# Picture of the Day - Miscellaneous (2 Viewers)



## Shinpachi (Oct 12, 2016)

Wishing more pictures of Far East and PTO than ETO as conventional thread contributes,
I suggest no limits of number of pictures a post, location and time if it around 3 or 5 pics at a time and relates to the ww2 directly and indirectly.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 12, 2016)

Good ideas Shinpachi but I think the 1 picture per day is a good idea it prevents the thread getting too big and unweildy. Possibly the mods might ask us to put one picture per day up and any other images that the poster thinks are relevant to the subject could be linked to instead or perhaps a link to a folder on the posters image hosting account. 

I have been collecting pictures of specialist and engineering tanks in a folder on my Flickr account and one day when I get round to it I will put them all in order and post links. Putting all the pictures in a thread as would be a very long thread and use up a lot of bandwidth.

Most of if not all of the pictures I have posted recently have been Europe 44 to 45 because that is the period and location I am currently reading up on. I am looking for good books on the China/Manchuria theatre but unfortunately because of limited British involvement there is hardly any books to be had in Britain covering the 1930 to 1945 time period. I know there are some Chinese and Japanese books but they are not translated or are if they are available are frighteningly expensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 12, 2016)

Thank you very much for your kind comment again, fastmongrel 
I wanted one theme for a post and forgot the sys's rule of one picture a post in the other thread.

Please do not hesitate to introduce your collection even though partially.
Not only I look forward to them but will mind any good data source on the China/Manchuria theatre for you.

Shanghai during the 2nd Sino-Japanese War in 1937.
Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 13, 2016)

Great idea Shinpachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 13, 2016)

Good thread!
Aussie soldiers receiving orders before the commencement of a patrol in the Aitape area, New Guinea 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your kind posts and likes !
A nice pic, Andy 

IJN operation from Port Moresby to Port Darwin (right to left) between February and March 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 13, 2016)

Photo of a model of Pearl Harbour, show ship positions during the attack. The model was made after the attack for a movie

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 13, 2016)

Yes that looks perfectly safe what could possibly go wrong. A Japanese Type 89 tank during the attack on Nanjing.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice pictures, Geo and fastmongrel 

It was a long road to Nanjing and to Xuzhou as sung in a song.
Enlarged pictures taken at the time show unhappy faces of army soldiers.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 13, 2016)

This is IJN Land Forces before a landing operation of Sunda Islands in New Guinea.
Their faces look pathetic though the operation itself was successful in May 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 13, 2016)

Good thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 15, 2016)

Modified Jeeps used by the Australian Army to run supplies on the Beaufort-Jesselton railway line in Borneo, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 15, 2016)

Learn something new every day here

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 15, 2016)

Philosophy for the war looks totally different from ours.
Awesome pics and so educational, Andy


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 15, 2016)

7th Indian Division storming a trench...

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 15, 2016)

Brave guys


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 15, 2016)

Davao, Philippines in 1930.
I am surprised to find many Japanese settlers there like in Hawaii.
Looks peaceful time.

Port of Davao






Davao Japanese Association





Industry in Davao - Hemp





Davao's Prominent Men

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 17, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> Davao, Philippines in 1930.
> I am surprised to find many Japanese settlers there like in Hawaii.
> Looks peaceful time.]


Interesting pictures Shinpachi.
US and Australian troops practice a beach landing at HMAS Assault complete with a vengeance air attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 17, 2016)

Was that post war?


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 17, 2016)

According to Wiki, Assault was disbanded in April 1945. I'm guessing the photo's are from 1943 or 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 17, 2016)

Impressive pics, Andy 
President of the Philippines Rodrigo Roa Duterte is from there as a politician.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 17, 2016)

Wildcat said:


> According to Wiki, Assault was disbanded in April 1945. I'm guessing the photo's are from 1943 or 1944.



Oh I thought we where still talking about the Phillipines. Forgot HMAS Assault can be a place and not a ship.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 17, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> Impressive pics, Andy
> President of the Philippines Rodrigo Roa Duterte is from there as a politician.



Yes evidently he is still hopping mad that we took a severely wounded American bomb maker out of the hospital there in the middle of the night before they could interogate him.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 17, 2016)

Sydney attack and how it was reported in Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2016)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2016)

Excellent thread gents! I have never seen a beard the size on the Japanese soldier in the last pic of post #11.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 19, 2016)

It still amazes me that the Australian Government sent the ashes of the Japanese sailors home. Niceties such as that were rare in the PTO.
Next set of photos shows the Australian assault on Balikpapan, Borneo July 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 19, 2016)

Great shots


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 19, 2016)

Impressive shots, Andy 



Wildcat said:


> It still amazes me that the Australian Government sent the ashes of the Japanese sailors home. Niceties such as that were rare in the PTO.



Chivalry would be the warrior's wisdom to avoid unnecessary killings each other.
IJN had loosened its attack against the mainland of Australia since then.

Balikpapan in January 1942.





Makassar in February 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 19, 2016)

Awesome pics!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 19, 2016)

Great photos. The guy in the bottom left picture looks like he is about to stomp on a spider

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 19, 2016)

"....Chivalry would be the warrior's wisdom to avoid unnecessary killings each other."

Would that be true, Shin, and in a _rational_ situation it would be .... but Japanese resistance in the Pacific allowed for no surrender and was so fierce ... even when _reason_ pointed to surrender it was rejected ... and given the overwhelming firepower that the Americans could bring to bear ... the result was the _utter brutalization_ of defender and attacker alike.

In a modern world what kind of soldier extracts the gold teeth from the enemy _wounded_?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 20, 2016)

「急告。　陛下ノ命ニヨリ直チニ戦闘ヲ停止セヨ ! (By order of Emperor, Halt resistance immediately !)」
Even if fake, this kind of handbill might have saved half of their lives.
I believe this would be still effective for the people in North Korea if any chance

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 22, 2016)

Pictures taken during the battle of Buna Dec 42-Jan 43.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 22, 2016)

There's a good write up on Wiki about this battle for those interested..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 22, 2016)

So many powerful pictures, Andy 

To be fair, our Wiki says Japanese opponents did not have to fight seriously as 90% of Japanese casualties were by disease and starvation, not by fighting. Good pictures as propaganda though.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 22, 2016)

The battles of Buna & Gona were the bloodiest of the entire Papua campaign.
Australian Army losses were - 967 KIA, 228 died of wounds, 66 missing (presumed killed) and 2210 WIA. That is a total 1261 men killed.
The US Army from Jul 42 - Jan 43 lost 558 KIA, 176 missing (presumed killed) and 2037 WIA, That is a total of 734 men killed.
The Allies did have to fight seriously.
See here for more casualty list (including Japanese) The Kokoda Track | Australians in World War II | The Pacific War | Casualties | List of casualties for Kokoda, Milne Bay and Buna-Gona

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 22, 2016)

I understand you were brave


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 22, 2016)

Did you see the angle of the mortar in that one picture? I would be afraid it would go back down the tube. Must have been close up fighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 22, 2016)

Picture of Today - No fighting, No life !

I and my friends were scolded by our war generation if we managed this kind of play.
There are fewer people of the war generation today and no one scolds any more. Good or bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 22, 2016)

If I was a psychologist, I would call this new phenomenon "So-what attitude".


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2016)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 22, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> I understand you were brave


Not me, I wasn't there

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 22, 2016)

Wha... What am I seeing here? Are those guys playing at recreating war crimes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 22, 2016)

Same as Philippines President, Jim.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 24, 2016)

Cool, Jim


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 24, 2016)

Wildcat said:


> See here for more casualty list (including Japanese) The Kokoda Track | Australians in World War II | The Pacific War | Casualties | List of casualties for Kokoda, Milne Bay and Buna-Gona



Your list says -

*10) Total Japanese casualties*
Killed or died of illness 13,600
Evacuated wounded or sick 5650
*Total losses IJN and IJA in Papua* 19,250

But 180,000 out of 200,000 Japanese officers/soldiers did not return from the region after the war was over.
Not a few joined the Indonesian armed forces but exact number is unknown.
If your list tells the truth, as many as 160,000 had joined the local forces.
I am curious.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 25, 2016)

Hmmmmm....


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 25, 2016)

The casualties I posted above are from Papua, not the entire New guinea region as it is know today. See the map below.





200 000 Japanese soldiers did not fight in Papua. HTH

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 25, 2016)

This map shows the three province's a bit better.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks for your kind information, Andy.
Our several data sources say total Japanese casualty in the entire New Guinea is estimated 130,000 at most.
About 50,000 seem stayed behind there.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 25, 2016)

Philippines President is now in Tokyo for 3 days.
I remember Korean leaders behaved similarly in the late 19th century among Japan, China and Russia.
Old books say in common "If Korea remained neutral as an independent country, there would not be Japan's annexation of the peninsula".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 25, 2016)

This pic is for MM.

A Japanese POW who cooks a rat in a British concentration camp of Burma circa 1946.
About 2,000 did not return from there.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 25, 2016)

mmm rat ..... breaded in panko ....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2016)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 26, 2016)

They were treated like they treated.
Very fair


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2016)

"Very fair" ..... compared to _what_, Shin?  There was a certain tit-for-tat casual brutality on both sides but, let us be very clear, Japan had never signed the Geneva Convention ... the Allies had ... and _that _document, while not stopping such brutality, made known to participants that they were bound to an International Legal Code and could be _prosecuted_.

Bringing the POWs home | After the War | The Thai-Burma Railway and Hellfire Pass

In balance, 100,000s of Japanese POWs taken on the Asian mainland in 1945 were retained as allied law-and-order enforcers and as coolie labor ... for example in Singapore .... for _years _after.
Lots of them died or "didn't come home"

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2016)

MacArthur and Wainwright .... showing the effects of 4 years captivity, held in China

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks for your good information, MM.

I said "Very fair" in the western standards I know like "An eye for an eye, and a tooth for a tooth".

On the other hand, however, Chiang Kai-shek declared to his people in his ancient Chinese philosopher's style "We shall condemn the offense, but not the offender" in 1946 when he released all Japanese POWs he held. Japanese were so grateful that they did not hesitate to cooperate with him later.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2016)

Some Christian religious disciplines espouse "hate the sin, love the sinner" ... so nothing is new under the sun

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks MM.
I've found English translation of Chiang Kai-shek's speech dated August 15, 1945.

(Excerpts)
"I am deeply moved when I think of the teachings of Jesus Christ that we should do unto others as we would have them do unto us and love our enemies. My fellow countrymen know that "Remember not evil against others" and "Do good to all men" have been the highest virtues taught by our own sages. We have always said that the violent militarism of Japan is our enemy, not the people of Japan. Although the armed forces of the enemy have been defeated and must be made to observe strictly all the terms of surrender, yet we should not for a moment think of revenge or heap abuses upon the innocent people of Japan. We can only pity them because they have been so sadly deceived and misled, and hope that they will break away from the wrong-doing and crimes of their nation. Let all our fellow citizens, soldiers and civilians remember this."

Full text
http://www.ibiblio.org/pha/policy/1945/1945-08-15c.html

Victor: Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2016)

.... so tragic that his regime in China was _so_ corrupt and ineffective, exposure of which was the ruin of Vinegar Joe Stillwell's career. Chiang's wife was an acclaimed celebrity in the USA ... a real political asset. Vintage newsreel:

Madame Chiang Kai-shek and General George C Marshall walk down... Stock Footage Video | Getty Images

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2016)

This is the story of the POW experience on Formosa, working the copper mines so vital to the Japanese war economy. The museum was founded by a Canadian ... which speaks to the interest since large numbers of Commonwealth servicemen slaved here. The photo gallery is worth a look-see. 

Taiwan: Horrors of Japanese POW camps revealed to visitors at Kinkaseki

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 27, 2016)

Great shots and info guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 27, 2016)

Few Japanese people were able to tell who were Americans, Britons, Canadians, Australians, French, Dutch or even Germans. It is still difficult for us today. All looked Americans as enemy in the battle fields. If they had repeated saying like "I am Canadian. Canada ! Not America !", treatment in the labor camp might have been different.

Addition.

The POW Research Network Japan can tell details, if interested.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 27, 2016)

Madame Chiang was sort of the Dragon Lady when it came to politics. She was one of the Soong sisters. who were described by the Chinese thusly: One loved money [she married a banker], one loved power [Married Chiang Kai-shek] and one loved China [married Sun Yat-sen].

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2016)

... covered all their bases


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2016)

".... Few Japanese people were able to tell who were Americans, Britons, Canadians, Australians, French, Dutch or even Germans. It is still difficult for us today. All looked Americans as enemy in the battle fields. If they had repeated saying like "I am Canadian. Canada ! Not America !", treatment in the labor camp might have been different ..."

Shin I appreciate the "all look alike to my eyes" bromide . .. after all _occidentals_ have used the exact same line to describe orientals .... and it may very well be the expression of something very ancient in our animal souls .... but ...... each of the allied nationalities were fighting Japan in _distinct uniforms_. I believe that _instilling_ racism is a necessary prerequisite to getting a country to hate enough to sacrifice and kill a declared 'enemy' long term. [WW1, arguably, may be the exception to that belief].

Nonetheless, racism there certainly was _in spades_, on all sides in the Pacific and Japanese Empire conflicts.

I have posted a link to the Defense of Hong Kong, the action that cut closest to Canadians - then and now - if you read beginning to end - you get a description of a vigorously defended battle - a worthy defense by Japanese or Canadian standards, worthy of honorable surrender .... but each action Japanese troops prevailed and then executed. ".. "I am Canadian. Canada ! Not America !", treatment in the labor camp might have been different" wouldn't have worked IMO 


There is no purple prose or guilt-trip intended in this Shin. Just understanding what was what. And if you read history across the ages there was nothing uniquely savage or brutal about any of this compared against the human legacy. 

Battle of Hong Kong - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 27, 2016)

If there was any slight difference between Americans and the other allied peoples during the war, Japanese called Americans Ameko like Americans called Japanese Jap. Rosuke for Russians and Chankoro for Chinese but there were no specific such insulting terms for the rest of them who were categorized as Keto (slang for people who have brown hairs). In the post war, I remember Japanese frequently used Keto like "Keto dropped atomic bombs" as Keto was represented by Americans.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 29, 2016)

Rover light armoured cars on parade in Melbourne.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2016)

Well first you have to de-humanize to make it easier to kill...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice pics, Andy


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 29, 2016)

An Australian soldier who is given treatment as a Keto by Japanese medic.
His name is known as "Hitam".






This Chinese solder was in starvation for 10 days until he was captured and given meal.
Location: Xiamen Date: June 2, 1938

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice shots


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 29, 2016)

Lieutenant-General Arnold Percival about to surrender Singapore, Feb. 15 '42.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 30, 2016)

Comfort Women from Korea.
Location: Liuyuan beside the Yellow River
Date: June 18, 1938
I know the world doesn't agree with Japan's excuse for the comfort women in Korea and would not but this picture corresponds with our veterans' testimonies very well. If you hate, please forget.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 31, 2016)

Great pics and info!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 31, 2016)

Old Wizard said:


>



Take apology if you may have had wrong feeling, Old Wizard.
I have posted the last picture based on my old post #20 in this thread.
Some members may still remember it but others may not.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 31, 2016)

Kiska Island - landing and retreats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice shots. Is there a caption to go with the small photo in the top right Shinpachi? The photo with the 2 bearded men looks like it could have been taken yesterday


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 31, 2016)

Caption is simple but another picture shows details.
They were brought to Japan's homeland as POWs but more details are unknown.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2016)

Thank you my friend


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 31, 2016)

You are welcome, Geo.
I will check their fate as I have minded


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2016)

Crew abandoning HMS Prince of Wales, Dec. '41

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 31, 2016)

John McCandless (cook) & Rolland Coffield (medic) in Kiska circa 1942 ("Ghosts in the Fog: The Untold Story of Alaska's WWII Invasion" by Samantha Seiple). There were 10 weather team members in June 1942 when Japanese troops invaded. It seemed that they all were sent to Tokyo as POWs like other POWs in the Attu Island.
Research continues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2016)

I like that the dogs name is "explosion"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 1, 2016)

*John McCandless - SURVIVED*
Ship's Cook Third Class John Cameron McCandless (NSN: 205354), United States Navy, was captured during fighting in World War II, and was held as a Prisoner of War until the end of hostilities in 1945.
General Orders: NARA Database: Records of World War II Prisoners of War, created, 1942 - 1947
Action Date: June 10, 1942 - 1945
Service: Navy
Rank: Ship's Cook Third Class
Division: Prisoner of War
Valor awards for John Cameron McCandless

*Robert Christensen - SURVIVED*
Radioman Second Class Robert M. Christensen (NSN: 4143613), United States Navy, was captured by Japanese forces during World War II, and was held as a Prisoner of War until the end of hostilities in September 1945.
General Orders: NARA Database: Records of World War II Prisoners of War, created, 1942 - 1947
Action Date: June 10, 1942 - September 1945
Service: Navy
Rank: Radioman Second Class
Division: Prisoner of War (Japan)
Valor awards for Robert M. Christensen

*Walter Winfrey - SURVIVED*
Aerographer's Mate Third Class Walter Monroe Winfrey (NSN: 2232828), United States Navy, was captured by Japanese forces during World War II, and was held as a Prisoner of War until the end of hostilities in September 1945.
General Orders: NARA Database: Records of World War II Prisoners of War, created, 1942 - 1947

Action Date: June 10, 1942 - September 1945
Service: Navy
Rank: Air Controlman Second Class
Division: Prisoner of War (Japan)
Valor awards for Walter Monroe Winfrey

*Gilbert Palmer - UNKNOWN*
(Only one Gilbert Palmer as POW but captured in the Philippines)
# NAME SER. NUMBER CAMP POWER
0001 Gilbert E Palmer 2916257 Philippines Unstated Philippines 14 121 Japan
World War 2 POW Archive Search : "Gilbert Palmer"

Seaman Second Class Gilbert E. Palmer (NSN: 2916257), United States Navy, was captured by the Japanese after the fall of Corregidor, Philippine Islands, on 6 May 1942, and was held as a Prisoner of War until his death while still in captivity.
General Orders: NARA Database: Records of World War II Prisoners of War, created, 1942 - 1947
Action Date: May 6, 1942 - Died in Captivity
Service: Navy
Rank: Seaman Second Class
Division: Prisoner of War (Philippine Islands)


*Wilford Gaffey - SURVIVED*
Prisoner of War Medal
See more recipients of this award
Awarded for actions during the World War II
Seaman Second Class Wilford I. Gaffey (NSN: 6541603), United States Navy, was captured by Japanese forces during World War II, and was held as a Prisoner of War until the end of hostilities in September 1945.
General Orders: NARA Database: Records of World War II Prisoners of War, created, 1942 - 1947
Action Date: June 10, 1942 - September 1945
Service: Navy
Rank: Seaman Second Class
Division: Prisoner of War (Japan)
Valor awards for Wilford I. Gaffey

Wilford I. Gaffey was a Seaman, Second Class in the Navy during World War II. Wilford was captured by Imperial Japan while serving in the Philippine Islands, and was sent to Tokyo POW Camp (Shinjuku) near Shinjuku, Japan where 2,353 other American POWs were held. Wilford's capture was first reported to the International Committee of the Red Cross on June 10, 1942, and the last report was made on October 15, 1945. Based on these two reports, Wilford was imprisoned for at least 1,223 days (3 years and ~5 months), one of the longest durations of captivity recorded. Ultimately, Wilford was returned to military control, liberated or repatriated.
http://wwii-pows.mooseroots.com/l/87674/Wilford-I-Gaffey

*James Turner - SURVIVED*
Aerographer's Mate Second Class James Leroy Turner (NSN: 3856543), United States Navy, was captured by Japanese forces during World War II, and was held as a Prisoner of War until the end of hostilities in September 1945.
General Orders: NARA Database: Records of World War II Prisoners of War, created, 1942 - 1947
Action Date: June 10, 1942 - September 1945
Service: Navy
Rank: Chief Aerographer's Mate
Division: Prisoner of War (Japan)
Valor awards for James Leroy Turner

*Rolland Coffield - SURVIVED*
Prisoner of War Medal
See more recipients of this award
Awarded for actions during the World War II
Pharmacist's Mate First Class Rolland Leroy Coffield (NSN: 3856374), United States Navy, was captured by Japanese forces during World War II, and was held as a Prisoner of War until the end of hostilities in September 1945.
General Orders: NARA Database: Records of World War II Prisoners of War, created, 1942 - 1947
Action Date: June 10, 1942 - September 1945
Service: Navy
Rank: Pharmacist's Mate First Class
Division: Prisoner of War (Japan)
Valor awards for Rolland Leroy Coffield

Sendai 4B-Ohashi
American Prisoners
Coffield Rolland Leroy,PHM1C,3856374,USN,PAT Wing 4 VP 41 Dutch Harbor
Sendai 4 POW Camp American Prisoners

*Charlie House - SURVIVED*
(Captured in Ausgust 1942 and sent to Tokyo in next month by MS Nagata-maru. Stayed in the POW hospital to recover)

Data:
On June 7, 1942 the Japanese invaded the Aleutian Island of Kiska. The island’s sole inhabitants were the crew of the U.S. Aerological Detail who fled to the hills - but most were captured after a few days. Senior Petty Officer William C. House managed to remain at large for 50 days eating only plants and earthworms until, weighing a mere 80 pounds, he was forced to choose between capture and starvation and surrendered to the Japanese. Learn more about his incredible experiences in the interview to follow and in his written account of his experiences on Kiska and as a prisoner of war.
Charles House - Aleutian World War II National Historic Area (U.S. National Park Service)

Charlie-House-letter-to-CDR-O-Conner.pdf
https://www.nps.gov/aleu/learn/photosmultimedia/upload/Charlie-House-letter-to-CDR-O-Conner.pdf

*Lethayer Eckles - SURVIVED*
Eckles, Lethayer Edward,GM3c,3419769,USN ( appears to be a mix of the Yokkaichi and Tsuruga rosters)
Tsuruga POW Camp - Partial roster

Gunner's Mate Third Class Lethayer Edwin Eckles (NSN: 3419769), United States Navy, was captured by the Japanese after the fall of Corregidor, Philippine Islands, on 6 May 1942, and was held as a Prisoner of War until returned to U.S. Military control until returned to U.S. Military control after the end of hostilities in August 1945.
Valor awards for Lethayer Edwin Eckles

There were only 5 Eckles as PoW during ww2.
# NAME SER. NUMBER CAMP POWER
0001 Alfred H Eckles 14056941 Hoten Pow Camp Mukden Manchuria 42 123 Japan
*0002 Lethayer Edwin Eckles 3419769 Osaka Main Camp Chikko Osaka 34 135 Japan
0003 Robert L Eckles 6399862 Stalag 4b Muhlberg Sachsen 51 13 Germany
0004 Sylvester Eckles 33706514
0005 Walter C Eckles 18075098 Stalag 4f Work Camps Hartmannsdorf ChemnGermany
Eckles Names : World War 2 POWs


*Madison Courtenay - SURVIVED*
Name Madison Leroy Courtenay Jr
Rank Radioman Second Class
Service #4029180
Service United States Navy
Unit Asiatic Fleet
Sub Unit Weather Station
Source American Defenders Of Bataan And Corregidor - Registration Records
Summary Abstract for Madison Leroy Courtenay Jr showing essential details for POW incident when held as a prisoner of war by the Japanese during World War II
Madison Leroy Courtenay Jr : WW II POW Record

4029180 COURTENAY MADISON L JR NAVY New York Asiatic Theatre: Japan Returned to Military Control, Liberated or Repatriated JAPAN Dispatch Camp (Tokyo POW #3 - Kawasaki) Tokyo Bay Area 35-139
Please Wait...

*****************************************

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 1, 2016)

Great detective work Shinpachi!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 1, 2016)

You gave me a hint, Geo 
The dog Explosion was left together with other 2 Japanese dogs on the island but found out by the U.S. troops later.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2016)

Really? Good news about the dogs! I wonder how they got over the language barrier.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 2, 2016)

Dogs left babies in Kiska.
A local paper introduced details circa 1991 but letters are too small to read well. It says -

US Navy veteran Mr David Nelson informs IJN veteran Mr Akira Yoshikawa "I cared for them and had babies in Kiska"


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 2, 2016)

For more details, 
"Miracle story after 46 years the war was over. When Mr Akira Yoshikawa (69), Managing Director of Kansai American Football Association, was chatting with Mr David Nelson (65), Chairman of US Football Rules Committee in Amateur Athletic Union, who visited Japan for lectures 5 years ago, Mr Yoshikawa happened to ask Mr Nelson "Where were you during the war ?" "Kiska" "Do you know the dogs we left there ?" "Yes. I cared for them". Fantastic picture arrived recently....."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 4, 2016)

Some images from the Australian assault on Tarakan Island May 1945.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2016)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 5, 2016)

Awesome pics, Andy


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 5, 2016)

Sappers of the 2/13th Field Company, Royal Australian Engineers, exhausted after breaching wire defences at Lingkas in preparation for the incoming landing craft. Tarakan 1945.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 6, 2016)

302-ku pilots who were learning appropriate viewing angle to attack B-29s.
The B-29 was so large that Japanese pilots often misunderstood the appropriate shooting range. Target looked close enough to shoot but was still out of range. Atsugi airfield circa 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 7, 2016)

Very cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 8, 2016)

Nakajima C6N model 11 patrol plane taking off for the Mariana Islands from Katori Airbase, Chiba Prefecture in January 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 8, 2016)

Cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 8, 2016)

Great photos gents. This was brought up in another thread and is new to me. The Owen Gun, officially Owen Machine Carbine, an Australian design.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2016)

:


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 9, 2016)

A town of legend in 1936.









NHK colorized footage

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 10, 2016)

IJN officers enjoy off-duty.

Playing poker. 





Listening to classical music.





Photos by Capt. Satoshi Enomoto circa 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 11, 2016)

Damaged Ki.61 of Corporal Matsumi Nakano parked behind a B-29 cut-out in Tokyo Hibiya Park, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 11, 2016)

HMAS Australia under attack by Betty bombers during the Battle of the Coral Sea.






A view of the bridge on HMAS Australia taken later in the war. The CO, Captain Dechaineux, seen in the centre with sunglasses on, was later killed during a Kamikaze attack at Leyte Gulf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 11, 2016)

From Japanese point of view, Aussies did not have to come out from their own territory 
Thanks for sharing, Andy


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2016)

Nice shots.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 11, 2016)

Inside a Nakajima C6N.





Sgt. Shiro Takahashi - Radioman





Capt. Satoshi Enomoto's selfie.
He looks very optimistic about his patrol mission but is a survivor of the Battle of Midway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2016)

Excellent shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 12, 2016)

7th Australian Division troops assault on Japanese defences on Shaggy Ridge in the Finisterre Ranges of New Guinea Dec 43-Jan44.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 12, 2016)

Shaggy Ridge continued...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 12, 2016)

Good Lord. What an exhausting place to fight!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 13, 2016)

War record painting "Kota Baru" by Ken-ichi Nakamura in 1942.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 13, 2016)

There were many Japanese war painters like the war correspondents/photographers attached to the army and the navy during the war. Their works still tell us not only the atmosphere of the battle fields but social conditions of those days.

This painter, Tsuguharu Fujita aka Léonard Foujita, was so energetic and cooperative with the military that he had been substantially deported from Japan after the war was over.

"Saipan" by Fujita in 1945.





"Attu" by Fujita in 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 13, 2016)

Syusei Kobayakawa portrayed symbolized heros.








Original site: 小早川秋聲・戦争画『國之楯』を観た　日記 : 新・サンデーＫＵぼちぼち絵日記

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 13, 2016)

Very nice Shinpachi, top 2 using colors to reflect the mood. I'm not sure what the style used for the bottom 2 is called but I've always liked it in Japanese art


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 13, 2016)

Good stuff Shinpachi.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks Geo, Old Wizard and MM.



fubar57 said:


> Very nice Shinpachi, top 2 using colors to reflect the mood. I'm not sure what the style used for the bottom 2 is called but I've always liked it in Japanese art



Yes, it's the Ukiyo-e style.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2016)

Very cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 14, 2016)

By the way, Japanese film makers like Konica and Fuji Film produced as many as 200,000 rolls reversal color films during the war and they were mostly burned except few maker samples in August 1945 when the war was over. I wondered if any traces were left in the printed materials and I begin to guess these pictures are not colorized ones.













Added pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 15, 2016)

This is Weekly Asahi published in March 1939.
Kodachrome was popular but big problem was the color processing laboratory was in Hawaii.

Actress Aiko Mimasu at the front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 15, 2016)

"....big problem was the color processing laboratory was in Hawaii."

oops, , globalization is a bitch

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 15, 2016)

Nice shots Shinpachi. Some photos of the Lumber men of the Australian Forces in the Pacific.

School of signals, Sogeri New Guinea 1943





2/3rd Forestry Company sawmill, Lae New Guinea 1944





2nd Field Company, Royal Australian Engineers. Tarakan 1945





Native workers at 2/3rd Forestry Company. Lae, New Guinea 1944





No.7 Mobile Works Squadron RAAF, Goodenough Is, New Guinea 1943





No.62 Mobile Works Squadron RAAF, Nadzab, New Guinea 1944





2/2nd Forestry Company, Bougainville 1945









2/3 Forestry Company, Lae New Guinea 1944




2/21 transport platoon floating logs downstream, Balikpapan, Borneo 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2016)

Great pics gents!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 15, 2016)

... outstanding.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 16, 2016)

I've confirmed there were both colorized and not-colorized color pictures in Japan during the war.

Colorized sample









Not-colorized sample









Japanese color films during the war. ROKUOHSHA is present Konica.





Thanks !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 16, 2016)

So, I have been searching for original color pictures like this.

IJN airmen taking dinner for the attack mission of Port Moresby. Original color picture from "大東亜戦争画報 (The Greater East Asian War Pictorial)" August 1942 issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 17, 2016)

Fall of Singapore in original color.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 17, 2016)

Excellent!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 17, 2016)

These pictures are confirmed in original color.

Isoroku Yamamoto ( Feb 1942 issue)





Fighting Sea Warriors ( Oct 1942 issue)





Japanese Troops in French Indochina & Me109 in European Sky (Oct 1941 issue)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2016)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 18, 2016)

Interesting stuff!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks Andy !


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 18, 2016)

I have understood that there were not a few color pictures in Japan during the war but it is not easy to find them out nowadays.
I'm back to ordinary monochromes.

A Kawanishi H8K in the summer of 1944.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2016)

Very cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 19, 2016)

Nakajima B5N2s from Akagi above Oahu Island on December 7, 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks Wojtek !


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks Old Wizard !


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 19, 2016)

Horses anyone..
1 Independent Light Horse Troop - 1942




2/1st North Australian Observers Unit - 1942




21st Light Horse Regiment - 1941




17th Battalion Volunteer Defence Corps, QLD 1944




No3 Veterinary Hospital - 1943




The "Pony Express" bringing supplies to the front in New Guinea - 1942




Horses slaughtered by the Japanese found at Wairopi, New Guinea 1942. Over 50 were found




1 Independent Light Horse Troop breaking in a new horse, Port Moresby 1942




10th Light Horse Regiment - 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 19, 2016)

They look so cool on the horses, Andy


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2016)

"...They look so cool on the horses .."

This tune's for you Shin .... Alberta's Corb Lund:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIWINsaEpnw_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 20, 2016)

Canada had been unknown part of the North America for me until I joined this forum.
Thanks for sharing, MM. You have great culture

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2016)

Likewise, Shin, I enjoy seeing Japan through your eyes and experience

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 20, 2016)

I am honoured to have such kind words, MM.
Thank you very much !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 20, 2016)

A young lady lays flowers on the raised I-33 submarine for her father and his friends in 1953.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 21, 2016)

Sight seeing amongst the wrecks of captured Japanese airfields.
Oscar - Lutong, Borneo - 1945





Lily. Labuan, Borneo - 1945




Jake? Labuan, Borneo - 1945




Betty. Buna, New Guinea - 1943







Sonia. But, New Guinea - 1945




Tony. Dagua, New Guinea - 1945




Zero. Karavat, Rabual, New Britain - 1945




Zero. Manggar, Borneo - 1945




Lily. Labuan, Borneo - 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 21, 2016)

Perfect, Andy.
Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 23, 2016)

More great stuff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 23, 2016)

Cute, Wojtek

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 23, 2016)

Raising a sunken battleship - IJN Mutsu.
Most of the hull part is still in the water as too heavy to lift and pay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2016)

Oh boy... how much of scrap metal. It would be enough for a lot of cars I would say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 23, 2016)

What an impressive endeavour

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 24, 2016)

Lifted artifacts of the Mutsu.
Salvage was planned in 1946, begun in 1970 and completed 70% in 1978.















Original site: 『陸奥記念館』

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 25, 2016)

RAAF Beaufighter strike photos.
Penfoei, Timor Feb 43. 12 aircraft were destroyed in this raid




Zeros destroyed at Lae - 1943




July 43 - Lily destroyed at Lingat, Selaru Island - note the running Japanese




Taberfane, Aru Islands - 5 floatplanes were destroyed on this strike. June 43




Zero on fire at Lae, March 43

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 25, 2016)

.... great post.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 25, 2016)

Looks a sudden attack.
Smart Aussies

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2016)

Thomas the Tank Engines Bad Day Out ......................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2016)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 25, 2016)

Here we go.

Occupation of Seletar Naval Port in Singapore. February 14, 1942.






Fallen Singapore Fortress. February 1942.





Japanese Troops in New Guinea circa 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 25, 2016)

May have needed some more explanation.
Thanks.

Tarakan guys show their good luck charms they took during the bombing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 26, 2016)

Building up the logistics base rapidly in Indonesia circa 1942.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 26, 2016)

Nice Shinpachi, the first time I've seen photos of Japanese supplies

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks Wojtek, Old Wizard, Geo and MM for kind comments and clicks.

Prevention of epidemics.
These know-how's for occupation were coming from the war experiences since the 1st Sino-Japanese War in 1894.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2016)

A Panther hit....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 27, 2016)

A good shot, Wojtek


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2016)

THX.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 27, 2016)

A Japanese sub I-30 visits Germany on August 6, 1942.
Sunken by a mine in Singapore on October 13, 1942.






Footage by German side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 27, 2016)

B-25C laying smoke...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 27, 2016)

Cool


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2016)

A low pass of He 111 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 28, 2016)

Awesome pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 28, 2016)

A Heinkel V5 arrived in Japan prior to 12 He112B-0.
Caption says this is a prototype of He112A.
Period seems circa 1937.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 28, 2016)

Very cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 28, 2016)

Shinpachi-san,

I recall seeing a picture of a derelict Heinkel He 118 or DXHe1 dive bomber post war with a GI standing in front of it. Have you ever come across this picture or am I dreaming?

Regards, Jim

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks every one 




Capt. Vick said:


> I recall seeing a picture of a derelict Heinkel He 118 or DXHe1 dive bomber post war with a GI standing in front of it. Have you ever come across this picture or am I dreaming?
> Regards, Jim



I have no idea about the derelict He 118 but found a picture taken at kakamigahara, Gifu Prefecture.

A He118 V5 for IJA at Gifu factory of Kawasaki Aircraft in 1938.
The V4, aka DXHe1, for IJN is said crashed during test flight in early July 1938.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 29, 2016)

Very cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 29, 2016)

Another picture of the Heinkel He 118 V5.
Location and period seems same at Gifu factory of Kawasaki Aircraft in 1938.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2016)

B-17s on the way ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2016)

Excellent pics of the He-118!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks my friend! Great shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2016)

Lovely shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2016)

An interesting collage with the Emperor Hirohito ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks Wojtek. Good choice 

Fact is fact

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 30, 2016)

The 2 U.S. Navy crew in Kiska can be found in this news reel at 8:13

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2016)

The news reel is brilliant, Shin, beautifully shot and directed ..... the _action_ is .... what strikes me about this film is the _musical_ score ..... totally Western ..... in the heroic tradition ... could be Pinewood or Rank studios in the UK. What does that tell us about the state of Japanese 'culture' at this time, 1942? The film is an artful blend of Japanese culture ..... nuanced and highlighted by a western score. 
Truly a find, Shin

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks MM for your kind comment with your professional eye 
Here in NHK's website are full archives but regrettably no English subtitle is available at the moment.
Without explanation, however, you could enjoy most of them and would understand how Allied POWs were treated too.
Asian POWs were soon released after re-education.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 30, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> What does that tell us about the state of Japanese 'culture' at this time, 1942?



The news reel No.107 of June 1942 issue tells Reconstruction of Burma, Spies in Shanghai Arrested and Occupation of Aleutian Islands.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks for the link, Shin ....


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 30, 2016)

You are welcome, MM.
Thanks for your interest


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 30, 2016)

Nippon News No. 85 of Janurary 1942 issue.

0:16
Military review of IJN in Yokosuka on January 15.
Battleship Mikasa in the back.

1:41
US Marines as POWs in Beijing being transferred to Tianjin.
1,235 POWs from Wake Island arrives at Yokohama Port on January 18.
Garrison Commander Lt Colonel Cunningham states his gratitude for Japanese generous treatment.

3:28
People in Saigon.

4:27
Occupation of Burunei and Labuan Island.

5:54
Battle in Malaya goes on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 1, 2016)

A movie cameraman in action.
The aircraft he is aboard is said a G3M2 but the turret windshield looks unknown variant to me.
This might be a rare picture of the G3Ms.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 1, 2016)

Nice pics


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 1, 2016)

Is...that...cat...PLAYING WITH A THERMAL DETONATOR?!?!?!?!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2016)

The true-born men light up a cigarette using a flame thrower.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2016)

The Russian battery of the 120mm PM-38 mortars in action...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2016)

The siege of the Leningrad ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2016)

An unexploded German bomb on a Leningrad street ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 3, 2016)

An A6M8c picture which is said fake.
I have no idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2016)

But looking nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

Refueling of an Ermoyalev Er-2 with the Studebaker US6 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 4, 2016)

IJA Captain Masao Takagi circa 1945.
Later President of South Korea.
Father of current President of South Korea.
Korean name: Park Chung-hee

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

A gift for the VVS during the WW2.... Yak fighters...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 4, 2016)

Kim Il-sung in October, 1945.
Hope of Korean people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

Compelled .... 1938.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2016)

... on the deck of the W.G ..?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

Yes...


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 4, 2016)

Interesting


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 4, 2016)

Masao Iwasato circa 1940 and recent.
Later President of the Republic of China.
Chinese name: Lee Teng-hui

Legacy of the Empire of Japan.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

Il-2 crew...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 4, 2016)

Very educational for me, Wojtek


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm glad. 

Here is a cargo loading of a Li-2 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 4, 2016)

Li Xiang Lan circa 1940.
One of the most popular actress/singers in China during the war.
Later a member of the Japanese Diet.
Japanese name: Toshiko Yamaguchi

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 4, 2016)

Iva Toguri aka Tokyo Rose in Sept 1945.
Japanese name: Ikuko Toguri

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

A German attack on the Polish Post Office in Danzig on September the 1st , 1939.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 5, 2016)

Manchukuo Emperor meets Hirohito in April 1935.
He had no kids but his brother had family in Japan.
They are fine, nearby my town.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2016)

The another shot taken during the German attack on the Polish Post Office in Danzig on September the 1st , 1939.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 5, 2016)

Because the post office was a communication center ?
Very curious


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 5, 2016)

Sun Yat-sen, the first president and founding father of the Republic of China, was a philanderer. When he was an exile in Japan, he had many Japanese mistresses and had had a daughter in 1906. Fumiko Miyagawa. She had a son in 1928 and passed away in 1990. Son Toichi Miyagawa 88. He is fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> Because the post office was a communication center ?
> Very curious



Nope , because it was Polish.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 5, 2016)

Agreed. Thanks Wojtek.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2016)

Just Nazi Germen attcked everything what was Polish. All the Post Office defenders were killed after their surrender.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 5, 2016)

I have been vaguely thinking that Poland to Germany is like Korea to Japan.
Looks different. Thanks Wojtek. It seems that I must study history well again.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2016)

"... Just Nazi Germen attacked everything what was Polish"
Surely the Soviets earned that distinction as well, W.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2016)

The main problem is that a half of Poland has more in common with the Germany than with the Russia.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2016)

"...The main problem is that a half of Poland has more in common with the Germany than with the Russia."



Your words contain a world of historical truths ... Wurger ... and history is not accidental although events _may_ be random, and involve accidents.

I see that armoured car has front-rear steering ... what _make_ is it, siggy master sir?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> ....I see that armoured car has front-rear steering ... what _make_ is it, siggy master sir?



This is the Panzerwagen Steyer-Daimler-Puch ADGZ. A such vehicle was used by the SS and the Police troops. A couple of more pictures you may see here ...

Panzerwagen ADGZ

Panzerspahwagens - Land Warfare

The Polish Post Office in Danzig after surrender of the defenders ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 5, 2016)

Kim Il-sung circa 1953.

Let's see the map in his back.
Communists China shows its extended territory as if a matter of course.
Inner Mongolia, Manchuria, Tibet and Uyghur were originally not China.
Remarkable turning point of power-balance in the Far East.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks, Wurger.

Is Kim in N Korea or Moscow do you figger, Shin?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2016)

The defenders of the Polish Post in Gdansk after capitulation ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 5, 2016)

I think Mr Kim is in his office of North Korea, MM.



Wurger said:


> The defenders of the Polish Post in Gdansk after capitulation ...
> View attachment 359539



I hope history would not repeat itself, Wojtek.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2016)

Same here.

Reactions: Informative Informative:

2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 5, 2016)

Awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2016)

THX Pal. 

IJN destroyers of the Fubuki II class in the Pacific 1941...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice find, Wojtek

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2016)

THX. 

And another shot of the destroyers ....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 6, 2016)

Powerful destroyers in answer to the Washington Naval Treaty...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 6, 2016)

Korean Princes as IJA Officers and General.

Lt Colonel Yi(Lee) Wu (Prince of the former Yi Dynasty/Prince of the Imperial Family of Japan. 1912-1945)






Lt Colonel Yi(Lee) Geon (Prince of the former Yi Dynasty/Prince of the Imperial Family of Japan. 1909-1990)
Japanese name: Ken-ichi Momoyama






Lt General Yi(Lee) Un (Prince of the former Yi Dynasty/Prince of the Imperial Family of Japan. 1897-1970)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 6, 2016)

As a trivia,
Japanese name for Koreans was selective.
They preferred Japanese name as it was convenient for them to work as Japanese.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2016)

You have demonstrated that there was a great deal of inter-connectedness between the political leadership of Japan, China and Korea, Shin. This is a _revelation_ for me.  It seems to follow a pattern that is unique but invites comparison of inter-action between the Norman ruling class in France and Britain .... Wm the Conquerer through the Plantagenet House. 

Shin, could you please provide some insight on how the Japanese people understand their historical being in relationship to the Koreans and the Chinese people. 

It would open a window ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 6, 2016)

Yes, insight is important but the Allied neglected our insight and know-how to fail the military operation in 1950.

Please let me write again soon, MM.
I appreciate your genuine interest

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 6, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> Shin, could you please provide some insight on how the Japanese people understand their historical being in relationship to the Koreans and the Chinese people.



For proud Chinese people in the continent, Japanese should be regarded as violent pirates' descendants but be admitted as a good example of successful westernization.

For Koreans, Japanese are their younger brother who has grown up bigger than his elder brother by his early and rapid westernization since the reformation of 1868. They might be thinking that they are unable to catch up Japan anymore.

For Chinese in Taiwan, Japanese are a good friend as same islanders in the Pacific. This would be same for Filipinos too.

Confrontation like "island people vs continent people" can be seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2016)

Interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2016)

"... Confrontation like "island people vs continent people" can be seen."

Island people develop different 'awarenesses' ... and think about 'defense' in different ways ... plus island peoples are nearly always _sailors_ ... and the sea is vital to supply .... 

The _rapid_ westernization of Japan clearly put Japan at a competitive advantage in Asia ... but the _tactical _way Japan waged war ... Sino-Japanese, Russo-Japanese, Pearl Harbor ... always the preemptive strike. That's the tactical mind of the 'Pirates' you spoke of, Shin .... and that's the mind the wields the sword.

Island peoples always have to be aware .... just consider Australia's pet quarantine, and Australia is one big muther-island,  . _Invaders_ come in many possible forms

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 8, 2016)

General Yi (Lee) Cheog in IJA uniform (Last king as "Sun-jong" of the former Yi Dynasty/A member of the Imperial Family of Japan as Korean King "Yi-wang". 1874-1926)
He is said suffered slight intellectual disability and agreed the Annexation of Korea in 1910 by recommendation of his prime minister Yi Wan-yong who was pro-Japanese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)

Gen. Erwin Rommel ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2016)

... good duty .... till June 6 '42 when the louty 'tourists' arrived

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)

A Finnish MS.406 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 8, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> ..... the Allied neglected our insight and know-how to fail the military operation in 1950.



For your asking, MM 

Foreseeing Japanese surrender, a Korean independence activist Yo Un-hyung organized the Founding Alliance on August 10, 1945 and told the Governor-General of Korea that he and his organization was ready to be transferred the sovereignty of Korea if Japan surrendered. The Governor-General accepted his offer and promised technical supports until Yo and his organization could manage the government without their supports. On August 15 when Japan accepted the Potsdam Declaration, Yo immediately reorganized the Founding Alliance to the Korea National Preparatory Committee and commenced building the independent Korea as a neutral country.

Korea had to be neutral as a buffer zone because there were hundreds of war among China, Mongolia, Russia and Japan to take the peninsula in the history.

The Allied denied everything he made and went into the bloody war as everybody knows.
If they had admitted Yo's efforts, they did not have to fight in the first place.
Living next to the peninsula, it looks a clumsy mistake to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)

The capitulation of the Japanese garrison on the Matua island.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2016)

Lyuh Woon-hyung - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)

The Russian-Japanese negotiations on the capitulation of the Kwantung Army ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2016)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2016)

Great pics fellas...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 9, 2016)

I agree, and great info!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 9, 2016)

Chiang Kai-shek in IJA uniform at his 24.
He stayed in Japan from 1907 to 1911 to study in IJA as an officer.
In June 1910, Chiang also had a chance to meet Sun Yat-sen in Tokyo for the first time.
The last day of Qing Dynasty was coming closer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2016)

After the capitulation of the Kwantung Army ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2016)

.... impressive ... it weren't as disciplined in September, 1939, IIRC.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2016)

Bandits suddenly appeared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2016)

Unknown China.

A statue of Sun Yat-sen destroyed by Taiwanese independence activists in 2014.





A statue of Sun Yat-sen destroyed by Chinese communists circa 1937.
IJA pays respects with his flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2016)

A Japanese medium tank Type 97 Chi-Ha ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2016)

Japanese diplomats witnessed a bombing of Warsaw on September 5, 1939.









A Japanese diplomat's daughters Ayako and Yoko Yamaji with German guards in Vienna 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2016)

A Japanese tank Type 89 Yi-Go ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice shots


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2016)

A Tiger in a forest - the Courland 1944 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Dec 10, 2016)

In Shinpachi's post # 363 young Yoko doesn't look too sure about the guard's boxer dog 

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Dec 10, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> Japanese diplomats witnessed a bombing of Warsaw on September 5, 1939.
> View attachment 359938
> 
> View attachment 359939
> ...


Just how much trouble are these guards expecting ? 
It looks like the may have MPs slung behind their backs, but plus dogs and grenades in their belts ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2016)

tyrodtom said:


> Just how much trouble are these guards expecting ?



ISIS ... ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2016)

I have no more info but good point, tyrodtom


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2016)

Poland introduced to Japanese in 1938.
Beautiful towns and people

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2016)

Really cool shots. 

What is title of the photo album?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2016)

Wurger said:


> What is title of the photo album?
> View attachment 359968



"Guide of Poland" published by Poland-Japan Commercial Association in 1938.
Let me attach the full pdf file.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2016)

Also, my research went on.

Marshal Józef Piłsudski.





His elder brother had family in Japan.
One of the members is Kazuyasu Kimura (Left) who lives in Yokohama.
His daughter is said so beautiful but no pictures regrettably.





* Corrected "His younger brother" to "His elder brother" with apology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2016)

Great and THX for uploading of the album file..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2016)

movie star ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2016)

No more.
Grandson of Bronisław Piotr Piłsudski, Kazuyasu Kimura, talks about his family on October 20, 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2016)

Feeding a Saipan goat ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2016)

THX. 

A captured Japanese light tank type 95 Ha-Go examined by soviet tank soldiers ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

A maintenance of a P-39D , Port Moresby ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 11, 2016)

Wrecked vehicles on the beaches of Iwo Jima, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 11, 2016)

Beauty pics


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

A football match between the Dynamo team and a team of the Baltic Sea Fleet in Leningrad, 1943 ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

A Japanese soldier in Nanjing, 1938 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 11, 2016)

Good picture, Wojtek 
The average height of Japanese men was 160cm (5'3") in the 1930s. 150cm (4'11") for women.
I remember Mr Den Fujita, a founder of McDonald's Japan, earnestly recommended Japanese youths his products to get taller.
10cm (4") taller now

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

A B-24 shade while flying over Burma ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

The B-24H-5-CF Liberator "Miss Fury" , serial 41-29212, of the 721stBS/450thBG in Manduria ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

Il-2 strikes ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 11, 2016)

Not just a pretty tank buster..........


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

And the effect ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2016)

The captured German planes gathered on the Gorky's parc in Moscow ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2016)

Sevastopol under German bombs ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 12, 2016)

Wurger said:


> The captured German planes gathered on the Gorky's parc in Moscow ....
> 
> View attachment 360123



Wasn't aware they captured an Hs 129. Do you know if it received Russian markings?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Wasn't aware they captured an Hs 129. Do you know if it received Russian markings?



I haven't seen a such marked Hs 129. But I'll check a couple of references...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2016)

Same effect ... more or less ... Dayton Ohio, 1945

Rare Footage of Captured German Aircraft in 1945 as Part of Operation LUSTY

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2016)

The Santas' sleigh .... ? 

A soviet T-26 damaged and captured by Finns during the Winter War ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 12, 2016)

I like that one


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2016)

A shot taken while the battle ship Marat was hit by German bomb .... the explosion destroyed the front part of her totally.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2016)

Was H Rudel in on the Marat mission?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2016)

Yes he was. 

The destroyed battle ship Marat seen from bird's eye ...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2016)

The ruins of the "Marat" battle ship.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 12, 2016)

Excellent pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 13, 2016)

Yeah, that boat is going nowhere


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 13, 2016)

Awesome pics


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 13, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Yeah, that boat is going nowhere

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2016)

A Caudron C.630 Simoun ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 13, 2016)

Good job, Wojtek

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2016)

THX. 


The another shot from bird's eye on a sunk cargo ship...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2016)

I-15 bis captured by Finns during the Winter War ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 13, 2016)

Cool


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2016)

The HMCS Pictou Flower class ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 14, 2016)

brave, brave little ships ....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2016)

F5B crashed on the New Guinea ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 14, 2016)

Great pics, Wojtek 
The F5 was recognized as the P-38 by Japanese side.

Former IJN Vice Admiral Jin-ichi Kusaka(1888-1972) visits Isoroku Yamamoto(1884-1943/Marshal admiral)'s last place in 1970.








Jin-ichi Kusaka circa 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2016)

He was brilliant. Is the wreckage still there?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2016)

A damaged tank type 95 and G4M Betty bomber on the Peleliu ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2016)

IJA in Nanking

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2016)

Killed Japanese people in the Tongzhou incident ..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 14, 2016)

The first picture shows a Nationalist killing a Chinese.
The uniform is different and IJA did not use Chinese sword.
Looks a poor montage.

The second one is coming from the Tongzhou incident.
A famous picture. Not Nanking.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 14, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> Is the wreckage still there?



I have no idea.
Some say this is it and others say maybe this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> The second one is coming from the Tongzhou incident. A famous picture. Not Nanking.



The caption I found stated the Nanking.  The post edited. Thank you for correcting Pal.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 14, 2016)

You are welcome, Wojtek.
If asked, I will have to correct 99% pictures which Chinese show 

Wounded Nationalist soldiers at IJA hospital of Nanking in the spring of 1938.
A picture from a private album.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 14, 2016)

Wurger said:


> Killed Chinese in the Tongzhou incident ..
> View attachment 360299



Thanks but JAPANSE civillians were killed by Chinese armed guards in the Tongzhou incident.
Many pictures of the killed Japanese were used as Chinese killed by Japanese in Nanking later.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh sorry. editing...


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 14, 2016)

Please don't mind, Wojtek.
It was Chiang Kai-shek's fault as an able agitator.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2016)

OK Now it should be correct. Once again thank you for pointing out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 14, 2016)

You are welcome, Wojtek.
Chinese communists also have followed him in the postwar with little knowledge about actual history which they had no chance to commit as you see in the internet today. It's Chiang's big legacy.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2016)

Like Abraham Lincoln said after the battle of Midway, in 1812; "Don't believe everything you read on the internet".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2016)

Hawker Hurricane of the 151st wing , Waenga airfield ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 15, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Like Abraham Lincoln said after the battle of Midway, in 1812; "Don't believe everything you read on the internet".



Agreed, Jim 

Japanese Americans during the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2016)

A Pz.Kpfw. IV of the 7th division in Tulon. There is the battle ship "Strasburg" in the background seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 15, 2016)

Nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 15, 2016)

Japanese Americans during the war.
Old proverb says 去るも地獄 残るも地獄 (Sarumojigoku nokorumojigoku. There will be a hell ahead but no heaven behind).

Agony and decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2016)

The Italian submarine Flutto in 1943 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2016)

beautiful boat ...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 15, 2016)

Not one of our finest hours above.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2016)

I bet the food on those Italian boats was amazing, what with all their experience with cured meats and all...yum!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 17, 2016)

Italian...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2016)

Paramedics of the 39th Infantry Regiment USA helping german POW ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 17, 2016)

Good one


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 17, 2016)

Color pictures.
Kodachrome tells original colors and reliable but recent colorized ones are risky.

Japanese Americans at Heart Mountain by Bill Manbo in Kodachrome.






Demobilization at the Hiroshima station in September, 1945. Colorized.
A beautiful pic but these guys look the navy men. If so, the uniforms were in olive. I only wonder.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 17, 2016)

Great photos!


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 17, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 18, 2016)

Russians in Manchukuo.
There were many Russians as refugees from the Soviet Union and lived together with Manchurians, Chinese, Koreans and Japanese.














IJA Russian soldiers in Manchukuo. The Asano Squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 18, 2016)

My God, the history I don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 18, 2016)

Here are details as the Asano Detachment.
Russians in the Service of the Japanese Emperor – China in WW2

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2016)

The Russians in Manchuria ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 18, 2016)

The Russians raped and looted _in Manchuria, _according to observers, as they had done in Europe with no need to have been at war with the Manchurian people to disabuse them

Great find, Shin, it harkens back to our conversation about national 'trust' of minorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2016)

A captured Japanese 105mm gun type 38, Shumshu island

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 18, 2016)

IJA Colonel Nikolai B. Kossov. It seems that he had his own Chinese name 郭索福 (Guo Suofu).
As this ID card is written in all Chinese, he could have spoken Chinese.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 19, 2016)

Does Guo Suofu mean something or is it just a name like John Smith?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 19, 2016)

Good point, Thor 

The 郭索福 (Guo Suofu) is a phonetic equivalent for his original name Kossov but the 郭 (Guo) is also a popular family name there.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2016)

Captured Japanese tanks of different types at Kataoka on the Shumshu island ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 19, 2016)

Captured Japanese soldiers in Manchukuo 1945.
Not a few guys look Koreans and Chinese. I only wonder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> ....Not a few guys look Koreans and Chinese. I only wonder.



Perhaps ... the propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks, Wojtek 

Gift for Chiang Kai-shek circa 1937.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 19, 2016)

Does anyone else feel sad when they see pictures like this

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 19, 2016)

I think it's CGI, but yeah...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2016)

The soviet battle ship "Marat" 1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 20, 2016)

Kai Stemm said:


> Does anyone else feel sad when they see pictures like this
> View attachment 360663



Good job, Kai 
Looks sad with no people


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 21, 2016)

Great shots and info


vikingBerserker said:


> Not one of our finest hours above.



Agreed David, Canada was involved with the same mess. Makes you wonder what would have happened if they had rounded up all the German and Italian citizens as well


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2016)

In WWI, Canada interned Ukrainian immigrants as former Austro-Hungarian citizens

Ukrainian Canadian internment - Wikipedia


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 21, 2016)

Informative


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 21, 2016)

Chasing Chiang Kai-shek, captured Chinese weapon near Shanghai in August, 1937.
Looks like Japanese-made tanks but I have no exact idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice Shinpachi. According to this site it looks like a Vickers Mark E Vickers Mark E (6-Ton) tank - international service
In 1935, the Chinese government bought *16* single-turret tanks Vickers Mark E Type B, of a standard model. In the following year *4* more were bought, fitted with Marconi radios in a turret niche (contrary to commonly repeated information in publications, they weren't Mark F tanks, neither even had Mark F hulls, what is evident on photos).

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank you very much for your great information, Geo


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2016)

Romanian 120mm mortar , Caucasus 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 22, 2016)

Hirohito visits Hiroshima in December, 1947.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2016)

Fascinating pics!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 22, 2016)

General Lucien Truscott decorates Japanese American troops, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2016)

German soldiers, Caucasus ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2016)

A soviet 37mm AA gun in North Caucasus ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2016)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2016)

Happy Holidays to you and yours Shinpachi. I tried to find a Christmas photo with Japanese soldiers in it but couldn't find anything. Was it frowned upon during the war?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 25, 2016)

Christianity was not banned but there were not so many believers.
Christmas was also celebrated in the POW camps like Ohmori in Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 25, 2016)

Hiroshima's kids at a book rental shop in 1947 and the dome in 2016. Photos from the Asahi Shinbun photo archives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 25, 2016)

A movie scene from "Kato Hayabusa Fighter Wing" in 1944.
Merry Christmas

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 25, 2016)

.... outstanding, Shin. Great shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2016)

T-34/76 damaged in winter ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 26, 2016)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 26, 2016)

The I-53 submarine crew demonstrate how to operate in April, 1946 when it was sunk by the Allies to abandon off the Goto Islands near Sasebo.
Original site : ラジコン親父のスケール工作室 イ-53潜水艦内部写真

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 26, 2016)

... outstanding images, Shin. Great navy ... great seamen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 26, 2016)

Great shots, the first I've seen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 26, 2016)

Great shots Shin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 26, 2016)

They look like movie actors

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2016)

Tigers and the MAN ML4500 ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 28, 2016)

... day after day.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2016)

A schwimmwagen and ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2016)

A Volkswagen Тур 82 Kubelwagen of the SS Adolf Hitler regiment near Winnica ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 28, 2016)

"When I said I'll give you a lift, I didn't mean ......."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 29, 2016)

Great pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2016)

Erwin Rommel's tea time Libya 1941 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 29, 2016)

Nobusuke Kishi, Mr Abe's grandfather, released from the prison on December 24, 1948.
Man on the right is Kishi's brother Eisaku Sato.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2016)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2016)

Japanese American troops, France

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2016)

A shoemaker in Paris ?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2016)

.... as we see in various pictures, Paris remained a fashion/shopping center throughout the war .... food perhaps not-so-much


----------



## yulzari (Dec 31, 2016)

Wurger said:


> A shoemaker in Paris ?
> 
> View attachment 361675


I have a suspicion that this window display is about the shoes being rationing free as they use wooden soles. The arrows pointing to a hinge point. The Germans were taking all the leather that they could off the French to maintain their horse based army. I note also how little leather is in the uppers either. 

I leave it to the more literate to make comments about sabotage.........


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2017)

Stalingrad 1942 ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 1, 2017)

Awesome pic, Wojtek

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2017)

My pleasure. And here is a pic for you. Although not the WW2 shot but is very interesting IMHO...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2017)

"....the shoes being rationing free as they use wooden soles."

"Fashion" can be successfully fashionable without "real" materials ... and France remained fashionable for the Germans throughout the war .... that's all I'm saying. The sabotage can be attributed to the 'entertainment' industry.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2017)

... above the Arctic Circle

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2017)

A damaged Finnish Bf 109G ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 1, 2017)

I thought Chinese hated Nazi.












Kung Hsiang-hsi, husband of Soong Ai-ling, on the left.






Chiang Wei-kuo, Chiang Kai-shek's son.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2017)

Good stuff.
That first pic showing the waves in the Arctic Circle is the epitome of the phrase "The cruel sea" - certainly _not _a place I would like to be !

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 1, 2017)

Chipping ice off your ship was a matter of life or death on some ships.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2017)

That is what my dad said too.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 2, 2017)

... rather be on land?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2017)

Cold is cold...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 2, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Cold is cold...



And they had to fight.
Posters during the war.

"Buy bond", "Pay respects to Italians", "Pay respects to hero's family", "Join the navy" and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2017)

Destroy the German beast ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 2, 2017)

Beat the Russians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2017)

The Polish war posters in 1939 ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 2, 2017)

Those are incredible, thanks Gents for posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 2, 2017)

Very powerful, Wojtek

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2017)

Thank you. 

And here one more , 1939 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 2, 2017)

Excellent

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2017)

And here a couple of late war posters ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2017)

And here is a poster issued in France 1939/40....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 2, 2017)

Very educational, Wojtek

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2017)

The post stamps issued by the Polish Govenment in Exile during the WW2 showing the Polish Armed Forces.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Kai Stemm (Jan 3, 2017)

Soviet troops marching on Gorky Street, Moscow, Russia, on December 1, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Jan 3, 2017)

Kai Stemm said:


> Soviet troops marching on Gorky Street, Moscow, Russia, on December 1, 1941
> View attachment 361983


Gorky street now

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 4, 2017)

A cool shot, Wojtek.
A leader can't be a leader without people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2017)

True.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 4, 2017)

.... rough night?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> .... rough night?



Perhaps...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 4, 2017)

".... A leader can't be a leader without people."

This is true, Shin, and is why we say (in democracies) _people receive the government they deserve_

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2017)

Guam 1944 ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2017)

Wow, that's pretty cool.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm just curious if the dog survived.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 4, 2017)

A6M5s collide.





Ki-27 & Ki-44 collide.





Ki-43s collide.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2017)

A great set of images.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Jan 4, 2017)

*The YB-40, a modified B-17F, was developed as a super-armed gunship to protect other bombers in the days before escort fighters. Its gross weight was 4,000 lbs. heavier than a fully armed B-17, increasing its time to climb to 20,000 feet from 25 minutes to 48 minutes.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Jan 4, 2017)

Kai Stemm said:


> *The YB-40, a modified B-17F, was developed as a super-armed gunship to protect other bombers in the days before escort fighters. Its gross weight was 4,000 lbs. heavier than a fully armed B-17, increasing its time to climb to 20,000 feet from 25 minutes to 48 minutes.*
> View attachment 362072


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice shots. Sucks when war dogs get injured/killed during the line of duty. Same for police dogs

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Jan 4, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Nice shots. Sucks when war dogs get injured/killed during the line of duty. Same for police dogs


Sucks when any thing gets killed in the line of duty...
Quote from the book _war dogs
"The value of war dogs is forgotten as often as it's found"_
Also _"if one dog saves one person in a month then they did their service, but in some cases the courage of both the dog and the handler goes above and beyond that show the loyal trait that should be taught worldwide"_

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Jan 4, 2017)

I feel like this guy is the dog handler

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2017)

Excellent shots guys...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2017)

ISU-122 in Germany 1945 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice pics

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 7, 2017)

Wang Jing-wei (1883-1944) - leader of another Republic of China.
Japan supported him but the Allies supported Chiang Kai-shek.





Original text in Chinese
“愛國者”汪精衛和平建國運動始末_历史-多維新聞網

Google translation
Google 翻訳

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2017)

Currently reading "The Devil's Alliance,
which recounts the events and consequences of the Hitler-Stalin Treaty of Non-Aggression and Economic Co-operation, September, 1939. Though only in effect for 22 months (ended by Barbarossa, June, 1941) the Molotov-Ribbentrop deal totally shattered the political world with effects reaching out to today. I would like to use the multiple-image flexibility of this thread to discuss the deal .... pictures tell the story. Pictures out of order, sorry, but the storyline here is: The Deal goes down. Guderian meets his Soviet counter-part. They work out the lines. The troops fraternize and compare equipment, The Soviet arrive very late to the Party, which was in Brest, Poland, which Guderian had already taken. Blitzkrieg Army meet Soviet "occupation" force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2017)

Continued ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2017)

Yep..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2017)

.... by all accounts the troops got along well enough, the Germans didn't think much of the Soviet tanks and were _shocked_ at the Soviet artillery being pulled by shaggy, stunted ponies. Known as Panje Horses.
Ah ... the German Hubris ... 
Ah ... the Irony of War .... 
In 32 months those selfsame shaggy Panjes would be the only thing that saved the German front after the Moscow collapse. The tall German horses were fine on a road network but they died in Russia.
Millions of Panje ponies prevented disaster in mud and snow seasons in Russia.
[Source: The Anvil of War, German Generalship studies on the Eastern Front]

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2017)

Or became stew ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2017)

yep


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2017)

That's not the Santa's sleigh ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 11, 2017)

Very educatiohal

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2017)

No comments...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2017)

Das Whermacht Bacon Produktion Abteilung ...................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2017)

.... let him finish, Hans, bacon can wait

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2017)

Paris 1944...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 13, 2017)

Her name was Simone Segouin, also known by her _nom de guerre_ Nicole Minet. When this photo was taken she was 18 years old. The girl had killed two Germans in the Paris fighting two days previously and also had assisted in capturing 25 German prisoners of war during the fall of Chartres. In 1944, at the height of the Nazi occupation of France, she joined the Francs-Tireurs et Partisans (Free-shooters and Partisans, or FTP) – a combat alliance made up of militant communists and French nationalists. Simone was very much in the latter camp. Her father was a huge inspiration – a decorated soldier who had fought in the Great War – and she was intensely proud of her country.

Above quoted directly from Simone Segouin, the 18 year old French Resistance fighter, 1944

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 13, 2017)

Canadiens in Korea, they take Hockey everywhere!

Edit: Weird the pic showed up in a separate post.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 13, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2017)

Ah, formation ice sweeping ...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 14, 2017)

Many nice shots !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 16, 2017)

Love this thread. So many great photos!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2017)

Across the Don river...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 16, 2017)

Excellent pics gents!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2017)

A painter ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 24, 2017)

Wonder if that is an early Iwata or perhaps a Badger?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 25, 2017)

In Harbin, Manchuria circa 1940.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 25, 2017)

Civil Defense Drill at Osaka Station on June 1, 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2017)

Gen. Patton's dog on the day the general passed away in 1945 ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 25, 2017)

The Greater East Asia Conference aka Tokyo Summit held on 5-6 November, 1943.
This is ASEAN today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 25, 2017)

Mission of Canada to the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 25, 2017)

Mitsubishi heavy bomber Ki-20 for IJA.
Developed based on the Junkers K51 being assumed future attack of Corregidor in 1932.
6 were produced but cancelled by 1940 as too heavy and slow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2017)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 25, 2017)

Shinpachi said:


> Mitsubishi heavy bomber Ki-20 for IJA.
> Developed based on the Junkers K51 being assumed future attack of Corregidor in 1932.
> 6 were produced but cancelled by 1940 as too heavy and slow.
> 
> View attachment 363647



I think it was based on the Junkers G.38

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2017)

A Russian P-39 of the 69th GIAP...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 25, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> I think it was based on the Junkers G.38



Very good question, Jim.
Our wiki tells that Germany was restricted to produce such heavy bombers under the Treaty of Versailles, so Junkers engineers came to Japan with the K51 design.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 25, 2017)

Another book tells the K51 was redesigned in Sweden.
Mitsubishi purchased it in 1928.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 25, 2017)

Weird that. Great post either way!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 26, 2017)

Great pics!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 26, 2017)

Far East in September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 26, 2017)

Captured Japanese weapons.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 26, 2017)

Cool

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2017)

Great pic Wojtek.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2017)

Warsaw a while after the war ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2017)

.... jeezus. Can you provide a _current_ POV perspective, please?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2017)

Harbin, 1940 - 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> .... jeezus. Can you provide a _current_ POV perspective, please?




Here is the same area today...







And here another pair ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2017)

Here more ..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice pics Wojtek.
I can't tell the difference between the war and the earthquake on the picture.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2017)

Yep... it looks quite similar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2017)

Here you are more ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 30, 2017)

Great pics

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2017)

THX.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 30, 2017)

Not easy job to rebuild.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 30, 2017)

Don't stop rebuilding and your country will be more powerful than your neighbors.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 30, 2017)

Liang Hongzhi (1882-1946) served as a honest temporary leader of another Republic of China in Nanjing from 1938 to 1940.
When the war was over, he was arrested and executed by Chiang Kai-shek in November 1946. The crying woman on the right is his daughter. Her name is unknown but honesty did not help.






Ren Yuandao (1890-1980) served as a military commander for the another Republic of China from 1938 to 1945.
When the war was over, Chiang Kai-shek hired him as his military commander in Nanjing. When Chiang was losing his civil war in 1949, Ren exiled to Canada and spent peaceful life.





Jiang Zemin (1926- ). His father was working for Japanese intelligence organization in China.
Jiang also studied Japanese in Nanjing from 1943 to 1945.
Hiding these facts, he became the General Secretary of the Communist Party of China in 1989.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2017)

".... Don't stop rebuilding and your country will be more powerful than your neighbors."

Careful, Shin, that _kind _of talk has got Poland in trouble with Russians and Germans ..... big time, as you well know 

But I agree with your spirit .... Japan and Poland were both, briefly, agreement signatories on mutual co-operation ... after Poland defeated the Soviets in the early '20s, IIRC.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2017)

"... Ren Yuandao". 

How times, public perception, change. Would he by granted refugee or immigrant status into Canada, in 2017 ...? 

I think liberals would try and brand him as a fascist warlord's hired henchman ... not that that would be a fair evaluation.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2017)

To be honest Poland was always in better relationships with Japan than with Russia, even during the WW2

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2017)

I love those shots.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2017)

Warsaw .. next pair of images...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2017)

THX ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 1, 2017)

May there never be a war like that again...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 1, 2017)

Amazing


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2017)

"...May there never be a war like that again..."

Aleppo ....  hugely historic .... oldest continuous textile market in human record

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 2, 2017)

Good impressive pictures, Wojtek

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 2, 2017)

It amazes me how large cities and towns can just eventually disappear.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2017)

Destroying of a big city or town isn't the trouble but the problem is the hatred it can be done with.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2017)

"It amazes me how large cities and towns can just eventually disappear."

Earthquakes, tsunamis, volcanoes are irresistible .... but wind, waves and water running over ions are equally awesome. You can't "mitigate" nature away.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2017)

"Destroying of a big city or town isn't the trouble but the problem is the hatred it can be done with."

_Or_ _not_ .... the majority of RAF, USAF, bomber crew didn't hate the German civilians they knew they were bombing. But _orders_ are always expected to trump emotions or morals. I don't imagine the Russian pilots flying high altitude bombing runs over Syria_ hate _the Syrians .... they probably don't give a sh*t. But_ Syrian _crews dumping barrel bombs over civilian neighborhoods .... different story.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2017)

Dutch Waffen SS volunteers getting in shape

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2017)

In meantime in Germany ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2017)

Great shots


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 4, 2017)

Very cool.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2017)

Auschwitz children ..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2017)

I agree.


----------



## yulzari (Feb 5, 2017)

My old home town of Plymouth

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Feb 5, 2017)

and a map of known bombs just in the central area (new ones are still being found) plus the brave chaps who dealt with the UXBs in 1941
1







6,000 civilian casulties, 22,000 houses destroyed or severely damaged with another 50,000 with lesser damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2017)

Hawker Hurricane .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 5, 2017)

Hey! They're tracking mud all over my plane.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2017)

Not exactly a WW2 shot but I like the camo .... USS New Jersey , 1918...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2017)

Nice stuff guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2017)

That does look fun!


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 16, 2017)

Cool !


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2017)

Great shot. Hoopsa...sa...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2017)

The HMCS Restigouche ..


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 16, 2017)

Indian National Army (INA）

Subhas Chandra Bose (1897-1945)
Leader of INA.










Bose on the right.





Anand Mohan Sahay (1898-1991). A man of glasses.
He and his wife Sati migrated to Japan in 1923 as a businessman. Later joined Bose's INA in 1942.





Sahay's daughter Bharati Asha Choudhary (1928 -)
She was born and grew up in Japan with Japanese name Asako. Later also joined INA as a lieutenant.





Asha with Bose in Japan (June 1943)
She says she was not afraid of dying for her country. Later became a women's liberation activist in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 17, 2017)

Germans are creative.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 17, 2017)

Iwaichi Fujiwara (1908-1986)
As an IJA staff, he led a military intelligence team F-Kikan (Team Fujiwara) to organize the Indian National Army in Malaya from September to December 1941. He obeyed Indian lifestyle to get their trust.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2017)

Those are fascinating!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 17, 2017)

Never knew a thing about an Indian connection with Japan

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 17, 2017)

Here is one more, Geo.

As an Imperial GHQ's staff, Keiji Suzuki (1897-1967) led a military intelligence team Minami-Kikan (Team Minami) to train Burma's independence activists Aung San (Aung San Suu Kyi's father) and his 29 comrades in China from April to December 1941. With aid of IJA, Aung San formally organized the Burma Independence Army (BIA) in Thailand on December 28, 1941 to return to his country in triumph.

Colonel Keiji Suzuki (circa 1941)
* Rank looks Major General





Aung San in Japan (circa 1940)





Aung San and his comrade in Japan (circa 1940)





Aung San as General in Japan (circa 1943)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2017)

Awesome info!


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks !

There was also IJN's Hana-Kikan (Team Hana) led by Tomegoro Yoshizumi (1911-1947) in Indonesia circa 1942.
He seems being respected by Indonesians but details are unknown because he served as a civilian.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2017)

82mm BM-14 mortar in 1943 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 19, 2017)

Koichi Tsukamoto (1920-1998)
Founder of Wacoal Holdings Corp.
Survivor of the Battle of Imphal.

He was a great entrepreneur in the postwar Japan but his family testifies that he suffered trauma which came from the battle he experienced. He sometimes abruptly talked to himself "Am I alive?" "Is this reality?" There would have been many such people at the time.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 19, 2017)

Very cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 20, 2017)

Saichiro Misumi (1915 -)
A former IJA intelligence agent in Burma.
Adviser of the Japan-India Association.

He also fought the Battle of Imphal together with Bose's 6,000 INA soldiers.
Awarded Order of Padma Bhushan by the Indian government in 2015.









When Modi met Netajis 99-year-old aide in Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2017)

Very cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 20, 2017)

Awesome! A whole part of history I did not even know existed!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks guys.
A simple point which western historians tend to forget is - India was/is a sacred land of Buddha for the Japanese.

Modi and Abe in Kyoto on August 31, 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 20, 2017)

Great info Shinpachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 20, 2017)

Very interesting!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 22, 2017)

Prince Louis Francis Albert Victor Nicholas Mountbatten.

Edward VIII with his staff wearing Japanese Happi in 1922. Prince Mountbatten on the right.





A book on him. The seal tells "Seal of General Commander of the Southern Army (of IJA)"

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 22, 2017)

Edward VIII in Japan in 1922.
What had gone wrong in the history ?






In Kagoshima.










With Hirohito and his mother Sadako.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2017)

"..... What had gone wrong in the history ?

hormones and vanity.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2017)

Awesome info my friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 23, 2017)

Reunion in 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 23, 2017)

Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi (1869-1948).
Japan had no direct connection with him in India but once he wrote letter to the Japanese people on July 18 1942 to remonstrate them.
He probably did not know how it was treated afterwards. According to JACAR archives, it was received by IJA headquarters in Singapore and, taking a few months, translated into Japanese to be transferred to Tokyo on October 1 1942. I have no idea at the moment how it influenced the Japanese leaders but it is not hard to imagine that Japanese commanders in Singapore could not have ignored it because there were as many as 45,000 INA troops with them. 

***************************************
Gandhi Letter 83 : To Every Japanese

I must confess at the outset that, though I have no ill-will against you, I intensely dislike your attack upon China. From your lofty height you have descended to imperial ambition. You will fail to realize that ambition and may become the authors of the dismemberment of Asia, thus unwittingly preventing world federation and brotherhood without which there can be no hope for humanity.

Ever since I was a lad of eighteen studying in London over fifty years ago, I learnt, through the writings of the late Sir Edwin Arnold, to prize the many excellent qualities of your nation. I was thrilled when in South Africa I learnt of your brilliant victory over Russian arms. After my return to India from South Africa in 1915, I came in close touch with Japanese monks who lived as members of our Ashram from time to time. One of them became a valuable member of the Ashram in Sevagram, and his application to duty, his dignified bearing, his unfailing devotion to daily worship, affability, unruffledness under varying circumstances, and his natural smile which was positive evidence of his inner peace had endeared him to all of us. And now that owing to your declaration of war against Great Britain he has been taken away from us, we miss him as a dear co¬worker. He has left behind him as a memory his daily prayer and his little drum, to the accompaniment of which we open our morning and evening prayers.
In the background of these pleasant recollections I grieve deeply as I contemplate what appears to me to be your unprovoked attack against China and, if reports are to be believed, your merciless devastation of that great and ancient land.

It was a worthy ambition of yours to take equal rank with the Great Powers of the world. Your aggression against China and your alliance with the Axis Powers was surely an unwarranted excess of that ambition.
I should have thought that you would be proud of the fact that that great and ancient people, whose old classical literature you have adopted as your own, are your neighbours. Your understanding of one another's history, tradition, literature should bind you as friends rather than make you the enemies you are today.

If I was a free man, and if you allowed me to come to your country, frail though I am, I would not mind risking my health, may be my life, to come to your country to plead with you to desist from the wrong you are doing to China and the world and therefore to yourself.
But I enjoy no such freedom. And we are in the unique position of having to resist imperialism that we detest no less than yours and Nazism. Our resistance to it does not mean harm to the British people. We seek to convert them. Ours is an unarmed revolt against British rule. An important party in the country is engaged in a deadly but friendly quarrel with the foreign rulers.
But in this they need no aid from foreign Powers. You have been gravely misinformed, as I know you are, that we have chosen this particular moment to embarrass the Allies when your attack against India is imminent. If we wanted to turn Britain's difficulty into our opportunity we should have done it as soon as the war broke out nearly three years ago.

Our movement demanding the withdrawal of the British Power from India should in no way be misunderstood. In fact, if we are to believe your reported anxiety for the independence of India, a recognition of that independence by Britain should leave you no excuse for any attack on India. Moreover, the reported profession sorts ill with your ruthless aggression against China.

I would ask you to make no mistake about the fact that you will be sadly disillusioned if you believe that you will receive a willing welcome from India. The end and aim of the movement for British withdrawal is to prepare India, by making her free for resisting all militarist and imperialist ambition, whether it is called British Imperialism, German Nazism, or your pattern. If we do not, we shall have been ignoble spectators of the militarization of the world in spite of your belief that in non-violence we have the only solvent of the militarist spirit and ambition. Personally I fear that without declaring the independence of India the Allied Powers will not be able to beat the Axis combination which has raised violence to the dignity of a religion. The Allies cannot beat you and your partners unless they beat you in your ruthless and skilled warfare. If they copy it their declaration that they will save the world for democracy and individual freedom must come to naught. I feel that they can only gain strength to avoid copying your ruthlessness by declaring and recognizing now the freedom of India, and turning sullen India's forced co-operation into freed India's voluntary co-operation.

To Britain and the Allies we have appealed in the name of justice, in proof of their professions, and in their own self-interest. To you I appeal in the name of humanity. It is a marvel to me that you do not see that ruthless warfare is nobody's monopoly. If not the Allies some other Power will certainly improve upon your method and beat you with your own weapon. Even if you win you will leave no legacy to your people of which they would feel proud. They cannot take pride in a recital of cruel deeds however skillfully achieved.
Even if you win it will not prove that you were in the right, it will only prove that your power of destruction was greater. This applies obviously to the Allies too, unless they perform now the just and righteous act of freeing India as an earnest and promise of similarly freeing all other subject peoples in Asia and Africa.

Our appeal to Britain is coupled with the offer of Free India's willingness to let the Allies retain their troops in India. The offer is made in order to prove that we do not in any way mean to harm the Allied cause, and in order to prevent you from being misled into feeling that you have but to step into the country that Britain has vacated. Needless to repeat that if you cherish any such idea and will carry it out, we will not fail in resisting you with all the might that our country can muster. I address this appeal to you in the hope that our movement may even influence you and your partners in the right direction and deflect you and them from the course which is bound to end in your moral ruin and the reduction of human beings to robots.

The hope of your response to my appeal is much fainter than that of response from Britain. I know that the British are not devoid of a sense of justice and they know me. I do not know you enough to be able to judge. All I have read tells me that you listen to no appeal but to the sword. How I wish that you are cruelly misrepresented and that I shall touch the right chord in your heart! Any way I have an undying faith in the responsiveness of human nature. On the strength of that faith I have conceived the impending movement in India, and it is that faith which has prompted this appeal to you.

Sevagram,
18-7-1942

I am,
Your friend and well-wisher,
M. K. GANDHI

Data source

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 23, 2017)

Wow, had no idea such a letter existed. Very neat!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks Robert and MM 
I have just confirmed his letter was edited and introduced to Japanese people in 1944.
His warning part is summarized as "I hope you would never make mistake in your unique policy against India".

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 24, 2017)

.... he was a shrewd man, amen

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 24, 2017)

He was a modern Buddha for the Japanese.

A Japanese Buddhists group, Nipponzan-myohoji, tells a story -
Two Japanese monks of the group, Gyoryo Maruyama and Keisyo Tenzaki, were sent to India by the request of IJA in 1935. They stayed in Gandhi's Sevagram ashram of Wardha. Maruyama was arrested by the British Indian government in October 1940 to be deported because he had contacts with some Indian independence activists like Subhas Chandra Bose. Tenzaki kept staying as Gandhi's cook and handed his letter to IJA in mid-September 1942.

Japanese monks at Sevagram Ashram in 1940.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2017)

Just fascinating, thanks Shinpachi!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2017)

Brilliant


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks Wojtek, David and Jim.
I have corrected "Amazaki kept staying" to "Tenzaki kept staying".


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks Old Wizard too 

Need further careful research but I wonder if Gandhi's letter had discouraged the IJA officers and men in the region.
During the Battle of Imphal, Lt Gen. Kotoku Sato suddenly retreated his troops from the Indian border not obeying Commander Renya Mutaguchi's order. Mutaguchi got angry but not only Sato did not apologize but even his men refused to salute to Mutaguchi. 
Sato was regarded insane and had been thrown into a mental hospital. 

Mutaguchi and Sato.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 25, 2017)

It is a happy little P-38 celebrating his exuberance!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 25, 2017)

Brilliant pics, Robert


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 25, 2017)

Notice the waste gate stains from the superchargers! They really show up with that paint scheme!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2017)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2017)

Berlin , May 1945 ....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2017)

Churchills at tea ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2017)

Sturmtiger .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2017)

Kursk .... is that a handrail on the right front .... for panzer grenadiers ease?
Duh ... no, it's a hawser.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2017)

I am currently reading "Breakout From Juno - First Canadian Army in Normandy", Mark Zuehlke.
Time to put my learning from the Eastern Front campaigns to the test ... to better understand what the _Canadian_ troops faced. They faced primarily the Waffen SS 12 Division Hitler Youth, supported by First SS Panzer grenadiers and a Heer division that had been rebuilt after severe mauling in Russia, winter 1943.
What the Canadians learned the hard way was what the Germans used so effectively against the Russians ... and, albeit in smaller numbers, Canadians paid. They fought extremely well but, IMHO, paid the price for 'by-the-book' senior command that was overly political.
The Hitler Youth were _not _seasoned Russia vets ... but their officers and senior NCO's were ... and they were fierce and vicious .... and healthy.
The low point for the Canadian First was Operation Spring (a holding operation to fix German resources while General Bradley broke out from Saint Lo in a right hook, Operation Cobra). It's shame was lack of intelligence, unimaginative senior command and misfortune, culminating in the destruction of the Canadian Black Watch Regiment on Verriers Ridge.

A short, well-made tribute to the Canadians and British tankers who participated in Operation Spring ... great B&W shots:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7V8HjnaKms_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 26, 2017)

Fantastic shots and a vid

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2017)

12 Waffen SS Commander, Kurt Meyer ..... did prison time in Canada after the war

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2017)

.... mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2017)

Great pics.
Re Post #782 - the 'hand rail' is in fact one of the towing hawsers on the Tiger, attached to the front shackle, ready for use, with the remaining cable laid along the hull top, near its original stowage position.
As the Tiger often broke down (or got stuck), it became the norm to have the towing hawsers (one on each side) attached ready for use.
Not the best photo example, but on my 1/16th scale model, the towing hawsers can be seen on the hull top, with the 'lighter' cable on the side of the hull being used for track changes.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 27, 2017)

Matthew Bunker Ridgway (1895-1993)

Just arrived at Tokyo as General Commander of the Allied GHQ on April 12, 1951.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2017)

.... thanks for that 

I've always liked the Tiger but recent reading, "Tigers in the Mud" (Otto Carius) and "Breakout Coursund Pocket - January, 1944" have made me greatly appreciate what a beautifully-engineered war machine the Tiger is.

Too-sophisticated ....? But the recovery crews and maintenance wizards sure didn't think so.
Should have been diesel? .... for sure.
Weakest point .... engine radiators ... just like Spitfires 
Fuel economy - not bad on hard roads but the mud of rasputitsa season put fuel consumption through the roof ... in one case at the Pocket the freak February thaw had the Tigers in serious mud ... and they moved only 8 kms on a full tank .... there's no remedy for _that_ as every ATV/4WDer knows. 

As defense blocking points, strategically situated on high ground, they were devastating to swarms of Shermans and T-34s ... Russians, Canadians, Brits and Americans alike.

But, I have come to understand that tanks need protective infantry, panzer grenadiers, as much as infantry needs supportive tanks ... combined arms. Zhukov learned that lesson well ... the costly way, at Nomonhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2017)

Waiting .....



at the start line .....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 27, 2017)

Great pics!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 27, 2017)

Terauchi ?


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 27, 2017)

Charles Andrew Willoughby (1892-1972).
He served as General Douglas MacArthur's Chief of Intelligence in the Allied GHQ.
He positively made use of Japanese nationalists to purge a large number of communitst in Japan.
Because of this, most of the leading nationalists survived the postwar.
Abe's grandfather, Nobusuke Kishi, was one of them.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 27, 2017)

Willoughby also rescued Shiro Ishii who was responsible for Unit 731 in exchange of his cooperation.
As I mentioned somewhere in this forum before, former Unit 731 members worked for ABCC (Atomic Bomb Casualty Commission) in Hiroshima.

Shiro Ishii (1892-1959)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 27, 2017)

Evidently that information was useless due to the crude nature of their meathods. If memory serves, didn't he fake dementia also to escape the gallos?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 28, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Evidently that information was useless due to the crude nature of their meathods. If memory serves, didn't he fake dementia also to escape the gallos?



Thanks for your information, Jim.
No more info at our side but this guy was said playing fake mental disorder.

Syumei Okawa (1886-1957) - Political theorist of Asianism.





Okawa Slaps Tojo

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 28, 2017)

Yowsa! Klinger should have tried that one on MASH!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 1, 2017)

How the mighty have fallen. Who was Okada Shinpachi-san?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 1, 2017)

Syumei Okawa was a government-patronized scholar who theorized the Greater East Asia Co-Prosperity Sphere conception.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 1, 2017)

Courtney Whitney (1897-1969)
He served as Chief of Government Section in the Allied GHQ to promote Japan's democratization by liberating Japanese communists who had been jailed by the Japanese authorities during the war. He was also engaged in drafting the new Japanese Constitution. Japanese pacifism was started by him.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 1, 2017)

Long story short.

So, the first Japanese cabinet under the new constitution was led by Socialist Party in 1947.
But this new "revolutionary" government had ended up in next year soon because they preferred endless infightings to minding the people.
No way but the old nationalists were called back again as Liberal Democratic Party like we see today.

Katayama Cabinet (1947-1948)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 2, 2017)

Politicians!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 2, 2017)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 366839



If that Battle is K9255...

*K9255* 11.10.1938 To No.6 MU, 05.03.1940 Via No.185 Sqdn
Then with the RCAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 3, 2017)

Standing on the Great Wall between Manchuria and China circa 1932.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 3, 2017)

That's a cool pic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks !
Prince Kan-innomiya Kotohito (top-left) and his 13 generals during the Manchurian Incident (1931-1932).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 4, 2017)

Mukden Incident in 1931 and Litton Commission in 1932 as Manchukuo was founded by Kwantung Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 5, 2017)

Manchuria Incident.
Fighting soldiers, abandoned barrack/armor and captured combatants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 6, 2017)

Zhang Xueliang (1901-2001).

As a son of Zhang Zuolin who was a new load of Manchuria after the Qing Dynasty had fallen and killed by Japanese in 1928, he was politically unstable among Japanese army, Chinese nationalists and communists.　There was also Stalin behind them to make the situation more complicated. 

In 1936, however, Chiang Kai-shek was putting the communists into the final corner at last to win but Zhang Xueliang, as a Chiang's commander, had ruined Chiang's all efforts by instigating the infamous Xi'an Incident. He survived in Taiwan and the U.S. for the rest of his life.

Zhang Xueliang circa 1931 and 1990

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 6, 2017)

Great info!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 8, 2017)

Japanese communists celebrate the revived May Day on May 1, 1946.
They called the Allied troops "People's Liberation Army" and marched to the Allied GHQ building to show their gratitude.
Stalin's dream came true.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 8, 2017)

Collision on May 19, 1946.
Instigated, 250,000 people gathered in front of the palace.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 8, 2017)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 10, 2017)

Hotsumi Ozaki (1901-1944)
Japanese journalist of The Asahi Shimbun who worked as Soviet's spy behind the scene together with Richard Sorge (1895-1944).

Hotsumi Ozaki





Richard Sorge

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 10, 2017)

Wow, that is amazing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks David. Here are some more details.

Fumimaro Konoe (1891-1945)
Japanese PM during 1937-1939 and 1940-1941.

He was strongly encouraged to fight with Chiang Kai-shek by the spy Ozaki as his political adviser.
Ozaki's nest, The Asahi Shimbun, also positively promoted the anti-China campaign with such a famous slogan like "撃ちてし止まむ (uchiteshi yaman = Keep up the Fight)". Japanese leaders were much satisfied with it.

Fumimaro Konoe





Posters: "Keep up the Fight"

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 10, 2017)

Shinpachi -San dropping knowledge bombs on us here!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks Jim.
I simply wonder what Vladimir Putin is seeing in the ongoing confrontation between the China/NK and the U.S.
This is rather historical than political from our lesson.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2017)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2017)

Putin's Grand Master, Stalin, was the unequalled exploiter of 'distractions', using them to achieve his goals .... today Korea, Muslim immigration, Syria, Donald Trump are _all _ideal cover for Mr. P. 
Those in the USA that are 'protesting' Trump right now are playing right into P's hands. I say this not because I like The Donald especially, , but because he was _democratically elected_ ... and the US has survived worse political stews .... : Thomas Jefferson and Chief Justice Marshall, The Alien and Sedition Act (President Adams), Andrew Jackson's Spoils System Populism, and indeed FDR's "New Deal".
For all our fears, China is far more straight forward today, and historically, than Russia, IMHO.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 11, 2017)

Thank you very much for your so thoughtful comment as always, MM.
Please let me dedicate a movie, If interested, "Spy Sorge (2003)".


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7X2V4Lup_Y_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llFGmr-oelA_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2017)

Sorry Michael, my friend, but I believe you crossed the line with:

"Those in the USA that are 'protesting' Trumpright now are playing right into P's hands."

Really? So the majority of the country who did not vote for him are to just sit on their hands for 4 years at the minimum? If that is the case, then welcome to the United States of Dumb. Mods, please get this political crap out of here.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2017)

Absolutely terrific film, Shin. Thank you.

Sorge, and the Japanese and German Embassy staff that supported and covered him, truly made a difference in the world .... there is no denying _that_. I am very suspicious of communism, as you know ... it is not peaceful, nor in mankind's best interests. But ... Nazi Germany could not have been defeated, except by the atomic bomb, without Stalin's victory at Moscow ... and _that_ depended on confidently releasing Russian forces in the East to Moscow. And that was Sorge.

I love the fact that the film reaches past the Cold War .... it is wonderfully filmed, acted, conceived and directed.

A must watch.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2017)

".... I believe you crossed the line "

What line, Captain? Review the history of your government and your presidencies and their administrations. I believe I listed historical events _non_ politically.

Are you seeking the overthrow of the democratically administration? Do you think you can do that constitutionally?

The last time I looked, California and New York states were_ not_ the political majority of the U.S.A.

If you can't see what is going on, Captain, then take another look. This is not partisan politics.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2017)

Trump lost the popular vote. - Fact (Not alternate fact)

This and the subsequent actions of his administration have energized some people to protest the current adminiatration.

Buy saying "Those in the USA that are 'protesting' Trump right now are playing right into P's hands.", it sounds like you don't understand our rights as Americans (and other democracies). With your way of thinking we would still be fighting the Vietnam War because no one complained. Weird how you could not see this.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 11, 2017)

G'day Michael.



michaelmaltby said:


> And that was Sorge.
> .



And Bletchley Park?

Sorry for the quality of the scan - but I'm a lousy typist - it's so much easier.
It's from Hasting's book "The Secret War" which doesn't paint a brilliant picture of Sorge.

Stalin called him a "lying shit" - but Stalin didn't believe anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2017)

Red = Republican (state/county outcome) 2016
Blue = Democrat (state/county outcome) 2016


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2017)

" ... And Bletchley Park?"
Stalin certainly got the Barbarossa details from Britain as well as Sorge ... he chose not to believe _that_ report either 

".."The Secret War" which doesn't paint a brilliant picture of Sorge."
Shin's film is a very indulent portrait of Sorge ... those who knew him causally (non Communists) thought he was a womanizer, a drunk, and a shit.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 11, 2017)

We are a Federal Republic not a Democracy, hence the popular vote (thankfully) does not and never has determined the outcome of the election. If it did, basically 3 states would elect every president. I am no fan of Trump, but the popular vote is not the reason people are protesting, it is the fact they are very unhappy with whom was elected and the media trots out things like the popular vote at times like this. None the less I agree with Capt Vick



Capt. Vick said:


> This and the subsequent actions of his administration have energized some peiple to protest the current adminiatration.



As Americans it is as much our right as it is our duty to protest when we feel strongly about something. I say more power to them, just wish the press would stay focused on the actual issues instead of trying to press their agenda. Soapbox mode off.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Red = Republican (state/county outcome) 2016
> Blue = Democrat (state/county outcome) 2016
> View attachment 368296
> View attachment 368298



That is a very pretty map. Not sure why you posted it, but...thanks? 

Any how, I can't seem to follow your train of thought. For all I know we may be thinking the same thing? My views go with whomever most zealously protects the environment, so I guess that makes me left leaning? I assume your views tend to the right? Are there right wing Canadians? You guys seem so smart, kind and progressive.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2017)

"....That is a very pretty map. Not sure why you posted it,"

cause it's pretty ..... it's _your_ reality, not mine.


----------



## Torch (Mar 12, 2017)

Oh boy........

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2017)

Fair exchange is no robbery, Shin.  In return, I proffer Robert Duval as "Stalin".


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTv9iZJvx1Q_


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2017)

".... As Americans it is as much our right as it is our duty to protest when we feel strongly about something."


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAWu2cPAsjo_


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 12, 2017)

Sorry everyone if I may have thrown a wrong ball.
I believe the relationship between the U.S. and Canada is much better than that between Japan and its neighbors.
Take my apology.

I will watch the movie this evening, MM.
Thanks for sharing !

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2017)

no apology called for, Shin, it is I who typed the fateful "D" word .... you only typed the "K"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 12, 2017)

I guess it goes back to fundamentals. When you join the service, as a volunteer not a drafty, the old saying is you write a blank check payable up to and including your life to protect what you believe in. I believe in anyones right to protest. I may not, and in this case do not, agree with them, but I will fight like crazy to make sure they have that right and ability. It makes me really sad and angry when someone burns or mistreats the flag but I fear what removing that right would result in. It is the slippery slope argument. Sounds good at first, then the unintended consequences kick in. 

Hey I don't pretend to have any answers other than stay involved and stay calm. Have a whiskey or two or three, and above all else respect your fellow man even when you don't agree with them. Kind of like we do here about paints! 

But trying to move things back towards topic I offer the following! Here are some of those easter eggs about to be deployed!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 13, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Fair exchange is no robbery, Shin.  In return, I proffer Robert Duval as "Stalin".



I have understood - No Great Purge, No Barbarossa.
A good movie. Thanks

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2017)

Good stuff guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 15, 2017)

Japanese leading communists in the pre and postwar.

Kyuichi Tokuda (1894-1953)
He was in jail from 1928 to 1945 as an illegal activist.
The first General Secretary of the Japanese Communist Party in the postwar.
Escaped from the purge, he died in Beijing, China as an exile in 1953.






Sanzo Nosaka (1892-1993)
During the war, he was in Soviet Union and China to re-educate the captured Japanese soldiers.
Member of the National Diet of Japan (1946-1950 & 1956-1977)
Chairman of the Japanese Communist Party (1958-1982).





Kenji Miyamoto (1908-2007)
He was in jail with suspicion of infighting murder from 1933 to 1945.
General Secretary of the Japanese Communist Party (1958-1970)
Chairman of the Japanese Communist Party (1982-1997)
Member of the National Diet of Japan (1977-1989)

Kenji Miyamoto with Kim Il-sung circa 1966

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 17, 2017)

Japanese Communist Party grew rapidly in the 1950s.
Its radical union activities, especially in the Japan National Railroad, had often paralyzed the Japanese economy and did not cease until as late as 1973 when thousands of ordinary citizens stood up with rioting against them in the major railroad stations in Tokyo.

Re-educated Japanese from Soviet Union circa 1947.
There were more than a million such guys together with from China.





The 33rd Anniversary of JCP in 1955





Tokyo uprises at last in 1973

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 17, 2017)

Damn!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 22, 2017)

Mitsuru Toyama (1855-1944).
Godfather of the Japanese nationalists' Black Dragon Society, earnest supporter of the independence activists in Asia and a natural enemy of the communists.





Toyama with Chiang Kai-shek in 1927





Toyama with Indian poet Tagore in 1924

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks. I think it was the era of communists vs nationalists or Soviet (Russia/China) vs Japan in the far east.

Ryoichi Sasagawa (1899-1995)
Boss of the Japanese nationalists next to Godfather.
He worked for CIA in the postwar for sometime but known as a philanthropist to Japanese people.








Sasagawa with Deng Xiaoping in 1987





Yoshio Kodama (1911-1984)
He was a leading political merchant for the Japanese military as a nationalist.
Agent of CIA in the postwar and also worked for Lockheed Corp to let the Japanese government purchase its products.








Kodama with Kishi (Abe's grandfather) circa 1960

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2017)

Interesting stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2017)

"....also worked for Lockheed Corp to let the Japanese government purchase its products."

Purchase or license build ...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 24, 2017)

IIRC, the F-104 was license build and the Lockheed TriStar was purchase.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2017)

Who was the Japanese Tri-Star client, Airlines or other?


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 25, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Who was the Japanese Tri-Star client, Airlines or other?



Very good question, MM 
It was All Nippon Airways aka ANA.
The then PM Kakuei Tanaka promoted this business positively to get the bribe from Lockheed Corp through Kodama. They had been arrested later.

Kakuei Tanaka (1918-1993)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2017)

Good stuff guys!!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 30, 2017)

F4U Corsairs, F6F Hellcats and a few others stored in a Navy dirigible hangar before being shipped out, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 30, 2017)

I asked my school teacher when I was a kid "Why did Japan begin the war ?"
"To get oil"
"Why did Japan lose the war ?"
"By the overwhelming amount of weapon"

Awesome pic, Geo

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2017)

... staggering productivity


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2017)

"..."Why did Japan lose the war ?"
"By the overwhelming amount of weapon"

True .... but Americans were prepared to _die_ in large numbers .... and _that_ is an essential ingredient.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 30, 2017)

Found this, not complete but close!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 12, 2017)

Somebody better tell that guy he can't fly that thing sidesaddle.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 12, 2017)

He must be ground crew, it looks like he is p*ssing into the cockpit.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2017)

Good shot!


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 27, 2017)

Interesting


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 30, 2017)

Shigeru Kojima (1926-1942)

He was shot and killed together with some other Japanese civilians by the Doolittle Raid in April 1942. Their death was so sensational at the time that Doolittle crews who were captured could not escape from execution.
Even Japanese people don't remember him anymore but only old papers tell.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2017)

Nice stuff guys!


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (May 4, 2017)

Japan-Korea Annexation Treaty in 1910.

Japanese thought this would be the best answer to end the conflicts of hegemony among China, Russia and Japan for the Korea Peninsula. Korea had been a land of such conflicts and political corruption for centuries. I hear Britons understood it very well too.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 6, 2017)

As a historical record and lesson for the future, full text of Japan-Korea Annexation Treaty.
Point is Japan guaranteed safety and honourable status to the Korean Emperor and his family. Because of this, he agreed it without fighting.

********************************

[Title] TREATY REGARDING THE ANNEXATION OF KOREA TO THE EMPIRE OF JAPAN.
[Place] Seoul
[Date] August 22, 1910
[Source] KYU JYOYAKUYISAN, Dai san ken, Chosen and Lyukyu
[Notes]
[Full text]

His Majesty the Emperor of Japan and His Majesty the Emperor of Korea, having in view the special and close relations between Their respective countries, desiring to promote the common weal of the two nations and to assure permanent peace in the Extreme East, and being convinced that these objects can be best attained by the annexation of Korea to the Empire of Japan, have resolved to conclude a Treaty of such annexation, and have for that purpose appointed as Their Plenipotentiaries, that is to say:

His Majesty the Emperor of Japan, Viscount Masakata Teraoutsi, His Resident-General,

and His Majesty the Emperor of Korea, Ye Wan Yong, His Minister President of State,

Who, upon mutual conference and deliberation, have agreed to the following Articles.

ARTICLE I.

His Majesty of the Emperor of Korea makes complete and permanent cession to His Majesty the Emperor of Japan of all rights of sovereignty over the whole of Korea.

ARTICLE II.

His Majesty of the Emperor of Japan accepts the cession mentioned in the preceding Article, and consents to the complete annexation of Korea to the Empire of Japan.

ARTICLE III.

His Majesty the Emperor of Japan will accord to Their Majesties the Emperor and ex-Emperor and His Imperial Highness the Crown Prince of Korea and Their Consorts and Heirs such titles, dignity and honour as are appropriate to Their respective ranks, and sufficient annual grants will be made for the maintenance of such titles, dignity and honour.

ARTICLE IV.

His Majesty the Emperor of Japan will also accord appropriate honour and treatment to the members of the Imperial House of Korea and their heirs, other than those mentioned in the preceding Article, and the funds necessary for the maintenance of such honour and treatment will be granted.

ARTICLE V.

His Majesty the Emperor of Japan will confer peerages and monetary grants upon those Koreans who, on account of meritorious services, are regarded as deserving such special recognition.

ARTICLE VI.

In consequence of the aforesaid annexation, the Government of Japan assume the entire government and administration of Korea and undertake to afford full protection for the persons and property of Koreans obeying the laws there in force, and to promote the welfare of all such Koreans.

ARTICLE VII.

The Government of Japan will, so far as circumstances permit, employ in the public service of Japan in Korea those Koreans who accept the new régime loyally and in good faith and who are duly qualified for such service.

ARTICLE VIII.

This Treaty, having been approved by His Majesty the Emperor of Japan and His Majesty the Emperor of Korea, shall take effect from the date of its promulgation.

In faith whereof, the respective Plenipotentiaries have signed this Treaty and have affixed thereto their seals.

VISCOUNT MASAKATA TERAOUTSI,

Resident-General.

The 22nd day of the 8th month of the 43rd year of Meiji.

YE WAN YONG,

Minister President of State.

The 22nd day of the 8th month of the 4th year of Nung-hui. 

*******************************************

Original data : http://worldjpn.grips.ac.jp/documents/texts/pw/19100822.T1E.html

Korean doc of approval.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 6, 2017)

Interesting.


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (May 8, 2017)

Our lesson was "Don't get involved in long talk with Koreans as it would be endless."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2017)

"...Our lesson was "Don't get involved in long talk with Koreans as it would be endless."
And you weren't dealing with Korean _Communists_ ... , Moscow trained.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 8, 2017)

That's right, MM.
Endless talk is their wisdom to survive and avoid responsibility among the powerful neighbors.
A very clever people.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 18, 2017)

Ok, that's just gorgeous. What is it? Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2017)

This is CKB-60 also known as the Il-6


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (May 19, 2017)

Cool pic, Wojtek


----------



## Shinpachi (May 19, 2017)

IJN radio-controlled missile Funryu in testing on April 25 1945.














Data source
海軍 浅間山射場跡　併駑訴圈 - ちょいと気ままに遺跡探訪（たまに２輪レストア）＆雑記

Funryu
奮龍 (ミサイル) - Wikipedia

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (May 19, 2017)

Wurger said:


> This is CKB-60 also known as the Il-6



Thanks Wurger. Must learn more about that one. Looks like a somewhat modified Westland Whirlwind.


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2017)

That's true. The only thing that makes it quite similar to Il-2 is the windscreen.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2017)

Great pics!


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (May 26, 2017)

IJA military police.　Watchdogs of military discipline.
I remember my grandmother hated them very much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 26, 2017)

We're they called the Kempi or something like that?


----------



## Shinpachi (May 27, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> We're they called the Kempi or something like that?



Yes, they were called Kenpei (憲兵).
Good knowledge, Jim

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 27, 2017)

Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 10, 2017)

School evacuation during the war.
In case of Japan, about 400,000 school children of Tokyo, Osaka, Nagoya and some other large cities which were thought to be the future targets of the air raid were evacuated in the summer of 1944. They stayed in the rural until the war was over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 13, 2017)

British Commonwealth Occupation Force (BCOF) in Hiroshima circa 1946.

















Forgotten kids in Kanagawa nearby Tokyo.
They were substantially deported to the U.S. and Commonwealth countries.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 13, 2017)

.... great images, Shin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2017)

Agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 13, 2017)

Americans know some facts but Aussies.....


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 13, 2017)

Knew about the American Occupation forces but not the BCOF. Thanks Shinpachi for opening another door

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks gents.
Elizabeth Sanders Home circa 1954.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 15, 2017)

Steve Yoshiaki Flaherty (1947-1969)





In March of 1969, in the steaming, battle-scarred jungle of the A Shau Valley in central Vietnam, a young Japanese-American paratrooper from Columbia, a star athlete at Dentsville High School, penned four letters to friends and relatives.

Sgt. Steve Flaherty, who had been adopted by a Columbia couple and brought to the United States from an orphanage in Japan when he was 10, was killed, likely by a mortar shell, shortly after he wrote them.

The letters were taken from the young paratrooper’s body by a North Vietnamese soldier. More than four decades later, in 2012, they were delivered to the family after they had been presented to then-U.S. Secretary of Defense Leon Panetta. They were the first artifacts from the bloody and controversial war to be exchanged between the two nations.
(omitted)
Flaherty was born on Jan. 11, 1947, to an unknown American soldier and a Japanese mother during the U.S. occupation of the devastated island nation after World War II.

His mother, Tsugie Ushiroda, who is referred to in a Japanese documentary as a dancer, tried to raise him alone but wasn’t able to support him. When the boy, then named Yoshiaki Ushiroda, was four years old, Tsugie gave him up to the Elizabeth Saunders Home, an orphanage in Osaka for unwanted mixed-race children, often products of rape or prostitution, who were generally held in contempt by the Japanese population.

Full text
Rescued, he gave his all in Vietnam

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 15, 2017)

.... great story, Shin.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2017)

Great story.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks guys 

So, the BCOF kept staying as BCFK (British Commonwealth Forces Korea) which was mainly led by Australian troops in Hiroshima and its neighboring prefectures even after the Treaty of Peace with Japan was signed in 1951. Substantial occupation in the region was not over until the end of 1956 when it brought down the flag.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 17, 2017)

Junji Nakagawa (1947- )





With no foster parents, he and his 8 friends of the Elizabeth Sanders Home immigrated to Brazil in 1965.
His life is said introduced in a TV documentary 5 years ago and his son now lives in Japan but no more info at the moment.
I'm glad he looks fine anyway.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2017)

Great info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Jun 18, 2017)

When I was at Yamada Camp on Kyushu, in 1966-67, we supported a local orphanage.

I sometimes drove the truck that took various supplies and such to them.

I noticed a lot of the young children had obvious non-oriental faces, or hair.
A sad legacy of the US occupation.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 18, 2017)

Peter Hideki Budworth (1954- )





He later became a distinguished senior officer in the Australian Federal Police.

Detailed story:
Children of the Occupation

General story by Australian Embassy Tokyo:
Children of the Occupation: Japan's Untold Story - Australian Embassy's Culture Centre

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice info Shinpachi


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks guys.
And this is Okinawa 70 years ago and today.











He shouts in his website "Don't call me Hafu (half) or Gaijin (foreigner). I am Japanese !"
He doesn't know his father either.

There are still lot we have to learn.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 27, 2017)

Alice Jay Little (1893-1974)
Wife of Japanese diplomat Saburo Kurusu.
Japanese name 来栖有寿 (Kurusu, Arisu)









Her kids -
Jay Kurusu (1914- )（JP name 寿永子 Sueko）
Ryo Kurusu (1919-1945) Bob（JP name 良 Ryo）
Pia Kurusu (1926- ) (JP name 輝子 Teruko）
Masa Kurusu (adopted daughter)

Masa was Ryo's girl friend and pregnant when Ryo died as an IJA fighter pilot.
She had a daughter Fusako (1945-1997).
Fusako married a Japanese base ball player Sen-ichi Hoshino (1947- ) and left two daughters.
They are fine.

This shows how important family roots are for kids.

Pia





Alice and Ryo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2017)

"... Alice Kurusu reportedly stated that she was proud that her son was able to die _"for his Emperor and his country."_ His father Saburo chose an English inscription for his headstone:- _"In peace, sons bury their fathers. In war, fathers bury their sons". Ryu's two sisters both married Americans and had moved to the USA."_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 28, 2017)

Perfect, MM

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 28, 2017)

Saburo Kurusu's daughter answers her granddaughter's questions.
I think this is Pia.
Thanks.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2017)

Nice stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 11, 2017)

Developed by a Canadian missionary Alexander Croft Shaw (1846-1902) in 1886, Karuizawa is one of the oldest summer resorts located in the mountain area of Nagano prefecture in Japan. Population in the season was around a few hundreds at most but there lived as many as 2,000 western citizens during the ww2 as diplomats, merchants, scholars and refugees who were evacuated from Tokyo and Yokohama which were targets of the Allied bombing. As most of them had gone home or exiled to the U.S. after the war was over, it is not easy to find out pics taken at the time but here are some for references.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2017)

Interesting!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 11, 2017)

More new history, thanks Shinpachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks guys !


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 11, 2017)

Very cool, I was aware of the fact that some civilians were hosted by Japan all through the war but that was it, no information about how/where/why etc. So this is all new info to me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 11, 2017)

My search will continue.
Thanks Robert for your kind attention too.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 11, 2017)

Good info Shin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 12, 2017)

American photographer recounts childhood in wartime Karuizawa
“My mother found watercress by the stream near our house, and used it in many ways — in soup, sauteed, or raw as a salad. During the war, Japanese didn’t eat watercress — it was more European. It became an important food source for us.”

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 13, 2017)

Legation of Swiss was evacuated to Karuizawa in May 1944.
To end the war, Japanese government set up a branch office of Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Karuizawa in March 1945.
All negotiation with the Allies was made through this Swiss legation in Karuizawa.

Japanese staff of Karuizawa office in front of the Legation of Swiss in 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2017)

Nice info shinpachi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 7, 2017)

Searched but no more Karuizawa photos.

Yoshio Nishina (1890-1951)
Physicist who is the inventor of Klein-Nishina's formula.
From 1940 to 1945, he was engaged in developing the atomic bomb as a project leader in RIKEN (理研 = Institute of Physical and Chemical Research of Japan). He did not think that even Americans, or Germans, would be able to develop it within 6 years because of difficulties of the uranium-235's separation from 238.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2017)

Interesting!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 9, 2017)

In the late 1944, IJA obtained US bombing plan from a crashed B-29. Riken in Tokyo was one of the targets.
Riken immediately asked Osaka Imperial University and Sumitomo Steel Pipes in Kansai area (Western Japan) to build the U-235 separation towers beside the ones (5) in Tokyo. There were 5 in Sumitomo and 3 in Osaka Imperial University by the end of war. The Allies did not know them as abandoned into the rivers during 15-20 August 1945.

Old site of the Department of Science of Osaka Imperial University.
Here could be 3 rusted steel towers (5 meters long) under this bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 11, 2017)

40 mm Bofors quadruple gun mount on board battleship USS New Jersey, December 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 14, 2017)

On June 26, 1944 , a six-man patrol of Thieves left camp on a reconnaissance mission deep into Japanese held territory, Saipan’s capital city of Garapan. On the way into Garapan one of the Thieves, 19-year old PFC Marvin Strombo, acquired a Yosegaki Hinomaru, or "Good Luck Flag," from a Japanese Captain who had died days earlier.
Data source: The Last Mission organized by Joseph Tachovsky

Strombo, kneeling with his flag





The flag he acquired





He (center) is now in Japan to hand the flag to the dead soldier's brother directly tomorrow.
A good story 




jiji.com

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

Inspiring and shows hope for the human race.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 14, 2017)

Great post Shinpachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2017)

Agree..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 15, 2017)

Just handed.






daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2017)

Nice one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 14, 2017)

German prisoners of war in Japan circa 1917.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 14, 2017)

They loved music and taught Japanese "Ode to Joy".























Full pictures are available from here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2017)

Good shots shinpachi!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2017)

Those are awesome, thanks!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks Hugh, David, MM and Geo.
Japan joined ww1 as a member of the allies but had few chances of serious battle with Germans.
They were just like a guest, or teacher, rather than enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2017)

.. the IJN provided _great_ coverage for the British in the Indian Ocean and Mediterranean, IIRC. That surely cemented the RN-IJN co-culture of seamanship and audacity.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 16, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> .. the IJN provided _great_ coverage for the British in the Indian Ocean and Mediterranean, IIRC. That surely cemented the RN-IJN co-culture of seamanship and audacity.



Yes, MM. Good point again.
IJN sailors reported later that they were ready to die for their own country but it was ridiculous to cost their lives for the Great Britain.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 27, 2017)

"Murderers Row". U.S. Third Fleet aircraft carriers at anchor in Ulithi Atoll, 8 December 1944, during a break from operations in the Philippines area. The carriers are (from front to back): USS _Wasp_ (CV-18), USS _Yorktown_ (CV-10), USS _Hornet_ (CV-12), USS _Hancock_ (CV-19) and USS _Ticonderoga_ (CV-14). _Wasp_, _Yorktown_ and _Ticonderoga_ are all painted in camouflage Measure 33, Design 10a. The other _Essex_-class carrier painted in sea blue Measure 21 is USS _Lexington_ (CV-16




​

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 28, 2017)

Cool pic Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2017)

Good shot!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 2, 2017)

Japanese Print User's Year Book 1936-1937.
Pages do not look faded and I feel as though I were in the 1930s.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 3, 2017)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!1

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 4, 2017)

Saga for the Japanese kids in 1938.
My postwar generation had few chances to encounter this kind of patriotic books in the school library.
Some left-wing teachers taught us "Don't die for your country but your people !". That was another brain wash.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 4, 2017)

Some more.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2017)

That's just fascinating, thanks for sharing those!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2017)

Great posts

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2017)

Lovely shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 9, 2017)

Korean postcards issued under Japanese occupation circa 1935.












Full collection :
国立国会図書館デジタルコレクション - Timbres-poste de l'ancienne Corée,Cartes postales commémoratives et timbres à date spéciaux.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2017)

From a book titled "Memorandums of Enemy POW (大東亜戦争敵俘虜の手記)".
Published in 1944.












Data source:
NDL Digital Collections - 大東亜戦争敵俘虜の手記

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2017)

This is a trove of insights into the mindset and imagery of 'The Empire'. Thanks, Shin.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks MM.
I am attempting translation of Maj General King's full text back to English now.
Let me post later.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 11, 2017)

The End of Bataan

Bataan Army Commander
US Army Major General King


My Command

As an artillery commander under the command of MacArthur, I was on Corregidor from December 24, 1941 to March 14th, 1942. As my duties during this period were exclusively related to the artillery of Bataan, I had neither any relationship nor responsibility for the defense of Corregidor, except for parts which depended on the equipments of Bataan. In fact, I was little concerned about the armament and garrison of Corregidor Island.

On March 14, 1942, General MacArthur evacuated Philippines and at the same time I was transferred to Luzon as artillery commander under the command of General Wenwright of Luzon Unit of Bataan Garrison Corps.

On March 21 in the same year, General Wenwright was promoted to Lieutenant General and became the commander of Corregidor on the same day. He was given the authority to command all US-Philippine troops in the Philippine. At the same time, I succeeded the command of Luzon and Bataan troops and was in this duty until we surrendered to the Japanese army on April 9. So, what I can write is about the fall of Bataan only. (During the entire attack period of Corregidor, I was a prisoner of war but the day of the fall of Corregidor was just the first month since I became a prisoner of war).


Sanitary Condition at the Time

Fall of Bataan and surrender of Luzon troops would not be comprehensible to those who do not know the sanitary condition at the time. Battle of Bataan broke out contrary to the anticipation of Filipinos. At the time, the defense plan of the US troops had just been changed to renew the troops with newly organized Philippine troops. It was incorporated into the defense troops. Therefore preparation of food and the like others were also based on the old plan (Philippine troops was not incorporated). As food which could be purchased in the market was limited, it was not possible to increase storage sufficiently.

As a result, on January 5 1942, MacArthur declared to halve food to all troops of Bataan and Corregidor. Anyhow, compared with the food that could be obtained, the number of personnel was so high that it was inevitable that food reduction continued to be a problem later. As a result, weeks before surrender, ration had been reduced to about a quarter of normal volume.

From a calm point of view, the reduction of food like this was nothing more than that would barely maintain the life of those who constantly sleep and avoid even a little physical labor. For soldiers of the Bataan front who continued physical efforts without momentary spiritual rest and was forced to consume violently, it should be said that such underserved food was exposed to the line of "starvation" rather than "nutrition".

This starvation produced several unfortunate consequences. Here are two facts to be emphasized specifically. The first is the serious physical weakness of the soldiers and the second is the increased susceptibility to their illness. When discussing the attack of Japanese army, this physical weak points can not be excluded. The place of Bataan is not a healthy land. Dysentery and toxic malaria are prevalent. Also, we had to be bothered by malignant duodenal dropweeds. Needless to say, this caused these diseases to interfere with the actions of our units.

Food - in particular the shortage of vitamin sources, brought beriberi (without exception) in the US-Philippine troops. Military doctor of our troops reported in early April that all soldiers of Luzon troops, to some extent, suffered from beriberi. Even in such environments, only serious patients were admitted to the hospital. Patients of initial symptom and mild cases had to be left on the front line as they were. The blockade by the Japanese army was so effective that the US-Philippine troops was unable to get even medicines to cure dysentery, malaria and malignant duodenal dropweeds. It was impossible to supply the vitamin tablets that saved beriberi either. As a result, on April 8, more than 12,000 patients were overcrowding the two major central hospitals in the posterior position of southern Cabcaben.

Even if vacated the medical office of the division as quickly as possible, the number of patients increased drastically with a furious force. So, on April 8, the hospital had been filled with enormous number of patients and got into confusion that could hardly be controlled.


Awesome Bombing and Shelling

The total attack of the Japanese army was cut off from around April 1 by the awesome bombing and shelling. On April 3, they added more and more intenseness. On the 4th, the infantry charges began and the main force rushed to Mount Samatt, a key point of the US-Philippine troops. The front line of the US-Philippine troops was unable to prevent the powerful Japanese attacks at all. The position at the foot of Samatt was breached through and, on the following day of 5th, the steep mountaintop had been occupied to be filled with the cheering of the Japanese army.

Like the front line, our reserve unit also had an extremely poor sanitary condition. It was important to take prompt arrangement so that we could make a timely counterattack but it was not easy. Even if our counterattack was started, no sooner we encountered the resistance of the Japanese army than our soldiers were unable to concentrate on the attack because of their fatigue. This was not unusual.

The Japanese army quickly strengthened, deployed and structured the driven "wedge". Especially the maneuver to the east side was skillful. It would be sufficient to explain the battlefield that, until the evening of April 8, there were no controlled forces that could resist Japanese attacks in my hands.

In the early morning of April 9, I sent out a messenger for surrender to ask meeting with the Japanese commander. By noon the Luzon troops ceased to resist and surrendered.

This was the end of the Battle of Bataan.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 11, 2017)

Awesome!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2017)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 20, 2017)

Tank Mk.II Matilda II of the 2 / 9th Australian armored regiment with soldiers on armor is landed on the island of Labuan

Operation Oboe Six

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 21, 2017)

Interesting pic


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2017)

Cool...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 26, 2017)

Sorry for no English subtitles and a little bit longer but, as a historical record, please let me post this rare picture I recently found.
Full footage of the Greater East Asia Conference held on November 5, 1943 in Tokyo.
What to be remarked is - This conference is the origin of later ASEAN and what some delegates speak in English also interests me.
Thanks.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 28, 2017)

Concept of the Greater East Asia Co-Prosperity Sphere introduced to the Japanese kids during the war.
My generation was banned to talk about it at school.

















In Thailand





Data source:
大東亜戦争の世界史的意義 - タッチャンの散歩

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 29, 2017)

As you would see, Japanese were not necessarily aware of Canadians, and Russians, as enemy regardless they joined the war or not


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 29, 2017)

Masakatsu Hamamoto (1905-1996)

He was the first Asian graduate of Harvard University as a Japanese immigrant in the US.
Until the war broke out, he served as a manager for Ford Motor Co in Manchuria.
During the war, he was asked many important roles by the army like official interpreter for Prime Minister Hideki Tojo, special adviser for Philippine President Jose Laurel and chief of the POW camp for the allied officers in Manila.

Hamamoto (left) with Yamashita(center) in Manila, 1945





After the war was over, he was sued as war criminal but liberated soon because his senior officer General Tomoyuki Yamashita testified that Hamamoto was originally a civilian merchant though he had a rank of army major. General MacArthur was interested in him later but it was too late to find him again. He could be a man who knew a lot about Japanese leadership during the war but spent the rest of his life as an ordinary businessman for Osawa Co (camera dealer) and Seiko Co (watch maker).

Therefore, there are few official records left on him but can be found a few which wrote about him in the internet like this.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2017)

That's really interesting, thanks for posting that!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks David and guys.
A happy new year soon

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2017)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 3, 2018)

Agreed, always learning something new here

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 4, 2018)

The Harley-Davidson for IJA circa 1930.





Data source: 
History of the KUROGANE Military Vehicles of Japanese Army
http://dlisv03.media.osaka-cu.ac.jp/contents/osakacu/kiyo/111C0000001-82.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2018)

Awesome!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 4, 2018)

Copies. Can't win with copies.





















Source:
武紗ぶるい

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 4, 2018)

Caption says "Japanese Frances Ginga and Judy Suisei aircraft at Atsugi Airfield, Tokyo, Japan, post-war; note some propellers removed to prevent unauthorized flights"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2018)

Man, what I would give to own those!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 5, 2018)

Recycled duralumin products during 1945 - 1950.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 5, 2018)

Looking at the dates, it didn't take long to get off the war footing and back to consumer products

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2018)

That's pretty impressive.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 5, 2018)

No government, no restriction.
Golden days of the black market supported by Yakuza - gangster organization.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 5, 2018)

This may be fake or it may not be. The event did happen and I'm finding good points for both sides of the argument. Quite a bit on Google so decide for yourself. The photo was taken after a Kamikaze attack on the HMS Sussex by a Ki-51 "Sonia"....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 5, 2018)

A very interesting picture, Geo.

In the late morning of July 26 1945, 2 Ki-51s flown by Sgt Isao Tokunaga and Corporal Toshiro Ohmura of IJA Alor Setar airfield in Malaya attacked the British Eastern Fleet off-shore Phuket. Tokunaga gave up attack because his attacking angle was too low. Ohmura aimed at the escort carrier HMS Ameer but was shot down. This is Japanese side record.

According to British side description about HMS Sussex on 26 July 1945, 
"Her Task Force was attacked by 2 "Val" suicides (Mitsubishi type 99 dive-bombers): one was shot down by escort carrier Ameer and the second by Sussex. However, this latter one bounced on the surface of the sea and impacted the cruiser's hull above the waterline, causing a 2? metre dent. Later in the same day Sussex downed another aircraft."

The airframe imprint left on the hull would have been made by Corporal Ohmura as Sgt Tokunaga gave up attack to rejoin another attack in the same day.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 5, 2018)

Good stuff Shinpachi. 
​

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 6, 2018)

Mitsubishi F1M2

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2018)

Nice shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for a fantastic pic, Geo 

Kenji Takahashi as a sandwich man in Tokyo circa 1948.
He was a second son of former IJN General Sankichi Takahashi and sung in a song at the time.









His father Sankichi circa 1935








Data source: Wiki and 高橋健二さんという人 - 犬と歩けば　希望にあたる♪


Song "Sandwich Man of the Town"
Lyric : Tetsuo Miyagawa
Music: Tadashi Yoshida
Song: Koji Tsuruta

See my tailcoat and Lloyd's glasses
Swallow will laugh if I cry
Looking up the sky I feel tears
Sandwich Man Sandwich Man
I am a clown of the town
I walk with a smile today too

Everyone knows the lamentation
This world is filled with sorrow
It is a man who does not cry
Sandwich Man Sandwich Man
I am a clown of the town
I hold a placard today too

See my shadow on the side walk
I will shake my shoulders to laugh
If I lost my dream no more life
Sandwich Man Sandwich Man
I am a clown of the town
I walk with breeze in my chest

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 8, 2018)

Reading the words to the song, it sounds like that was a dishonourable job but a job is a job

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 8, 2018)

Agreed, Geo.

The song was to encourage him, and people, if they had another dream.
It says "*A loser should not be a loser forever.*"
Popular songs reflect the social conditions of the day.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 8, 2018)

They hated conditions like this.









Not in Okinawa but Tokyo





Source: ★★★ 「カメラがとらえた戦後の日本」写真の1945-1989 より ★★★ (丸亀・宇多津・多度津) - 旅行のクチコミサイト フォートラベル

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 8, 2018)

Homeless kids in Kobe city circa 1947.






Osaka station and black market on the left circa 1946.









Surveillance by the occupation troops.








Free meal service by the volunteers (Yakuza or communists).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 8, 2018)

... fantastic insight into the times, Shin. Must understand (and respect) the past to firmly grasp the present.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks MM.

After Sankichi Takahashi - former IJN admiral was released as class-A war criminal in the late 1940s, he asked his son Kenji "You could be an able worker for a leading company in Hokkaido. I know You have your own life but why did you want to become a sandwich man ?"

Kenji: "I had been deported my office as a son of war-criminal when the war was over. I was going to commit suicide within a week but, on the 6th day, I found hope to live as a sandwich man with my new friends there."

He disappeared in the 1950s and even his family did not hear from him again. Granddaughter of his friend has introduced these pictures on the internet.















Source:
高橋健二さんという人 - 犬と歩けば　希望にあたる♪

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 8, 2018)

Wow, awesome information!

I wonder what happened to him.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 9, 2018)

Ok, I need some answers on this one. Various captions say " FM-2/F4F Wildcat/F6F Hellcat crashes/crash-lands aboard an unknown escort carrier ca. 1943/1944. Note all the sparks" I don't know my FM-2 from my F4F but I'm going with FM-2 ca. 1944. As far as I know, U.S. carriers had wood decks so those are probably splinters. V30 is on the side of the aircraft so we should be able to find the carrier name

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 9, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> I wonder what happened to him.



No clues.
He would have been tired of being spotlighted so much.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 11, 2018)

An article introduced in the LIFE May 9, 1938 issue.


"... THIS IS BUBBLE GUM'S WAR IN CHINA

The course of the war in China may be very confusing to adult Americans but it is becoming very clear and familiar to myriad American youngsters who are bubble-gum chewers. The reason appear in the illustrations on these pages. These drawings, printed in vivid color, are given away by Gum, Inc. of Philadelphia with every slab of its "Blony" bubble gum. The buyer collects or swaps the cards. He blows the gum out of his mouth into huge balloon-like bubbles (see opposite).

Giving war-picture cards away is old candy-trade practice but cards have usually related old-hat history like the massacre of Custer's men. Gum, Inc. gets its wars hot off the battlefield, is satisfied with nothing older than a slaughter in Nanking. The cards are executed by Gum, Inc.'s advertising counsel, George Maull, a Sunday-school teacher, who lends a peaceful tone to the otherwise martial cards by printing on each the motto: "To know the HORRORS OF WAR is to want PEACE." It is no fault of Mr. Maull's that children now ask for the products as "War Gum."

On the back of each cards are detailed captions, quoted here, which are very specific about destruction and are anti-Japanese because Mr. Maull feels America is anti-Japanese. But some future historian may trace a cause for a U.S.-Japanese war to the fact that the generation which was pre-adolescent in America in 1938 had received severe anti-Japanese prejudices through its curious liking for blowing bubbles with Blony gum."

Facts in 1937 would have been like these pictures and captions, except Shanghai was mistakenly bombed by Chiang Kai-shek.











Source: LIFE

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2018)

Excellent series of Pics Shinpachi...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 17, 2018)

Cool


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 19, 2018)

I could find no info other than "Grey Nurse Squadron Spitfires awaiting disposal" Two sets of eyes............?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2018)

No. 457 Squadron RAAF - Wikipedia


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2018)

Lovely shots shinpachi!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks, Hugh.

Kazuo Sakamaki (1918-1999)

The 1st Japanese POW during the Pacific War who was captured in Hawaii as a midget sub captain in December 1941. A POW was regarded almost same as a deserter at the time when everyone was prepared to die for the country. Even after the war was over, his life was not easy with disrespect in the society. He worked hard as a business man silently and later became the president of Toyota Brazil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2018)

Good info. Seems pretty happy in his POW mug shot

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 21, 2018)

Dots on the face were burned by cigarettes....

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2018)

Yikes, couldn't see that in the original

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 22, 2018)

Being a captive meant a disgraceful death accompanied by the torture and dismemberment since the Sino-Japanese War in 1894. Therefore, the IJA/IJN military code finally summarized it as "disgrace" by January 1941.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 22, 2018)

Tough decision; useless if you die, shunned if you survive or surrender

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 23, 2018)

Japanese battleship Yamato during sea trials, 1941...




​....and at the Battle of the Sibuyan Sea, 24 October 1944. This hit did not cause serious damage...




​....near her end, April 7th, 1945




​"The _Yamato_’s skipper, Ariga, rather than permit hallowed portraits of the Emperor and Empress to suffer the indignities of capture, arranged for an officer to secure himself in a room with the artwork. Ariga then ordered a seaman to bind him to a binnacle on the bridge. There he chewed biscuits, awaiting his inevitable fate.
In the bowels of the battleship, fire cooked off ammunition magazines, inducing shattering convulsions of the infrastructure. The subterranean blasts erupted through the steel decks into a 6,000-foot tongue of fire stretching into the sky. A four-mile pillar of smoke trailed the _Yamato_. At 2:23 in the afternoon, the great ship rolled over and sank, dragging down with it some 2,500 sailors. Only 269 survived."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2018)

Nice shots here.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2018)

A sad end to mighty warship.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks for sharing fantastic pics and story, Geo.
Yamato is a legend for Japanese.

In 1992, a civilian scientific group organized by Yamato lovers attempted building a new Yamato based on the electromagnetic force. Experimental model worked but its speed was too slow to be expected practical use. As they gave up, this has been a legend of Yamato too. I still miss it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2018)

Very interesting.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 24, 2018)

Ms Yoshiko Matsuda (1917-1956)

Wife of Yakuza Boss Giichi Matsuda(1911-1946).
After Giichi was killed by his man in 1946, she controlled the black market in Tokyo as new Boss.
Died of drug addiction in 1956.

Yoshiko and Giichi





Yoshiko and her followers





Source:
『《 新橋事件 》女親分 松田芳子』

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 24, 2018)

Powerful woman

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 24, 2018)

Interesting stuff Shinpachi. I often wondered about overlaps between the Yakuza and Imperial Japanese forces. I haven't seen any real studies so perhaps there wasn't any such overlap...although I'd be surprised if organized crime didn't leverage the expansion into China and other regions to expand influence and grow business.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 24, 2018)

Saw this recently in a SOE manual of 1945. Japanese/native foot overlays.
I'm sure an experienced tracker would notice the ridges in the sand as indicated...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 24, 2018)

Cool


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 25, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> Interesting stuff Shinpachi. I often wondered about overlaps between the Yakuza and Imperial Japanese forces. I haven't seen any real studies so perhaps there wasn't any such overlap...although I'd be surprised if organized crime didn't leverage the expansion into China and other regions to expand influence and grow business.



Tying up with the Japanese authority, Yakuza like Hajime Satomi and Yoshio Kodama built a huge fortune in Manchuria and China through the opium trade. In the postwar, they supported Japanese nationalists like Nobusuke Kishi to restore the Japanese regime with the fund.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 25, 2018)

Hajime Satomi 里見甫 (1896-1965)
He was called "Drug Lord".







Hajime Satomi as class-A war criminal at the International Military Tribunal for the Far East in September 1946. 
Found not guilty.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 25, 2018)

Total amount of the opium trade by Yakuza in Manchuria/China is estimated 3K billion dollars in today's value. Satomi also had strong connection with the ROC leader Chiang Kai-shek. This is thought why he was found not guilty.

Satomi (in the white Chinese costume on the left) with Chiang (2nd from the right) circa 1928.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 26, 2018)

A very good connection

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 26, 2018)

A Chinese boss of an opium den told a Japanese official who disguised as a journalist to research the Chinese society in Manchuria "Japanese may be good merchants but they have no mercy. We don't mind whoever our ruler may be but can't follow the Japanese."

Source:
国立国会図書館デジタルコレクション - 大観園の解剖

Satomi was a very expert of China and Chinese. He could have known the above well.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 27, 2018)

Rebuilding the battleship Musashi into 3D model from Paul Allen's 10 million shots. An attempt by NHK.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2018)

"the uploader has made these links unavailable in your geographic region"

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 27, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> "the uploader has made these links unavailable in your geographic region"



Direct link to NHK page is embedded in the first image.
This is it - 海底に眠る戦艦武蔵 VFXでよみがえる！ NHKスペシャル

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2018)

still "not permitted" .... no worry

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 27, 2018)

No military secret but probably copyright.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2018)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 28, 2018)

The Attu Island in April-May 1943.
These pictures happened to be brought back to Japan prior to the U.S. invasion on May 12.































Source:
【写真特集】：写真特集：特集：読売新聞

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 31, 2018)

Nice. A rarely mentioned part of the Asian conflict

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2018)

Nice shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 1, 2018)

This is what I have been feeling strange as a Japanese for a couple of years.

The flag on the left in the picture is a symbol of historical disgrace for the Japanese people since 1853 like a member of the Japanese delegation on the day pointed it out as "looked bad joke for us." After 72 years, I hear the same flag replica is displayed in a waiting room of the U.S. Embassy in Tokyo and, if true, I am obliged to wonder how long the two peoples' minds should go parallel not understanding each other better. If Japanese government should advise nothing about it, that would only be convenient for the nationalists to remind the people of disgraceful past forever. Besides, the U.S. troops emblems in Japan also look strange because such symbols like Mt Fuji, swords, trii-gate and rising-sun are sacred ones for the people. They are ones which should not be shared with the heathens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2018)

The Type 2 Ka-Mi was a Japanese amphibious tank used during World War II and could fight on both land and sea. One hundred and eighty-four were built.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2018)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 4, 2018)

Eizo Hori (1913-1995)

He served as an intelligence officer of Imperial GHQ.
Known as the author of "How to fight American troops" - a manual for the garrison of isolated islands like Peleliu, Iwo-jima and Okinawa.
He failed to hand it to the garrison in Saipan.
Joined JSDF in the postwar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 4, 2018)

I wonder how long it would have prolonged the battle had he handed it over

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 7, 2018)

Sorry if this is off-topic but let me introduce a scene from Korean TV news today.
They are not necessarily aware of the border between the north and the south as one people.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2018)

Nice shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 12, 2018)

Richard Motomune Sakakida (November 1920 – January 1996)

He was a terrible guy for the Japanese during the war.
As an able Japanese-American interpreter born in Hawaii, he was treated with respects in the Japanese headquarters in Manila but suddenly disappeared in the end of 1944 prior to the U.S. invasion in the early next year. According to Eizo Hori's testimony as a former Japanese intelligence officer, Hori tried to speak inaccurate information like the scheduled date '3' as '5' when there was Sakakida as he knew Japanese were hated by the local Philipinos and sympathizers. Sakakida is still regarded as a traitor by Japanese even after 73 years as he did not allow his pictures without sunglasses and that talked everything.

On the contrary, Sakakida seems to be regarded as a hero in the U.S.
Looks very interesting historical irony to me.






A book titled "A Spy in Their Midst: The World War II Struggle of a Japanese-American Hero" introduces him like this.

"During World War II, while thousands of Japanese-Americans were being sent to U.S. detainment camps, a Japanese-American from Hawaii working as a U.S. Army spy in the Philippines was captured by the enemy. Richard Sakakida was the only Japanese-American prisoner of the Japanese forces, and he faced death as a "traitor" because of his Japanese face.
Despite unspeakable torture, Sakakida stubbornly refused to confess that he was an American spy; ironically, his Japanese cultural heritage is what enabled him to survive the beatings inflicted on him by his Japanese captors. Sakakida narrowly escaped a death sentence and was assigned to the office of a Japanese official, where he gained valuable military information for MacArthur and engineered a daring prison break that freed a Filipino guerrilla leader and hundreds of his followers. Fifty years later, Sakakida finally tells his tale of survival and perseverance against incredible odds"






A Spy in Their Midst

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2018)

That sounds like an interesting story...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 14, 2018)

Agreed


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 20, 2018)

Although the movie, based on the Pierre Boule book- "The Bridge On The River Kwai" was a Hollywood produced version of the actual events in the Burma jungle area 1943-- The fact that Japan was NOT a signatory to the Geneva Convention was well depicted when Col. Saito yells at Lt. Col Nickerson: "Code, what Code? A coward's code clearly shows the Japanese Officer Corps feeling about surrender, or being taken a POW-"Better to die a soldier, than live like a coolie"__

There was a great deal of prejudice in America against the Japanese, even before Dec 7th 1941-- and during the War years, both in the PTO and on the home front. Internment camps in the West Coast areas- to the best of my knowledge, the only German and Italians interred in the USA were POW's, not German-American or Italian-American citizens of America.

All wars allow examples of man's inhumanity to his fellow man to develop within otherwise decent human beings.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 22, 2018)

Anglo-Japanese Alliance (1902-1923)
Japanese respected Britons until the alliance was over.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 24, 2018)

Tripartite Pact (1940-1943 Japan with Italy & Germany. 1940-1945 Japan with Germany)












Movie location reproduces the atmosphere.







Source:
人生で一番麦茶を作った日　明治村最終日

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 24, 2018)

I will stick to posting one pic per day now as that seems to be the most agreeable idea. And i must admit the PTO is not my strong point. Many of us tend to forget just how important it was and there are a lot of military aircraft often overlooked. But enough of me waffling on. Here's my first Pacific based pic. Kawanishi N1K1 kyofu ( allied code : rex )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 25, 2018)

P-61A-1-NO Black Widow s/n 42-5524 of the 6th Night Fighter Squadron. Being readied for a mission, East Field, Saipan, Mariana Islands, September 1944. The SCR-720 radar's parabolic dish antenna can be clearly seen through the partially transparent radome.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 25, 2018)

Japan's aviation industry circa 1942.
"One who controls the air wins the war."
Direction was correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 26, 2018)

Radio Tokyo by NHK circa 1943.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 26, 2018)

Great info Shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2018)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 27, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> Radio Tokyo by NHK circa 1943.
> 
> View attachment 483880


Is the Japanese women in the photo "Tokyo Rose""??


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 27, 2018)

Hansie Bloeckmann said:


> Is the Japanese women in the photo "Tokyo Rose""??



Yes, one of them.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 27, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> Yes, one of them.


Thank you-from your informative reply, do I infer that there were several Japanese women who portrayed that role in WW11??

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 27, 2018)

The Tokyo Rose was a nickname for the female announcer of the radio program "Zero Hour".
Female announcers of Radio Tokyo took charge in rotation.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 28, 2018)

Japan's military industry circa 1942.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 1, 2018)

Good info Shinpachi. I was unaware there was more than one Tokyo Rose

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 1, 2018)

Oh, there was a whole bouquet of them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 1, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Good info Shinpachi. I was unaware there was more than one Tokyo Rose


"A rose, is a rose, is a rose"-- author unknown!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 1, 2018)

Jim.....you can borrow this...


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 1, 2018)

Japanese actresses in the 1950s.
From left to right: Tomoko Matsushima(1945-), Mariko Miyagi(1927-) and Hitomi Nozoe(1937-1995).
I miss them all now.





Source: https://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/201503/13/26/a0285326_12112899.jpg

Hitomi Nozoe in a kamikaze movie in 1960.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 2, 2018)

Television broadcasting test by NHK in April 1940.

A significant phenomenon in the postwar Japan was that scientists were banned their study for the military use.
TV technology was also involved till 1946.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 2, 2018)

March 1 is a memorial day for Koreans.

On this day in 1919, a million Korean citizens stood up to request independence from Japan.
This is known as "3.1 Movement" or "Mansei(Banzai in JP) Movement".
Japanese government did not admit it but began to listen to them to dissolve their frustration.
Here is a historical lesson too.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2018)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 12, 2018)

At an optical shop in Nagoya circa 1950.















Source: 愛知の眼鏡今昔物語展｜なるほど！明治・大正・昭和・平成の眼鏡

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 12, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> I will stick to posting one pic per day now as that seems to be the most agreeable idea. And i must admit the PTO is not my strong point. Many of us tend to forget just how important it was and there are a lot of military aircraft often overlooked. But enough of me waffling on. Here's my first Pacific based pic. Kawanishi N1K1 kyofu ( allied code : rex )
> View attachment 483657


Not much of a roll rating, with those pontoons- how was it armed, I wonder??


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 12, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> At an optical shop in Nagoya circa 1950.
> 
> View attachment 485712
> View attachment 485715
> ...


Makes me appreciate my 20/10 vision- no color problems, perfect depth perception as well. No glaucoma, no cataracts- a gift indeed. I always wear safety glasses when shooting or hunting, running power tools, doing yard work, etc.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 13, 2018)

My parents' days.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 13, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> My parents' days.
> 
> View attachment 485804
> View attachment 485805
> ...


the 1950's foto- police women -shooting revolvers- Not WW11 Nambu pistols? Are they, by off chance, copies of our Colt revolvers?? Firing in the single action mode, as evidenced by the position of the hammer(s), and no "Weaver Stance", single handed, off side hand in trouser side pocket. OK on the range with paper targets, not quite right for a combat scenario.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 13, 2018)

Hansie Bloeckmann said:


> the 1950's foto- police women -shooting revolvers- Not WW11 Nambu pistols? Are they, by off chance, copies of our Colt revolvers??



They were genuine Colt's, Hansie as old Nambu's had been abandoned by the Allied forces.
It was a little too early for Japanese to newly produce their own handguns in the 1950s.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 13, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> They were genuine Colt's, Hansie as old Nambu's had been abandoned by the Allied forces.
> It was a little too early for Japanese to newly produce their own handguns in the 1950s.


Thanks- they sure looked like Colt .38 special revolvers- with a lanyard clip on the bottom of the grip. I have a friend who collects WW11 handguns, he has a few of the Nambu series, but tells me ammo for their 8mm chambering is very hard to find. Someday I may get a chance to shoot one on his range-

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 13, 2018)

Based on the S&W revolvers, Japanese began to manufacture handguns from 1960 (to 1990).
They named them "New Nambu" and not a few are still in service.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 14, 2018)

Good shots

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 14, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> Based on the S&W revolvers, Japanese began to manufacture handguns from 1960 (to 1990).
> They named them "New Nambu" and not a few are still in service.
> 
> View attachment 485808
> View attachment 485809


Modified Weaver Stance, albeit with the lanyard- and double action mode.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 14, 2018)

Debt consolidation project in the postwar Japan was so quick that people were unable to recognize what was going on well.
It started with new Yen-currency bills on February 16, 1946. People were asked to exchange old bills with new ones by March 2. Besides, block of bank accounts followed on the next day. New property tax was imposed on March 3. 
By this policy like a sudden attack, almost prewar debts of Japanese government had been cleared up by 1950.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2018)

A very interesting image.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 14, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> Debt consolidation project in the postwar Japan was so quick that people were unable to recognize what was going on well.
> It started with new Yen-currency bills on February 16, 1946. People were asked to exchange old bills with new ones by March 2. Besides, block of bank accounts followed on the next day. New property tax was imposed on March 3.
> By this policy like a sudden attack, almost prewar debts of Japanese government had been cleared up by 1950.
> 
> View attachment 485878


All female employees, one at the right side rear of the table is wearing a face mask--hummm-- "dirty money?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 14, 2018)

Hansie Bloeckmann said:


> All female employees, one at the right side rear of the table is wearing a face mask--hummm-- "dirty money?"



It's thorough nowadays.

Bank staff at a client house of shrine.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 15, 2018)

Hiroshima on August 6, 1946.
This couple would have told their kids later - "We had a strong hold on life like weeds."
I heard such "like weeds" many times when I was a kid.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2018)

A great series of historical images Shinpachi, thanks for these.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2018)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2018)

I agree..

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 17, 2018)

American inventor Claude H. Freese introduces his future passenger plane with 500 seats.
(Sankei Shinbun on April 19, 1929). Seems an advanced airship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 17, 2018)

Cool, certainly looks doable

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 17, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> It's thorough nowadays.
> 
> Bank staff at a client house of shrine.
> View attachment 485913


Jackpot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 17, 2018)

at6 said:


> Jackpot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Certainly.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 18, 2018)

Happy kids at an orphanage in Nakano, Tokyo on December 27, 1946. They were presented candies for Christmas by Americans.
This generation taught my elder brother English proudly "When you find Americans, say - I am hungry. Please give me something to eat."

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 18, 2018)

Happy there, but would later sadly realize that their families were no more.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 18, 2018)

at6 said:


> Happy there, but would later sadly realize that their families were no more.



Agreed.
They led the anti-war/anti-alliance movement in the 1960s.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 18, 2018)

Anti-war/anti-alliance movement in the 1960s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 18, 2018)

That is one heck of a large club

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 19, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> That is one heck of a large club[/QUO


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 19, 2018)

Some of them are still fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 20, 2018)

The type C56 steam locomotive was one of the most popular SLs as simple and sturdy in the prewar Japan.
160 were produced for the Ministry of Railways during 1935/1939 and 90 of them (numbered 1 to 90) were sent to Thai and Burma during the war.


C5615 in 1936





C5617 in 1936





C5617(Thai 715) in 2003





Two sets were returned to Japan in 1979.

C5631 at Yasukuni Shrine in 2016





C5644 of Ohigawa Railway in Thai color in 2008





C5644 in original color of black





There are still more in Thai and Burma.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 20, 2018)

The first engine, C5615, wood burning instead of coal?


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 20, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> The first engine, C5615, wood burning instead of coal?



That could be coal in 1936 basically but I might be wrong.
According to wiki, the furnace opening of the 90 sets for Thai/Burma was enlarged for wood.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 22, 2018)

46 recruits of IJA 5th Railway Regiment for Indochina at Osaka Port on March 25, 1941.
They were to be engaged in construction of Thai-Burma Railway together with 9th Railway Regiment later.






Test or opening run on the Sittaung Bridge in Burma circa October, 1943.
Locomotive type unknown.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 22, 2018)

Poor resolution scan from Aeroplane Monthly (January). You might be able to help Shinpachi?


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 22, 2018)

Graeme said:


> Poor resolution scan from Aeroplane Monthly (January). You might be able to help Shinpachi?
> View attachment 486939



Yes, it's a plate from a Chinese machine gun.
Can be read like this -

卍　(Marking of 21st arsenal of Republic of China)
七九馬克沁重機關槍 Cal 7.9 (Chinese Type 24) Maxim machine gun = German MG08
８４５３
軍政部兵工署第二十一工廠造 (21st arsenal of military government's factory division)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 23, 2018)

Nice job!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi Shinpachi.

I e-mailed your answer to them. You're gonna be famous!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 24, 2018)

Graeme said:


> Hi Shinpachi.
> 
> I e-mailed your answer to them. You're gonna be famous!



It seems that I have been honoured.
Thank you very much, Graeme.

For references, this is just my instant CGI attempting to reproduce the plate's original condition.





This might be better.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi Shinpachi

This is the response I got from Barry Wheeler. I did mention the info came from you but he seems to direct the questions at me so I was wondering if I should reply simply directing him to you and this thread on ww2.aircraft.net? Or you can make contact with him yourself (e-mail address below). We seem to get these magazines in Australia three months after they're published in the UK - but it looks like no one has previously replied to the question and it's nearly April.

_*Hi Graeme,*_

_*Thank you for your response to the question in Aeroplane regarding the ‘Japanese plate’. I thought there might be someone down-under who could provide an answer to this query.*_

_*Presumably, the machine-gun originates from the ground army rather than the Japanese air force. Do you feel that is more likely than a weapon carried in a Japanese aircraft? If the former, then the story has probably changed over the last 70 years. I shall put your response in an up-coming edition, but maybe leave it to the readers to surmise where and by whom the gun was used.*_

_*Thanks again.*_

_*Regards,*_
_*Barry*_


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 27, 2018)

Graeme said:


> Hi Shinpachi
> 
> This is the response I got from Barry Wheeler. I did mention the info came from you but he seems to direct the questions at me so I was wondering if I should reply simply directing him to you and this thread on ww2.aircraft.net? Or you can make contact with him yourself (e-mail address below). We seem to get these magazines in Australia three months after they're published in the UK - but it looks like no one has previously replied to the question and it's nearly April.
> 
> ...



I think Graeme that you have obtained a great chance to be regarded as an expert of the Pacific War history in the UK now.
However, I don't think that there would be many to discuss details about the plate.

The Chinese type 24 machine gun (7.92mm) was warter-cooled and so heavy that it was used as a turret gun.
Japanese aviation machine guns (7.7mm/12.7mm) were air-cooled and the weight was almost half and less than the type 24.
If the plate in question was found in New Guinea, it would be natural to think that the relevant machine gun was brought in there by Japanese ground army from China. 

Chinese soldiers with Type 24 machine guns.








Captured MG-08 machine guns by Soviet Troops.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 29, 2018)

Very nice work Shinpachi

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 30, 2018)

Japanese soldiers with a captured ZB26 machine gun in 1939.
As they seized the factory itself in China, the ZB26 was adopted as a sub official gun by IJA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2018)

Great stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 1, 2018)

That's some thick stuff......

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2018)

Excellent pics, Shinpachi is a CGI master....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 13, 2018)

Recent Chinese boys seem to be able to enjoy old Japanese military costume.
They are called "精日(Spiritually Japanese)" with  in China but they claim "We are the sophisticated Chinese who understand foreign culture as it is." The times have changed.






Source: 「民度の高い中国人と呼ぶ方がふさわしい」精神日本人の本音 - ライブドアニュース

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2018)

Interesting! Good stuff shinpachi.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 29, 2018)

Found this while looking for something else. Google Translate is no help, it leads me to a Japanese book store website, 日本の古本屋...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 29, 2018)

It's a popular magazine "Hinode (日の出 = sunrise)" Feb 1944 issue.
Nice find, Geo

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 29, 2018)

Thank you Shinpachi


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 29, 2018)

My pleasure, Geo.
The Hinode had nothing to do with nationalism until the war broke out.
Pages from August 1935 issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 29, 2018)

Something like Time magazine in the U.S. during the same time frame I would imagine

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2018)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2018)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2018)

Not WWII ,but....I'm surprised that these were used in Korea!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Shinpachi (May 13, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (May 13, 2018)

Caption says ".....captured American aircraft at Tachikawa..." but what of the aircraft at the end of the line. Looks like a J2M Raiden or N1K1 Shiden




​EDIT: I guess it could also be the F2A Buffalo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 14, 2018)

Oh that's a buffalo my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 14, 2018)

Nice find, Geo


----------



## Shinpachi (May 15, 2018)

From Koku Asahi (航空朝日 = aviation Asahi) March 1945 issue.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 15, 2018)

From Tsunesuke Tomizawa's Album.
Crashed at Aziki, Narita City on April 13, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 15, 2018)

From Hideo Hayashi's album.
This photo was taken at Itabashi Village, Ibaragi Prefecture on March 10, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (May 15, 2018)

Great photos Shinpachi. Since you posted them I've been looking for numbers of B-29 shot down over Japan. Nothing definite yet but not as many as I thought


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 15, 2018)

Excellent thread!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 15, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Great photos Shinpachi. Since you posted them I've been looking for numbers of B-29 shot down over Japan. Nothing definite yet but not as many as I thought



The number seems to be estimated around 500 ( B-29 Losses ).
That would be the best for the Japanese at the time against the Super Fortress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 18, 2018)

ROC fighters intercept Japanese bombers.
They make good movies.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 18, 2018)

Kao Chi-Hang (高志航 1907-1937)
Ace fighter of ROC Air Force.
He shot down 5 Japanese bombers and fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 19, 2018)

Yue Yi-Chin (乐以琴 1914-1937)
Also, ace fighter pilot of ROC Air Force.
Shot down 6 Japanese bombers and fighters.

Ironically, both Kao Chi-Hang and Yue Yi-Chin were killed soon after they changed planes to the I-16 as the engine did not work well.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2018)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 20, 2018)

Shin, that is a _brilliant_ piece of propaganda film production. Just re-read "Shanghai 1937: Stalingrad on the Yangtze" a grim account of that pivotal battle. At that point the Chinese were flying Curtis Hawk bi planes and Boeing Peashooters and not using them at all effectively. After the treaty with Stalin in 1938 Soviet aid and volunteer pilots started flowing in ... and the film you posted would be from that period. Getting the planes and crew to China was very problematic ... as tough as the Alaska air route to Russia post 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 20, 2018)

Very informative, MM.
Thanks for sharing and the term "propaganda film production" gets to the point well.

Families of Kao Chi-Hang and Yue Yi-Chin were abused terribly by Chinese communists when they took power in 1949.
In spite of it, they are now proud of these heroes as if their own. Taiwan poster says "This is exaggerated. Just for references."
The name Yue Yi-Chin is writen as 樂以琴, not 乐以琴, in Taiwan ROC.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 20, 2018)

Flying Tiger Girls from China ?
No ROC flags.





Source: 2016美洲华姐美丽日志四  - 寻找飞虎队的记忆_小思看华姐-美洲赛区_新浪博客

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 21, 2018)

Another ROC topic.

Lin Zhi-Hui (林智惠 1926- )

She served in the Imperial Japanese Army as a nurse from Taiwan during the ww2.
A Taiwanese TV drama "智子之心" which introduced her life with friendly Japanese in last week has become controversial between the continent and the island.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2018)

Nice shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 23, 2018)

Recent Chinese words which interest me are -

媚日(mei ri) Chinese who flatter Japanese
精日(jing ri) Spritually Japanese





天然独(tian ran du) Young Taiwanese who think Taiwan is already independent from China





This is also a curious phenomenon.




Source: 从台灣學子扮演納粹谈媚日也是對歷史無知
http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_6a592afb0102x43n.html

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2018)

...history and historical events are _steeping_ into the fabric of Japanese society, perhaps. These phenomenon are most interesting.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 23, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> ...history and historical events are _steeping_ into the fabric of Japanese society, perhaps. These phenomenon are most interesting.



I agree with you, MM.
More than a hundred years ago, Chinese revolutionists like Sun Yat-sen and Chiang Kai-shek tied up with Japan to overthrow the Qing dynasty. Japanese thought Chiang was a friend but later turned out that he was a mere 媚日(mei ri). 
This was a bitter experience for the Japanese.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2018)

Great information my friend.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 23, 2018)

Agreed

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 25, 2018)

A Chinese bomber crew reads a Japanese fighter's designation.
A rare footage since the ww2.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 25, 2018)

Little time to miss the old days lately...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 25, 2018)

Nice!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 25, 2018)

Agreed

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 26, 2018)

Nationalist Party supporters in Taiwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2018)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 26, 2018)

Happy Birthday to China with the ROC flag.
Situation seems not so simple as I imagined.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 28, 2018)

The Taiwan Civil Government.
They claim that Taiwan's historical status should be regarded same as Okinawa in the post war Japan.
History goes on.






In the Yasukuni Shrine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 30, 2018)

A deleted history in Taiwan R.O.C.

Air raid on Taipei (May 31, 1945).
About 3,000 Taiwanese were killed and more were injured as Japanese.
As the government does not teach this at school, there are no monuments to commemorate.








This is Takao (高雄 = Kaohsiung) on the other day.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 30, 2018)

Great shots in the last set

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 30, 2018)

Commemorating the May 31 in Taiwanese style.
Japanese may have left their dear old brothers and sisters there.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 30, 2018)

Do you know the Raid on Taipei ?

Yes: 2
No: 38

Which country bombed ?

USA: 8
Japan: 13
North Korea: 4
Communist China: 14
N/A: 1

Reality of the day in Taipei

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 31, 2018)

Okinawa under occupation in 1945.
I think I have understood why Taiwanese love Okinawans above all.
They share the same feeling and sadness as minorities.







Camp

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2018)

You have some of the most fascinating threads, thanks for sharing Spinpachi!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 31, 2018)

Agreed

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2018)

Joining all.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2018)

Lovely shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 4, 2018)

Japan's turning points to surrender.

Asahi Shinbun dated August 10, 1945.
1.
ソ聯對日宣戰を布告 Soviet Union declares war against Japan
2.
東西から國境を侵犯 Invades border from east and west
滿洲國内へ攻撃開始 Begins attack into Manchukuo
北滿北鮮へ分散空襲 Air raids on North Manchukuo and North Korea separately
3.
調停の基礎を失ひ Lost basis for arbitration (as Japan rejected Potsdam Declaration),
米英蒋の提案受諾 (Soviet Union) accepts suggestion by US, UK and ROC (to join the war)
ソ聯、宣戰理由を通達 Soviet Union notifys declaration reason





Asahi Shinbun dated August 8, 1945
廣島へ敵新型爆彈　Enemy new type bomb dropped on Hiroshima
B29少數機で來襲攻撃　A few B29s carry out attack
相當の被害、詳細は目下調査中　Considerable damage, details under investigation






Nishi-nippon (= West Japan) Shinbun dated August 10, 1945
長崎市に新型爆彈　New type bomb on Nagasaki City
被害は僅少の見込み　Damage estimated small

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 4, 2018)

Nishi-nippon Shinbun follows on the page -

僞騙行動で不意打 Sudden attack by false action
新型爆彈に嚴戒を要す Need high alert against new type bomb


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 4, 2018)

".....damage estimate small....". End game

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 4, 2018)

They did not think it was end of game...


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 4, 2018)

This is true


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 4, 2018)

It was called new type bomb.

The New Type Bomb Control Committee was launched by the Japanese government on August 9, 1945.
At the same time, the government summarized basic guidance how to cope with the new type bomb on the day. It was announced through the national papers on the next day. As far as I read several papers, general guidance was like this -

1. Evacuate into the shelter.
(Tunnel type is more effective than pit type)

2. Wear white clothes before evacuating to the shelter.
If not available, wear any clothes to hide your skin.
(Make sure to wear gloves, socks and hood too)

3. Don't expose your skin to the air during evacuation.
(Hide behind a building if no shelter nearby)

4. Pay attention to the government's future guidance as it will be revised situation by situation.


"Tunnel type is effective. Be careful about burn. etc."







"Don't expose skin. No need to change conventional air defense system. Make your shelter more sturdy.






"Wear white clothes and evacuate to the shelter. If you find a parachute bomb, that's it."






Docs for approval of the committee dated August 9, 1945




Source: ミュージアム巡り　昭和二十年　新型爆弾対策委員会 - 塩哲の色不異空

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 5, 2018)

A trivia relating to the new type bomb -

Mikhail Ivanov (1912-2014) for the Ivanov's cup in Russia.

On August 16 and 17 1945, Ivanov stepped in the soil of Hiroshia and Nagasaki to research the scale of explosion together with his colleague German Sergeev as GRU intelligence staff of the Soviet Union Embassy in Tokyo. On the way from Tokyo in the train, he drank up a bottle of whiskey while Sergeev didn't.

In Hiroshima, they sniffed around the melted stones which produced weird odor to make them feel sick.
Sergeev died of leukemia later but Ivanov didn't. Soviet authorities wondered what caused such difference. Final answer was the whiskey.
So, a cup of whiskey for a nuclear submariner in Russia is called Ivanov's cup.


Mikhail Ivanov (right) with historian Aleksei Kiritchenko(left) in November 2007




Source: 朝日新聞の紙面から - 広島・長崎の記憶〜被爆者からのメッセージ - 朝日新聞社

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 5, 2018)

Interesting story

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 5, 2018)

That really is

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 6, 2018)

Soviet wins.




















Puyi.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 6, 2018)

Where was the 4th picture down taken Shinpachi?


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 6, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Where was the 4th picture down taken Shinpachi?



Looks like Manchukuo's palace.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 6, 2018)

Soviet troops takes back South Sakhalin since the Russo-Japanese War.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 6, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 7, 2018)

A historical reenactment in Sakhalin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2018)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 7, 2018)

I think maybe historical should be in quotes. Just sayin'.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 7, 2018)

D'you think they make their own voice-generated sound effects?

Perhaps they get into arguments about who shot who? "You're dead! I shot you!!" "No you didn't. Missed me by a mile." Etc, etc...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 8, 2018)

Soviet troops occupies the Kuril Islands.
This operation began on August 18, 1945 - 3 days after the Japan's cease fire with the Allies.
Still controversial between the two countries.

Pose for camera on the Shumshu Island





Destroyed Soviet DS-5 (USS LCI-525) offshore Shumshu





Captured Japanese type 96 150mm gun





Captured Japanese Type 2 Ka-Mi amphibious tank





Ceremony on the Matua Island

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:

2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 8, 2018)

Good stuff Shinpachi. A neglected part of WW2

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 9, 2018)

One thing I can say is that Stalin needed not only territorial expansion but as many as 600,000 Japanese soldiers as free laborers in Siberia to reconstruct Soviet's economy. A Japanese civilian who used to work in the logistics of Kwantung Army testifies "We did not understand that there were few foods in Siberia until Russians urged us to send food for our soldiers immediately after they had abducted them away. Stalin was in a hurry."

As a sequel to this event, Russian President Boris Yeltsin formerly apologized in 1993 when he visited Japan.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2018)

Nice shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 9, 2018)

Japanese POW in Siberia.
Labor and education. Little time for sorrow.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 9, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 9, 2018)

... and let's not forget the Japanese slaves enlisted as POWs after Nomonham, 1939 .... they were already broken in harness when the 1945 cohort arrived


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 9, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... and let's not forget the Japanese slaves enlisted as POWs after Nomonham, 1939 .... they were already broken in harness when the 1945 cohort arrived



I remember that a Nomonhan POW was my first common topic with you, MM.
Thanks.

I am reading a book which collected Japanese testimonies as POWs in the Battle of Guadalcanal.
What interests me is that they came home after the war was over but was obliged to give up joining the reunion of their old regiment because it was a reunion for the "honorable" POWs who fought the war to the end.

I cannot help thinking about our own unique mentality for the honor and the dishonor.
Conclusively, the "dishonorable" POWs were to organize their own reunion on the other day.
So might it have been in Siberia.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 10, 2018)

"Лагерь (Lager = camp)", "домой (domoy = home)"
These two Russian words were famous when I was a kid.

Survivors said "Russian guards used this 'domoy' often to encourage us when we were tired. The harder you work, the sooner you can come home !"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 10, 2018)

I wonder if any of them came back to Japan as committed communists.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 10, 2018)

I wonder if the Russians knew about the Auschwitz sign ""Arbeit Macht Frei""Work Sets You Free" sign at this time


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> I wonder if the Russians knew about the Auschwitz sign ""Arbeit Macht Frei""Work Sets You Free" sign at this time



Of course they know. Stalin and his gang had to translate that from Russian to German language becase Adolf couldn't speak Russian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jun 10, 2018)

Last photo in Post #1308

Strange looking uniform coat on person on the left.

Is it military?


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 10, 2018)

Looks like insignia of a Japanese navy lieutenant on the sleeve


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 10, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> I wonder if any of them came back to Japan as committed communists.



Stalin sent back 500,000 re-educated Japanese by 1952.
10% and more participated in the Japanese Communist Party immediately and the equivalent did in the Social Democratic Party of Japan.
Less than 80% stayed nonpolitical or were originally the nationalists.

The Japanese Communist Party is now a great asset and insurance for the Japanese future as it can cope with not only Russia but China and NK anytime as comrades.

Gift of Stalin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 10, 2018)

Milosh said:


> Last photo in Post #1308
> 
> Strange looking uniform coat on person on the left.
> 
> Is it military?





fubar57 said:


> Looks like insignia of a Japanese navy lieutenant on the sleeve



The fashion of these people does not look decent.
They look as if "Yakuza (gangster)" soldiers.
The uniform would be a gift by a Russian guard.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks Shin. It does look gaudy.

Why you say Yakuza?


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 11, 2018)

Milosh said:


> Thanks Shin. It does look gaudy.
> 
> Why you say Yakuza?



Their fashion and eyes.

Yakuza Soldiers - a legend in the army.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 12, 2018)

Stalin failed to establish the People's Republic of Japan when Hirohito was survived.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 12, 2018)

Good ones Shinpachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 12, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Good ones Shinpachi


Thanks mucka

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 12, 2018)

Disband of IJA and IJN on December 1, 1945.

IJA(as Ministry of Army) was reorganized to the Ministry of Demobilization No.1.
IJN(as Ministry of Navy) was to the No.2.

A study team for the future rearmament was placed in the No.2.
This was to contribute to the establishment of JMSDF and Japan Coast Guard later.

JGSDF and JASDF were to be given full influence of the U.S. style.
JASDF looks like an American organization to me as they want to speak English anytime and anywhere.
I once said "Please speak Japanese when you speak to Japanese."


To No.1 and No.2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 13, 2018)

'What's on the Hit Parade?' Rare letters show Japanese-Canadian internment through teens' eyes | CBC Radio





​

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks for sharing an interesting site, Geo.
Yes, prejudice comes from ignorance.

Beside politics, I think Mr Trump is learning new reality and getting wiser day by day through his own experiences here in Asia.
An awesome old man.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 13, 2018)

Oh he did soooooo good, signing the same agreements made in the 60's........!
It could turn in to the Mouse That Roared!!!!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 13, 2018)

IIRC, General MacArthur walked on the same path.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2018)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2018)

agreed, good stuff..!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 13, 2018)

"... I think Mr Trump is learning new reality and getting wiser day by day through his own experiences here in Asia.
An awesome old man."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jun 13, 2018)

Deal!
What a closer.........

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 13, 2018)

No deals are necessary there as they forget what they promised soon.

A bottomless swamp.
MacArthur did not think NK's strong tie with China seriously before he advanced into NK to commit the situation. He learned it through his own experience but it was too late. Same pattern comes again to waste time but a good chance to learn the historical lesson again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 13, 2018)

Emperor of emperor.
General MacArthur leaves Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 14, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> One thing I can say is that Stalin needed not only territorial expansion but as many as 600,000 Japanese soldiers as free laborers in Siberia to reconstruct Soviet's economy. A Japanese civilian who used to work in the logistics of Kwantung Army testifies "We did not understand that there were few foods in Siberia until Russians urged us to send food for our soldiers immediately after they had abducted them away. Stalin was in a hurry."
> 
> As a sequel to this event, Russian President Boris Yeltsin formerly apologized in 1993 when he visited Japan.


Soviet war crime.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 14, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 14, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> A trivia relating to the new type bomb -
> 
> Mikhail Ivanov (1912-2014) for the Ivanov's cup in Russia.
> 
> ...



Very interesting and informative posts  Always been curious about Japanese history + culture, and the P.T.O's but never researched it all that much. A lot of the mainstream history we know has been rehashed over and over, so your subject matters are very refreshing Thanks for sharing....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 14, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> Very interesting and informative posts  Always been curious about Japanese history + culture, and the P.T.O's but never researched it all that much. A lot of the mainstream history we know has been rehashed over and over, so your subject matters are very refreshing Thanks for sharing....



Thanks for your kind comment, Smokey Stover.
Japanese press was banned to tell facts which were inconvenient for the allies. As times went by, such facts were not necessarily main issues for the people except historians. I don't think I am a historian but am interested in knowing facts.

The Press Code for Japan during 1945-1952.
This was issued in the form of "SCAPIN-xxx(serial number)"by the SCAP (Supreme Commander for the Allied Powers) to ban the news which were inconvenient for the Allies.






The War Guilt Information Program was also imposed on the Japanese people to brainwash them but, in my impression, it was so idealistic in the Christian value that Japanese seemed not to be so serious about it as Germans.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2018)

Wow

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 15, 2018)

Relating to the ww2 indirectly....

Ko Young-hee (高英姫 1952-2004)

Born in Osaka with Japanese name Ayumi
Lived in North Korea since 1962.
Mother of Kim Jong-un and his sister Kim Yo-jong as we recently watch them on TV.

Kim Jong-un does not want this to be known in NK because her father Ko Gyon-tek (高京澤 1913-1999) was manufacturing military equipments for the Japanese military during the ww2. He wants to deny the relationship with Japan but fact is fact.

Ko Young-hee





In Osaka circa 1973. A beautiful woman.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 15, 2018)

Ko Young-hee's father.

I didn't know her father was one of our famous pro-wrestlers, aka Daidozan Matamichi (大同山又道), when I was a kid.
Why can't his short/fat grandson be proud of it ? A funny guy.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 15, 2018)

Sorry. My last post might be wrong.
Let me post again after further research.
Thanks.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 15, 2018)

Matamichi Daidozan (大同山又道), a pro-wrestler, is not Ko Young-hee (高英姫)'s father.
He was born in 1920 in Osaka with Korean name Ko Tae-moon (高泰文)
His daughter Ko Chun-haeng (高春行) was born in 1950.
They came back to NK in 1961, almost same period of true Ko Young-hee (高英姫) as I introduced in my last but one post (#1338).

People in Osaka misunderstood her as Kim Jong-un's mother because her appearace & career as a dancer resembled. This is still a myth in Japan. A Korean Japanese journalist Ko Young-ki (高英起) pointed out this error with evidence in 2011.

Source:
ベールを脱いだ金正恩氏「出生の秘密」生母の墓と大阪・鶴橋
韓流ドラマ超え　金正恩第１書記の生母、高英姫氏の隠された波乱人生

Ko Young-hee with his father Ko Gyon-tek (1st and 2nd from left) introduced in a NK pictorial magazine (朝鮮画報 = Pictorial Korea) in 1973

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2018)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 17, 2018)

Repatriation of Koreans from Japan (1959-1984)

After the ww2 was over, Koreans were not Japanese anymore.
As Koreans in Japan behaved like victors to cause trouble with the local people, Japanese government wanted to send them back to their homeland but SK rejected as there was no room for them.

To the contrary, NK was anxious for them as cheap laborers.
Japan and NK tied up to launch a campaign with fascinating words like "NK is Paradise on the ground." and "Costs for life are all free."

86,501 Koreans and 6,839 Japanese as families crossed the channel to the "Paradise".

Asahi Shinbun enchants. "Advancing NK", "Hard workers there", "More apartment on the old airfield"






Consulting with Japanese authority





Leaving for Paradise

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 19, 2018)

A Chinese Nationalist soldier guards a row of Curtiss P-40 'Warhawks' flown by the 'Flying Tigers' of the American Volunteer Group (AVG). July, 1942. (Source - National Archives and Records Administration - 535531. Colorized by Tom Thounaojam from India)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 19, 2018)

Focke Wulf FW-190A6 Nº20 of 4./Jagdgeschwader 54 (JG 54) on the airfield at Immola in Finland. 2nd of July 1944. (Source - SA-kuva. Colorized by Jared Enos)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 21, 2018)

http://history.navy.mil/photos/images/g230000/g236955.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 22, 2018)

Japanese POWs in the Communist China.

They were given a choice between staying as a dishonorable POW or fighting as an honorable PLA (People's Liberation Army) soldier. No hesitation for them as the former meant the end of life.









Masumi Kobayashi as a PLA veteran. The best choice for him.






Source:
他们怎样从"日本鬼子"转变成英勇的"日本八路"(组图) | www.wenxuecity.com
“日本八路”老照片:鬼子变身八路军的故事(组图) – 铁血网
北京の軍事パレードに招かれた日本人「元中国軍兵士」小林さんの戦後 - withnews（ウィズニュース）
小林陽吉さん「日中国民は末永い友好関係を」 -- pekinshuho

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2018)

Wow!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 22, 2018)

Interesting Shinpachi. Do you know how POWs were held? I have a number over just over 1000 but that may be only from a certain location...

Japanese captives recall life in China

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks for sharing an interesting information, Geo.
Yes, it is Chinese philosophy that a winner forgives a loser. Chiang Kai-shek did it too and Japanese people were much impressed.
That is one of the reasons why the relationship between Taiwan and Japan is still good.

The number of Japanese POWs who wounded to be captured by PLA during 1937-1945 is estimated about 300.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 22, 2018)

If I may compare -

The International Military Tribunal for the Far East.
I learned this at school but teachers taught very simply like "This was a revenge by the winner in their style."
Having checked recent history text books, I find few differences. They only tell what happened during 1946-1948.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2018)

I agree.


----------



## Milosh (Jun 23, 2018)

See main Article in link below for more info.






[Photo] Japanese troops gathered outside Mukden, Liaoning Province, China, 18 Sep 1931

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 23, 2018)

*On April 21, 1944, one-man submarine lands on Peter Beach in the Anzio Beachhead area of Italy, and is examined by U.S. soldiers. Image courtesy of Sarah Sicard/Task & Purpose.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 23, 2018)

Interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 23, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> Interesting


Thank you sir


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 23, 2018)

Seafire's courtesy of www.History.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2018)

Airspeed Oxford Production at Portsmouth during 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 24, 2018)

Another historical revenge in a country's unique style.
This is not our way at least.


*The Special Law to Redeem Pro-Japanese Collaborators' Property*

The special law to redeem pro-Japanese collaborators' property is a special South Korean law that passed the South Korean National Assembly on December 8, 2005, and was enacted on December 29, 2005. Under this law, the South Korean government may nationalize land and other properties owned by Korean collaborators (chinilpa), who supported the Japanese administrators who ruled Korea, Japanese colonists, and their descendants.

The confiscated properties are redistributed to other Koreans. Koreans who fought against Japanese colonial rule receive special priority in these distributions, to reward their actions.

Source:
Special law to redeem pro-Japanese collaborators' property - Wikipedia

3 of guys who have been defined as traitors in 2005 - 60yeas after the war was over.




Source
재산 환수되는 친일파 9인은 누구?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 24, 2018)

Sometimes I think the world would be a far better place if we ignored or forgot about history

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 24, 2018)

'... Sometimes I think the world would be a far better place if we ignored or forgot about history ..."
An interesting notion, Geo.  As far as we can tell, no other animal invests resources like brain power in analyzing "history" .... elephants probably come closest to handling life events as "history" ... but ... _all_ critters record and maintain some record of data - environmental - they have experienced. IMO
Where _history_ gets us into trouble is that history always has WINNERS and LOSERS.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 24, 2018)

A pro-Japanese Chinese flattering Japanese soldiers. 
Looks like a scene from a Chinese movie.





Source: 1945年8月15日，经过长达14年的浴血奋战，加上国际社会的帮助下，日本终于宣布无条件投降，二战至此结束。大家经常在电视上看到，抗日战争期间，各地都涌现出了许许多多的汉奸，他们仗着有日本人撑腰，横行霸道，为 ... 【不可思议】

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 24, 2018)

I had a friend in high school who's mother's maiden name was MacDonald. She forbid him to hang around with a kid who's last name was Campbell: almost 300 years after the fact. My side of the family sided with the English during the wars of Scottish Independence(we won) and it was still a bitter discussion during dinner with "other" family members when I was there in '77.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 24, 2018)

... vicious circle, Geo, but it's root is _tribalism_ I believe. History just provides the '_media'_ to convey the memory .... the tribe's memory.
Think the breakup of Yugoslavia and the unleashing of 'tribalism' .... think Africa .... totally vicious

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 25, 2018)

Source : Book "Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Owner's Workshop Manual" by Graeme Douglas

Bf 109 German airfield source "Retropotomus"









Source unavailable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 25, 2018)

Anti-Japanese dramas on the continent.
They are categorized as "抗日神剧 (anti-Japanese mythical drama)"












Source
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/corez18c24-mili777/imgs/e/f/ef24317a.jpg
又一部抗日神剧：八路军防御阵地火力密度堪比美军，皇军表示苦撑八年真心不易-墙外楼
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/_PohnODXKRA/maxresdefault.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2018)

Very interesting

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2018)

Agree..

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2018)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 26, 2018)

English lesson in China:






"My grandpa was killed by the Japanese at the age of 9."





Source:
英语热词：雷人的“抗日神剧”用英语怎么说？_百度文库

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 26, 2018)

Source: Pictures from Werkto.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 26, 2018)

Bf 110G Zerstorer with the 21cm Werfergranate Mortar. Source: Werkto

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2018)

""My grandpa was killed by the Japanese at the age of 9." 

------------------

The Do 335 always looked like a bada** to me.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 27, 2018)

Some Chinese war dramas reflect mixed historical views.
If so, they perfectly forget that they invaded Japan twice in the 13th century.....
Yes, they kicked first in the history.





Source: 抗日「神劇」飽受爭議, 日本人的評論, 卻讓人意外 - 雪花新聞

Japan under invasion in the 13th century




Source: 歴史・伝統文化 / 福岡県 うきは市ホームページ

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2018)

I did not realize that, very interesting.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 27, 2018)

Sorry for a trivia again.
Mongol Invasion of Japan (1281).
Most of them were Koreans as Mongol China had few warships.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jun 27, 2018)

Nice. Quite the wake/wash those landing boats are making with only a few paddlers.


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 27, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 28, 2018)

Milosh said:


> Nice. Quite the wake/wash those landing boats are making with only a few paddlers.



Good point, Milosh


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 29, 2018)

PLA in the movie.




Source: 最雷的抗日神剧台词，中国抗日神剧还让拍吗_江都在线

Mao Tse-tung in the movie.




Source: 马英九批开罗宣言海报遭轰被网上公知耍了吗_两岸-多维新闻网

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 29, 2018)

Captured Japanese tank Type 97 Chi-ha in Manchuria.
As greatly contributed to the victory of Mao's China in 1949, renamed "功臣号(Gongchen-hao = Meritorious Retainer)".








Source:
经典再现：新中国14次国庆大阅兵-中新网
功臣号 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 29, 2018)

IJAAF Major Yaichiro Hayashi (1911-1999).
One of the founders of modern Chinese Air Force.
He stayed in China as a flight instructor together with his 300 comrades in the postwar.
Also served as Chairman of Japan-China Friendship Association.


Hayashi (right) with Headmaster Wei jian (left).





The North East Flight School at early stage.





Hayashi(left) and Peng Zhen in 1985.





Source: 一个日本人竟成中国空军之父?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 30, 2018)

The planes look absolutely terrible. What kind were they?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 30, 2018)

at6 said:


> The planes look absolutely terrible. What kind were they?



Looks like the Tachikawa Ki-55 advanced trainer.











Source:
中国　航空博物館 立川　九八式直協偵察機［キ36］ 三菱　零式艦上戦闘機［A6M2］川崎　九九式双軽爆撃機［キ48］ 立川　九八式直協偵察機［キ36］ 航空博物館　北京　九九式双軽爆撃機　九八式直協偵察機

_View: https://twitter.com/rikugun_kokuki/status/777278357570359296_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 30, 2018)

Mao Xin-yu (1970- )
Grandson of Mao Tse-tung.
He was said having been involved and killed in a bus accident which happened in North Korea on April 22, 2018. 
Seemed just a rumour.





Source 中国茉莉花革命: 毛太祖再登神坛 毛皇孙落选代表

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2018)

Very fascinating!!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2018)

Shin ... you are on a roll ...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 30, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> Looks like the Tachikawa Ki-55 advanced trainer.
> 
> View attachment 500109
> 
> ...


Assembled in good condion the design is stunningly attractive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 30, 2018)

(AP Photo/Frank Filan, File)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2018)

Good stuff guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 3, 2018)

Mao Tse-tung and his eldest son Mao An-ying(1922-1950) in the 1940s.
Mao An-ying is uncle of Mao Xin-yu of my last post.

Mao An-ying was killed by a US air raid in the North Korea in 1950.
Mao Xin-yu was said having been involved and killed in a bus accident because the tour was to visit the heroes cemetery of his uncle. Authority says he did not join the tour.





Source: http://jiaren.org/2012/11/24/maoanying/

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 3, 2018)

Masaru Hyuga (1921- )
Chinese name: Lin Sheng

He and his 47 Japanese artillery men were captured by the communists in China on March 4, 1944.
After the war was over, he and his 29 comrades stayed in China to contribute to the foundation of new PLA artillery unit till 1958.

Masaru Hyuga(center)




Source: 日向勝 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 4, 2018)

Great articles

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2018)

Agreed.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 4, 2018)

HMS Aurora.
Later ROC Navy Chung King.
Captured by the communists in 1949.
The Japanese had few chances to commit the new PLA Navy as IJN's main battlefields were in the Pacific during the ww2.






Source: HMS Aurora (12) - Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2018)

Great shot.  I like the Arethusa-class cruisers. My favourite is HMS Penelope.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 4, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 4, 2018)

Gift of Hitler - a U-511.
Renamed as Ro-500.








Source: 日本海軍潜水艦 - 徒然なる戰藻錄

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 5, 2018)

Gift to Hitler - Japanese kimono.
This was presented by Tokyo City in 1936 when Berlin Olympic was held.
Tokyo Olympic was to be held in 1940 but cancelled because of ww2.

Hitler(center), Japanese Ambassador Musyanokoji(right) and City Councillor Sato(left)









Source:
28 | 2月 | 2014 | 窓外の黒化粧
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/waruneko00326-002/imgs/7/e/7e091550.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 5, 2018)

_Luftwaffe bombers 1944. [KG 100 under air attack 1944.] Source: Daydream Notes.



_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 5, 2018)

The 1936 Summer Olympics in Berlin.

Berlin Friedrichstraße Station on July 20, 1936




Source: ベルリンオリンピック：（毎日レガシーフォト　アーカイブ） - 毎日新聞






Japan vs Italy 0-8





Game was over.








Source: ベルリン大会 | 早稲田大学ア式蹴球部

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 5, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> Sorry for a trivia again.
> Mongol Invasion of Japan (1281).
> Most of them were Koreans as Mongol China had few warships.



Weren't the Mongols defeated by a huge Typhoon or Tornado and had nearly all their vessels sunk or destroyed? If my history is correct this was where the term "kamikaze" comes from? Meaning "Divine wind"..... But plz correct me if im wrong


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 5, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> Weren't the Mongols defeated by a huge Typhoon or Tornado and had nearly all their vessels sunk or destroyed? If my history is correct this was where the term "kamikaze" comes from? Meaning "Divine wind"..... But plz correct me if im wrong



You are correct, Smokey Stover 





Source: https://ichef.bbci.co.uk/news/624/cpsprodpb/13A21/production/_95371408_film4.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 6, 2018)

Very cool. The pic is for or from a movie?


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jul 6, 2018)

That 2cd photo is interesting.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 6, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> View attachment 500793



Ach, here is ze problem! Kompf en de flieger!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 6, 2018)

I don't know why, but the Me 323 seems really small.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2018)

Good stuff guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 7, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very cool. The pic is for or from a movie?



Yes it is.
Actors are welcoming guests for a preview 
**************

The 1936 Summer Olympics in Berlin.

Saluting to Japanese national anthem at Berlin Friedrichstraße Station.





Emperor William Memorial Church in Berlin





Leni Riefenstahl (1902-2003) as Director of German camera team





View from Brandenburg Gate





German host





Results of Running Long Jump





Source:
ベルリンオリンピック：（毎日レガシーフォト　アーカイブ） - 毎日新聞

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2018)

A nice set of pictures my Friend.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 7, 2018)

Agreed

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 9, 2018)

Source: Filmspectre

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 9, 2018)

_P-38F-1-LO Lightning Glacier Girl 94th FS/14th FG in 2004. This aircraft was abandoned during operation Bolero in 1942 on a glacier in Greenland, and recovered in 1992 following an excavation from a depth of 270 ft of ice (U.S. Air Force image by TSgt Ben Bloker).



_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 13, 2018)

Target aviation photography

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 13, 2018)

Charcoal gas vehicles in the 1940s.















Source:
木炭自動車 - Wikipedia
thd320-Charcoal Car 木炭自動車 東京 昭和20年10月
https://i.pinimg.com/originals/79/53/b7/7953b75d18569c7c08e2d3213b68fca5.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2018)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 14, 2018)

The pine oil as aviation fuel of octane 89.
About 200,000 kilo-litters (1,253,133 US-barrels ?) "crude" pine oil was saved for the coming homeland battle in Japan. This was also used for the test flight of jet plane Kikka. Stock oil was consumed by the fishing boat diesel engines in the postwar.

National production campaign posters








A scene of distillation





Report: Kikka was flown by pine oil





Source:
松根油
貴重品の「松根油増産」ポスター
資料館 | 人吉球磨は秘密基地
2015-11-14: ブログ　風の松原を歩く

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 18, 2018)

Source: Werkto

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 19, 2018)

"The 3 Radio Women in the Northern Islands"

The last Japanese movie during the war.
Introduced in August 1945.





Source: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-09loswQrYQ&t=40s_










Source: 北の三人
北の三人 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 20, 2018)

"Soyokaze (Gentle breeze)"

The first Japanese movie in the postwar.
Introduced in October 1945.

A story of a girl whose dream came true as a singer.
Criticized as a shit movie by media like Asahi Shinbun but its theme song became popular as "Ringo no uta (Song for Apples)".





A GI sings "Song for Apples".

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 20, 2018)

Good stuff Shinpachi

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 20, 2018)

It would have been better if that beauty in the picture had sung it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 20, 2018)

A big misunderstanding about postwar Japan would be like "Japan was modernized or changed or democratized".
In my opinion, Japan simply restarted from the condition of the 1930s in the postwar.
This would be why Asahi Shinbun called it "a shit movie".

"Woman in Tokyo (1939)" for comparison.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 20, 2018)

at6 said:


> It would have been better if that beauty in the picture had sung it.



Here is a clip.
Thanks

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 21, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> A big misunderstanding about postwar Japan would be like "Japan was modernized or changed or democratized".
> In my opinion, Japan simply restarted from the condition of the 1930s in the postwar.
> This would be why Asahi Shinbun called it "a shit movie".
> 
> "Woman in Tokyo (1939)" for comparison.



Could really be due to the reviewers having sh!t for brains?


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 21, 2018)

at6 said:


> Could really be due to the reviewers having sh!t for brains?



It was a matter of artistic level because of the historical back ground in 1945.
The movie was originally planned to encourage Japanese people to unite before the war was over.
The allied forces ordered to refrain any militaristic factors from the movie as well as seasoned actors/actresses and producers.
It also failed to be a decent musical film as the actress/singer Michiko Namiki was yet clumsy to be a heroine though she was not necessarily too young.

Only the song remained.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 22, 2018)

If interested -

Hachi no su no kodomotachi (蜂の巣の子供たち = Kids of Honeycomb)
Documentary-style movie of a demobilized soldier and homeless kids to ID any of them.
Released in 1948.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2018)

Nice stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 23, 2018)

Korean movie "志願兵 (A Volunteer)"

Produced by Koreans for Koreans in Korean language and casting with Japanese advice in 1941.











Source: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtbQrwjwiVg_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2018)

Cool....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2018)

I agree


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 23, 2018)

A Korean student learned "General Science" at school in Korean language in 1942.






"In Showa 17 year (1942), I enjoyed hiking to the lake Suwa and took picture at Katakura Onsen which is famous for beautiful scenery and hot springs". This is written in Japanese.





Korean text book




Source: WW11 EARLY KOREAN BOOK WRITTEN WHILE UNDER JAPANESE RULE..A RARE SCHOOL BOOK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 25, 2018)

Source: Circo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 25, 2018)

Boulton Paul P.94 (prototype)
The unsatisfactory results shown by the Boulton Paul Defiant fighter in repelling German raids on Britain forced the designers of the firm to think about creating a single-seat fighter with reinforced wing weapons. For these purposes, it was decided to convert the prototype Defiant (K8310). The second cockpit, a machine gun turret and twelve wing machine guns were removed from the aircraft (a variant was also considered with arming the plane with four 20-mm cannons and four machine guns).

The first prototype of the aircraft, which received the designation *P.94* , was ready in 1940. He, like Defiant Mk.I, was equipped with the Rolls-Royce Merlin III engine, and the second prototype was already given the Rolls-Royce Merlin XX. To the chagrin of the designers of Boulton Paul, the whole complex of tests could not be completed due to the lack of qualified pilots involved in combat units to repel German raids. As a result, the project did not receive further development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 26, 2018)

"Momiyama" was a leading scale model ship builder in Japan.

A 1/16 scale battleship Fuso displayed in the hall of IJN Naval Academy in 1932.





Allied soldiers pull it out to abandon circa 1946.
Its value would have been 100K dollars if left today.





Source: 籾山模型の魅力

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2018)

What happened to the model?


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 26, 2018)

Wurger said:


> What happened to the model?



Scrapped.
Momiyama is a legend now.








Source:
籾山模型の魅力

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2018)

What a shame.  
The model looked really great.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 26, 2018)

Momiyama's battleship Kaga in 1922.
This was made of silver but missing after the war was over.
Actual ship was redesigned to the aircraft carrier Kaga as everybody knows.





Source: 籾山模型の魅力

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2018)

Scrapped???? That is tragic!


----------



## YGBSM (Jul 26, 2018)

I have a feeling the Kaga model was melted down for the silver. Interesting to see the original design though - similar to seeing the original design for the _Lexington _class which was likewise converted to a carrier design.

I don't understand why anybody would destroy models - *maybe* confiscate, but just outright destroy? There weren't many IJN ships left after the war - those models would have been perfect to help preserve the history without posing any threat or costing a lot to maintain. It would have been even better if someone had the foresight to hire the model builders, who obviously had extensive knowledge of the IJN ships, to create some more examples of various ship classes for future museum collections. I suppose there was too much animosity and bigger problems to think about at the time... but at the very least they could've preserved what was already built.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2018)

Good stuff shinpachi!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2018)

Such stunning work too.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 27, 2018)

Massive loss of not only actual warships but even those legendary scale models has been big void for the Japanese until new Kaga as well as Izumo and the 1/10 scale Yamato came up in the 21st century. It was a long way for them.

1/10 Yamato




Source: 大和ﾐｭｰｼﾞｱﾑ

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2018)

That has always been what I considered the most beautiful battleship ever.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 27, 2018)

Agreed, David.

One of Yamato's main turrets under building circa 1940.











Source: 戦艦 大和・武蔵 建造から就役、海戦、沈没までの実写画像まとめ - NAVER まとめ

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2018)

Great stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 28, 2018)

The IJN destroyer Amagiri.
This ship crashed JFK's PT boat in the early morning of August 2, 1943.




Source: 天霧【綾波型駆逐艦　五番艦】

Letter to JFK by Kohei Hanami
Former commander of the destroyer “AMAGIRI” dated September 15, 1952

"..... In one of the night battle in early August 1943, I sighted a bold enemy boat of small size was heading directly toward my destroyer of a larger type. Having no time to exchange gunfires as ships came so close to each other, my destroyer had to directly hit the enemy boat, slicing in two. To my great surprise this boat happened to be the P.T. boat which was under your command....."
Source: ケネディ下院議員にあてた花見元艦長の手紙

Lt Commander Kohei Hanami




Source: 町長と大統領　昨日の敵は今日の友 - さくらの花びらの「日本人よ、誇りを持とう」

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2018)

Yamato pics are excellent, the 1/10 scale model in Kure is a sight to behold...!

Great pics Shinpachi.

Some pretty wild weather happening in your area, stay safe mate.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Milosh (Jul 29, 2018)

Hamani was at Kennedy's inauguration.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2018)

Good stuff shinpachi!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 1, 2018)

Great shots


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 3, 2018)

Tokyo Olympics in 1964.
This Roman style salute was still popular at the time and still is for the domestic games.
I wonder if it would be in 2020.






Source: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4Q_-8kcwZg_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2018)

Interesting stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 4, 2018)

An ordinary scene for one is not necessarily so for the other.
When in Rome.....

In Tokyo 2011




Source: 世界体操、東京で開幕／内村が選手宣誓 | 四国新聞社

In Okinawa 2013




Source: 選手宣誓を行うブロックヒン選手＝19日、市総合体育館 ｜ 宮古毎日新聞社ホームページ -宮古島の最新ニュースが満載！-

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 6, 2018)

The 73rd Anniversary of Hiroshima.

Recent Japanese younger leaders seem to prefer such a new phrase as "哀悼の誠を捧げます。(Aito-no makoto wo sasagemasu = I dedicate my sincere condolences)" to conventional "哀悼の意を表します。(Aito-no iwo hyoshimasu = I express my condolences)" since Abe began to use it a few years ago.

The former is more rhetorical than the latter but sounds unfamiliar and strange to the old generation like me. The latter would be enough if one feels true condolences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 7, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> Gift of Hitler - a U-511.
> Renamed as Ro-500.
> 
> View attachment 500565
> ...



This is update.

In the postwar, the Ro-500 was sunk in the Wakasa Bay of Kyoto Prefecture facing to the Sea of Japan by the Allies but was discovered together with other 2 subs recently. A clue to identify was a hole on the bow.

A former crew of Ro-500, Shigeru Kosaka (92), was asked comment about this discovery on TV.
"I am neither sad nor glad. We were defeated by Americans and they sank it there. That was all for me. War is no good."

Ro-68, I-121 and Ro-500 in Wakasa Bay waiting for disposal in April 1946.





Ro-500 Bow.





Ro-500 on the seabed.





Shigeru Kosaka.




Source: Osaka MBS Mainichi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 7, 2018)

*Japanese Navy battleship Mutsu. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 7, 2018)

*Battleships USS New York and USS Texas light up the New York City night sky, May 3rd 1939, during the New York World's Fair. *
*Vintage photographs of battleships, battlecruisers and cruisers.: 2013



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 7, 2018)

Great shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 7, 2018)

*HMS Nelson* 
Probably late i



n the war (after her 1944 refit?) but definitely after her March 1942 refit (UP mounting replaced by an octuple pom-pom on "B" turret).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 7, 2018)

*Imperial Japanese Navy heavy cruiser Haguro during attack on Simpson Harbour, Rabaul, November 2nd 1943. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## special ed (Aug 7, 2018)

As a new member, I have spent the last five days, on and off, reading this complete thread. The amount of info about the Japanese and chinese as well as Korean history is captivating. I have learned more from Shinpachi, as well as MM and others, as I have from all the books in my library. Domo Arigato Shinpachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 7, 2018)

special ed said:


> As a new member, I have spent the last five days, on and off, reading this complete thread. The amount of info about the Japanese and chinese as well as Korean history is captivating. I have learned more from Shinpachi, as well as MM and others, as I have from all the books in my library. Domo Arigato Shinpachi.



Thanks for your kind comment, special ed, and welcome to the forum.
I'm glad if you have enjoyed this thread.

If I may add -
I think the Far-east history which leads to the modern days started in the 7th century when Japanese decided to accept the Chinese culture and language like Koreans did as they had been occupied by ancient China - Tang. Westerners came in later but the history of this area is still on this prolonged line to repeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 8, 2018)

Shinpachi, if I may ask your views on something I have wondered about for years. In Dwane Schultz's book "The mavrick war", he tells of Chennault's efforts to warn Washington of the coming Pacific war. He attempted to tell the US army but because he left after much conflict, they would not believe the Japanese had better aircraft and equipment. He the went to the navy as he knew it would be their war. They of course didn't listen. The book tells of Chennault's convincing a returning naval aid to take two large crates of Japanese equipment home to the navy. This was put on the Panay. About 30-35 years ago. a TV program on the history channel about the Panay included two US veterans who survived the Panay. Their account was as they swam toward shore two boats were rowing out but since they didn't recognise the uniforms. they changed direction and hid in brush at the shoreline. They said that the troops did not pick up any people but removed two large crates and returned to; shore. What are your thoughts?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks for sharing an interesting story, special ed.
I find no reports about the crates but many excuses about what they had done on the USS Panay and other neutral ships.


----------



## special ed (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks for looking. There are many stories we will never know, either they didn't survive then or have passed on now. I know of a number of small incidents only told to family members when those involved were in their 90s.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Aug 9, 2018)

special ed said:


> Shinpachi, if I may ask your views on something I have wondered about for years. In Dwane Schultz's book "The mavrick war", he tells of Chennault's efforts to warn Washington of the coming Pacific war. He attempted to tell the US army but because he left after much conflict, they would not believe the Japanese had better aircraft and equipment. He the went to the navy as he knew it would be their war. They of course didn't listen. The book tells of Chennault's convincing a returning naval aid to take two large crates of Japanese equipment home to the navy. This was put on the Panay. About 30-35 years ago. a TV program on the history channel about the Panay included two US veterans who survived the Panay. Their account was as they swam toward shore two boats were rowing out but since they didn't recognise the uniforms. they changed direction and hid in brush at the shoreline. They said that the troops did not pick up any people but removed two large crates and returned to; shore. What are your thoughts?


That would be a little bit of a stretch to believe that, just think of the timeline.
Chennault gets in China in June 37, the Sino Japanese war starts in late July 37 - early Aug. while he's trying to train the Chinese airforce he gathers up 2 big crates of superior Japanese technology ( I wonder what that could be in 1937) put's it on the US gunboat Panay, ( Where ? Ever look at a picture of the Panay ? ) which gets sunk by the Japanese in early Dec. 37.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 9, 2018)

Never let facts get in the way of a good conspiracy theory

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 9, 2018)

IJA Yoshida Unit was deployed near the Panay but their major concern was the occupation of Nanking planned on the next day.

"Claire Lee Chennault and the Problem of Intelligence in China by Bob Bergin (excerpt from pdf file).

From Japanese airplanes that crashed during the first air battles he salvaged equipment and sent the best of the materiel to the US naval attaché. With the Japanese advancing on Nanking, the attaché secured it in the safest place he knew, aboard the US gunboat Panay.
Two days later the Panay was attacked by the Japanese and sent to the bottom of the Yangtze. With it went Chennault’s collection of Japanese military equipment."

Source: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a523664.pdf


The crate size should be around these ones thinking the launch size.








Source: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsFSoYKtro0_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## special ed (Aug 9, 2018)

Excellent research. Other books indicate Roosevelt, in violation of neutrality, had looked for a way to send B-25s to Chennault as he requested. It was hoped the Hornet's aircraft would help Chennault.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 9, 2018)

Well, Roosevelt would have had to have been mighty tricky. 

1. The Hornet raid was 5 months after Pearl Harbor and thus, 5 months after neutrality had ceased to an issue. 
2. As of Dec 7th 1941 NA had completed 120 B-25s in total. 
Considering it would take several months to ship (by ship) the B-25s to Burma (or India?). unload them, assemble them and fly them to chinese territory this seems like very wishful thinking. 
The 100 P-40s for use by the Flying Tigers _arrived_ in Rangoon June 21st ,1941 (shipped when?) and didn't go into combat until Dec 20th, 1941.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 9, 2018)

Actually only 99 P-40s arrived as one fell into the harbor (can't remember if loading or unloading) but can't remember where. Various books indicate Chennault pestered FDR for bombers, B-25s and even B-17s. Chennault's idea was to hit Formosa where the Japanese bombers came from. Eventually, with Dec 7-8 action requests were made easier but still not enough supplies were available.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 9, 2018)

Sorry for my concern about our neighbors again as this mid-August is a season of condolences as Bon for the Buddhists.

2nd Lt. Fumihiro Mitsuyama (1920-1945). Korean name Tak Kyong-hyong (卓庚铉).
Mitsuyama died as a Kamikaze attacker on May 11, 1945.
He is regarded as a traitor in Korea and his soul stays in Yasukuni Shrine.





Wishing his soul coming home, students of Chungkang College of Cultural Industries in Korea is dedicating this animation movie to him.
This is an interesting phenomenon as they did not pay attention to the Japanese war in the Pacific before.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Aug 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 11, 2018)

Soviet investigation team in Nagasaki in late 1945.
Their standards to measure the explosion scale at the time was a hole made by the explosion but there was no hole.





Source: 原爆映像：旧ソ連撮影、広島と長崎に寄贈 - 毎日新聞

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 11, 2018)

No hole,because it was an air burst at about 1600feet if I remember what I read correctly. The weeks before the actual bomb, a series of missions were made with black powder bombs in "fat man" casings to determine best altitude. Basically not for damage, but to record the barometric fuse accuracy.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 11, 2018)

Their conversation I imagine from local testimonies.

"Yes, Colonel. The bomb exploded in the sky like this umbrella."
"In the sky? Wasn't it fuse malfunction? "
"I don't know sir but the strong ray was more fatal than the blast."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2018)

"OK. Let's take some of the strong ray and gift it to comrade Stalin for the anniversary of the Bolshevik Revolution."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 11, 2018)

The world's fault.

Japanese did not blame Americans so much as the rest of the world did about Hiroshima/Nagasaki because Japanese knew the new event was a part of the war. 

During the war, we blamed the indiscriminate bombings on civilians by the B-29s as a war-crime but never Hiroshima and Nagasaki only. Not asking our opinion, the world misunderstood us about this point. The world should blame and stop the indiscriminate bombing/attack itself as a rule if they don't want tragic war on civilians anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 11, 2018)

Optimistic but this is what the world misunderstood about us, MM

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 13, 2018)

Tsuchisaki Air-raid on August 14, 1945.
The last air-raid by the B-29s in Japan.

The Hiroshima/Nagasaki was not necessarily special for the Japanese.
They would not have minded it soon if the dropper had not been proud of it to attract the world attention.

It was troublesome for the Nagasaki people when they were asked if they would leave the church relic as monument by the national public in the late 1940s. They didn't leave it as Christians needed the church on the same place since the middle ages.
Historians and activists missed it but Christians.


Tsuchisaki Air-raid





Source: 終戦前夜の空襲 - ズボラで、脈絡も無いブログ

Urakami Tensyudo Church




Source: 浦上天主堂 | 長崎市 平和・原爆

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 13, 2018)

A monument in Nagasaki - the 2nd gate of Sanno Shrine.
This would be enough for us to understand what happened nationwide.

Nagasaki_1945




Source: 朝日新聞デジタル写真特集「ナガサキ、フィルムの記憶」の「長崎原爆が半分ちぎった鳥居＝米軍撮影（47/64）」

Nagasaki_2018
Source: 
_View: https://twitter.com/CLUB1031/status/1027387102017671173_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2018)

Awesome information as always my friend.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2018)

Lovely shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 14, 2018)

Pics of Osaka in 1945 and the war was over 73 years ago tomorrow.








Source: http://www.geocities.jp/sachikoakirajp/peace.html

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 15, 2018)

A pumpkin bomb was also dropped in Osaka on July 26 1945 with casualty 7.
Few paid attention to it as it was only one of hundreds or thousands from the sky.

If you talk about Hiroshima/Nagasaki, you will talk about other Japanese cities.
If you are not interested in other cities, you don't have to talk about Hiroshima/Nagasaki because they should be talked as a set.

War was over today !

Pumpkin bomb. The moment of explosion in Osaka.




Source: 『大阪に落とされたパンプキン爆弾』

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 15, 2018)

IJA Tama Airfield.
This is now Yokota Air Base which observes Japan and the Far-east.
Aka Yokota GHQ.

















Source: http://www004.upp.so-net.ne.jp/imaginenosekai/nisitama-tamaaf.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 15, 2018)

Good info Shinpachi

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 16, 2018)

I love the aircraft pictures on Japanese airfields, during and after the war. A friend, now deceased, was stationed in Japan several year beginning in 1959. He also loved flying and told me some Sundays when weather was perfect, at Tachakawa (please excuse spelling) on the Japanese self defense side, the base commander would fly a restored Tony and do a short flight demonstration, land and put the plane away. I have never seen a reference in print anywhere, and wonder if it is just my fading memory. Anyway, please keep up the great pictures and stories.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 16, 2018)

Good information, special ed. Thanks.
I didn't know it was airworthy.

Photo: Ki-61 under restoration @ Tachikawa Base in 1963.










Source: 飛燕、或る戦闘機（川崎キ61三式戦改飛燕）の戦後史The Study of the KAWASAKI ki-61 Fighter HIEN

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2018)

Interesting stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 17, 2018)

Date: Between Sunday, 28 September 1941, to Friday, 31 October 1941
Place: North Atlantic
Photographer: Unknown




The Type VIIB German submarine U-83, commanded by Ritterkreuzträger Oberleutnant zur See Hans-Werner Kraus (1 July 1915 - 25 May 1990), in the North Atlantic during its second patrol in autumn 1941. At that time the U-83 was part of the 1. Unterseebootsflottille in Brest, France. The boat wears a Viking ship emblem and an interesting camouflage scheme on its conning tower. This was retained, at least initially, after the boat was attached to 23. Unterseebootsflottille in the Mediterranean in January 1942. U-83 was sunk on 4 March, 1943 in the Mediterranean south-east of Cartagena, in position 37.10N, 00.05E, by 3 depth charges from a British Hudson aircraft. 50 dead (all hands lost), including its captain at the time, Kapitänleutnant Ulrich Wörisshoffer (born 21 March 1917).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Aug 17, 2018)

Kraus served as 1st watch officer on _U-47_ from January 1940 until November 1940 having replaced Engelbert Endrass. He later commanded _U-83_ and _U-199_. He was on board the latter when it was bombed and sunk by aircraft off the coast of Brazil on 31 July 1943. Captured, he was sent as a POW to the United States. Kraus was one of the 25 POWs who escaped from Camp Papago Park, Arizona, during the night of 23–24 December 1944. 

Hans-Werner Kraus

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Aug 17, 2018)

U-47 was the U-boat that sank HMS Royal Oak.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 18, 2018)

Panzerkleinzerstörer 
German tank mockup

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 18, 2018)

The Ki-61-I-tei production line at Kawasaki Aircraft in January 1944.

















Source: Famous Airplanes of the World No.17

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 18, 2018)

Impressive. It is a beautiful aircraft. Reproductions or new builds should be seen at airshows along with the Yaks and Polikarpovs. The Russian builders who are making these airplanes are reportedly building a Kate using remains of one ,as a pattern, found on an island north of Japan's main islands. The airfield had a very few unflyable planes from the war years and the island has been unused since the Russians took it.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 18, 2018)

Nice. Rarely get to see Japanese assembly lines

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 18, 2018)

Aichi D4Y circa 1944.









Source: Famous Airplanes of the World No.69

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 19, 2018)

Nakajima Ki-43-II at a factory of Tachikawa Aircraft circa 1944.





Army arsenal's logistic center at Itado, Saitama off Tokyo in 1945.





Manufacturing drop tanks.




Source: Famous Airplanes of the World No.65

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 19, 2018)

My favorite Japanese aircraft

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

B-32 being made.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

Consolidated RY-3 Privateer

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

Waist gunner Ssgt Frank Lusic of the 306th Bomb Group poses in front of his B-17 _Meat Hound



_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

Inside the waist gunner’s compartment of a B-26 looking aft. These guns served as the bomber’s only ventral defense

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 19, 2018)

Kawasaki Ki-48 Lily.












Testing Ne-0 jet engine.





Experimental Ki-66.
This was a stepping stone for the Ki-48-II-otsu as a dive bomber.





Pictures circa 1940.
Source: Mechanic of World Aircraft vol.2

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

TBF Avengers, SBD Dauntlesses, and F4F Wildcats on the deck of USS _Ranger_, 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## YGBSM (Aug 19, 2018)

Great pictures everyone!

Special thanks to 

 Shinpachi
for providing the source material from Japan. The pictures remind me a lot of what was accomplished by _Shattered Sword_ when the authors decided to consult Japanese scholarship on the Battle of Midway - it corrected a lot of misconceptions which persisted in Western sources. Although some consider the historical work concerning WW2 to be largely 'done', I think there is a huge treasure trove of information from Japan which remains to be made available to North American and European audiences.


For most of the non-Japanese pictures, I feel that if I tried hard enough, I *could* find them myself. As for the Japanese sourced photos.... I don't know where I'd even begin. Anyone else get that feeling?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 19, 2018)

Fantastic information. The assembly pictures are great. Is the source Koku-Fan. I had a paperback book by a Japanese admiral, whose name I can't remember, which was very informative on the Japanese strategy and tactics. It was an English translation long out of print and I was only half way through when I lost it. From the Japanese point of view, it was incredible informative and would like to find another. Give me guesses about title and author. Keep these great photos coming.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sailors perform engine maintenance on a Grumman F6F Hellcat on the USS Yorktown somewhere in the Pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2018)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

Japanese homeland radar warning network

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

A Shinto priest blesses the prototype fighter seeder N1K1-J 27

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 19, 2018)

This is becoming a "Picture of the Minute" thread as the other one turned out. Time for me to move on. It's a great Idea for a thread Shinpachi but it deviated from your main intention - information from the Asian perspective of the conflict

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

Focke-Wulf drawing 0310 025-506 Jäger mit Jumo 222 E-F

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

Yokosuka MXY-7 Cherry Blossom airframes

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 19, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> This is becoming a "Picture of the Minute" thread as the other one turned out. Time for me to move on. It's a great Idea for a thread Shinpachi but it deviated from your main intention - information from the Asian perspective of the conflict



Thanks Geo.
My intention was anybody would not be blamed to post multiple pics at a time as I was blamed in the other thread.
I am glad to see more members posting here.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Aug 19, 2018)

The picture of the Cherry Blossoms reminds me of what I read in Blossoms in the Wind.

A newly trained pilot on transferring to a Ohka squadron exclaimed when he saw one for the first time. "it looks like a bomb with wings on it! "

One of the ground crew working on it replied " Well sir, that's because that's exactly what it is "

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 19, 2018)

YGBSM said:


> Great pictures everyone!
> 
> Special thanks to
> 
> ...



Thanks for the compliments, YGBSM.
I'm much honored.




special ed said:


> Fantastic information. The assembly pictures are great. Is the source Koku-Fan. I had a paperback book by a Japanese admiral, whose name I can't remember, which was very informative on the Japanese strategy and tactics. It was an English translation long out of print and I was only half way through when I lost it. From the Japanese point of view, it was incredible informative and would like to find another. Give me guesses about title and author. Keep these great photos coming.



Thanks ed.
My picture sources at the moment are Mechanic of World Aircraft and Famous Airplanes of the World.
You might be talking about a Japanese admiral, Raizo Tanaka (1892-1969), for his victory of the Battle of Tassafaronga but his reputation was not necessarily good in my country as he did not complete his main mission - sending food to the soldiers on the island.

One of the best admirals of IJN would be Masatomi Kimura (1891-1960) who saved 5,200 garrison from Kiska.
Tamon Yamaguchi (1892-1942) is also famous for the PH.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 20, 2018)

Showa/Nakajima L2D Tabby.
Licensed Douglas DC-3.
Mounted Mitsubishi Kinsei engine.





















Passenger type.





Cargo type.






Source: Mechanic of World Aircraft vol.15

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 21, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 22, 2018)

302-ku at Atsugi airfield in 1945.

Master of repair 2nd Lt. Motobayashi.





Sgt. Ryuji Yagi in the Zero cockpit.





P1Y1 under maintenance.





Sgt. Yamamoto and his J1N1.





P1Y1 and J1N1s.





Lt. Yoshimichi Baba and his D4Y2-S.




Source: Koku Fan Illustrated 97-10 No.96 "302-ku"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 24, 2018)

Yokosuka P1Y1 in assembly line of probably Nakajima circa 1944.





Source: 知られざる軍用機開発（下巻）酣燈社 (Unknown Military Aircraft Development Vol.2 by Kantohsya)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 24, 2018)

Excellent pics! You never really hear a lot about the Japanese radar during the war.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2018)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 25, 2018)

Sinpachi, the people building the aircraft look like they are wearing military uniforms. Did the civilian workers wear something like that or were they in the military?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 25, 2018)

Factory workers were civilians.
Men in the picture wore working clothes so as not to mind stains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 25, 2018)

Excellent, interesting pictures and information. Keep the knowledge coming.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## YGBSM (Aug 25, 2018)

That's interesting on the L2D Tabby pictures - I've only seen them with the "extra" cockpit windows to the rear. The windows are usually the 1st clue that it's not a DC-3.






Source: arawasi-wildeagles.blogspot.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 26, 2018)

Nice


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2018)

B-32 being made

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2018)

Consolidated flying wing 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2018)

Consolidated flying wing 1942 no-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2018)

US Aircraft Carrier Sunk In WW2 Battle Finally Found Off Australian Coast

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2018)

The extremely hostile conditions of the North Atlantic, and below a Liberty ship battles through

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 27, 2018)

Brilliant pics


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2018)

Japanese sub

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2018)

German Ship ww-2

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2018)

*Canadian navy capturing a Nazi U Boat off the coast of Nova Scotia during WW2*




German submarine U-889 surrendering to the Fairmile motor launch Q117 of the Royal Canadian Navy off Shelburne, Nova Scotia, 13 May 1945. The Royal Canadian Navy removed U-889's crew following the U-Boat's surrender at Shelburne, Nova Scotia. On this, its first war patrol, the submarine had left Germany in March, stopping in Norway before heading into the Atlantic in early April. It surrendered before it could carry out orders to attack shipping off the port of New York.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2018)

Mortar fire in France. Rare and Wonderful Color Photos of Canadian Soldiers in World War II ~ vintage everyday

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 27, 2018)

The midget sub illustration is excellent above all.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2018)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 30, 2018)

xb-36 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2018)

Gees, 37mms everywhere.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 22, 2018)

Kawanishi N1K1-J assembly line circa 1942.





















Source: Unknown

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2018)

Nice shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Sep 22, 2018)

Love these assembly shots. The Shiden is a favorite.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 23, 2018)

Gotha P-60A,



View attachment 510465
and P-60C.
LiTOT: Nazi Jet-Bats Which Never Took Wing 
LiTOT: Planes of the German Air Force (table)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 23, 2018)

Gotha P-60A was planned as a radical new German fighter plane but apparently never got past wind tunnel stages. Power plants were to be two BMW 003 jet units, one mounted over craft's center section and one underneath. Crew would lie prone in wing's center portion. Four Mk 108 30-mm cannon were to comprise armament. Though shown in sketch, vertical directional control elements, mounted near wing tips, were to be discarded. With a gross weight of 16,424 lbs, estimated top speed was 593 mph.




AAF TRANSLATION NO.525 COMPARISONS OF THE 8-229 AND THE GO P-60 ALL-WING AIRPLANES

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 24, 2018)

Kawanishi N1K1-J assembly line circa 1942.




















Source: Unknown

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Sep 24, 2018)

Very nice

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 25, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Sep 25, 2018)

It always surprises me in the Japanese manufacturing shots, how few women seem to have been involved in production.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 25, 2018)

Women were manufacturing parts and ammunition as volunteers.

Kawanishi N1K1-J assembly line circa 1942.
Seems to be building the prototype no.1




















Source: Unknown

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 25, 2018)

Kawanishi J6K1 "Jinpu" mockup circa 1944.

These pictures were taken by Reiji Toyofuku (豊福厲治) - a former engineer of Kawanishi Aircraft.
Marking style on the pics looks same as the N1K1-J's.














Source: Model Art June 2001 issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Sep 25, 2018)

I have a question for Shinpachi. In post 1587 Picture five the fixture for the former has the western letters N1K1-J. This using western letters for designation has puzzled me since reading the book "General view of Japanese military aircraft in the Pacific war" in 1956. The volume in Japanese text uses English or western letter designations and notes for example "900 hp". I have always wondered why this is in Japanese text.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 25, 2018)

Interesting question, special ed.
Since the mid-19th century, Japanese intellectual people had been familiar with Roman letters to learn western culture like politics and science.
Even ordinary people thought it cool to speak English, French or German until the Pacific War broke out.
Frankly, it was too late to ban the enemy language excusing the war.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 26, 2018)

Kawanishi N1K1-J assembly line in 1942-1943.




















Source: Unknown

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 27, 2018)

Kawanishi N1K1-J Prototype No.1 in end 1942 to early 1943.
Final set of pics. Thanks.




















Source: Unknown

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2018)

Man, those are awesome!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2018)

Lovely shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Sep 27, 2018)

Wouldn't it be great if this is one of the three survivors in the U.S. What is the little bird in the hangar? Really great pictures.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 28, 2018)

special ed said:


> What is the little bird in the hangar? Really great pictures.



This is a Kawanishi K5Y1 Willow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2018)

... you're on a _roll_, Shin

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks MM.
I love factory scene.
It was a part of my life as a plant engineer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 28, 2018)

*Mitsubishi, A6M, Zero *
*SDASM Archives



*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Sep 29, 2018)

Ah, a surface runner prop on that craft. Race boats have been having those for 40-50 years or so.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2018)

Piaggio & C., aereo P108C, 1943 
internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 1, 2018)

IJA salute toward the palace direction for Emperor.


They in the peninsula now call it "90degree bow." Kim seems to be fond of it too recently.


How to make correct bowing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2018)

V-2 map internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 3, 2018)

Schlitz...………


----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 4, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Schlitz...………


Funny thing. It was a great beer until they messed with it. (I remember the fall quite well.)
How Milwaukee's Famous Beer Became Infamous

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 8, 2018)

Nakajima A6M2 assembly line at Ohta Factory circa 1943.





Source: 世界に誇る航空エンジンを開発－中島飛行機東京工場｜すぎなみ学倶楽部

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 8, 2018)

Great photo. It appears to be a moving assembly line due to the wheels on the rails.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 9, 2018)

Nakajima Aircraft's Ohya Underground Factory.
Ki-84s were built there.












Source:
宇都宮戦跡巡り～ 大谷地区戸室山地下発動機工場（2） - 徒然なる写真日記
大谷資料館　宇都宮の巨大地下空間～採石場跡（四式戦闘機「疾風」地下工場）見学その２

Today -




Source: 巨大地下空間 – 大谷資料館 –

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 9, 2018)

In the USAF academy library there is a twelve volume (I think) series on the Strategic bombing of Japan. One very impressive picture and story, to me, was an island where tunnels went to the center, an extinct volcano, like the spokes of a wheel. Parts were brought by submarine, taken in and an A6M5 assembled, test run,wings disassembled and moved out on rails in the big tunnel, wings reinstalled and flown off the beach. The photo showed a partially built aircraft inside.


----------



## Niceoldguy58 (Oct 9, 2018)

Wildcat said:


> Interesting pictures Shinpachi.
> US and Australian troops practice a beach landing at HMAS Assault complete with a vengeance air attack.
> View attachment 355050
> View attachment 355051
> ...


Wildcat,

Back on Aprill 11, 2005 you posted two photos of a Vultee Vengeance doing a practice runs in preparation for combat. Do you still have these photos and in resolution? I'm doing a bit of research on the Vengeance and would love to get hi-res copies of those two photos. You can contact me at ag122651 at hotmail dot com.

Thanks in advance.

AlanG


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 9, 2018)

special ed said:


> In the USAF academy library there is a twelve volume (I think) series on the Strategic bombing of Japan. One very impressive picture and story, to me, was an island where tunnels went to the center, an extinct volcano, like the spokes of a wheel. Parts were brought by submarine, taken in and an A6M5 assembled, test run,wings disassembled and moved out on rails in the big tunnel, wings reinstalled and flown off the beach. The photo showed a partially built aircraft inside.



Rabaul ?
I'm curious too.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 9, 2018)

It was 1959 or 1960, probably 60. The series was a US govt produced set and I could lose myself in the reading and pictures. I would like to go back to look again. The library had Janes All the World's Aircraft every year beginning with 1926. So much info but so little time.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 9, 2018)

Most likely not Rabaul. It was a small island chosen, most likely, because it was ignored by the US recon. and considered uninhabited.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 10, 2018)

Niceoldguy58 said:


> Wildcat,
> 
> Back on Aprill 11, 2005 you posted two photos of a Vultee Vengeance doing a practice runs in preparation for combat. Do you still have these photos and in resolution? I'm doing a bit of research on the Vengeance and would love to get hi-res copies of those two photos. You can contact me at ag122651 at hotmail dot com.
> 
> ...


Hi Alan. Those pictures are from the Australian War Memorial site. I believe you can purchase them from there, just quote the photo reference number that is shown on the bottom right corner.
Hope that helps mate.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 10, 2018)

special ed said:


> Most likely not Rabaul. It was a small island chosen, most likely, because it was ignored by the US recon. and considered uninhabited.



Frankly, your story reminds me of an old comic magazine "冒険王 (Boken-Oh = Adventure King)" in the early 1960s when I was a kid.
It introduced a Japanese secret underground base on an isolated island in the sourthern Pacific. I thought it was fiction and could be so though I think I may need more careful reseach.

"ゼロ戦レッド (Zero-sen Red = Zero Fighters in Red)" in the early 1960s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 10, 2018)

The authors get their ideas somewhere. Someone had to take the picture I saw.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 10, 2018)

Interesting, Ed.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 10, 2018)

By the way -
IJA attacked a US base in Okinawa on May 24, 1945











Source: https://specialoperations.com/30928...s-suicide-attack-paratroopers-yontan-okinawa/

I have found out a footage of Japanese side on the day.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2018)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 12, 2018)

Hachijo-jima island - 287km(180miles) south from Tokyo, 913km(570miles) north from Iwo-jima.
This is a forgotten island as a fortress because the allied power did not drop in here after Iwo-jima.














Source:
日本の火山 vol.34　八丈島 [東京] : 防災情報のページ - 内閣府
八丈島　直射砲台壕 その１ - とある戦跡と自衛隊

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 12, 2018)

This looks very similar to what I remember in the pictures. It was 58 years ago I read the book and my memory has faded (so I've been told) and many islands look the same. Very good research.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 12, 2018)

*ATLANTIC OCEAN. 1941. En route to Great Britain from the U.S., Douglas Boston bombers on the deck of a Cunard freighter. The ship is carrying seven planes, two torpedo boats, and twelve passengers who agreed to travel at their own risk. Ships that are part of the Allied convoy are seen in the background.



Photo; Robert Capa*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2018)

Awesome pics fellas!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 14, 2018)

*Messerschmitt Me265 fighter project*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2018)

*1940, Norvège, Cliché allemand montrant des marins réfugiés sur la coque renversée du "HMS Glowworm (H92)



* 
*Le "HMS Glowworm (H92)" a été coulé par le "Admiral Hipper". Celui-ci récupèrera 1 officier et 39 marins survivants.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2018)

*1939, Mongolie, Bataille de Khalkhin Gol, Des soldats japonais posent devant un chasseur Nakajima Ki-27 (九七式戦闘機)*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2018)

*1



944, Hongrie*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 18, 2018)

Flying boats of Kawanishi Aircraft. Then and now.













Source:
二式飛行艇 - Wikipedia
事業内容 | 新明和岩国航空整備株式会社

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 18, 2018)

Beautiful flying boats ... I can't resist a well-turned hull .
It was good, IMO, for GIs to _see _such and begin to grasp that their asian enemies were awesome engineers and designers ... and they didn't just kludge together _others'_ existing technologies

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 18, 2018)

Good point, MM.
The wave-dissipating hull design was Kawanishi's lineage.
Recent one looks Americanized to me.





Source:
https://scontent-sea1-1.cdninstagra...8&ig_cache_key=MTg1MjkxMjQxMDMyNzc3Nzg5Mg==.2

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 18, 2018)

U-boat

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 19, 2018)

*convair design study drawing No info.









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 19, 2018)

IJN battleship Yamato on the left with her sister ship Musasi on the right at Truk Islands in 1943.





Source: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/613DFAjzpjL._SL1024_.jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 19, 2018)

Man those were some beautiful ships.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 19, 2018)

*Bell Attack Bomber proposal *

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2018)

*Nakajima, B6N*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2018)

Lovely shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2018)

Fw -183 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2018)

Good stuff guys!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 25, 2018)

ju-390

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 25, 2018)

It's Caesar. Three clues: 1) on BISMARCK, there was a 20mm AA gun on the main deck between Caesar and Doria. You can see one of these mounts at right (covered in canvas). The forward-most pair was behind Bruno, so this isn't the bow. 2) BISMARCK had practice guns between Caesar and Doria--you can see the machinery for one of them (I think the 105mm) peeking out from behind the lower turret. These were only aft, not forward. 3) In this picture, the lower turret has a rangefinder. Turret Anton did not have a rangefinder; Turret Doria had one. Therefore, this is Turret Caesar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 25, 2018)

HMS Hood, as seen from HMS Prince of Wales, goes into action on May 24, 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 25, 2018)

Impressive pics, johnbr


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 27, 2018)

Himeji Factory of Kawanishi Aircraft on April 18, 1943.




Source: Mr Akio Uetani


A local government of Kasai City near Kobe now builds a N1K2-J 1/1 scale model for its new museum planned beside an old IJN runway Uzurano. The museum is to open in the next spring.





Source:
製作中の紫電改を見てきました | 人生グランド・ツーリング倶楽部 (Ⅱ)
神戸新聞NEXT｜社会｜戦闘機「紫電改」“復元”　鶉野飛行場跡で展示へ

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 28, 2018)

Burnelli Canadian Car & Foundry B-2000B Super Bomber. This 222ft span aircraft was CCF's proposal in the B-36 competition in 1942. It was to have been powered by eight Allison 3420s coupled in fours so that each pair provided 5,000 h.p., totalling 20,000 h.p. Armament called for a total of 14 20mm cannon in movable turrets located in the nose, at each end of the tail booms and in the upper and lower surfaces of the booms. With a normal bomb load of 40,000lb the B-2000B's all up weight would have been 220,000lb and the range 4,000 miles. The designed top speed was 300 m.p.h.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2018)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Oct 29, 2018)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 514687


Me155B/BV155

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 30, 2018)

Aichi B7A Ryusei (Allied code name Grace).




Source: 流星 (航空機) - Wikipedia

A set of brand-new canopy was found in a barn of a former worker of a subsidiary factory for Aichi Aircraft in 2008.




Source: 旧海軍の艦上攻撃機「流星」の風防　八代で発見される！画像アリ

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2018)

Very cool!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 30, 2018)

Talk about barn finds!


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 31, 2018)

Tieleader said:


> Talk about barn finds!



IJA 4WD "Kurogane" 





Found in 2013.




Source:
７０年の時を越えて、幻の国産車「くろがね四起」復元計画始動！（小林　雅彦 2014/02/28 公開） - クラウドファンディング Readyfor (レディーフォー)

Restored in 2016.




Source:
2年の歳月をかけて当時そのままに復元された「くろがね四起」がついに公開されたので見に行ってきました

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 31, 2018)

Damn!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 31, 2018)

Sweet find

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2018)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 31, 2018)

Update of the Kaga though it has taken 75 years.





Source:
航空母艦『加賀』　Aircraft Carrier Kaga : MONOCHROME SPECTER





https://www.huffingtonpost.jp/2017/03/28/kaga-amagi_n_15653650.html

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 1, 2018)

Hideo Itokawa (1912-1999).
Chief designer of Nakajima Ki-43.
Father of Japan's space rockets.





Source: Famous Airplanes of the World Vol 65





Source: 日本の宇宙開発の父 糸川英夫 生誕100年記念サイト 宇宙科学研究所





Source: 日本における宇宙開発のパイオニア・糸川英夫【前編】 | EMIRA





Source: 国際宇宙ステーションに関するトピックス：朝日新聞デジタル

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 1, 2018)

Takeo Doi (1904-1996)
Chief designer of Kawasaki Ki-61/100.
Contributed to the development of passenger planes and education of aircraft designers in the postwar.





Source: かかみがはら航空宇宙科学博物館 - ブナの中庭で





Source: Mechanic of World Aircraft vol 2

YS-11 prototype




Source: 零戦からYS−11そしてMRJへ

YS-11 variant for JSDF




Source: 航空自衛隊では現役　国産旅客機YS-11

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2018)

Very cool!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2018)

👍

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks David and Jim 

Tadanao Miki (1909-2005)
Designer of Kugisyo P1Y Ginga and MXY-7 Ohka as Technical Lt Commander of IJN.
Chief designer of the bullet train Shinkansen in the postwar.





Source: 新幹線 半世紀の旅 : 読売新聞





Source: 『人間爆弾「桜花」最後の証言 2』





Source: 開業まで1年、超特急の製造大急ぎ: 〜2014　読売新聞が撮った夢の超特急（新幹線の半世紀） : 新幹線 半世紀の旅 : 読売新聞

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> Thanks David and Jim
> 
> Tadanao Miki (1909-2005)
> Designer of Kugisyo P1Y Ginga and MXY-7 Ohka as Technical Lt Commander of IJN.
> ...


What a resume!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks Wojtek too 

Bullet trains then and now.




Source: NAKACO'S CRAFT'S WEBLOG





Source: 各駅停車｢新幹線こだま｣特急料金は妥当か | 新幹線

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 1, 2018)

jetcal1 said:


> What a resume!



Thanks jetcal1 too


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> Thanks jetcal1 too


Up early aren't you? Is it around 6:45 AM at your house?


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 2, 2018)

jetcal1 said:


> Up early aren't you? Is it around 6:45 AM at your house?



Yes, it was 6:45 AM. A beautiful morning to wake up early.
A picture of the day.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 2, 2018)

*I-Go (Igo) Missile (Japan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 2, 2018)

The second pic looks CGI but excellent one


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 3, 2018)

Tsutomu Kamijo (1905-1983)

A graduate of the MIT, aircraft engineer for the MItsubishi Heavy Industries during the ww2.
Contributed much to rebuilding Mitsubishi as a major repair factory for the US Forces during the Korean War.
An interesting anecdote would be his advice to a Mitsubishi staff during the war - "Don't work so hard. Japan can't win the US."






Kamijo. Probably 3rd from the left.





From the left: Director Moriya, Maj Woodyard, Maj Maylor, Kamijo and Secretary Hayashi.




Source: 戦前戦後の航空技術者 上條勉氏の資料一括!!　神... - ヤフオク!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2018)

Lovely shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 5, 2018)

Masayoshi Tsuruno (1916- )
A graduate of the Department of Aviation Engineering of Tokyo Imperial University in 1939.
Technical Lt Commander for the Yokosuka Naval Air Technical Arsenal.
Project leader of the J7W Shinden.
His career in the postwar is not known well but he was once introduced as a Shinden's designer on TV in 1985.





Source: The Xplanes of Imperial Japanese Army & Navy 1924-45 (published by Green-arrow Co Ltd)

Masayoshi Tsuruno on the right.




Source: TV interview: Mr. Masayoshi Tsuruno (Original Shinden designer), Mr. Kunitake Kiyohara (Engineer of Kyushu Airplane), and Mr. Masayoshi Matsuda (Factory worker of Kyushu Airplane)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 6, 2018)

Update of the Chokai.

IJN heavy cruiser "Chokai".





Source: 重巡洋艦『高雄型』　Takao-class Heavy cruiser. : MONOCHROME SPECTER

JMSDF DDG-176 "Chokai".




Source: MaritimeQuest - Chokai DDG-176

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 6, 2018)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 6, 2018)

The Hayabusa then and now.

Type 1 fighter Hayabusa for the old men.
Asteroid probe Hayabusa for the young men now.





Source: 日本の陸軍機　写真特集：時事ドットコム





Source: 「はやぶさ2」打ち上げ、12月3日に延期





Source: H-IIAロケット26号機、打ち上げ成功：「はやぶさ2」および3基の衛星を軌道投入 : SOCIETAS [ソキエタス]

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 7, 2018)

Rebuilding the submarine fleet.





Source: https://www.pinterest.jp/pin/290130400973515619/





Source: 海上自衛隊の潜水艦隊ヤベえ！性能違いすぎ！中国海軍も恐れる海自の対潜能力 - NAVER まとめ

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 7, 2018)

Dream of Japanese aircraft designers during the ww2.
Kunitake Kiyohara (1910- ), Chief-designer of the Kyusyu J7W Shinden, describes it in an alumni magazine of Nana-ko high school (present Kagoshima university) like this.

"I was looking forward to the plane flying with the turbine rocket engine (present turbo jet engine) as J7W2 but it was not in time for the war. I had no more chance to do with it but am really glad to see many rockets are being launched from our land Kagoshima today."

Kiyohara. 2nd from the left.




Source: http://www.sci.kagoshima-u.ac.jp/do...23-rakuyou_joutou/index-23-rakuyou_joutou.htm

JAXA Uchinoura in Kagoshima.




Source: イプシロンロケット試験機、打ち上げ成功！ | ファン!ファン!JAXA!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 9, 2018)

The "Raiden" then and now.

Mitsubishi J2M2 Raiden flown by Capt Shiraishi on March 8 1945.




Source: 14試局地戦闘機改　J2M2 - 雷電 - 海軍局地戦闘機


Beyond my imagination - Raiden for cosplay.




Source: Metal Gear Rising Raiden Cosplay: Jack the Cosplayer - Technabob

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 9, 2018)

The 11th tank battalion "Shikon (士魂)" for the defense of Japan's northern territory then and now.

IJA "Shikon" on the Kuril Islands.




Russian Kuril Islands Expedition Discovers Japanese WWII Tank






JGSDF "Shikon" in Hokkaido.
Source: 第11旅団-第11戦車隊

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 10, 2018)

The 302nd fighter squadron aka "302Ku" then and now.





Source: 日本海軍戦闘機も素晴らしい【画像多】 : ミリタリー ジャンク

Not joke.




Source: #302飛行隊 hashtag on Twitter

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 11, 2018)

Mitsubishi medium planes then and now.

G4M




Source: Photo Collection by Robert V. Mosier during 1946-1947
モージャー氏撮影写真資料 - 国立国会図書館デジタルコレクション

MRJ




Source: 三菱MRJ､ついに完成機をロールアウト | ロイター

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 11, 2018)

Kawasaki Aircraft then and now.

Kawasaki Ki-48.




Source: https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1857/44297702041_0e2219c483_b.jpg

Catching up Mitsubishi with the C-2.




Source: 美保基地航空祭2017に行ってきた : ぷらノート

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 11, 2018)

loving these comparisons Shinpachi


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 11, 2018)

rochie said:


> loving these comparisons Shinpachi



Thanks Karl too


----------



## Milosh (Nov 12, 2018)

rochie said:


> loving these comparisons Shinpachi



Have to whole heartily agree.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 12, 2018)

Kayaba Co (KYB) - legend of Japanese hydraulic equipments. Its glory and setback.

Kayaba's _oleo_-pneumatic shock absorber for the zero fighter.





Source: //twitter.com/yosizo/status/1052933627435048962

Data faked for quake equipment in hundreds of buildings.
KYB President Yasusuke Nakajima, center, and other executives apologize at a news conference in Tokyo on Oct. 16, 2018.




Source: Data faked for quake equipment in hundreds of buildings：The Asahi Shimbun

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 13, 2018)

Ishikawajima-Harima Heavy Industries (IHI).
Like Mitsubishi, IHI has been a major Japanese ship builder and jet engine developer since 1889.

Ne-20 for Kikka.




Source: 日本経済新聞

Kikka




Source: 噴式戦闘爆撃機 『橘花』

XF9-1 prototype engine for the JASDF's next generation fighter.




Source: 将来の戦闘機用を目指したジェットエンジンのプロトタイプ(XF9-1)を納入｜航空・宇宙・防衛｜2018年度｜ニュース｜株式会社IHI

X2 experimental plane being developed since 2009 under the assumption that the F-22 would not be available.




Source: 【防衛最前線（１０１）】「心神」に自衛官ピリピリ、稲田朋美防衛相ニッコリ　機密の塊、「先進技術実証機」Ｘ２

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 14, 2018)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 Hiryu.










Source: Index of /ArmyJB&W2


Mitsubishi Ha-42 engine for Hiryu in Kakamigahara aero-space museum.
This looks the one which was displayed in a museum of Arizona as a Nakajima's Homare a few years ago though I may be wrong.




Source: ハ４２（ハ２１４） - つくぶすま６８の備忘ログ

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks Wojtek and special ed.
The Mitsubishi Ha-42 engine in my last post, however, does not look Mitsubishi products as it bears Nakajima's atmosphere.
I frankly wonder what happened in the postwar.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 15, 2018)

Toyota Motors then and now.

Model AA in 1936. Toyota's first commercial car.




Source: 6YB【トヨタの歴史を一気に学べる施設の魅力】“車だけではない豊田の歴史”！◆トヨタ産業技術記念館 : ♪：ユッキーの部屋☆少しでも視聴された方が、ひと時の憩い所になればと・・・

Toyota's latest car Lexus GSF.




Source: LEXUS ‐ 仕様・価格｜GS F

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 15, 2018)

Honda Motors.

Honda started with the motorized bicycles as Honda Tech Lab in 1946.




Source: 【動画紹介】本田宗一郎の”夢の始まり”

It's now engaged in the aero-space industry too.
One of the quickly grown up companies like Sony.




Source: ホンダジェット、GEホンダが小型ターボファンエンジン「HF120」を出荷 | レスポンス（Response.jp）

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2018)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 16, 2018)

Aichi Aircraft was originally a clock maker processing plywood which was by chance good for making wooden propellers to be an aircraft maker later.
Aichi is now a gauge maker.

Legendary Aichi float planes.

E16A "Zuiun" (Allied code name: Paul)




Source: 瑞雲　実物大模型 : 備忘録（全体的にブルース）

1/1 scale model by local enthusiasts.




Source: 「最上のやつにも見せてやりたかったな」日向師匠大満足の富士急ハイランド瑞雲祭り開催！

Aichi E13A reconnaissance seaplane (Allied code name: Jake).
Captured E13A at Seletar airfield.




Source: Japan's Aichi E13A reconnaissance

Salvaged E13A of IJN 762-ku.




Source: 大神戸共榮圈: 萬世特攻平和祈念館　①

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 16, 2018)

How was the reproduction/model built? What materials were used? That project is a great idea for museums.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 16, 2018)

special ed said:


> How was the reproduction/model built? What materials were used? That project is a great idea for museums.



It was built by glass fiber's FRP and steel frames like this pic.




Source: ショー・イベント｜立体看板、立体造形、立体装飾、各種キャラクター制作ならm.e.works

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 16, 2018)

A very good idea. That is a skill that boat builders know and because of Japan being an island country many more models of other aircraft could be made using fiberglass.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 16, 2018)

Yes. If it was built by Carbon FRP and aluminium alloy, I think it could be airworthy.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 18, 2018)

Tachikawa Aircraft is now a property lease company as Tachihi Enterprise in Tachikawa City. I thought this company had nothing to do with aircraft anymore but a rumor says Tachihi is promoting a restoration project of Tachikawa Ki-9 Tainer at the moment.
If true, I hope it would consider other old models like Ki-54 too in the future.

Tachikawa_Ki-54




Source: 立飛企業 - Wikipedia

A Ki-54 raised from the lake Towada in 2012.
One of two engines seems to have been restored.








Source: 青森県立三沢航空科学館 子連れお出かけ情報 零戦 練習機を見てきました | 育児情報シェアブログ ASOBO KIDS

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 18, 2018)

I hope that it can be restored as it is a very pretty plane.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 19, 2018)

Tachihi (old Tachikawa Aircraft) does not necessarily seem to be interested in the aircraft business as a manufacturer but supporting young aircraft designers as a sponcor.

The Ki-9 restoration project.
4 Ki-9 replicas (as AKT95) which are equipped with Rotec R3600 Aussie-made engines are to fly in the next autumn .





Source: 九五式一型練習機 - Wikipedia






Source: https://www.facebook.com/akt95project/





Source: 

Project partner Mr Satoru Shinohe educates students in Tachihi.
He designedf a flyable anime-aircraft "Möwen" as M-02J.




Source: @aircraftolympos - Aircraft OLYMPOS - 高校生向けの航空機概論。OLYMPOS式の講義は、実機に囲まれて行われます。贅沢でしょう！皆貪欲に知識を吸収して行きます...

M02J




Source: 天晴れ！自作小型飛行物体「メーヴェ」テストフライト成功！ - Donquiyoの愛飢王国・菜似ぬ根野城/空飛どん兵衛

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2018)

No way! I loved that cartoon! I don't imagine they where able to fly it standing up huh?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 19, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> No way! I loved that cartoon! I don't imagine they where able to fly it standing up huh?



Seems to be struggling.






Source: 未来きたあああああ！　Oculus Riftでメ―ヴェ飛行体験！





Source: #ﾒｰｳﾞｪ hashtag on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2018)

Rotec R3600 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 20, 2018)

Katherine Stinson(1891-1977) in 1916.
Biplanes are good too.





Source: 一般財団法人日本航空協会 航空遺産継承基金活動記録





Source: キャサリン・スティンソン - Wikipedia




Source: 國民飛行會 (National Flight Club) キャサリン・スティントン | PSYCROSS 　BLOG

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Nov 20, 2018)

Katherine Stinson - Wikipedia

4th woman in the USA to get her pilot certificate and after only 4 hours.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks Milosh for the info 

JASDF Iruma Base seriously restored a Ohka 11 to show the wing structure recently.

Johnson Airbase (later Iruma) in 1948.












Source: ジョンソン〜入間基地における桜花(空技廠特殊攻撃機)の変遷








Source: 航空自衛隊入間基地

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2018)

Great info!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2018)

Lovely shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 21, 2018)

Beautiful !

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 22, 2018)

Mitsubishi Ki-200/J8M Shusui - a story of the no.1 prototype.

As official records tell, the no.1 prototype crashed during the test flight at the Oppama airfield near Yokosuka on July 7, 1945.
The airframe was thought having been abandoned when the war was over but, in fact, preserved under the ground of Nippon Aircraft in Yokohama to keep secrets. 

In June 1961. it was digged up as a relic.
Mitsubishi restored it in 2001 based on about 1,600 sheets of drawings.





Source: 日欧連絡路とロケット戦闘機 - 電脳　大本営





Source: 岐阜基地





Source: http://www.mystery-hunter.com/2015/07/13/旧日本軍局地戦闘機「秋水」/





Source: The Xplanes of Imperial Japanese Army & Navy 1924-45





Source: http://komakikiti.seesaa.net/article/449731432.html

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 22, 2018)

Wow! Wonder what else is buried out there?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 23, 2018)

Tieleader said:


> Wow! Wonder what else is buried out there?



Probably no more there.
The last treasure ground would be the old Tama army airfield (present Yokota Air Base).
No chances to dig there yet.








Source: http://www004.upp.so-net.ne.jp/imaginenosekai/nisitama-tamaaf.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 24, 2018)

Tachikawa Ki-106 - a wooden version of Nakajima Ki-84.
Japanese favor for the non-metal airframe had been rooted here decisively.






Carbon FRP wing protorype for the Mitsubishi F-2 developed in the late 1980s.




Source: 零戦を見てきました

Mitsubishi F-2 with the water-resistant, shock-durable, flame-retardant and stealth airframe.




Source: がんばれ、アポロ！！ - B型親父の趣味日記





Source: ＜Ｆ２墜落＞炎上し２人重軽傷　県営名古屋空港 - 俺ズム





Source: 横田友好祭行ってきた　パート10　戦闘機4 - sofyukiの日記

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 25, 2018)

Minelayer units are escorted by German Focke-Wulf Fw 200 Condor reconnaissance planes, somewhere over the Atlantic or the North Sea, in 1941.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 25, 2018)

So what, 75 feet off the water?


----------



## N4521U (Nov 25, 2018)

20 maybe!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2018)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2018)

Excellent pics!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 26, 2018)

Kamikaze then and now, and how it came.





Source: 中国人「日本軍が気合を入れる時「はちまき」をしていたけど、あれは何？」





Source: 太平洋戦争 日本陸軍航空隊 特攻兵の遺品刀 - ヤフオク!

Japanese kamikaze spirit is probably coming from an obsession of "No unity, no country" since the 7th century when Kyusyu Island of Japan had been occupied by China together with Korean Peninsula.

As a trivia, Koreans beat Chinese back to the northern border of the peninsula to liberate Korea and Kyusyu a few years later. It was a historic victory of Korean diplomacy.





Source: (画像1/3) ヤンキー女子をエイベックスが本気募集　オラオラ上等のアイドルオーディション開催




Source: 必勝ハチマキで気合を入れるスーツ姿の就活美女 | ぱくたそ-フリー素材・無料写真ダウンロード






Source: なぜ商社マンはモテるのか？外資系プレゼンテクをフル活用して解説する | キャリトレノート

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2018)

Very cool!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 27, 2018)

The world of colorized pictures by Atsushi Yamashita aka Irootoko,Jr.
Some of hundreds.























Source: 鐃述駈申鐃緒申 Aircrafts : MONOCHROME SPECTER

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Nov 27, 2018)

N4521U said:


> 20 maybe!



The front Fw200 is at about 100' (ws of Fw200 107')


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 2, 2018)

A Ki-27-ko of the IJA 84th independent flight squadron flying near Canton China in the end of 1939.
Corrected angle as I minded it.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 9, 2018)

*Martin-Baker MB2*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 9, 2018)

I was always a fan of the MB3, particularly this photo which was edited to show a proposed blown canopy. The heritage from the MB2, particularly the tail, is noticeable:




(Source: Smithsonian NASM website)

One thing I particularly liked about the Martin Baker designs is that they were built from the very beginning to be simple to maintain and the cockpit was an ergonomic delight compared to contemporary fighters. It's just a shame that the MB3 never made it into production. I think it would have been a pretty capable aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Milosh (Dec 9, 2018)

MB5
https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-QF8D-ZUB...UP4oPPSsAOkNyURPKwCLcB/s1600/MB5Chalgrove.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Dec 9, 2018)

Very P-51 ish!
Was this something Before NA designed the P-51A???


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 10, 2018)

It was considerably later than the P-51. First flight was in August 1942...but it had the 2000hp Sabre engine and armament was 6x20mm cannon. We are left to wonder what might have happened had the only prototype not crashed due to engine failure in September 1942, not just due to the loss of the airframe but also because it killed James Martin, one of the company's co-founders.


----------



## johnbr (Dec 10, 2018)

The Mb-3 guns.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 13, 2018)

Burnt-out Focke-Wulfe and Typhoon Aircraft at Antwerp, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 13, 2018)

A Junkers Ju 90 of Lufttransportstaffel 290 turns for the land as it comes under cannon attack from a Martin Marauder piloted by Wing Commander W S G Maydwell, the Commanding Officer of No. 14 Squadron RAF, off Bastia, Corsica. Maydwell and his crew, who had taken off from Protville, Tunisia, on a low-level reconnaissance sortie over the Tyrrhenian Sea, continued to attack the Ju 290 until they were shot at by the Corsican coastal defences and forced to break off. The Ju 290 crashed in Bastia and exploded shortly afterwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 13, 2018)

Rechlin Experimentals, Junkers Ju. 188, Focke-Wulf Fw.190D, Me.323 ‘Gigant’ at this ‘Boscombe Down’ of the Luftwaffe, watercolour and gouache drawing heightened with white,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2018)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 17, 2018)

Delivery of Zero fighters.





Photo by Hiroshi Nakamura
Source: http://www.memai-clinic.com/myhobby.html

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 18, 2018)

A Mk.IV tank IJA purchased in 1918.





Source: 日独戦争30





Source: 陸軍歩兵学校 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2018)

Awesome, I had no idea!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2018)

Cool shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 22, 2018)

*Knights of the Sea*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 22, 2018)

Young Japanese Women 



Photography found on the body of the Kamikaze Pilot who successfully attacked USS WEST VIRGINIA (BB-48), off Okinawa, 1 April 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 22, 2018)

German armored ship, 1933-1945) In port during the winter of 1939-1940. Note the ice on her forward hull and lifelines. This ship's name was changed from Deutschland on 15 November 1939. U.S. Naval History and Heritage Command Photograph.



German "Pocket Battleship" DEUTSCHLAND) Drawing of 1941 rig. Inset: ADMIRAL SCHEER. German - CA (DEUTSCHLAND Class) 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 22, 2018)

German Ship ADMIRAL SCHEER. Germany -CA. (Deutschland Class). Shows pre-war rig.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 22, 2018)

Germany - CA (Admiral Hipper Class). Fox'l'e Deck, German CA, showing turrets (8" guns) nos. 182. Ship is either BLUECHER or PRINZ EUGEN

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 22, 2018)

British battleship Prince of Wales (smoke column in left center) under fire from the German battleship Bismarck and heavy cruiser Prinz Eugen, with smoke from the sunken HMS Hood at right. Splashes to the right are shells from Prince of Wales that fell well short of the German ships. Photographed from Prinz Eugen. Copied from the report of officers of Prinz Eugen, with identification by her Gunnery Officer, Paul S. Schmalenbach

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 22, 2018)

USS Savannah (CL-42) at Salerno 
USS Savannah (CL-42) at Salerno




Strike of a German "Fritz X" Guided Bomb and Its Aftermath

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2018)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 22, 2018)

On April 1, 1945, 3 G4Ms equipped with 3 Ohkas attacked the USS West Virginia and 2 others near Okinawa.
The girl in picture would have been a fiancée of one of the crews as it looks like a matchmaking photo.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 23, 2018)

The big boy

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 23, 2018)

*musashi*




*tirpitz*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 23, 2018)

Halifax – The Spring Board by John Horton, in which the flurry of dockyard activity during the Second World War is clearly evident. 
The Battle of the Atlantic, 1939 to 1945 - Canada.ca

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 23, 2018)

Liberty ship diagram

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Dec 23, 2018)

johnbr said:


> The big boy
> View attachment 522788



BOOM, repair...... BOOM, repair.......BOOM........... repair...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2018)

Nice stuff guys!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

net

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

"Mainichi Shimbun", special issue dedicated to the Japanese Navy (1930)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*Piloted by Lt Alfred Magee, landing on the USS Cowpens (CVL-25) 12th January 1944.*
*Piloted by Lt Alfred Magee Fleeing the burning F6F Hellcat on USS Cowpens (CVL-25) 12th January 1944.*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 27, 2018)

Powerful pics

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*Nagato 1942



* 
*main guns off the Battleship Nagato in the Japanese Navy base Kure 1942.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*Japanese submarine I-30



* 
*The Kriegsmarine sailors escorting the Japanese submarine I-30 near the French port of Lorient 2nd August 1943.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

This 1944 Richard Vogt’s design was powered by two BMW 003 jet engines and was armed with *two MK 193 30 mm* cannon on each side of the fuselage and *one MG 151/20 20 mm* cannon in the nose. The real star of this design was the variable wing, which was achieved by rotating the whole wing spar, up to 35 degrees. This was believed to have the advantages of higher maximum speed when in the 35 degree sweep position and better handling when in the straight position. Because the fuselage was filled with wing-rotation machinery, the landing gear extended down from the wing mainspar, and were very long.




Span: 11.98 m (39′ 4″)
Straight: 10.06 m (33′ 0.375″) at 35 degree sweep
Length: 10.45 m (34′ 3.75″)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 27, 2018)

Dr Richard Vogt was brought to the U.S. and influenced the NASA AD-1 experimental test aircraft.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2018)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Dec 28, 2018)

HMS Turbinia at Spithead, 1897...






...after that day, everything changed for all the world's navies.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2018)

*-1944




folkingham england*

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Dec 29, 2018)

Missed this one by a couple of weeks, but imagine being the cameraman getting this shot!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Dec 29, 2018)

…please tell me a telephoto was used to get this one (  )...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2018)

Vertical take-off and landing Avro Arrow, A.V. Roe Canada Ltd., 1958.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2018)

Proclamation of war against the German Reich, September 10, 1939. Note that the day (“tenth”) is handwritten in the document (Registrar General sous-fonds, e011202192

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 31, 2018)

Soviet Tairov Ta-3 never produced Tairov Ta-3 was a twin-engined single-seat escort fighter designed and produced in the Ukrainian SSR in the Soviet Union from 1939.
The Tairov Ta-3 was a twin-engined single-seat escort fighter designed and produced in the Ukrainian SSR in the Soviet Union from 1939.
Tairov designed and built the OKO-6 to a Soviet Air Force requirement for a twin-engined escort fighter to escort and protect bombers on long range missions. Competing proposals included the Grushin Gr-1, MiG DIS and Polikarpov TIS.
The aircraft was a single-seat monoplane of mixed construction; with wing spars of 30KhSGA steel, D1 aluminium alloy ribs, flush riveted skin, and elektron magnesium alloy leading edges; the fuselage was largely of flush-riveted D1 aluminium alloy built as a semi-monocoque shell with a wooden tail section. Armour was provided fore and aft of the compact cockpit, and the heavy armament was grouped around the nose of the aircraft, with two 12.7mm BS machine guns in the upper nose and four ShVAK20 cannon in the lower forward fuselage. The engines were housed in large underwing nacelles and drove counter rotating propellers to eliminate torque effect with throttle movement.
First flown by Yu. K. Stankevich on 31 December 1939, the first aircraft was also tested by LII until the summer of 1940 when one of the engines threw a connecting-rod. The directional stability was found to be unsatisfactory so the second prototype (OKO-6bis) was built with a much longer rear fuselage, twin fins on the tips of a longer span tailplane as well as more powerful engines with LH rotation.
The third prototype was initially called OKO-6bis, changed to Ta-3, was flown by Stankevich in May 1941 with M-89 engines, one AM-37 37mm cannon and two ShVAK20 20mm cannon The fourth airframe which was to be the Ta-3bis with M-82 engines was abandoned due to the German invasion, and further work on the Ta-3 was halted when Tairov was killed in an airline crash, traveling between Moscow and Kuybyshev, in December 1941. *Some data * 
length: 9,83 m height: 3,76 m Propeller diameter: 3,10 m Propeller surface: 7,55 m² Track gauge: 3,80 m Wing surface: 25,40 m² Surface load: 261,0 kg/m² Performance load: 3,32 kg/PS Empty mass: 4.738 kg Start mass normal: 5.998 kg Start mass maximum : 6630 kg Tank content : 1.240 Liter Maximum speed ground level: 448 km/h March speed in 4,000 m 540 km/h Landing speed 140 km/h Climb rate: 8,7 m/s climb time to 1.000 m: 2,0 min climb time to 5.000m: 11,6 min range normal: 1.060 km range max: 1.840 km Max flight time: 3,5h take off distance: 460 m landing distance: 480 m 
*Armament:* 

 1 x 37mm AM-37 cannon 
 
 2 x 20mm ShVAK-20 cannon

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 1, 2019)

On the new year's day in 1945.





Source: https://scontent-ams3-1.cdninstagra...n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-ams3-1.cdninstagram.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2019)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 1, 2019)

Shinpachi said:


> On the new year's day in 1945.
> 
> View attachment 523761
> 
> Source: https://scontent-ams3-1.cdninstagra...n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-ams3-1.cdninstagram.com


Do you have anymore of those then/now comparisons? Those were great!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 1, 2019)

Shinpachi said:


> On the new year's day in 1945.
> 
> View attachment 523761
> 
> Source: https://scontent-ams3-1.cdninstagra...n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-ams3-1.cdninstagram.com



Don't let a certain Lucky 1* se this!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 3, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> Don't let a certain Lucky 1* se this!



I failed to acknowledge it.
Let me gift it to Jan later.
Thanks !


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 3, 2019)

Japanese radars then and now.
Threats arise when forgot to watch.

Type 13




Source: http://blog-imgs-37.fc2.com/i/l/2/il2itaki/20110801Radar13-Ushiomisaki.jpg

Type 21




Source: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cn43026UIAASCiI.jpg

Type 21




Source: 21号電探 : 戦艦 大和・武蔵 建造から就役、海戦、沈没までの実写画像まとめ - NAVER まとめ





Source: 根室半島某所　北方領土を睨む巨大レーダー基地 - 千島の桜 〜 Ｈｏｋｋａｉｄｏ Ｎａｋａｓｈｉｂｅｔｓｕ 〜





Source: 利尻・礼文観光（３） - 老人の独り言





Source: 福江島分屯基地

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 3, 2019)

They're back!
Thanks!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

*Specifications:*
Displacement: 3,300 tons surfaced, 4,373 tons submerged
Length: 110 meters (361 ft)
Beam: 9 meters (29 ft 6")
Draft: 7.25 meters (23 ft 9")
Speed: 18.5 knots surfaced, 10 knots submerged
Depth: 80-110 meters operating depth, 491 meters crush depth.
Range: ~7,000-10,000 nautical miles. ~70 nautical miles submerged on battery power @ 4.5 knots.
Complement: 118 (8 officers, 110 men)
Armament: 2 x 203mm (8") guns in turret, 4 x 550mm (22") heavyweight torpedo tubes in bow with 6 reloads, two triple trainable external torpedo mounts each with 1 x 550mm (22") tube and 2 x 400mm (16")tubes. 2 x 37mm anti-aircraft guns. After 1942 refit, 2 x twin 13.2mm anti-aircraft machine guns were fitted.
Aircraft: 1 × Besson MB.411 floatplane
*Firepower*
Surcouf was designed around the heavy cruiser armament of 203mm (8”) guns, which was the largest calibre allowed under the Washington Treaty. It was considered more economical to engage merchant ships with guns rather than torpedoes as many more rounds could be carried. The guns also had a longer range and could be directed by the aircraft. Surcouf was also equipped with a range finder which rotated with the turret and was positioned sideways for underwater streamlining.
The guns could fire 26 km (28,000 yards) with aircraft direction, or 16 km (17,000 yards) using the periscope and fire director. The ammunition and charges were stored separately below the gun and hoisted into the turret via a single ammunition lift. The rounds and charges were mated in the turret.

The guns were in a fully enclosed turret which was integral to the pressure hull. To prevent flooding through the gun barrels, there were muzzle doors which could be opened and closed from within the turret, similar to on torpedo tubes. The gun could be trained and fired within 3.5 minutes of surfacing. One of the limitations of the gun turret was that it was only stable in light seas.
*Airpower*
Surcouf was the first submarine in the world to be built with a designed-in aircraft capability. A single hangar under the sail could accommodate a collapsible floatplane for reconnaissance and fire direction. The aircraft could only be launched and recovered while the submarine was surfaced
*Fate*
In 1930 the Treaty for the Limitation and Reduction of Naval Armament (aka London Naval Treaty) placed restrictions on submarines. France (and other signatories) was not allowed to possess more than three large submarines, with a surface displacement limit of 2,800 tons. Submarine gun armament was not to exceed 6.1” (150 mm). Surcouf, which was larger and more heavily armed than allowed by the terms, was specifically excepted. But it meant that no more submarines of the same design could be built.
arly in World War Two Surcouf served in the Caribbean and off the West Coast of Africa. She was being refitted in Brest when Germany invaded France. She was able to escape to England, running on the surface a single engine. Initially she remained under French control, but British forces seized her on 3rd July 1940 to prevent her falling into German hands with the French Armistice. Three British submariners and one French officer died during a scuffle as the boat was seized. In August Surcouf’s refit was completed and she entered service with the Free French.




On 2nd February 1942 she departed Halifax, Canada, heading south towards the Panama Canal. The plan was to sail through the canal and on to Sydney, Australia, via Tahiti. She was last reported on the night of 18/19th February 1942, about 70 nautical miles north of Cristóbal, Colón. The cause of the disappearance has never been satisfactorially established although reports at the time pointed towards the American freighter Thompson Lykes which reported hitting a semi-submerged object. The entire crew perished and the wreck remains uncharted.
It was sunk because it was sinking the convoy ships .My dad got that from a man on the convoy.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

Free French Navy – “Le SURCOUF” (NN3) was a (361') Cruiser Submarine – Under Going Major Refit

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

*Aircraft Doom the Bismarck*
International Naval Research Organization Articles - Bismarck's Final Battle - NavWeaps

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

USS Connecticut B-18 getting one of her bow 12"/45 (30.5 cm) guns installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

*U.S. Navy’s Only 18-inch Gun*




NSWC Dahlgren Centennial Blog - 18 Inch Gun History

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

Info on USA big ship guns. 

*Gun Characteristics * *Designation* 18"/48 (45.7 cm) Mark 1 
16"/56 (40.6 cm) Mark 4
18"/47 (45.7 cm) Mark "A"*Ship Class Used On 1* None (Experimental)*Date Of Design* 1920*Date In Service* Never mounted aboard ship 
Prototype: 
As 18"/48 (45.7 cm): Never finished in this configuration
As 16"/56 (40.6 cm): 1927
As 18"/47 (45.7 cm): 1942
*Gun Weight* 18"/48 (45.7 cm): 177.8 tons (180.7 mt) 
16"/56 (40.6 cm): 185.2 tons (188.2 mt)
18"/47 (45.7 cm): 177.0 tons (179.8 mt)*Gun Length oa* 18"/48 (45.7 cm): 884.0 in (22.454 m) 
16"/56 (40.6 cm): 915.0 in (23.241 m)
18"/47 (45.7 cm): 865.0 in (21.971 m)*Bore Length* 18"/48 (45.7 cm): 864 in (21.946 m) 
16"/56 (40.6 cm): 896 in (22.758 m)
18"/47 (45.7 cm): about 846 in (21.488 m)*Rifling Length* 18"/48 (45.7 cm): 737.263 in (18.727 m) 
16"/56 (40.6 cm): 765.712 in (19.449 m)
18"/47 (45.7 cm): 718.965 in (18.262 m)*Grooves* 16"/56 (40.6 cm): 96 grooves 
Others: N/A*Lands* N/A*Twist* 18"/48 (45.7 cm): Uniform RH 1 in 32 
16"/56 (40.6 cm): Uniform RH 1 in 35
18"/47 (45.7 cm): Uniform RH 1 in 25*Chamber Volume* 18"/48 (45.7 cm): 36,900 in3 (604.7 dm3) 
16"/56 (40.6 cm): 34,000 in3 (557.2 dm3)
18"/47 (45.7 cm): 36,900 in3 (604.7 dm3)*Rate Of Fire* about 1.5 - 1.75 rounds per minute 

^Although this weapon was extensively considered in numerous battleship design studies of the 1920s and 1930s, it was never formally selected for any ship. The last US battleship design, the cancelled USS Montana (BB-67) class, would have carried the same 16"/50 (40.6 cm) Mark 7 guns as did the previous USS Iowa (BB-61) class.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

he French submarine _Surcouf_ was launched in 1929 in direct response to the Washington Naval Treaty of 1922. This treaty placed a limit on naval construction to prevent an arms race in the post World War I years. The limits were placed on surface ships, restricting both total displacement and the caliber of the guns. The French sought to exploit the lack of restrictions on submarines by commissioning what was in effect an undersea cruiser. This submarine did not go unnoticed for there are dozens of articles about the launching in American newspapers. These articles bore such titles as “France Will Launch Greatest Submarine” At 400 feet in length she was the size of a light cruiser and larger than any American and British submarine. She was armored to a degree like a surface ship, carried four 5.5 inch guns as well as torpedo tubes. She even had a watertight hanger with a seaplane. This “undersea dreadnaught” or “French monster” could travel halfway around the world at 13 knots without refueling.[2] Within the hull was space for 8 officers and 110 men including 90 days worth of provisions. The French navy allowed for wine in their rations and this was not neglected in the _Surcouf_. Just forward of the reserve 550mm torpedoes was stowage for 5.2 tons or 5200 liters of wine. This capacity would provide half a liter of wine per man per day for all 90 days. Given that the daily French naval ration was half a liter there would be no wine for any of the 40 prisoners she could carry

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

Battleship Bismarck

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

*French battleship 34cm breech-loading gun.



*
In the centre of the photograph we can see the toothed mechanism for giving a small degree of inclination. Just above the complex breech mechanism is a plaque with the date 1884. Arc of fire is obtained by swinging the gun mount along a rail system as seen in the immediate lower foreground.The rail system overhead is for moving shells and powder charges.. 
The Rise of the Big Gun

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

*HMS M1*
Big guns were installed not only in battleships but also in submarines. The M series of British submarines included four boats completed between 1917 to 1918. Each carried a single 12 inch gun that could elevate but the submarine had to turn to change the direction of fire. In company with HM submarines H31, H48 and H43, M1 visited Anvers in 1925. In November of the same year, M1 was rammed by SS Vidar and sank with all hands. The wreck was located in 1999 and this is possibly the last photograph of M1. 

_Verso "Anvers 5 Oct. 1925 Visite de sous-marins Anglais Dernière photo du M1"_ 



_10.3cm x 7.7cm Gelatin silver print_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

*Marine Nationale Surcouf*
The German submarine fleet caused great havoc to the Allies during World War One and almost brought Britian to its knees. The Naval Disarmement conferences of the 1920s and 30s in Washington and London attempted to limit the construction of submarines. The British even called for a total ban on submarines and were concerned about the construction of Surcouf with its two 8 inch guns mounted in a rotating turret. With an endurance of 90 days, the Surcouf was a long range commercial raider and included a small spotter floatplane in a water-tight compartment. Here we can see the mechanism for closing the end of each barrel prior to diving.




_16.8cm x 11.7cm Gelatin silver print_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

* SS Florida seen from HMS Glorious*
During exercises with Royal Navy cruisers and destroyers off the coast of Spain and with some of her aircraft in the air, the aircraft carrier HMS Glorious was in collision with the three-year-old French liner Florida of the Societe Generale de Transport Maritime à Vapeur. There were banks of fog in the area on 1st April 1931 and the aircraft carrier, after entering a thick fog bank, turned to leave the fog so as to recover her aircraft. However, the manoeuvre was compromised by the presence of the screening cruisers and destroyers. The turn was cancelled and shortly after 9h00, HMS Glorious hit SS Florida just forward of the bridge as she crossed the starboard bow of HMS Glorious. After the collision, the carrier remained in contact with SS Florida and her passengers were transferred to HMS Glorious using improvised gangways.
_Verso: "A view after Glorious has backed out." in black ink._ 
_ 14.2cm x 10.7cm Gelatin silver print_ 
*HMS Glorious prepares to tow SS FLorida.*
With pumps running and collision mats over part of the hole, HMS Glorious backed out and prepared to tow SS Florida to Gibraltar. 
_Verso: "Florida showing men from Glorious on board preparing to tow." in black ink._ 
*The damaged bow of HMS Glorious.









*
The collision damaged 60 feet of the flying-off deck and here the crew are trying to clear the bow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

Surcouf info 
Displacement: 3,250 long tons (3,300 t) (surfaced)
4,304 long tons (4,373 t) (submerged)
2,880 long tons (2,930 t) (dead)
Length: 110 m (361 ft)
Beam: 9 m (29 ft 6 in)
Draft: 7.25 m (23 ft 9 in)
Installed power: 7,600 hp (5,700 kW) (surfaced)
3,400 hp (2,500 kW) (submerged)
Propulsion: 2 × Sulzer diesel engines (surfaced)
2 × electric motors (submerged)
2 × screws
Speed: 18.5 knots (34.3 km/h; 21.3 mph) (surfaced)
10 kn (19 km/h; 12 mph) (submerged)
Range: Surfaced:
18,500 km (10,000 nmi; 11,500 mi) at 10 kn (19 km/h; 12 mph)
12,600 km (6,800 nmi; 7,800 mi) at 13.5 kn (25.0 km/h; 15.5 mph)
Submerged:
130 km (70 nmi; 81 mi) at 4.5 kn (8.3 km/h; 5.2 mph)
110 km (59 nmi; 68 mi) at 5 kn (9.3 km/h; 5.8 mph)
Endurance: 90 days
Test depth: 80 m (260 ft)
Boats & landing craft carried: 1 × motorboat in watertight deck well
Capacity: 280 long tons (280 t)
Complement: 8 officers and 110 men
Armament: 2 × 203 mm (8 in) guns (1×2)
2 × 37 mm (1.46 in) anti-aircraft guns (2×1)
4 × 13.2 mm (0.52 in) anti-aircraft machine guns (2×2)
8 × 550 mm (22 in) torpedo tubes (14 torpedoes)
4 × 400 mm (16 in) torpedo tubes (8 torpedoes)
Aircraft carried: 1 × Besson MB.411 floatplane

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

xb-51

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2019)

Awesome posts!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

And it was a lot of work.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 4, 2019)

Greatly appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks for the intell. Wonder how they would fared in actual combat.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 4, 2019)

Superb pics.


----------



## Elvis (Jan 4, 2019)

The Hindenburg over NYC in 1937. Looks like a Beech Staggerwing flying escort.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 4, 2019)

The Beech was from a news paper but I can't remember more. Read too long ago

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Elvis (Jan 4, 2019)

Hey Wurger,

Shouldn't the Buffalo have Finnish markings and the Hurricane have British markings?
...that always struck me as odd.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2019)

Nope. Both of the GB main topics say " Foreign Service" what means planes of the service in different AF than the one of the country the planes were designed. The Buffalo is of the Dutch service while the Hurricane was used by the Finnish AF. So all is OK.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 5, 2019)

* Fokker D21 *

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 5, 2019)

That's Phil Makanna's shot of the CAF Zero that went to New Zealand for Warbirds over Wanaka in 2010.

That Fokker D.XXI shot is interesting, is that airframe marked 396 a Northrop? and a Fok. G-1 can be seen in the background next to the Ju 52/3m.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 5, 2019)

Yup, answered my own question, Northrop A-17. I also found out that Fokker was forced to make repairs and overhaul Luftwaffe Ju 52/3ms that had been damaged during the invasion.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)

*German soldiers on the street of an occupied Soviet village during a snowstorm*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)

A German soldier, a Japanese pilot and a Japanese officer inspect a damaged Soviet light tank BT-7 model 1937.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)

*WW2 ... Atlantic convoy*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)

*1943 ... victory through progress!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)

*WW2 ... two million tons! - UK*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)

1938

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 6, 2019)

Interesting.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 6, 2019)

IJA disappeared but IJN survived as JMSDF.

Lifting IJN Destroyer "Nashi" in 1954.





JMSDF DE-261 "Wakaba" (1956-1971). Former IJN "Nashi".

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Jan 6, 2019)

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Elvis (Jan 6, 2019)

Found some _neato_ pics, while searching for some fodder for the the P-26 thread...







...with Boeing B-9 bomber...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 6, 2019)

...a volley of Hurricanes...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 6, 2019)

...a flock of Whirraway's….

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 6, 2019)

...a school of P-40's...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 6, 2019)

...XB-15 vs. P-26...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 6, 2019)

...the Whitley bomber...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 6, 2019)

...also posted in the P-26 thread, but too cool not to include here, too...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 6, 2019)

...Boeing Monomail...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 6, 2019)

...Northrup N9MB...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2019)

Good stuff guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)

*1941... the mosquito boat!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)

*1942... war 'inventions*

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 7, 2019)

johnbr said:


> *1941... the mosquito boat!*
> View attachment 524725


You might have a Mosquito boat, but where I come from, we had *THE MOSQUITO FLEET!*
Puget Sound's Mosquito Fleet - HistoryLink.org

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 7, 2019)

*Ships of the US Navy third fleet anchored at Ulithi during preparations for the invasion of Japan, 1945*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2019)

That Outrigger Tank would have been humorous to watch.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 8, 2019)

Left to right: Hartmann Grasser (103 victories), Walter Nowotny (258 victories, KIA), Günther Rall (275 victories), Heinrich Prinz zu Sayn-Wittgenstein (83 victories, KIA) & Nicolaus von Below

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 8, 2019)

Me-



P 1091

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 8, 2019)

Bv-215

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 8, 2019)

"Study of US Airfield Construction Equipments (航空基地建設器材輯覧)"
published by Great Japan Aviation Engineering Association (大日本航空技術協会) in March 1945.

















Source: 航空基地建設器材輯覧. 3 (掘鑿器材) - 国立国会図書館デジタルコレクション

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2019)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 8, 2019)

johnbr said:


> Left to right: Hartmann Grasser (103 victories), Walter Nowotny (258 victories, KIA), Günther Rall (275 victories), Heinrich Prinz zu Sayn-Wittgenstein (83 victories, KIA) & Nicolaus von Below
> 
> View attachment 524913


That's 719 victories, total.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Elvis (Jan 10, 2019)

...always a good day when my beloved L-4 takes out another Axis warrior...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 10, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 10, 2019)

It says that's Dwight Eisenhower, but I'm not so sure....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 10, 2019)

Sure looks like him


----------



## special ed (Jan 10, 2019)

Ike in the rear seat.


----------



## special ed (Jan 10, 2019)

Looks like his security in the background.


----------



## Elvis (Jan 10, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 10, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 10, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 10, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 10, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 10, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 10, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 10, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 10, 2019)

...on New Year's Day!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 10, 2019)

...the friendly skies...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 10, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 10, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 10, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 10, 2019)

...adversary's...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2019)

Nice.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 11, 2019)

But ya gotta give credit to whence they came ey!
Nice shots.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 16, 2019)

The night shots got me a bit nostaglic. This was taken a couple of years after I retired.
An F-14 "Tomcat" from the "Checkmates" of Fighter Squadron Two One One (VF-211) ignites its afterburner seconds before a launch from the number three catapult. John C. Stennis and her embarked Carrier Air Wing Nine (CVW-9) continue to conduct bombing missions in support of Operation Enduring Freedom. U.S. Navy photo by Photographer's Mate 3rd Class (AW) Jayme Pastoric (It looks like they never got to transition to the F110 judging from this photo.)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 16, 2019)

Power and beauty!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 17, 2019)

Ice off wings

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 17, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 17, 2019)

A closer look at the French Air Force which was "divided up into four commands which have their headquarters at Metz, Paris, Lyons, and Tours"




Vol.3, No.59, Pg.16, July 2nd, 1938

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 17, 2019)

A selection of aircraft belonging to the three independent Air Services of the U.S. There was heavy competition between manufacturers as the U.S. Army Air Corps, the U.S. Navel Air Service, and the U.S. Marine Corps each purchased their aircraft separately.
Vol.3, No.57, Pg.16, June 18, 1938

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 17, 2019)

*Alberta Aviation Museum*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 17, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 17, 2019)

Way, way cool!


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 17, 2019)

Since all of my personal pix and books are in post-flood storage, I found this online. Since I was already a F-14 guy and really junior, I spent 4 1/2 months working in the ship's laundry and the aft galley. (Yuck!) As soon as I can, I will scan what personal pix I have and post once a week or so. This was my first cruise of six over a period of 480 paychecks.





F-4J _Phantom II_ of Fighter Squadron VF-31 "Tomcatters" landing on the aircraft carrier USS _Saratoga_ (CV-60). VF-31 was assigned to Carrier Air Wing 3 aboard the _Saratoga_ for a deployment to the Mediterranean Sea from 10 March to 27 August 1980. (_Official USN photograph.)_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 17, 2019)

me-p1107 ho-18b

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 17, 2019)

Strange stuff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2019)

I agree.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 18, 2019)

Interesting


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2019)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 22, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 23, 2019)

_Surcouf_ with guns trained off the centerline. Note how a portion of the superstructure rotated with the gunhouse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 25, 2019)

*Aeronca Chief Factory Drawing - circa 1946*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 27, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 27, 2019)

Radar plot from Opana Radar Station on the morning of December 7, 1941, indicating a large number of aircraft approaching the island of Oahu, which turned out to be the first wave of Japanese bombers. (National Archives Identifier 2600930

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 27, 2019)

Japan end ww-2 map

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 27, 2019)

China 1945 map


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 30, 2019)

xp-57

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 30, 2019)

This is the same Preston tucker of the Tucker cars of 1948. Had many inovations but unsucessful.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 31, 2019)

Hispano Suiza Series Y unit fitted with a three-speed blower



giving a rated altitude of 10,000 metres.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 31, 2019)

?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 31, 2019)

New to me ? Potez engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Feb 2, 2019)

*Allison poster. e.bay



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Feb 3, 2019)

Report on Blohrm Voss
from here FIAT-CIOS-BIOS


----------



## johnbr (Feb 3, 2019)

*Focke Achelis FA-330 Rotary Wing Kite*


----------



## johnbr (Feb 5, 2019)

Hughes XF-11 model; net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## stug3 (Mar 13, 2019)

M1919 quality control testing





Browning Hi-Power production

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Mar 13, 2019)

First one reminds me of my first girlfriends mother

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Mar 13, 2019)

Glider said:


> First one reminds me of my first girlfriends mother



Including the M1919?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Mar 13, 2019)

Didn't need the M1919, scary enough without it

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 13, 2019)

Those were my first thoughts also.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 27, 2019)

Picture of the modern day but I think there was a similar situation in the 1920s..

BAE suggests its new fighter to Japan.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2019)

Interesting stuff shinpachi!


----------



## stug3 (Mar 29, 2019)

Luxembourg 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## stug3 (Apr 8, 2019)

A grunt finds a "souvenir" to send back to the 'world' from 'Nam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 8, 2019)

stug3 said:


> A grunt finds a "souvenir" to send back to the 'world' from 'Nam.
> View attachment 534669


Dinner is served !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2019)

Yikes! Nice shot!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Apr 15, 2019)

GIs relaxing in front of Notre Dame Cathedral August 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2019)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

DR Militaria: Panzer neue Munition Foto adapt. auf GS 298 München 13.2.1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2019)

WWII photo Luftwaffe anti-aircraft gunners posing at the FlaK 37 gun in the 10i | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2019)

WWII photo Luftwaffe anti-aircraft gunners posing at the FlaK 37 gun in the 10i | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 BRITAIN COVENTRY BLITZ 37 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2019)

Good work!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2019)

1944 USAAF Flight Crew Gear 7x9 Original News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2019)

Luftnachrichter, Sendemast. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo 1940 US Marine mascot dog Mike Marine Corps S Carolina 1364 | eBay

Good ole"boy

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2019)

2.WK Postkarte / Schlachtschiff Bismarck / WW 2 / WK 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2019)

2.WK Postkarte / Schlachtschiff Bismarck / WW 2 / WK 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## leons (May 9, 2019)

Shinpachi said:


> An A6M8c picture which is said fake.
> I have no idea.
> 
> View attachment 359352


It was common for the US to badge any captured A/C ASAP and like wise for the IJA, there is a couple of pics of 3 B-17 that were captured at Clark AB in the PI. The photo show and early model B-17 w/the original funky vertical stabilizer and the other two are the later version, all three have the Rising Sun badge visible. I will try to find the copy I have of those A/C. Here is the link for the article on the US B-17s captured by the Japanese. Captured B-17


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2019)

Nr22 Presse-Foto Panzer Werfer auf Selbstfahrlafette SdKfZ tank 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2019)

Nr35 Presse-Foto 8,8cm Pak Panzer SdKfZ 164 tank 1944 Nashorn | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2019)

Nr.12 Presse-Foto deutsche Panzer Ungarn Großwardein 1944 tank hungary | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2019)

Nr33 Presse-Foto deutscher Panzer tank Memel 1944 Stug Panther Grossdeutschland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2019)

Nr65 Presse-Foto Panzer Stug Sturmgeschütz Höckerlinien Karpathen 1944 Sperre | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2019)

Foto 12 Panzer Tank Tiger Panther Sturmgeschütz „Hohenstaufen“ Stug Abt 9 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2019)

FOTO 2 WK PANZER LAFETTE !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2019)

Nr58 Presse-Foto Fallschirmjäger Invasionsfront Normandie Panzerschreck 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2019)

2 WK Panzer UDSSR Tank Rusische Soldaten Panzer CCCP Foto WWII | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2019)

2 WK Panzer German Tank Wehrmacht Soldaten Panter Tiger Foto WWII | eBay

Yes yes the 7th panzer armee is coming but we have tea first

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2019)

S420 Foto Wehrmacht Art Reg 7 Russland SUBLODINO Beute Panzer T34 PAK gerammt ! | eBay

What kind of kill mark should i paint on the barrel??????

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2019)

Four white helmets.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (May 11, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2 WK Panzer German Tank Wehrmacht Soldaten Panter Tiger Foto WWII | eBay
> 
> Yes yes the 7th panzer armee is coming but we have tea first
> 
> View attachment 537711


Its like when the Star Wars and Aliens movies were shot in England. All production came to a screeching halt at tea time!


----------



## Tieleader (May 11, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> S420 Foto Wehrmacht Art Reg 7 Russland SUBLODINO Beute Panzer T34 PAK gerammt ! | eBay
> 
> What kind of kill mark should i paint on the barrel??????
> 
> View attachment 537712


I'm waiting for the first phallic joke on this one.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2019)

1942 WW2 Press Photo Women's Ambulance Defense Corps Corporal Picking Tomatoes | eBay

Eyes on the tomatoes boys eyes on eyes tomatoes.....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 13, 2019)

... those were the days ... _real_ tomatoes.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2019)

Days of wild tomatoes... I like it.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 13, 2019)

New Jersey field tomatoes more likely ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2019)

1942 GI Washing Clothes Off Stern of Indian Bound Troopship Original News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 14, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_146-1997-026-32a-_flugzeug_me_109-_wartung_und_bewaffnung-jpg.538185

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

Original WWII AAF Photo USO or US Army WAC WOMEN Staff 1944 Italy 125 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2019)




----------



## javlin (May 16, 2019)

Old Rhinebeck Aerodrome

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 17, 2019)

javlin said:


> Old Rhinebeck Aerodrome
> 
> View attachment 538414



Really? I thought this was that place in NZ..


----------



## javlin (May 17, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Really? I thought this was that place in NZ..


I got it viva email Vick from my neighbor who is in PA right now with his Son.


----------



## Tieleader (May 17, 2019)

Jasta 11 Triplanes over New Zealand


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2019)

1944 Original WW2 Press Photo Air Forces AIR-WAC Portrait New Shoulder Insignia | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (May 17, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1944 Original WW2 Press Photo Air Forces AIR-WAC Portrait New Shoulder Insignia | eBay
> 
> View attachment 538488
> 
> ...


Damn Taunton is three towns from me!


----------



## Tieleader (May 17, 2019)

javlin said:


> I got it viva email Vick from my neighbor who is in PA right now with his Son.


They do have a tripehound there. Repro obviously. Thanks for sharing the pix!
World War I (1914-1918) « Old Rhinebeck Aerodrome


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (May 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (May 29, 2019)

*A USAF B-2 Spirit Stealth Bomber, USAF B-52 Stratofortress Bomber, and USAF B-1B Lancer Bomber Flying In Formation Over Shreveport 
During the 2008 Defenders of Liberty Airshow and Open House at Barksdale Air Force Base, May 10, 2008
Shreveport, State of Louisiana, USA* 
ChamorroBible.org: Sumongsong (Nobiembre) 29, 2005, Salmo 33:16-22. Manguaguan na Palabran Si Yuus - God's Precious Words

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (May 29, 2019)

After Black Shield ended in 1968, the A-12s flew back to the United States, where they were placed in storage. (Courtesy Roadrunners Internationale.
Vietnam, the CIA, and the World’s Fastest Aircraft | Military Aviation | Air & Space Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 29, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original WWII AAF Photo USO or US Army WAC WOMEN Staff 1944 Italy 125 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 538252


Gal on the far right reminds me of Vivian Vance.

Wheels


----------



## Shinpachi (May 30, 2019)

"Unite for the National Defense" by the Anglican-Episcopal Church in Japan in 1940.





Source:
江戸東京博物館：収蔵品検索

"Be Prepared for the Coming Air Raid" by Ministry of the Interior / Japan Air Defense Association circa 1941.




Source: 江戸東京博物館：収蔵品検索





Source: 江戸東京博物館：収蔵品検索

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 31, 2019)

Recruit - IJA vs IJN.

Join the Army.




Source: 江戸東京博物館：収蔵品検索

Join the Navy.




Source: 江戸東京博物館：収蔵品検索

Join the Arsenal.




Source: 江戸東京博物館：収蔵品検索

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (May 31, 2019)

3 view Dornier 417 medium bomber/reconnaissance aircraft from January 1943. Crew of 4. Canopy and wing leading edges fitted with Kuto strips to protect against barrage balloons. Engines were initially DB 603A then to be replaced with DB 603 G .net ,It was due to fly August 1943 but its projected performance was slightly worse than the Ju 188 though it was a far superior aircraft in many other ways. It was cancelled before the first prototype was finished.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 2, 2019)

A roll of Japanese paper coated by konjak glue which showed excellent strength and water resistance as a material of the balloon bombs during the wartime.





Source: 江戸東京博物館：収蔵品検索





Source: 江戸東京博物館：収蔵品検索





Source: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/dFhMMJ_CiCw/maxresdefault.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 2, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 3, 2019)

Probably these pics are popular but I have not seen them before.

A F6F at Atsugi.









A J8M test flight at Oppama.









Source: Harold A. Skaarup, author of Shelldrake

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2019)

1942 Lot of 2 News Service Photos-Women Working on Warplanes-Nice-LOOK! | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2019)

German Soldier Cleans Weapon Stalingrad 1943 Print WW2 WWII See other sizes | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 3, 2019)

Researching the icing phenomenon on aircraft with the airframes of A5M and A6M in Niseko, Hokkaido during 1943-1945.














Source: Meteorological Society of Japan
検索結果

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 3, 2019)

Lineage of Japanese decoy art.








Source: Bamboo Bombers and Stone Tanks—Japanese Decoys Used in World War II





Source: https://kyusyu-love.c.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_images/blog/_7dd/kyusyu-love/6-2-7550e.jpg





Source: https://www.bloom-s.co.jp/bloom-blog/images/20171220-2.jpg





Source: 今治市玉川近代美術館スタッフブログ: 玉川に、巨大イノシシ（わらアート）出現中！！

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2019)

The ice test is fascinating!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2019)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 4, 2019)

vikingBerserker said:


> The ice test is fascinating!



I agree, David.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 5, 2019)

As an episode, the test airframe A5M (probably A5M4) is thought a survivor of the Battle of the Coral Sea as deployed on the IJN aircraft-carrier Shoho in December 1941 but replaced with Zero fighter prior to the battle.

IJN "Shoho"










Source: Wiki

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2019)

WWII M3 Tanks on Production Line at American Car & Foundry Plant Photo -B501 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 5, 2019)

Art of a carrier conversion of an Admiral-class battlecruiser

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 5, 2019)

US dispatch riders rolling with the Harley-Davidson WLAs and Thompson SMGs for a photo shoot. Snappy package all in all.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 5, 2019)

Propaganda illustration showing the loss Soviet is suffering by Nazi invasion by imposing the scale on US map:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 5, 2019)

Ship



and missiles related to the abortive Typhon Combat System.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 5, 2019)

Art of the Bell Boeing SV-22. The SV-22 was proposed variant of the V-22 Osprey intended to be a replacement of the SH-2 Seasprite and S-3 Viking


----------



## johnbr (Jun 5, 2019)

In 1924, Vickers offered Japan a modified Nelson-class design, designated Design No.873, at the request of Rear Admiral Yuzuru Hiraga

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 5, 2019)

In the early-mid 1920s, Japan looked to American and British designs for aircraft carriers. Both New York Shipbuilding Corporation and Vickers Shipbuilding responded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 5, 2019)

Project 885 Yasen-class nuclear attack submarine

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 5, 2019)

The Lockheed Martin/Boeing A/F-X stealth strike fighter. The Boeing Super Hornet was originally intended to be an interim aircraft for the A/F-X (until the A/F-X was cancelled in the mid-1990s).

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2019)

WWII AP Wire Photo 6/11/44 German Soldiers Surrender Norman Beachhead France 778 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2019)

Polizei ? Truppe Holland Niederlande Beute DAF M39 Pantrado Panzer Spähwagen Kfz | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2019)

2.WK Foto Panzer Schnellboot Russische Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2019)

Foto Tancík vz. 33 Praga T 33 Beute Panzer ? aus Tschechien | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2019)

Foto Tancík vz. 33 Praga T 33 Beute Panzer ? aus Tschechien | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2019)

Foto/Photo 1101,Panzer,Tank, WW2,k.o.Jagdtiger, sPzJgAbt. 653,Gmund am Tegernsee | eBay

Must have been some explosion.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2019)

Picture of the Day - Miscellaneous

DIY tank

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2019)

Foto Wehrmacht Russischer KW II Panzer Tank verladen auf Zug Kriegsbeute? | eBay

Soviet tank with german cross on a soviet train car.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2019)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Wehrmacht Russischer KW II Panzer Tank verladen auf Zug Kriegsbeute? | eBay
> 
> Soviet tank with german cross on a soviet train car.
> 
> View attachment 540824



That's a captured soviet KV-2 heavy tank armed with a 152 mm M-10T howitzer.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 9, 2019)

A replica of Kawanishi N1K2-J seems to have been completed.
A sort of decoy by Kasai City, Hyogo Prefecture (near old Kawanishi Aircraft) to attract tourists.





Source: https://cgi.2chan.net/f/src/1559618162562.jpg





Source: 零戦の後継「紫電改」、２年かけ実物大模型完成 : 国内

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 9, 2019)

Another "decoy" Mitsubishi A7M3-J at the Hakkeijima Sea Paradise in Yokohama.





Source: な ぜ 全 力 を 尽 く し た A7M3-J 局地戦闘機 烈風改や！烈風は全部で試作8機が完成してるんやけど





Source: ttps://twitter.com/shrldyz/status/1127324164530905088

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2019)

Foto/Photo 121,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. KV-2 , in Farbe, color, Ostfront, Russia | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2019)

#2,081 - I want this one so bad in World of Tanks.


----------



## johnbr (Jun 10, 2019)

it's identified as Materiel Division Design 361. The caption reported a wingspan of 122 feet and a gross weight of 83,000 pounds. Power was to be provided by four R-2800s. One of the things I find most fascinating is the seeming permeability between the drafting boards of the Materiel Division/Command and the vendors...it's not always clear who was drawing from whom.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 10, 2019)

Love those decoys! Great job on the first one, the second seems cartoonish to me...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 10, 2019)

Shinpachi said:


> Another "decoy" Mitsubishi A7M3-J at the Hakkeijima Sea Paradise in Yokohama.
> 
> View attachment 541167
> 
> ...


Is it just me or is the nose a little too long?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 10, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Is it just me or is the nose a little too long?



Plan of Mitsubishi A7M3-J.
As a B-29 hunter, design completed in February, 1945.
Prototype planned completion in October, 1945.









Source: The X-planes of Imperial Japanese Army and Navy
published by Green Arrow in 1999

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aussie (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi Shinpachi,
Thanks for showing this Aircraft its a new one to me i like the upward facing guns for attacking from underneath the bombers. Cheers Greg.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 10, 2019)

*BLOHM & VOSS* projects


----------



## johnbr (Jun 10, 2019)

*A4 - Fibel", German Field Technical Manual*


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 11, 2019)

Also that intake on the side of the cowling...


----------



## johnbr (Jun 13, 2019)

*Curtiss XP-37 *
p-46

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2019)

johnbr said:


> it's identified as Materiel Division Design 361. The caption reported a wingspan of 122 feet and a gross weight of 83,000 pounds. Power was to be provided by four R-2800s. One of the things I find most fascinating is the seeming permeability between the drafting boards of the Materiel Division/Command and the vendors...it's not always clear who was drawing from whom.
> View attachment 541278


That's the Martin 145 which was designated the XB-16. It lost out to the Boeing B-15.


----------



## johnbr (Jun 14, 2019)

LiTOT: This is the enemy Japan

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 14, 2019)

This adorable little two-seat monoplane was the brainchild of czech designer Jaroslav Šlechta. of all-wooden construction the prototype made its maiden flight in 1934. The design was powered by and heretoclite variety of engines ranging in power from 40-74hp. The “Air Baby” saw extensive production, both before and after WW2. It was also built under licence in UK by F. Hills & Sons which produced 40 of the circa 270 manufactured. Production ended in 1948.




Cute as the E.114 this neat cutaway. The lower-powered of the bunch (40hp Praga B) and its kinda cool its raised centre leading edge cockpit access.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 14, 2019)

Former professional baseball player Alfred W. Lawson loved things BIG. And huge was indeed his 12-engined super airliner project. Around 125 cramped passengers were envisaged; Lawson’s company claimed its high density arrangement would had made it more profitable than railroad trains. This photo is deceitful, the airliner’s high density was not achieved with a two decks cabin, but with laudable single “double tier cabin.” This photo was taken at the Lawson Aircraft Co factory, Garewood, N.J (1927). The aircraft was not completed. Massive and wonderful yet not very advanced. The design was overtaken by its sheer size and engineering problems

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 14, 2019)

Thai movie Khu Kam (or Koo Gum).
Love story of an IJN officer and a Thai girl.
There seem to be several versions for TV drama and movie.





Source: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/af/d6/88/afd68809dd4b8cc9cc91279cf3b96c50.jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 15, 2019)

*Genealogy*

Hawker Aircraft Company 1935Hawker Siddeley Aircraft1963Hawker Siddeley Aviation1977British Aerospace1999BAE Systems 

HG Hawker / Hawker Aircraft | BAE Systems | International

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 16, 2019)

A picture of today in India.





Source: 11-year-old Indian-origin Girl Celebrates Top Mensa Score in UK

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 18, 2019)

A Kamikaze pilot being introduced in the internet,
with too much artificial headband, face like Japanese American, not Japanese harness and funny Chinese characters on the sleeves.





Source: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/e9/11/02/e91102b03bbe8ca9c66b13452cc54e31.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2019)

Yikes


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2019)

Good catch.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2019)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 19, 2019)

Restoring a D4Y1 at Kisarazu, near Tokyo, in 1980. 
A volunteer recalls the days with his private photos.


























More..... cocolog

@the Yasukuni Shrine.




Source: 『靖国神社　遊就館の彗星』

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 19, 2019)

Where was it found, I wonder.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 20, 2019)

Yap Island, Jim 





Source: 92式7.7粍機銃、 - 三和製作所ネットショップ

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks my friend! Wow, great work!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 21, 2019)

Porsche Maus

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 21, 2019)

Common abbreviations in use of the US military communication.
Guide to understand the message type.
Compiled by the communication unit of 16th Army (in the Southern Pacific) of Imperial Japanese Army on July 5th, 1944.








Source: JACAR reference code:

C15120277500
C15120277600
C15120277700
C15120277800
C15120277900
C15120278000
C15120278100
C15120278200
C15120279700


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 21, 2019)

johnbr said:


> Porsche Maus
> View attachment 542557
> View attachment 542558


When you can't decide whether you're designing a tank or a bunker!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2019)

Nice shots shinpachi!


----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2019)

You Have To See These Pics Of Marine MV-22s And CH-53s Executing A Giant Elephant Walk

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 25, 2019)

A British Japanese soldier, James B. Harris (1916-2004).
I remember him as a popular English teacher on radio when I was a high school boy.






Photo source: Becoming legally Japanese: James B. Harris: Profile of a Naturalized Imperial Japanese Soldier
Story :
"I was a soldier of the Emperor" - the story of James B. Harris

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 26, 2019)

Another British Japanese soldier, Jasper Gillingham aka Jasper Inoue (1909- ) born to British father and Japanese mother.

He served in the China front as an IJA soldier. After the war was over, he and his comrades had been captured by Soviet troops to spend a few years in Siberia. According to his book "Blue-eyed Japanese Soldier" written in 2005, as it was not difficult for him to speak Russian, he soon became leader of a labor camp and this contributed to making many Japanese best friends for the rest of his life.

With his father Sir Gillingham.





Jasper - 3rd from left in the rear row.





Jasper circa 2005.




Source: 青い目の日本兵

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 30, 2019)

*Japanese Whippets *
*S. J. Zaloga. Japanese Tanks 1939—45. — Osprey Publishing, 2007. *

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 2, 2019)

*Aircraft insignia*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 2, 2019)

C.W. Williams

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 2, 2019)

b-52 1949

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 2, 2019)

1930 1:100 scale builder’s model of the _Takao_, captured in Japan in 1945, is in the collection of the Naval History and Heritage Command and has been displayed off an on for generations. mine warfare – laststandonzombieisland

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 2, 2019)

bv-155 from CIA

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 2, 2019)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 6, 2019)

Tomoji Sasaki (1924-2016). 
A former Kamikaze pilot as IJA corporal.

He is a legendary Kamikaze pilot who refused the suicide attack but flew 9 times to attack and returned 9 times alive in the Philippines during ww2. In 2015, historian Shoji Kokami knew Sasaki was still alive on the bed of a local hospital and met him to ask a question which had been a big mystery for him for a long time - why he could refuse to die as a Kamikaze attacker when he could have been expected to do so at the time.

Sasaki answered "It was simple. Our base commander wanted me to die like that to become a national hero every time I flew because it was also what Imperial GHQ wanted me but my senior officer whom I respected very much told me to fight as a bomber pilot before I die. He told same to all his men but our commander's pressure was not small. All had died except me as a result."

Sasaki circa 1944 and 2016







Source: Youtube (www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AsYZ9AlEvI)

Sasaki's Ki-48 in the Philippines circa 1944.




Source: 『不死身の特攻兵』92歳の軍神､鴻上尚史に語る──命令無視で生還できた理由　講談社 今日のおすすめ

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 7, 2019)

In the midnight of May 19-20, 1938, two Chinese bombers Martin B-10 entered the Kyusyu Island of Japan from the west coast Amakusa and flew away to the eastern sea of the island through Nobeoka leaving many propaganda leaflets in the central mountain area. Japanese side understood it a joke by Chiang Kai-shek.

On the following day, Chiang proudly announced to the world - "Our brave bomber pilots succeeded to bomb the Japanese major cities in Kyusyu like Nagasaki and Sasebo with our paper bombs peacefully."

Actual course was far south from Nagasaki and Sasebo.

Chinese Martin B-10




Source: Martin B-10 Chinese Air Force

and pilots.




Source: http://121.205.67.245:81/cache/7766432D0B69E5BB8D0447D754ACD678.pdf

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 7, 2019)

The XB-30 was the design submitted by Lockheed to a 1939 request from the US Army Air Forces for a very heavy bomber. Competing against Boeing, Douglas, and Consolidated, the XB-30 (Lockheed Model 51) concept was based on the L-49 Constellation airliner then on the drawing boards. The XB-30 was designed for a crew of twelve and could carry eight 2,000 pound bombs nearly 2,700 miles. This detail drawing from 1940 shows the two .50 caliber machine guns and two 20mm cannon in the XB-30’s tail gunner position. Nearly 4,000 Boeing B-29 Superfortresses and 114 Consolidated B-32 Dominators were eventually built. Rather than build the XB-30, the AAF directed Lockheed to complete development of the Constellation as the C-69 transport.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 7, 2019)

*Sneaky Pete * Spotlighted Photos | Code One Magazine




The US Air Force performed mission analyses on four generic fighter designs for an advanced tactical fighter (what became the F-22) in the 1970s. The designs spanned the variety of aircraft investigated by the companies. The aircraft were labeled N, SDM, SLO, and HI. N (numbers) was a small, cheap concept that could be bought in quantity. SDM (supersonic dash and maneuver) emphasized speed and maneuverability. SLO (subsonic low observables) was based on a flying wing design. HI (high-Mach/high-altitude) represented a large missileer. The results, which were presented to all participants, favored the flying wing (shown here). The more conventional SDM fighter placed second in effectiveness. The missileer and inexpensive minifighter did not rate well in the analyses.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 7, 2019)

johnbr said:


> bv-155 from CIA



That CIOS report is most interesting. Pressure proof cabin presumably means pressurized, much use of steel in primary structure, etc


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 8, 2019)

https://i.redd.it/z17gbsf3c1v11.png Orenda Iroquois fly test

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 10, 2019)

A former N1K2-J pilot, Ryo Okada 92, inspects the replica.
"As a teenager pilot, I used to pat this boy's outer skin murmuring ' I trust you, my friend ' before riding the cockpit. This reminds me of my old days well."











Source: Youtube (www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvJ6ZnLVybM)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2019)

Excellent pics and video Shinpachi, hope you are well.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 10, 2019)

... I can remember as a boy driving with my dad past Malton AP - now Pearson IAP - and seeing that Borrowed B-47 parked up against the fence .


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2019)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 11, 2019)

The last meeting of Zero Fighter Pilots' Association on September 13, 2002.









Recollection 





Visiting Mitsubishi. This zero is now displayed at Aichi Museum of Flight in Nagoya.







Source: 零戦の会公式HP

Aichi Museum of Flight.




Source: https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1758/41628300045_db4332fdc7_b.jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 12, 2019)

Reunion of G4M Airmen (中攻の会 = Chuko-no-kai).
The date of last meeting which can be confirmed in the internet is December 10, 2011.














Source: 中攻の会

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 12, 2019)

heres prints for most beautifull battleship ever built, actually three of then were built, Yamato, Musashi and Shinano.
also japanese were building 3 more of these ships but all project got cancelled and existing parts were scrapped
after all Yamato was best known of those three ships, and eventually americans started calling them as "Yamato" class superbattleships

below: prints for three versions of Yamato (41, 44 & 45)~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Musashi*
Builder: Mitsubishi, Nagasaki
Laid down: 29.3.1938
Launched: 1.11.1940
Commissioned: 5.8.1942
Fates:
Sunk in the Sibuyan Sea, S of Luzon, 24 October 1944 by 10 to 19 torpedoes and
17 bombs from planes of Cabot, Enterprise, Essex, Franklin, Intrepid.

Operation history: Imperial Battleships
*Yamato*
Builder: Kure NY
Laid down: 4.11.1937
Launched: 8.8.1940
Commissioned: 16.12.1941
Fates:
Sunk 7 April 1945 SW of Kiusiu en route to Okinawa after being hit by 9 to 13 torpedoes,
6 bombs and internal explosion from planes of TF 58: Belleau Wood, Bennington, Bunker Hill,
Cabot, Cowpens, Essex, Hancock, Hornet, Intrepid, Langley, San Jacinto, Wasp, Yorktown. 
Operation history: Imperial Battleships
*Shinano*
Builder: Yokosuka NY
Laid down: 4.5.1940
Launched: 8.10.1944
Commissioned: 19.11.1944

Suspended in December 1940, cancelled in 1942 when 50% complete. Would have carried 20-24 x 100 mm AA
instead of 5" and 6.1". Converted to a carrier.
Fates:
Torpedoed and sunk by US submarine Archerfish S of Honsiu 29 November 1944 while moving to Kure for fitting out.
Operation history: none. 
cancelled Yamato class ships
*No 111*
Builder: Kure NY
Laid down: 7.11.1940
Launched: no record
Commissioned: no record
Fates:
Suspended in December 1940, cancelled 1942 when 30% complete and scrapped
*No 797, 798 and 799*
Builder: no record
Laid down: no record
Launched: no record
Commissioned: no record
Fates:
Three more ships were cancelled and never ordered. 
japanese superbattleship (Yamato, Musashi, Shinano)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 12, 2019)

https://www.quora.com/What-was-the-most-unusual-military-unit-in-history

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 12, 2019)

Talking of Yamato, new Yamato movie is coming up this month.
Fictional story of a young mathematician who has been ordered to demolish the battleship Yamato under construction logically by Admiral Yamamoto who wants more aircraft carriers than battleships.











Source: The Great War of Archimedes (www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMRek191k18)

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2019)

I do have to agree, they were the most beautiful ever built.

Shinpachi, that's awesome about the Zero and G4M meetings, I would love to listen to them talk!


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 12, 2019)

Would have loved to have sat in on those meetings... and understand the Japanese language


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 13, 2019)

In my impression, there are still hundreds of testimonies by Japanese veterans in the internet beside published books.

Masayoshi Nemoto (1920-2002) tells his experience as a G4M pilot in the reunion.

"On February 24, 1945, I was ordered to bomb the US troops on Iwo-jima in the evening. In the darkness, target was invisible but I bombed on the right side of the line between two searchlights as instructed. Mission was confirmed successful by the garrison later. In 1958, I had a chance to introduce this experience on the radio and added 'I'd like to thank the garrison for the searchlights'. A few days later, I had a contact from a garrison survivor. He told me 'I set the searchlights as I was told our planes would drop food and ammunition for us.....'"

Masayoshi Nemoto in 1944.




Source: Untitled Page

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Jul 13, 2019)

Shinpachi said:


> A former N1K2-J pilot, Ryo Okada 92, inspects the replica.
> "As a teenager pilot, I used to pat this boy's outer skin murmuring ' I trust you, my friend ' before riding the cockpit. This reminds me of my old days well."
> 
> View attachment 544337
> ...


Love the look on this guy's face. It's like seeing an old Calvary vet meeting up with his trusted warhorse one last time.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 14, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Love the look on this guy's face. It's like seeing an old Calvary vet meeting up with his trusted warhorse one last time.



I agree Tieleader.

Sgt. Ryo Okada of 403rd squadron of Tsukuba-Ku in 1945.









Source: 特修科航空術練習生 (@abk_hrn) | Twitter

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2019)

Good stuff shinpachi!


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 14, 2019)

Shinpachi said:


> I agree Tieleader.
> 
> Sgt. Ryo Okada of 403rd squadron of Tsukuba-Ku in 1945.
> 
> ...


I keep forgetting how YOUNG these guys were back in the day. I was told that the average age of a ww2 vet (US anyways) was 19!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 14, 2019)

I guess that makes Paul Harcourt a liar


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 15, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> I guess that makes Paul Harcourt a liar


For us uneducated monkeys who is that?


----------



## johnbr (Jul 16, 2019)

Internet Archive Search: creator:"United States Strategic Bombing Survey"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 16, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> For us uneducated monkeys who is that?



Sorry, Paul Hardcastle. He wrote the song "19" about the Vietnam war and in it there is the lyrics: 

"In World War II the average age of the combat soldier was twenty-six
In Vietnam he was nineteen"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 16, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Sorry, Paul Hardcastle.



I knew who you meant, Capt Vick. That song hit the charts in a big way here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2019)

Nice stuff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 21, 2019)

21 July 1944

75 years ago, just before 1am, Claus von Stauffenberg, Werner von Haeften, Friedrich Olbricht, and Albrecht Mertz von Quirnheim were executed by firing squad in this courtyard for their role in the 20 July plot to assassinate Adolf Hitler.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 24, 2019)

Joint exercise of Japanese and Chinese armies in Nanjing on March 10, 1943.





Source: JACAR
Ref code : A06031086000

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 24, 2019)

Military training at school in Japan circa 1943.
Not a few Japanese American boys and girls were there.
They came to Japan because not only school expenses were cheaper than in the US but their parents in the US wanted them not to forget Japanese mind. Those who came in and out in the prewar could have contributed to the US as Nisei soldiers during the war.





Source: JACAR
Ref code : A06031086000

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## N4521U (Jul 24, 2019)

Shinpachi said:


> Military training at school in Japan circa 1943.
> Not a few Japanese American boys and girls were there.
> They came to Japan because not only school expenses were cheaper than in the US but their parents in the US wanted them not to forget Japanese mind. Those who came in and out in the prewar could have contributed to the US as Nisei soldiers during the war.



In the U.S. 1993, I worked with a Japanese woman who was sent to Japan as a young girl in 1939, born in California. Never made it "home" before Dec. 7th 1941 and spent the duration of the war in Japan, never returned until 1947. She had to listen to all her relatives complain about being sent to internment camps, and how little compensation they got. Yoko had to live in poverty with her grandmother, wondering where the next meal was coming from. Most times begging fishermen for scraps. She saw the sky turn purple when the first bomb was dropped, said it was frightening.

Her husband was sent over as well, in 1940, born 40 miles from Yoko in California. He fled Japan to Manchuria, captured and was sent to Siberia where he was put into a labor camp, lived on and now hates potatoes. He didn't make it "home" until 1950. They didn't meet until they both had returned and happened to be at the same temple and introduced to one another. 

The world is a tragedy and not getting any better Shinpachi

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks for sharing precious story, Bill.
I am glad you are fine and agree with your opinion about the world.
Looks repeating same mistakes to get same lesson as if a new discovery.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 25, 2019)

N4521U said:


> In the U.S. 1993, I worked with a Japanese woman who was sent to Japan as a young girl in 1939, born in California. Never made it "home" before Dec. 7th 1941 and spent the duration of the war in Japan, never returned until 1947. She had to listen to all her relatives complain about being sent to internment camps, and how little compensation they got. Yoko had to live in poverty with her grandmother, wondering where the next meal was coming from. Most times begging fishermen for scraps. She saw the sky turn purple when the first bomb was dropped, said it was frightening.
> 
> Her husband was sent over as well, in 1940, born 40 miles from Yoko in California. He fled Japan to Manchuria, captured and was sent to Siberia where he was put into a labor camp, lived on and now hates potatoes. He didn't make it "home" until 1950. They didn't meet until they both had returned and happened to be at the same temple and introduced to one another.
> 
> The world is a tragedy and not getting any better Shinpachi


There is a great line from Babylon 5..."All this has happened before and will happen again"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 26, 2019)

Curtiss XP-37 art

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2019)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2019)

Curtiss XP-77

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2019)

E/bay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2019)

1941 Activities on Kriegsmarine U-Boat Submarine Tender same site

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2019)

1945 German Luftwaffe Strafing Machine Gun Pod Captured North Africa News Photo e/bay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2019)

1 – Munitiekisten
2 – Elektrische aansluiting
3 – Waffen-Behälter 81 A
4 – Ophanging
5 – Affuit
6 – Perslucht
7 – Laad en afvuurinrichting
8 – Leeggoed afleidingskanaal
9 – Toevoerkanalen voor de munitiegordels
De Waffen-behälter 81 "Gieskanne"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Husky (Jul 31, 2019)

Shinpachi said:


> Another historical revenge in a country's unique style.
> This is not our way at least.
> 
> 
> ...


This is interesting; seeing these posts of Korean/Japanese collusion and Korean collaborators...I was stationed in Korea for a whole of about 4 years and the Koreans I met retain a serious case of despise and hate for the Japanese.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 31, 2019)

".... Another historical revenge in a country's unique style.
This is not our way at least."

And today _this_ affair threatens to undermine mutual defense and security agreements in the region as South Korea accuses Japan of trade embargoes of 'strategic' materials used in the hi tech semiconductor sector as retaliation against Korea's pursuit of remuneration from Japanese companies during WW2 ... while Japan says the matter of compensation was negotiated and settled back in 1965 and the trade restrictions now in place are in reponse to Korean casual enforcement of security constraints on such materials and their end use.
For Korea, it seems, a deal is not a deal if you change your mind later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 1, 2019)

Good point MM.
Generally speaking, as far as I have observed Koreans for more than 30 years as a businessman, historian and one of their best friends, they easily blame Japan when they need free financial aid and forget what they promised soon after fulfillment even in private business but what the world does not recognize well about the ongoing event in the peninsula, or between Japan and SK, this time yet would be a very simple but crucial fact that SK President Moon Jae-in has been a keen communist and earnest supporter of NK leader Kim Jong-un in order to unify two Koreas as a communist country. He hates not only Japanese but Americans. Pro-American Koreans would be also punished after unification in the future as this is their unchanged style in the history.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 2, 2019)

Bristol Boxkite | BAE Systems | International

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 3, 2019)

https://forum.warthunder.com/index.php?/topic/159462-p-51h-chart/


----------



## johnbr (Aug 3, 2019)

*Kawasaki Ki-64 e/bay









*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 3, 2019)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 3, 2019)

one of the few remaining photographs of the Type5 Chi-Ri II prototype. Designed in 1943, Japan had decided there would be the need for more powerful cannons to replace the existing Type1 47mm to counter American armour reliably. From 1943 to 1944, two primary designs kicked off. The Chi-To and Chi-Ri. Both tanks eventually being planned with the same armament, a high powered 75mm tank gun. The Chi-Ri was eventually decided to attempt mounting the 75mm with a special tray loading device, to help ease combat loading. However this project became expensive, and took up a large amount of space. So much so a new turret had to be built to hold the system. The prototype that mounted this gun was the Chi-Ri's second prototype. By 1945, the gun was removed for further testing separate of the chassis. When the war ended and the United States arrived in Japan, the prototype remained while later production models were destroyed. The prototype was kept intact minus the gun. It would be taken to aberdeen where it would be scrapped in 1955.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 3, 2019)

The drawing above is the tank's interior, showing off the drivetrain, the primary cannon such as the 150mm Type96 Howitzer, and the secondary turrets armed with 47mm anti tank guns. Since it seems to be a hot topic, the plating shown are not actual armour protection plates. The drawing focuses only on the interior, and only the tank's jig frame is shown to give it the proper outlining. To those wanting to try arguing the _super heavy_ tank isnt actually armoured, sorry thats not actually the case.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 3, 2019)

Japanese Army, the 4th Technical Institute decided to use the leftover chassis to produce a vehicle that could support the super heavy tank breakthrough project. The Tokyo Mitsubishi Heavy Industries headquarters began construction in January of 1941. Mitsubishi recorded difficulties constructing the vehicle, and it took until the end of 1942 according to the Osaka arsenal. The tank was to use both Type96 150mm Howitzer and Type92 105mm artillery. Trials were conducted at the Ira Lake Site. The tank weighed 30 tons, and was powered by a BMW 6290AG engine with 290hp. The speed recorded was 25kmh. same site

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 3, 2019)

Ca-15a net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 6, 2019)

This is the month of Little Boy and Fat Man. People have forgotten the air raid in my hometown Sendai on July 10, 1945 perfectly.
Casualty 987 out of the population 57,321.
This number is not necessarily small but people were quick to evacuate into the shelters in this period by the lessons of Iwo-jima and Okinawa.
Bombers were attacking almost empty buildings.








Source: 仙台空襲 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 7, 2019)

Lessons in the Iwo-jima Island.
Garrison report dated March 7, 1945.

1. Dozens of enemy warships began to destroy our pillboxes on the beach by shelling for two days prior to the first wave of landing but we also gave them considerable damage for this first wave. However, as soon as they understood that there were still pillboxes left undamaged, battleships approached to the beach at distance of 2,000 meters to smash them one after another with 45cm cannons regardless they were dummy or main ones to make them almost unusable for the second wave of landing. Same against our flat guns. No matter how well we may camouflage or set up reserve positions at the beach side, we think, as long as enemies keep such a tactics as this, any fortress/position will not be established.

2. Landmines made of bombs were laid on the estimated landing sites but did not explode due to the moisture. In addition, this was not effective because enemies advanced with the mine detection tanks to avoid them. However, this tactics seems to be effective against the tracks.

3. Against tanks, quick-firing guns are most effective but are also destroyed quickly. Attacks by a couple of mines in hands are also effective but less successful in the daytime as enemies are vigilant. Hand grenades are not effective on the front of the tank but effective on the rear side. Mortars are effective against the groups in the dawn. Tanks are not afraid of our human attack as always guarded by infantry. Advancing speed of tank is slow. They sometimes stop at same point for several hours. When the dusk comes, they never fail to retreat to backward. All tanks which have sat on are towed back to be repaired.

4. The most effective weapons in the land battle this time are such light-weighted and easy-to-carry ones as bazookas and mortars. Many are still in service and bring us many good war results every day. In particular, the bazookas not only give great fear to the enemies but also are easy to carry and preserve. It is necessary for the Japanese military to prepare them as many as possible for the future islands defense.

5. The caves of this island are extremely effective. Thickness of about 10 meters is enough to protect from the heavy shelling and bombing. Obey this lesson and the damage can be minimized.

6. Enemy infantry is aggressive. They appear without a tank just in front of our positions and build their positions quickly. They are beginning shelling with mortars and machine guns at the moment. On the other hand, tank behavior is generally slow and seems to be conserving themselves.

7. Enemies are advancing toward our various positions destroying thoroughly using every kind of firearms, bombings, dynamites, flamethrowers and others.

8. Enemy sniper's skills are so excellent that our damage is great. Infantry is no problem but it depends on heavy weapons to put pressure on us day by day. In the daytime, they gradually advance under the support of shelling and bombing to build positions. When the dusk comes, they retreat setting "microphones" under the smoke screen. Enemy's alert is loose inside a line but very strict on the line.

9. Amount of iron which enemies poured into this island is enormous. Because of this, the shape of the mountain has been totally changed with no single tree on it.

10. It is necessary for our air corps to carry out the land battle training as much as possible under a certain policy.











Source: JACAR
Ref. code : C19010027100

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 7, 2019)

Japanese bazooka Type 4 20cm rocket cannon introduced in the garrison report.
This would be neither light weight nor easy to carry from today's standard.

Weight: 227.6 kgs (500 lb)
Length: 1,923 mm (6'4")
Bore: 203 mm (8")
Shell weight: 83.7 kgs (184.4 lb)





Source: 四式二〇糎噴進砲 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 8, 2019)

Douglas BTD Destroyer

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 8, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Nickdangerpi (Aug 8, 2019)

Shinpachi said:


> You gave me a hint, Geo
> The dog Explosion was left together with other 2 Japanese dogs on the island but found out by the U.S. troops later.


*John McCandless lived next to me in Jacksonville, Florida until he died of cancer in the early 1990's. He told me they captured their dog and made a pet out of it. They took them to a Nagasaki saw mill POW camp. He said he thought they escaped years later. The were running in the woods, looked up, and saw our planes flying overhead. He knew the war was over. When they got back, he bought a Hamilton watch in Lancaster, Pennsylvania with his back pay. He said he never knew what time it was. He showed me the POWS returning on a Victory at Sea video. He was 17 when he was captured and had been in the Navy almost three years.*

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks for sharing such an amazing story, Nick.
It was impossible for the Japanese authorities to grasp how many POWs survived or killed or ran away on August 9, 1945 when the new type bomb was dropped in Nagasaki to bring chaos.

My sincere condolences for John and his family.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 10, 2019)

https://qph.fs.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-4002f0196b667680e7a932a31a1453df 
Ship sinking by U-Boat

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 10, 2019)

*A



Burning American “Bunker Hill” aircraft carrier *
Color photo of the Second World War: The American “Banker Hill” aircraft carrier (USS Bunker Hill (CV-17) burns after the strikes of two kamikaze planes in the Battle of Okinawa.
To the left of the Bunker Hill aircraft carrier is the light cruiser Cleveland (Cleveland CL-55). 
http://albumwar2.com/burning-american-bunker-hill-aircraft-carrier/

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 10, 2019)

*Tirpitz” battleship in a Norwegian fjord 
The German Tirpitz battleship of the Nazi Kriegsmarine is hiding in the Norwegian fjord from Allied air raids. U-Boat U-






100 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2019)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 11, 2019)

Kawasaki Ha-140 (Integrated code Ha-60 Model 41) engine.
Kawasaki Ki-100 fighter was born as a variant of Ki-61 because of the production delay of this engine.
















Upper





Below







Source: 一般財団法人　日本航空協会　航空遺産継承基金　アーカイブ

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 14, 2019)

lucio perinotto aviation art official site good art here.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 14, 2019)

lucio perinotto aviation art official site

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 14, 2019)

Luftwaffe. Manchmal aus der Reihe tanzend! - Pagina 50 
Heinkel He 111 Attrappe. Deze lijkt tenminste op een bestaand toestel. Over het algemeen werd er niet zo gedetailleerd gewerkt. Als er maar een romp en vleugels te zien waren.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 14, 2019)

Lt. General Matome Ugaki (1890-1945).
He is the last Kamikaze attacker to take responsibility as a commander flown in the evening of August 15, 1945 after the end of war was declared by the emperor. He was to be condemned as other 22 volunteers had followed him to die together.
5 survived because of engine trouble.





Source: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/5d/02/14/5d021411338992ab8321f5c0f008be80.jpg

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2019)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 16, 2019)

Yukio Mishima (1925-1970), novelist.
He was unable to contribute to his country as an enlisted soldier during the wartime because of the weak constitution as class C.
Trained himself in the postwar to organize his own private army and die by harakiri performing a man in his value when the nation did not want him to do so anymore. He looked like a man who came late to me.

Mishima as a highschool sutdent circa 1943.





Mishima in his private army uniform(center) circa 1970.





Mishima in his narcissism in the 1960s.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 16, 2019)

GERMAN EXPLOSIVE ORDNANCE 
Home

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 16, 2019)

Japanese Amphibious TanK



:. Intelligence Bulletins

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 17, 2019)

original at https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/russian_sniper_group_shot_fullsize.jpg

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2019)

***The OFFICIAL aviation pics thread*** - Page 3 - DFW Mustangs

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 22, 2019)

*Akagi Deck April=42 80 Top Tokko Kamikaze Video Clips and Footage - Getty Images



*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 22, 2019)

Emperor Hirohito (front row, center), with senior officers of the Imperial Japanese Navy, on board the Japanese battleship Musashi off Yokosuka Naval Base, 24 June 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2019)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 23, 2019)

Used tank salesman :"It was only drive by a little old lady to Berlin on Sundays. Trust me."
Sucker: OK, but how's the mileage?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 23, 2019)

I would totally buy that convertible Sherman


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2019)

Category:Ship Plans - The Dreadnought Project

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2019)

Category:Ship Plans - The Dreadnought Project

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2019)

The pilot of the only airplane to bomb the continental U.S. in WWII will attend a flower festival here next Ma. He is Nbuo Fujita, now 51, who was invited by local chamber of commerce to attend the Azelea Festival , in gesture of understanding and goodwill. Local veterans and others protested the move but later repented. He is shown in gear beside plane

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2019)

A Mitsubishi G4M3 prototype bomber, code named "Betty," during engine tests in the mid-1940's. (Photo by © Museum of Flight 
This Kawasaki K1-61-I Hien, or Swallow, was used as a fighter/trainer aircraft at the Akeno Flying School in Japan in the mid-1940's.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2019)

Ford Tri-Motor AircraftA man stands next to the first Ford tri-motor aircraft which was later destroyed in a fire.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2019)

Flying no faster than a man running, this unique airplane with scoop shaped wings circles Oxnard airport at 11 mph. It's inventor, Willard W. Custer, claims the plane, named the Custer Channel Wing-5, will revolutionize aviation by lowering landing speeds to safe limits while still giving aircraft a lift and air speed equivalent to cargo and passenger airliners. Flying speed of the plane is in the 200 mph bracket.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 24, 2019)

Now in the Smithsonian Air & Space Museum


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 24, 2019)

Delivery and prep fees NOT included.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2019)

*1947 color negative of Japan 1937 Cleveland Air Race






*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2019)

*On December 17, 1903, at 10:30am at Kitty Hawk, North Carolina, this airplane arose for a few seconds to make the first powered, heavier-than-air controlled flight in history. The first flight lasted 12 seconds and flew a distance of 120 feet. Orville Wright piloted the historic flight while his brother, Wilbur, observed. The brothers took three other flights that day, each flight lasting longer than the other with the final flight going a distance of 852 feet in 59 seconds. This flight was the culmination of a number of years of research on gliders. 
Orville and Wilbur Wright's curiosity with flight began in 1878 when their father, Milton, gave them a rubber band powered toy helicopter. Although they were never formally educated, the self-taught engineers constantly experimented with kites and gliders. Bicycle shop owners by occupation, the brothers spent years designing, testing and redesigning their gliders and planes. After the successful flights of December 17, 1903, Orville and Wilbur continued to perfect their plane. In 1909 the Army Signal Corps purchased a Wright Flyer, creating the first military airplane. Although Wilbur passed away May 30, 1912, from typhoid fever, Orville remained an active promoter of aviation until his death on January 30, 1948.




The Air Age truly began with that historic flight on December 17, 1903. In 1908 the Wright Brothers designed the first military aircraft for the Army Signal Corps. Seven years later, in 1915, the National Advisory Committee for Aeronautics (NACA) became the nation's leading aviation research organization, of which Orville was a member for 28 years. As the airplane became more aerodynamic and technically advanced, its uses expanded into many different directions. Military aircraft played significant roles in both World War I and World War II. The airplane made worldwide travel and exploration possible. Spaceflight would never have been realized without the pioneering achievements of the Wright Brothers.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2019)

*Orville Wrights Test His Glider at Kitty Hawk, NC nasa



*

*(October 24, 1911) This photograph of Orville Wright in his glider at Kitty Hawk, North Carolina, was taken on October 24, 1911. His new glider broke all the previous gliding records by actually soaring and staying in flight for 9 minutes and 45 seconds. His record lasted for over a decade. Born on August 19, 1871, Orville Wright's birthday was was established in 1939 by Franklin Delano Roosevelt as National Aviation Day.*

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2019)

*Wilber and Orville Wright with Flyer II at Huffman Prairie* 
*(May 1, 1904) Wilbur and Orville Wright with the Flyer II at Huffman Prairie, outside of Dayton, Ohio, on May 1, 1904.




The Wrights had a much more difficult time testing their aircraft at Huffman Prairie than at Kill Devil Hills, North Carolina, due to the lack of high winds. To artificially reach the needed wind speed of 27 miles per hour, the brothers invented a catapult which provided the extra speed needed to become airborne. On September 7, 1904, the Wrights tested the first catapult and it was a success, giving the Flyer II a push to make half-mile long flights.*

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2019)

*YF-12A nasa



*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2019)

*Single Blade Prop*
1937 Cleveland Air Race

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 27, 2019)

Sakurada-tatsumi Turret of Imperial Palace in Tokyo.










http://cdn-ak.f.st-hatena.com/images/fotolife/K/KIMONOdeKAIGAI/20150207/20150207012453.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2019)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2019)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 28, 2019)

This is little known fact to modern Japanese if true as it had nothing to do with them anymore.

In South Korea in the 1950s, they seemed to have communicated with Americans through Japanese language.
I was surprised to see a SK movie "A Little Pond (2009)" which pictured the No Gun Ri Incident happened in 1950 because a Japanese-look(?) actor played a Japanese American as an interpreter. He spoke perfect Japanese.

I wonder if it was same for German Americans in the postwar Europe.








Source: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPDIZYRHPEA

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 28, 2019)

Aviation Archaeology: Drawing From the Past 
Lockheed-martin design No info on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 28, 2019)

@ Spinners

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 30, 2019)

German heavy anti-aircraft artillery during night battle against forts during World War 2. Spanish postcard intended for supporters of Franco' s Republic which was in favour of the Third Reich.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 1, 2019)

Japan accelerated metal recycling in 1943.
Cultural assets like old bells and statues were not exception.








Source: "Photo Weekly" January 20, 1943 issue

Bust of an equestrian statue of a feudal lord was remained by mercy.




Source: 伊達政宗騎馬像 - ひーさんの散歩道

Newly casted in 1964 as the original molds were discovered.




Source: 小室達 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 3, 2019)

Junkers J. 1000 1924

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 4, 2019)

A scene in Hong Kong on September 3, 2019.
It seems to be hard for a HK officer to identify who is an anti-government activist or an ordinary citizen in the bus.

This reminds me of the historic incident in Nanking in December, 1937. Chinese soldiers disguised civilians to cheat Japanese troops.
History may repeat when tactics is same.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2019)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 5, 2019)

Officers do their job like our soldiers did 77 years ago there.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 5, 2019)

Japanese bitter lesson in Nanking - "Don't fight the Chinese if they have no commander". 
They were just mobs who did not know how to fight and when to end it without the leader.
Can't win mobs.

Mobs attack citizens in HK.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 5, 2019)

German aircraft designers (Ernst Heinkel, 1888 - 1958) and (Claude Honoré Desiré Dornier, 1884 - 1969) at Hitler’s Berghof residence in 1943.



,

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 5, 2019)

*Soviet attack aircraft Pegas Prototype July 21st 1943. same site*

*The Pegas was a World War II Soviet ground attack prototype aircraft built before the Battle of Kursk (1943), designed to destroy tanks and German vehicles, Dmitri Lyudvigovich Tomashevich was the chief designer on the Polikarpov I-180 fighter before the crash of the prototype, killing test pilot Valery Chkalov lead to Tomashevich being arrested and sent to a NKVD run Special Prison in January 1939, where he assisted Andrei Tupolev in the design of the Tupolev Tu-2.
In August 1941, Tomashevich was evacuated to Omsk in Siberia where he was put in charge of his own design bureau. In 1942, inspired by the success of the simple Polikarpov Po-2 biplane as a night ground-attack aircraft, Tomashyevich was authorised to design and build a simple ground attack aircraft that would be much more capable than the Po-2 but could be built at the same price.
The resulting design was a low winged monoplane with a fixed tail-wheel undercarriage, of wooden construction, with pine frames and birch plywood skins. The pilot sat in an open cockpit which was protected by mild-steel armour plating designed to withstand 12.7 mm (0.50 in) bullets. It was powered by two Shvetsov M-11F engines (the same powerplant used by the Po-2) and was armed with two 23 mm (0.906 in) cannon and a heavy machine gun in the nose, with the option of replacing the cannon by up to 500 kg (1,102.311 lb) of bombs. An optional jettison-able upper wing was tested on Pegas-01,
The first prototype made its maiden flight in late 1942, proving to be overweight and underpowered, although the aircraft's handling was acceptable. It was hoped to test one of the prototypes at the Kursk front, but the distance from Omsk to the front-line made that impractical, and development of the type was abandoned after four prototypes were built.*

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 6, 2019)

The VL Pyörremyrsky (Hurricane) was a Finnish fighter, designed by DI Torsti Verkkola at the State Aircraft Factory (Valtion lentokonetehdas) for service with the Finnish Air Force in World War II. The war ended before the type's first flight and only a prototype was built. Pyry PY-1 Prototype March 29th 1939.



same site

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:

1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 7, 2019)

Historical similarity.
Mobs say 7 of them were killed by the police like Japanese killed 300k in Nanking but they don't show any evidence.
Probably they need time to fabricate it like Chiang Kai-shek did in the postwar.
This looks their traditional tactics.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 7, 2019)

Shin ... I share your distaste of for some protestors tactics .... but in all this please be aware of the actions of PRC's _agentes provocateurs_ .... this campaign is now a global war for hearts and minds .... both sides in this understand that. 
The tactics of protest are what we see now/will see in Korea. Communists and those instilled in collectivist societies' cultures believe in the infallibility of a _system_ ... everything is by the system ... The System knows no racial nor geographic boundaries ... envisage Karl Marx with an iPhone and social media. :-

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 7, 2019)

I know well how you feel, MM as I don't support CCP either.

I only show how history repeats there in a Japanese viewpoint because they "protestors" seem to easily make up a story like their ancestors did for the western media. They also attack citizens who occupy as many as 60% of HK population simply because they don't support the riot. This would be a rare good chance to understand what they were and are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 7, 2019)

Here is another historical similarity and would be no more.

Beijing praises the brave HK police as the guard of one China like Mao did Chiang's ROC. 
Common philosophy between then and now would be "Let them fight each other till exhausted".

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2019)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Sep 8, 2019)

"david sherrian saved to ww11 planes+bombers+ground war

Imprint of a Mitsubishi Kamikaze "Zero" along the side of the H.M.S Sussex, a heavy cruiser with 4.5" of reinforced steel at the point of impact."

There is a couple of errors in the above statement, what are they?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 8, 2019)

Same topic in this thread, Milosh.



Shinpachi said:


> A very interesting picture, Geo.
> 
> In the late morning of July 26 1945, 2 Ki-51s flown by Sgt Isao Tokunaga and Corporal Toshiro Ohmura of IJA Alor Setar airfield in Malaya attacked the British Eastern Fleet off-shore Phuket. Tokunaga gave up attack because his attacking angle was too low. Ohmura aimed at the escort carrier HMS Ameer but was shot down. This is Japanese side record.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Sep 8, 2019)

Sorry missed that thread. What is the link to that thread?


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 8, 2019)

Page 53 to 54, sir 

Picture of the Day - Miscellaneous


----------



## Milosh (Sep 9, 2019)

Thank you sir. The post was amore about the errors of the original poster >> WW Eleven and the wrong ID of the a/c.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 9, 2019)

I didn't notice the WW Eleven.
A good quiz, Milosh

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Chinese Cavalryman with Thompson Submachine Gun, 1945 | eBay

gun safety was not a priority in the Chinese army.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

FEAF B-25 Bombers Strafe & Bomb Japanese Ship '45 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Japanese Type 92 Heavy Machine Gun Team | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Tiger Tail Marking of Wrecked Japanese Ki-46 Dinah in China | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

5th Air Force A-20 Havocs Attack Japanese Rail Cars on Luzon 45 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 9, 2019)

Man, the sailors on cargo ships really had a time.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2019)

4 Orig WWII US Army PHOTOS of VIEWS of PROPELLER PLANT in ATSUGI Japan | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2019)

4 Orig WWII US Army PHOTOS of VIEWS of ATOMIC IMPACT at NAGASAKI w RR STATION + | eBay
4 Orig WWII US Army PHOTOS of VIEWS of ATOMIC IMPACT Ruins NAGASAKI Japan 10 x 8 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2019)

4 Orig WWII US Army PHOTOS of VIEWS of BOMBED PLANT in NAGOYA w G4M BOMBERS | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2019)

pic of a “Rikko” battle formation as seen from of the flock WW2 Photo 4x6 inch E | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2019)

Bordschütze der japanischen Luftwaffe. Orig-Pressephoto um 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2019)

WWII Japanisch Foto Bild Pc- Soldier- Mörser Crew in Aktion- Schießt Runde- | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2019)

Japanische MG-Abteilung auf einem Hausdach in Tokio. Orig-Pressephoto um 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2019)

Japanische Fallschirmjäger vor dem Einsatz. Orig-Pressephoto um 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 10, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> FEAF B-25 Bombers Strafe & Bomb Japanese Ship '45 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 551602



What's this parachute for? 
A life raft?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2019)

Parafrag bombs (?)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

1944 Press Photo Soldier plays taps over US military grave sites in China

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

1943 Photograph of Captured WWII Japanese Soldier in Uniform | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

1940's WWII Era Japanese Magazine w/ Pictures of WWII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

Real photo Japanese WWII leaflet showing military equipment & people blowing up | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 11, 2019)

Many interesting pics, Snautzer


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

ORIGINAL JAPANESE IMPERIAL SURRENDER CEREMONY PHOTOGRAPH WORLD WAR 2 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 16, 2019)

Kramer x-4

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 16, 2019)

The X4, was developed as an Air-to-Air Missile (AAM), although its use of wire guidance paved the way for modern anti-tank missiles, which often used wire guidance for reliability and immunity to countermeasures.
The X4 project started under Dr Max Krammer at Ruhrstahl in 1943. The smooth cruciform of wings were swept back to reduce drag when mounted under a jet fighter. Control was achieved by combined use of tabs on the wings and additional control surfaces on the tail fins. The X4 was powered by a BMW 548 motor which was fed with hypergolic propellants by a complex fuel delivery system, which was designed to prevent fuel starvation during violent manoeuvres.

X4 was launched from the same altitude as the target (from the rear) at more than 1.5km (0.93 miles). The pilot maintained the target and missile alignment after firing, using a small joystick as part of the command link control system. The two control lines were dispersed from bobbins on two of the four wings. It was intended to add acoustic homing and fusing to the 20kg (40lb) of explosive, although most of the missiles used a proximity fuse.
By late 1944, 1,300 missiles had been produced and many hundreds test fired. Successful allied bombing of BMW’s Stargard plant destroyed over 1,000 motors intended for the X4, which left 1,000 X4 missiles waiting for motors. This delay was long enough to prevent most of them reaching combat units, as a result only a few were fired in anger. net 
The warhead consists of an uncased moulded grain of dinitroglycol-based explosive which depends on high blast effect. The fuze is a combination of acoustic proximity, impact, and self-destroying type. The proximity feature is functioned by aircraft propeller noises and a delay of 1/50-second is provided to enable the missile to approach the target after the acoustic impulse initiates the fuze. The body of the rocket houses the helical aluminum tube fuel tanks and combined two-compartment steel air bottle. The venturi protrudes from the tail portion. The rocket is made to rotate about its axis at the rate of one rotation per second. This permits stabilization in line of flight by a single gyro. The missile is carried on the parent aircraft on a conventional bomb carrier modified for this special purpose

*SPECIFICATIONS* (not verified)
Length (overall) 200 cm (6 ft., 6 3/4 ins.)Length of warhead 45 cm (1 ft., 5 3/4 ins.)Diameter of warhead (at base) 22 cm (8.675 ins.)Total weight before launching 60 kg. (132.3 lbs.)Weight of warhead 20 kg. (44.1 lbs.)Fuel 4.5 liters (approx.) 98-100% nitric acid 2 liters (approx.) 57% crude m-xylidine 43% triethylamineThrust Initial 270 lbs. to 315 lbs. falling off progressively to 45 to 68 lbs. after 30 seconds.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Japanese Type 97 Chi Ha Tank in Crevice on Iwo Jima | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Japanese Chi-Ha Medium Tank Destroyed by Marine Bazooka Team, Saipan 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Japanese "Pistol Pete" 155mm Howitzer Captured on Guadalcanal | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft Carrier Kasagi | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft Carrier Kasagi II | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

1945 Press Photo Hirohito, Emperor of Japan at time of Japanese surrender | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

JUNKED! US Soldier View Shot Up Abandoned Japanese Truck; OKINAWA 1945!!! | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

Marine with Thompson Submachine Gun + Drum Mag, Guadalcanal 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

1945 WWII USMC Marines IWO JIMA Photo #2 Marines & their War Dogs on patrol | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

1945 WWII USMC Marines IWO JIMA Photo #18 Marine helping wounded buddy | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

1945 WWII USMC Marines IWO JIMA Photo #4 Marines being shelled on beach head | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

1945 WWII USMC Marines IWO JIMA Photo #11 Marines | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

1941 Press Photo The Japanese Navy in the Western Pacific ocean - spb01637 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

1943 WW2 U.S. Marine Corps HOWETZER BATTERY Official Photo ~ Guadalcana ~ Japan | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

Original 1943 WW2 U.S. Marine Corps 155mm CANNON Official Photo ~ Guadalcanal | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

1942 Press Photo Smoke flames on Darwin post office, Japanese bombing, Australia | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

WW2 PRESS PHOTO " These Tanks will fight again " 4/11/44 Manus Island | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2019)

WWII AP Wire Photo Unit Wreaks Crashes Saipan Surf NH 11 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2019)

1942 Press Photo Dutch East Indies soldiers man artillery positions in Java | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2019)

WW2 Official Photo US Navy 1943 Another Victim Chalked Up | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2019)

WW2 Era Photograph Occupied Japan | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Sep 22, 2019)

...so that last picture was taken after the end of the war?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 22, 2019)

indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Sep 22, 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## manta22 (Sep 22, 2019)

As a kid, our family lived in Japan right after the war. Things were tough for the Japanese people back then.

This fellow lived in a dugout along the side of the road between Grant Heights and downtown Tokyo. Americans would leave food and clothing for him now and then. These days he would probably be diagnosed as having PTSD.

Regards, Neil Tucson, AZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 23, 2019)

manta22 said:


> As a kid, our family lived in Japan right after the war. Things were tough for the Japanese people back then.
> 
> This fellow lived in a dugout along the side of the road between Grant Heights and downtown Tokyo. Americans would leave food and clothing for him now and then. These days he would probably be diagnosed as having PTSD.
> 
> Regards, Neil Tucson, AZ


Truly sad.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 24, 2019)

Rarely seen photos of the USS Arizona, sunk Dec. 7, 1941, in Pearl Harbor 
*USS Arizona*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 24, 2019)

History of the USS Arizona | Pearl Harbor - Into the Arizona | PBS LearningMedia

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 24, 2019)

[email protected] - USS Arizona BB-39 Booklet of General Plans Drawings plans

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 24, 2019)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 24, 2019)

[email protected] - US Navy WWII Ship Drawings

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 24, 2019)

Evidently there's still some upper superstructure metal left from the AZ. The navy is now parting it out to museums. We're trying to get some for the AHM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2019)

1944 Press Photo Japanese headquarters on Saipan Island - tuw03406

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 24, 2019)

net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 24, 2019)

. Ryan XV-5 Vertifan

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 24, 2019)

johnbr said:


> net
> View attachment 553985
> View attachment 553986


Why do I suspect that the russians actually tried this...?


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 24, 2019)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 553955
> View attachment 553956
> View attachment 553957


Love the plat drawings. They give a great "feeling" for the actual layout of the ship.


----------



## Elvis (Sep 24, 2019)

Johnbr,

Amazing photo essay on the Arizona.
Thank you for posting those. 


Elvis


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2019)

WWII 1942-3 Guadalcanal Campaign USMC Photo Marines Gun in Position | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Sep 25, 2019)

Great posts on the USS Arizona John.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

WWII photo Lieutenant Karasawa is on the wing of the Ki-84 fighte Okinawa war 6o | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Marine 37mm Anti-Tank Gun Crew Under Fire Saipan 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Japanese Submarines Under Construction at Sasebo 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Battery Compartment of Japanese Mini Submarine | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Japanese Submarine HA-228 at Sasebo, Japan 45 | eBay
Japanese Submarine at Sasebo, 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Marine Crew with Twin M1919 Browning Machine Guns, Okinawa 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Marine BAR Gunner on Saipan 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

1st Marine Division Machine Gun Crew in Japanese Bunker, Bougainville '44 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

1st Marine Division with Japanese Prisoner on New Britain 1944 | eBay

Smoking dude

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Japanese 2-Man Submarine Wrecks at Sasebo Naval Base II | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Japanese 2-Man Submarine Wrecks at Sasebo Naval Base | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

1st Marine Division Employs Japanese 25mm Triple Gun Mount, Guadalcanal | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Japanese Personnel Burning Aircraft Post-War | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Japanese Destroyer at Sasebo September 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Japanese Heavy Cruiser Myoko at Shanghai, China | eBay

Japanese cruiser Myōkō - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 26, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Japanese Destroyer at Sasebo September 1945 | eBay
> 
> 
> View attachment 554181


That's quite hit.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Elvis (Sep 26, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1st Marine Division Employs Japanese 25mm Triple Gun Mount, Guadalcanal | eBay
> 
> View attachment 554177


I'm callin' it...staged....could've been instructional material, could've been promotional material to help sell war bonds, could've been from an episode of _Combat_....same 3 guys seen here.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

Elvis said:


> I'm callin' it...staged....could've been instructional material, could've been promotional material to help sell war bonds, could've been from an episode of _Combat_....same 3 guys seen here.



Absence of ammo cans is a bit of a give away as is the absence of the visor.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO SOLDAT JAPONAIS SUR AVION AMERICAIN CHINE 1937 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 27, 2019)

So many rare pictures 
Thanks for sharing, Snautzer.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2019)

1944 Press Photo US anti-aircraft fire flies toward Japanese raiders in Marianas | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2019)

*Captain Kichisaburo Nomura Imperial Japanese Navy. Naval Aircraft Factory. June 6, 1918*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2019)

*I-400, or I-401 (Japanese Submarine 1944) Interior of the aircraft hangar, showing tracks for rolling planes out. Taken at Yokosuka, Japan. October 14, 1945*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2019)

*I-400 (Japanese Submarine, 1944). View of the after 5.5" deck gun, with U.S. Navymen S1c Rudolph Massengill and Torp. 1c Willis Clement. October 14, 1945 
Search



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2019)

*Port Engine room I-400 Japanese Submarine Japanese Submarine I-400 Inside the I-400 Subs












*
Japanese Submarine I-400 inside Maneuvering Room looking forward. Officer's Quarters Amidship Port I-400 Japanese Submarine.
Main Starboard Engines on the I-400 Japanese Submarine Main Control Room on the I-400 Japanese Submarine Man stands with Radar Gear on Japanese Submarine I-400.
Inside Japanese Submarine Forward Upper Torpedo Room I-400. Main Control Room on the I-400 Japanese Submarine.
Main Starboard Engines on the I-400 Japanese Submarine Main Control Room on the I-400 Japanese Submarine.
Man stands with Radar Gear on Japanese Submarine I-400. Main Control Room on the I-400 Japanese Submarine, looking aft
Forward Upper Torpedo Room in the I-400 Japanese Submarine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2019)

Sketch pressure hull and compartment plan, published in U.S. naval technical mission to Japan target report S-01-7, "Characteristics of Japanese Naval Vessels

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2019)

Sketch of general arrangement and capacity of tanks, published in U.S. naval technical mission to Japan target report S-01-7, "Characteristics of Japanese Naval Vessels, Article 7, Submarines Outboard profile and deck plan prepared by U.S. Navy after World War II, and published in U.S. naval technical mission to Japan target report S-01-7, "Characteristics of Japanese Naval Vessels, Article 7, Submarines, Supplement II," January 1946

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2019)

Japanese submarines I-401 and I-400, having been to Hawaii by U.S. Navy technicians for further inspection following the war, are docked in Pearl Harbor

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 29, 2019)

johnbr said:


> Japanese submarines I-401 and I-400, having been to Hawaii by U.S. Navy technicians for further inspection following the war, are docked in Pearl Harbor
> 
> View attachment 554543



Did these get destroyed as well, like blown up and sunk!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 29, 2019)

I haven't seen such interior pics of the I-400 ever 
Thanks for sharing, johnbr !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 30, 2019)

Stinson (Vultee) L-5E Sentinel at Langley's

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2019)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Elvis (Sep 30, 2019)

What's with the odd propeller on the L5?


----------



## N4521U (Oct 1, 2019)

Elvis said:


> What's with the odd propeller on the L5?



Addapted a ceiling fan?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2019)

Elvis said:


> What's with the odd propeller on the L5?


Compensating behaviour from the pilot for sure.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 2, 2019)

Martin Baker Mb2

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2019)

1945 WWII Iwo Jima US Marine Corps Taking cover, Hell's Island Original Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2019)

1943 Press Photo Award presentation at airfield in China during World War II | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2019)

PIPER.HE-1 
Photograph Curator

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2019)

USShttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/15277503325/ Moberly (PF-63). German compact rubber liferaft came to the surface after the sinking of German submarine U-853. Photographed on 7 May 1945.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2019)

Battle of Midway, June 1942. Scene in the hangar deck of USS Yorktown (CV 5), shortly after she was hit by three Japanese bombs on 4 June 1942. Note, the upside down aircraft. 
Photograph Curator

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2019)

Diagram of HA Class Japanese submarine, originally from Commander In Chief, Pacific, weekly intelligence. Photograph received 10 October 1945. same 




site Diagram of a Japanese “human torpedo” from a submarine found at Ulithi in the Caroline Islands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2019)

Sailors at the Washington Navy Yard observe a Japanese Baka Bomber, which was used for kamikaze attacks during World War II, at Willard Park, 1960

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2019)

Photograph Curator Secretary James V. Forrestal Makes Last Inspection of Bomb Disposal School. A Nazi glider bomb is examined by Secretary of the Navy James Forrestal, (right), during his last inspection of the Washington, D.C. Navy Bomb Disposal School on September 11, 1945. The school is to be decommissioned on September 30th. Accompanying the Secretary are Vice Admiral Charles M Coske, Jr., USN, (third left), Chief of Staff to Fleet Admiral King, and Rear Admiral George F. Hussey, Jr, USN, (fourth left), Chief of the Bureau of Ordnance. This school is located at American University. Photograph released September 12, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2019)

Pearl Harbor Attack, 7 December 1941. Wartime painting in oils on silk, by an unidentified Japanese artist, depicting the four officers and five crewmen who were lost with the five Japanese midget submarines that participated in the attack. The single survivor of that effort is omitted from the painting, which features a view of the attack on Ford Island in its center. Courtesy of the Navy Art Collection, Washington, D.C 
Photograph Curator

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2019)

The Japanese Sneak Attack on Pearl Harbor". Charcoal and chalk by Commander Griffith Bailey Coale, USNR, Official U.S. Navy Combat Artist, 1944. This artwork "... shows the destruction wrought on ships of the U.S. Pacific Fleet attacked in their berths by scores of enemy torpedo planes, horizontal and dive bombers on December 7, 1941. At the extreme left is the stern of the cruiser Helena, while the battleship Nevada steams past and three geysers, caused by near bomb misses, surround her. In the immediate foreground is the capsizing minelayer Oglala. The battleship to the rear of the Oglala is the California, which has already settled. At the right, the hull of the capzized Oklahoma can be seen in front of the Maryland; the West Virginia in front of the Tennessee; and the Arizona settling astern of the Vestal ..., seen at the extreme right. The artist put this whole scene together for the first time in the early summer of 1944, from 1010 Dock, in Pearl Harbor, where he was ordered for this duty. Coale worked under the guidance of Admiral William R. Furlong, Commandant of the Pearl Harbor Navy Yard, who stepped from his Flagship, the Oglala, as she capsized." (quoted from the original Combat Art description). Courtesy of the U.S. Navy Art Center, Washington, D.C. same site

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2019)

WWI-German Activities. Cut-through of a German U-Boat Torpedo. Halftone photograph of a drawing. 
Photograph Curator

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

WW2 Photo Picture US Marine M1 helmet and a dog during the Battle of Guam 411 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

1944 US Carrier Airstrike on Manila Luzon Philippines 8x10 Original News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

1944 US Carrier Airstrike on Cavite City Luzon Philippines Original News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

1944 US Carrier Airstrike on Shima Airfield Ie Island Ryukyu Group News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

1945 US Carrier Corsair Fighters Over Shanghai China on VJ Day 8x10 News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 4, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 Photo Picture US Marine M1 helmet and a dog during the Battle of Guam 411 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 555263


dog: I don't care if its the middle of a war...it's walkies time!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2019)

Marines show appreciation to Coast Guard in Guam 8"x 10" World War II Photo #156 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2019)

1944 Navy PB2Y Liberator Attacks Japanese Emily Flying Boat Original News Photo | eBay
1944 Navy PB2Y Liberator Attacks Japanese Emily Flying Boat Original News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2019)

Japanese Vickers Crossley armored car,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2019)

As the carrier of this miracle weapon, the Dornier Do 217 bomber was supposed, at that time in the earlier versions it was still diving. A huge 12-meter rifled gun barrel was located on the external suspension under the fuselage of the aircraft. 700 kg of projectile was loaded into the barrel, the length of which was 1.2 meters, containing 35 kg of explosive, then 70 kg of accelerating charge of smoke powder and the whole system was closed by 700 kg of a counterweight located on the breech. According to the developers’s idea, during the shot, the charge accelerated the projectile to an initial speed of 280 m / s, and the counterbalance flying out of the breech in the opposite direction compensated for the return. The mass of the loaded gun was 4237 kg. The estimated speed of the projectile in flight was about 125 m / s, which was clearly not enough for lay shooting at a long distance, so the developers formulated a certain tactic for using this weapon. The booster plane SG 104 was supposed to launch an attack at high altitude, after which it would enter a steep peak at an angle of 50 to 80 ╟ and fire a shot from a height between 6,000 and 2,000 meters. The estimated flight time of a projectile during a shot at a 50-degree peak from 6 thousand meters was 16 seconds, if you dive at an angle of 80 degrees when shooting from a height of 2 thousand meters, the time was reduced to 4.4 seconds. At the same time, the projectile, receiving additional acceleration under the influence of gravity, at the moment of meeting with a potential target would have a quite acceptable speed, respectively 449 and 468 m / s.
But, as usual, "it was smooth on paper ..."
Tests of the experimental installation were carried out on October 19, 1940, for which the trunk of the experimental installation was placed on a wheeled trolley mounted on rails, and the nose and tail of the Dornier Do 217E-1 bomber were mounted on top of it, which was important for assessing the potential impact of muzzle gases on an airplane glider . In this case, the charge mass was reduced. However, when fired, the tail of the aircraft was seriously damaged. In addition to the direct effect of the gas jet, an additional wave was reflected on it, reflected from the ground.
Ground tests continued until mid-1941, during which 14 shots were fired from three manufactured SG 104 guns.
We experimented with the mass of the charge, the angles of installation of the barrel, but did not achieve satisfactory results. By this time, there were problems with the media. The Do 217 bomber, originally developed as a dive, did not take place in this capacity, turning over time into a regular horizontal one. And the load of more than 4 tons was close to the limit for him. In this regard, the Junkers Ju 288 promising bomber began to be considered as a carrier in the later stages of the project. The Junkers version with a gun inside the company bore the unofficial designation Ju 288G √ from "G" - "gerät", although it was never built "in iron". In all likelihood, the projects of the Ju 288G carrier and the Sondergerät SG 104 Münchhausen developments moved in parallel courses, since when the SG 104 project was finally buried in mid-1941, the development of the Ju 288G carrier continued for some time. And at a later stage, as an armament, it was considered another, more modest in size, sample of the work of the Rheinmetall company - a 280-mm recoilless gun Düsenkanone 280 or otherwise Düka 280.
This tool was developed by Rheinmetall Borzig engineer Kleinschmidt, the author of all projects recoilless guns born in the company. Unlike the Sondergerät SG 104's 355.6-mm non-recoil recoil, the Düka 280 was even larger in size - 14.7 meters, but fired with lighter shells weighing "only" 400 kg. No counterweight was provided; the gun was designed according to the classical scheme, with the removal of "unnecessary" gases through the gas outlet channel back. The estimated initial velocity of the projectile was about 560 m / s, which made it possible to do without steep diving when firing to achieve acceptable characteristics. The estimated armor penetration of the projectile from a distance of 2 thousand meters was 200 mm. In the Ju 288G project, the Düka 280 gun was supposed to be placed already inside the aircraft, organically fitting into the fuselage. A gas outlet can be discharged by analogy with the Düka 8.8 project up and down from the axis of the barrel.
The Düka 280 gun was tested in late 1941 - early 1942, however, even such a reduced caliber was excessive for installation on an airplane. By the end of 1942, the theme of the "air battleship" was finally buried, and prototypes of recoilless guns Düka 280 and SG 104 were sent to the scrap. Missile weapons, actively developed in Germany, promised significantly greater prospects for development.
A little later, closer to the end of the war, the theme of recoilless guns for mounting on an airplane received a new breath in terms of the appearance of special devices Sondergerät 113 "Förstersonde", Sondergerät 116 and Sondergerät 118 "Zellendusche", Sondergerät 500 "Jägerfaust", which are much more modest in size and power designed to combat both armored vehicles on the battlefield, and with enemy bombers. But these devices are somewhat beyond the scope of the story and deserve a separate description.

Modification 
SG 104 Münchhausen
Düka 280
Caliber mm 
Rate of fire, rds / min 
Muzzle velocity, m / s 
Gun mass, kg 
Gun length, mm 
Projectile weight, kg 
355.6 
single charge 
280 
4237 
11.25 
700
280 
single charge 
560 

14.7 
400http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/guns/sg104.html

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2019)

View attachment 555441
View attachment 555442
View attachment 555443


----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2019)

Вундервафля от сумрачного германского гения


----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2019)

1945 Lowering Japanese Flag at Keijo Korea 8x10 Original News Photo | eBay
1945 Raising American Flag at Keijo Korea 8x10 Original News Photo | eBay
1945 Raising American Flag at Keijo Korea 8x10 Original News Photo #2 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2019)

1943 Press Photo a soldier studies a fake Japanese gun on Makin Island | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2019)

WORLD WAR II Original Photo of Japanese Officers/Soldiers JAPAN. | eBay

black hats had different rank?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 6, 2019)

They were from the police.

Police officers and army soldiers.




Source: 警防団 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

WWII DUTCH HARBOR JAPANESE BOMBING ATTACK - VTG PHOTO SNAPSHOT LOT - 4 x 5 In. | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

1942 Press Photo Black smoke rises from Burma Oil Company's warehouses, Burma | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

WWII Associated Press Wire Photo Yanks Bomb Japan Oil Facilities Saigon DSP151 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

1944 WWII Associated Press Wire Photo U.S. Bombers Destroy Japan Airbase DSP199 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

WW2 BATTLE SLIDE- SET 7 OKINAWA 20 SLIDES | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2019)

1991 Press Photo Japanese pilot Zenji Abe in World War II - hcm01630 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

WWII 1940s GI's Photo #17 Japanese airplane, concrete bunker, Okinawa | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

WWII 1945 US Army, Japanese Surrender Photo Japanese officer at McArthurs HDQ | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

WWII 1940s GI's Photo #9 Japanese soldiers entering Philippines prison | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2019)

1944 Press Photo a U.S. Marine gives a Japanese boy a piggyback ride on Saipan | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 11, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII 1945 US Army, Japanese Surrender Photo Japanese officer at McArthurs HDQ | eBay
> 
> View attachment 555891



軍令部 参謀 大佐
A colonel of the Imperial Japanese Navy General Staff.

I am curious about his name because he has a good face.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 12, 2019)

That is some impressive distortion on the fuselage in both internal and external photos so there was obviously still some pretty savage recoil.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 JAPANESE SOLDIER 5 | eBay

i hope the do not pull the trigger. Notice the girl aiming at the instructor.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 13, 2019)

Skunk Works Podcast: Season 2

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 13, 2019)

Skunk Works Podcast: Season 2

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 13, 2019)

Pictured above is Tom Morgenfeld, junior test pilot, in the first F-117 making a critical landing after the aircraft’s nose wheel fell off after upon take off. He was advised to eject from the aircraft but was able to safely land and spare the aircraft.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

WWII Original Press Photo. Russo-Japanese War Siberian Border Russian Soldiers | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Extremely Rare IMPERIAL JAPANESE NAVY WW2 Period Photograph Album.88 Pics c.1939 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

1944 Press Photo Airfield runway labor army, carriers & aircraft, China | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 15, 2019)

The album looks a Shino-Japanese War photo collection made up by an IJN pilot of Chinkai Air Corps in Korea soon after the fall of Shanghai in November, 1937.
Awesome discovery.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2019)

WORLD WAR II OFFICIAL WAR ORIGINAL PHOTO-RYUKYUS SURRENDER-OKINAWA JAPANS | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2019)

Lavochkin-Gorbunov-Gudkov LaGG-3 in its final assembly phase



Soviet fighter Yak-3 in flight under control of test pilot Viktor Rastorguev.



Naked prototype of the Polikarpov TsKB-3 or I-15, 1933. Several hundreds were still in service in 1941 when Germany invaded the USSR
WWII planes

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2019)

Cool Martin Aircraft ad in one of my LIFE magazines same site

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2019)

Curtis Owl, showing guts. Curtiss O-52 Owl: “Messerschmitt Killer”

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2019)

The Soviet long-range bomber Yer-2 during the factory tests at the Flight Research Institute (LII). The photo shows the first prototype of DB-240. same site

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 16, 2019)

Source: Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## manta22 (Oct 17, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 Photo Picture US Marine M1 helmet and a dog during the Battle of Guam 411 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 555263


That's not an M1, it is an M1 Carbine- a totally different rifle.


----------



## manta22 (Oct 17, 2019)

I took this photo in 1956 when I was in high school (Frankfurt High School) and on a family trip through Europe. General George S. Patton was buried in an ordinary grave in the American Military Cemetery in Luxembourg. He now (2019) lies in a very promenant place with a large memorial stone. I took a photo of his grave marker and when I got my prints back from the PX, I was shocked. The camera had taken a double exposure with Patton's grave marker image superimposed over a photo of Dragons' Teeth tank barriers on the Siegfried line in the Saar. That camera was a Voightlander Vitessa which was supposedly not capable of taking a double exposure. This is NOT Photoshop. It is a very eerie photo.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

USS PRINCETON TORPEDOED BY USS RENO ~ 2ND BATTLE OF PHILIPPINES - 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

WWII Anti-Submarine Lot: Jap Bombers Strafing US Carrier, Battle Of Midway | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2019)

Great shot, but that's a US light carrier so definitely not at the Midway battle so the seller has that wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2019)

1942 Press Photo New Guniea American pursuit bomber pilots shot down 24 Japanese | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2019)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2019)

1945 Mitsubishi G4M1 Bataan 2 - Japanese Surrender WW2 - Vtg Airplane Negative | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2019)

1945 Mitsubishi G6M1/G4M1 - Japanese Surrender WW2 - Vtg Airplane Negative | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2019)

1945 Mitsubishi G6M1/G4M1 - Japanese Surrender WW2 - Vtg Airplane Negative | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2019)

1945 Mitsubishi G6M1 Bataan 1 - Japanese Surrender WW2 - Vtg Airplane Negative | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2019)

1945 Mitsubishi G6M1/G4M1 - Japanese Surrender WW2 - Vtg Airplane Negative | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2019)

Mitsubishi G6M1/G4M1 c1945 - Japanese Surrender WW2 - Vintage Airplane Negative | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2019)

Mitsubishi G6M1/G4M1 Bataan 1/2 c1945 - Japanese Surrender WW2 - Vtg Negative | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2019)

Antique 1940's Photo US Forces Occupied Japan 2 Girls | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2019)

Bargain Lot Photos (6): Japanese Landing Craft Surrender Delegation w/ USN Ship! | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2019)

1942 Press Photo Japanese bombs hospital, Darwin, Australia, World War II | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 21, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Mitsubishi G6M1/G4M1 Bataan 1/2 c1945 - Japanese Surrender WW2 - Vtg Negative | eBay
> 
> View attachment 557496


Bring on the green or black cross debate!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 21, 2019)

Let's call it "BLEEN"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

1942 Press Photo Dutch troops man outpost on Tarakan Island in World War II | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 22, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Let's call it "BLEEN"


or "Grack"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

1951 Press Photo WWII Japanese Holdouts Surrender to Lt Cdr Robert Shannon | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)

Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 23, 2019)

Infamous Anatahan Island.
He was rescued from a sadistic queen on the island 

"Anatahan" based on true story

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)

Aircraft - U.S. National Archives images, albums, collections

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)

Japanese WWII. Japanese fighter Kawasaki 98 “Ida”. Photograph reads from Tokyo, January 30, 1940. Official U.S. Navy Photograph, now in the collections of the National Archives. (2017/06/20).

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2019)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)

Amelia Earhart in a Stearman Hammond Y-1 with the US Department of Commerce's Bureau of Air Commerce Logo 1936. 
tormentor4555

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 27, 2019)

Focke Wulf | eBay




The Focke-Wulf Fw 57 was a twin-engined aircraft designed to perform a fighter-bomber role. The Bf 110 and Hs 124 were also submitted to this specification, which requested an aircraft capable of bomber interception, bomber escort, and strike bombing, with turreted defensive armament. The Fw 57 fulfilled this requirement with two forward-firing 20mm cannons, a third 20mm cannon in an electrically-powered dorsal turret, and the ability to carry six 100kg bombs. The nose 20mm cannons were not fixed and had a limited field of fire, controlled by the bombardier/navigator. Of the three submitted designs, the Fw 57 was the largest and heaviest aircraft, proving to be underpowered. Further testing revealed problems with the initial specification, and it was changed to fit the role of escort fighter and interceptor, removing the requirements for bombing and turreted defenses, with the Bf 110 ultimately winning the modified contract. The Fw 57 program was cancelled in 1936. 

I think the Fw 57 would be a fun tier 1 aircraft for the German tree!

Specifications: 
Engines: Two Daimler-Benz DB 600A 12-cylinder inline engines, 910 hp each
Length: 16.4m
Wingspan: 25m
Height: 4.1m
Empty Weight: 6,814 kg (14,991 lbs)
Loaded Weight: 8,317 kg (18,298 lbs)
Maximum Speed: 404 kmh (251 mph)
Crew: 3 (Pilot, Bombardier/Navigator, Dorsal Gunner)
Armament: Two 20mm MG FF cannons in the nose, one 20mm MG FF cannon in dorsal turret (unknown rpg)
Bombload: Six 100kg bombs
Number Built: 3


----------



## johnbr (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2019)

Lot of 5 Japanese Surrender Photos Singing Papers US Generals Admirals | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 30, 2019)

A typical Japanese face then and now.
Significant difference would be.....nothing.

Aritomo Yamagata (1838-1922) & Yoichi Watanabe (1972- )




Source: あまりにも似過ぎ！戦場カメラマンの渡部陽一にそっくりな総理大臣がいた・・・？ | じゃみログ（雑学・トリビア・裏話）

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2019)

.... the more things change .. the more they stay he same.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 30, 2019)

The older I get, the more I seem to be interested in what we are.

Another typical face then and now.
Isoroku Yamamoto(1884-1943) & Takahito Iguchi(1956- )




Source: ヤバい！これ見ると、もうその人にしか見えなくなってしまう（笑）・・歴史に出てくる偉人さんとそっくりな有名人集

Costume effect.
Isoroku_Yamamoto & Hiroshi Tachi (1950- )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

WWII photo Japanese Air Force, Riosha Uehara Okinawa war 1o | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2019)

War posters UNITED KINGDOM - MAY 10: Two Bus loads over Berlin 1943

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2019)

GERMANY - JANUARY 22: The German airships 'Zeppelin' and 'Parseval', Liebig trade card, c.1910. 'La Navigazione Aerea' (Aerial Navigation). One of a set of Italian Liebig trade cards showing the airships adopted by the German military and used by both sides in World War I. After the war, the Germans abandoned the use of Zeppelins because of their failure in air raids against Britain and their natural vulnerability to anti-aircraft fire. The Liebig company produced sets of trade cards to promote their meat extract, a cheap and nutritious product invented in 1847 by chemist, Justus von Liebig. The meat extract was produced from 1865 at the Fray Bentos - Liebig processing plant set up in Uruguay. 1,863 sets of cards were produced continuously from 1872 until 1975 by which time the company had joined with Brooke Bond to become Brooke-Bond Oxo and was owned by Unilever. (Photo by Science & Society Picture Library

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2019)

World War II Mounting explosives on a JU 88 aircraft of the German air force - no place given - 1944/45 - Photographer: ullstein - Sobotta

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2019)

Japanese pilot Lieutenant Masao Okomura climbs into the cockpit of the Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa fighter from the 1st squadron of the 25th regiment. The battle for China.
In the Allied army, the Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa fighter was codenamed Oscar.
Category - 1943 - Page 2 - Death images: WW2 -

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2019)

Battleship Bismarck in the Kiel Bay same site

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2019)

*Walter Nowotny File:Adolf Hitler hands the award to Walter Nowotny.jpg - Wikimedia Commons



*
Aces of the Luftwaffe - Walter Nowotny 
Top 10 German flying aces of all times

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2019)

not new but it has good info. 
Luftwaffe aces meet Hitler after an awards ceremony at the Berghof, 1944 
rom left to right:
1) Oberst *Werner Streib* – Luftwaffe night fighter. He was officially credited with shooting down *66 enemy aircraft*, with 65 claimed at night. He was the first night fighter pilot to be honored with the Knight’s Cross of the Iron Cross with Oak Leaves and Swords.
2) Major *Gerhard “Gerd” Barkhorn* – Luftwaffe day fighter. He scored *301 victories*, achieved in 1,104 missions; all his victories were won on the Russian Front. Despite being the second highest scoring pilot in aviation history, Barkhorn was not awarded the Diamonds to his Knight’s Cross with Oak Leaves and Swords after achieving his 300th victory on 5 January 1945.
3) Generalmajor *Erich Walther* – Commander of a Fallschirmjäger regiment (paratroopers). He was a recipient of the Knight’s Cross of the Iron Cross with Oak Leaves and Swords. Promoted to Generalmajor on 30 January 1945 he was taken prisoner of war by the Red Army on 8 May 1945. Erich Walther died at Soviet Special Camp 2 on 26 December 1947.
4) Oberstleutnant *Kurt Bühligen* – Luftwaffe day fighter. By 1944 he had shot down his 100th victim. While flying over Soviet held territory his engine malfunctioned and he was forced to land. He was captured by the Russians and held as a POW until 1950. He had scored a total of *112 victories*.
5) Oberstleutnant *Hans-Joachim Jabs* – Luftwaffe day and night fighter. *50 victories*. Jabs flew variants of the Messerschmitt Bf 110 Zerstörer heavy day fighter and night fighter.
6) Oberstleutnant *Bernhard Jope* : Luftwaffe bomber pilot. Recipient of the Knight’s Cross of the Iron Cross with Oak Leaves. Jope flew the Focke-Wulf Fw 200 “Condor” on missions across the North Sea and Atlantic Ocean in support of the Kriegsmarine.
7) Major *Reinhard Seiler* – Luftwaffe day fighte. He was credited with exactly 100 victories during World War II, over the course of about 500 combat missions. He recorded an additional 9 victories during the Spanish Civil War. In total *109 victories*.
8) Major *Erich Hartmann* ( hidden by Hitler) – Luftwaffe day fighter. Nicknamed “Bubi” by his comrades and “The Black Devil” by his Soviet adversaries, Erich Hartmann is the most successful fighter ace in the history of aerial warfare. “The Blonde Knight of Germany” flew 1,404 combat missions and participated in aerial combat on 825 separate occasions. He claimed, and was credited with, shooting down *352 Allied aircraft*—345 Soviet and 7 American. During the course of his career, Hartmann was forced to crash-land his damaged fighter 14 times due to damage received from parts of enemy aircraft he had just shot down or mechanical failure. Hartmann was never shot down or forced to land due to enemy fire. Hartmann claimed, that of all his accomplishments, he was proudest of the fact that he never lost a wingman (Gunther Capito was shot down but survived). He received Knight’s Cross of the Iron Cross with Oak Leaves, Swords and Diamonds on 25 August 1944 for claiming 301 aerial victories. At the time of its presentation to Hartmann, this was Germany’s highest military decoration.
9) Major *Horst Ademeit* – Luftwaffe day fighter. He was credited with *166 victories* in over 600 missions and recorded 164 of his victories over the Eastern Front. He was posthumously promoted to Major.
10) Major *Johannes Wiese* – Luftwaffe day fighter. was officially credited with *133 victories* claimed in 480 combat missions. Additionally he had 75 more unconfirmed claims. Among his claims are 70 Il-2 Stormoviks. Soviet fighter pilots therefore greatly respected Wiese, and referred to him as the “Lion of Kuban”. 

11) Wachtmeister *Fritz Petersen* – Flak commander. He receiver Knight’s Cross of the Iron Cross with Oak Leaves for extreme battlefield bravery.
12) Major Dr. *Maximilian Otte* – Luftwaffe Stuka pilot. He was killed on 20 May 1944 by Soviet flak during the First Jassy-Kishinev Offensive. During his career he flew 1179 missions.
13) Hauptmann *Walter “Graf Punski” Krupinski* – Luftwaffe day fighter. He was credited with *197 victories* in 1,100 sorties. He was called by his fellow pilots Graf Punski (Count Punski) due to his Prussian origins. Krupinski was one of the first to fly the Me 262 jet fighter in combat as a member of the famous aces squadron JV 44 led by Adolf Galland.
_(Photo credit: Walter Frentz)._

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 1, 2019)

This group of pilots was resposible for for 1486 kills!!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2019)

*1. Awards*
Murphy received a vast amount of awards and decorations both from his own country and from France and Belgium.
These include the American Campaign Medal, the French Croix de Guerre with Silver Star, Campaign Medals for the Middle East, Africa and Europe, the French Legion of Honor, French Croix de Guerre with Palm, the World War II Victory Medal, the Army of Occupation Medal, the French Liberation Medal, the Belgian Croix de Guerre and the American Medal of Honor and Legion of Merit.

In total, Murphy received 33 awards and medals. Amongst these was the prestigious Medal of Honor.
*2. Held Off A Company Of Germans*
The Medal of Honor was awarded to Murphy after he single-handedly held off a company of German soldiers at the Colmar Pocket and then, incredibly, even after being wounded, led a counterattack.
he Germans scored a direct hit on an M10 tank destroyer, setting it alight, forcing the crew to abandon it. Murphy ordered his men to retreat to positions in the woods, remaining alone at his post, shooting his M1 carbine and directing artillery fire via his field telephone while the Germans aimed fire directly at his position.
Murphy mounted the abandoned, burning tank destroyer and began firing its .50 caliber machine gun at the advancing Germans, killing a squad crawling through a ditch towards him. For an hour, Murphy stood on the tank destroyer returning German fire from footsoldiers and advancing tanks, killing or wounding 50 Germans.
He sustained a leg wound during this stand and stopped only after he ran out of ammunition. Murphy then rejoined his men, disregarding his own wound, and led them back to repel the Germans. He insisted on remaining with his men while his wounds were treated. For his actions that day, he was awarded the Medal of Honor.

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2019)

This is a PTO orientated thread no? See quite a few ETO pictures here now.

Post #1


Shinpachi said:


> Wishing more pictures of Far East and PTO than ETO as conventional thread contributes,

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2019)

b28 WWII Japanese Army photo Tank troops in winter China field | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2019)

b21 WWII Japanese Army photo Tank troops in winter China field #2 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2019)

b19 WWII Japanese Army photo Tank troops in winter China field #1 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2019)

WORLD WAR II Original 4x3 Photo of Japanese Officers/Soldiers JAPAN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2019)

WORLD WAR II Original Photo of Japanese Officers/Soldiers & German Shepard JAPAN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 2, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> This is a PTO orientated thread no? See quite a few ETO pictures here now.
> 
> Post #1



I wished more PTO pics but this did not mean no ETO pics.
Frankly, I am glad to see more posts in this thread recently.
Thanks Snautzer and johnbr above all


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2019)

Shinpachi said:


> I wished more PTO pics but this did not mean no ETO pics.
> Frankly, I am glad to see more posts in this thread recently.
> Thanks Snautzer and johnbr above all


I do like most of the posts, but i do think shinpachi called for a dedicated pto thread. Seems logicical and sensible. 2 threads .... eto and pto. What is the use in two threads doing the same? For me i will post eto in eto and pto here. Hope i get a following in that. 😊

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 2, 2019)

Please let me pay respects to your wise and logical understanding and decision, Snautzer.
One more difference between the two threads is that this thread does not limit the number of pics for a post within the forum rule - probably 10 at the moment because this was necessary for me to tell a story with multiple pics.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2019)

Press Photograph WWII 1942 Tokyo Japan Civilians Preparing For Bombing *1778 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

F.120 Jabiru. A French sesquiplane airliner that just might be the ugliest aircraft ever made. (Ca. 1925)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

A trainer version of the MXY-7 Ohka same site

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 4, 2019)

Aero division of the old Sumitomo Metal Industries, Ltd. then and now.






Sources:
住友精密工業株式会社
住友精密工業 | JAXA新事業促進部

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 4, 2019)

johnbr said:


> F.120 Jabiru. A French sesquiplane airliner that just might be the ugliest aircraft ever made. (Ca. 1925)
> 
> View attachment 559331



Jeez, even a mother couldn't love that!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2019)

WWII Military Japanese Prison Murder Camp US Soldiers Tent Real Photo #2 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2019)

WWII Military Japanese Prison Camp US Soldiers Tent Barracks Real Photo #1 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2019)

20x13 Foto 1937 Shanghai Feuer Krieg Japan China photo | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2019)

A young boy can't wait to fly the sky with his rocket pack.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2019)

An American soldier stands guard over a roped-off Yokosuka MXY7 �Ohka� attack plane (nicknamed �Baka� by US troops) at Yontan airfield, Okinawa, Japan, April 13, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2019)

Britain - Spearhead Of AttackUNITED KINGDOM - MAY 10: World War II poster - Britain - Spearhead Of Attack (Photo by The National Archives/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

Japanese officer's silk flag Captured in the battle of Manilla in 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2019)

Japanese DefectorIn the waist of a Marine bomber, Second Lieutenant Minoru Wada, a Japanese Army transport officer, who was captured on the Island of Mindanao, helps to guide an American bombing raid on the headquarters of the 100th Imperial Japanese Army Infantry Division commanded by General Harada, at Upian, Mindanao Island, 10th August 1945. The raid was carried out by PBJ Mitchell bombers with F4U Corsair fighter escorts. Wada, who was born in the US and was a student in Japan when war was declared, described his actions as 'ultimately humane'. He was later given a new identity and disappeared from public view. (Photo by Lieut. David D. Duncan/FPG/Hulton Archive/

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2019)

Martin Baker mb-6 +5

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2019)

FORD XB-906 TRIMOTOR BOMBER e-bay Ford XB-906 bomber prototype (1931) This was a version of the 5-AT-C, proposed as a bomber and tested (or to be tested), with the XB-906 designation, by the USAAC. As you can see, it was registered as NX6523 and it crashed on 9 September 1931 during a test flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 8, 2019)

IJN battleships then and now.

Emperor Hirohito welcoming Admiral Yamamoto's remains coming home on the Musashi dated June 24, 1943.




「武蔵」に昭和天皇が行幸されたときの記念写真（海外の反応） : 海外のお前ら　海外の反応

Yamato in the movies. "Yamato"





"The Man in the High Castle Season 3"




Source: ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB8f94E2Oxc

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2019)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 9, 2019)

Relating to the Yamato.

Emperor on the Musashi in color.




Source: 昭和天皇行幸記念写真 : MONOCHROME SPECTER

Movie "Yamato" set.







Sources: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/04/54/ff/0454ffd40163445814b1051b7f5fcbca.jpg
https://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/200605/06/91/e0094691_2019093.jpg

New movie "The Great War of Archimedes" in July 2019.







Sources: 菅田将暉、映画「アルキメデスの大戦」ロケ地・呉市に凱旋…戦艦「大和」と“初対面”に大興奮
『アルキメデスの大戦』 ｜ キノフィルムズ

1/144 Chinese Yamatos




Source: ://twitter.com/arakichi1969/status/639590230635384832

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 9, 2019)

Cachat's 9th Bomb. Division Strike

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 9, 2019)

DHC Caribou 
Descriptive Booklet - The De Havilland Aircraft of Canada Ltd, 'Introducing the STOL Caribou Transport Aircraft', 1962

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 9, 2019)

johnbr said:


> FORD XB-906 TRIMOTOR BOMBER e-bay Ford XB-906 bomber prototype (1931) This was a version of the 5-AT-C, proposed as a bomber and tested (or to be tested), with the XB-906 designation, by the USAAC. As you can see, it was registered as NX6523 and it crashed on 9 September 1931 during a test flight.
> View attachment 559783
> View attachment 559784
> View attachment 559785
> ...


This aircraft was part of the response to a 1929/1930 Air Corps Circular design proposal calling for submissions of an advanced new heavy bomber. By 1931 six manufactures responded with designs: Ford (XB-906), Fokker (XB-8), Douglas (XB-7), Keystone (XB-908), Boeing (XB-901, then XB-9) and Martin (XB-907 then XB-10). All but Keystones were evaluated as they only had wooden mock-up. One of the problems with the Ford was the nose gunner could not fire when the center engine was running. It was lost when a wing sheared off after a step turn. the Kestone's XB-908 was the last design they ever submitted to the Air Corps and after they delivered their final B-6 they folded.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2019)

WWII 1938 Japanese Soldiers Playing Baseball North China Original Wire Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 15, 2019)

Flugsport Heft 05/1941 - Motorflug - Segelflug - Modellflug - Geschichte - Luftfahrt - Flugzeugtechnik - Luftfahrtgeschichte | VOLATICUM 
Fukuda Hitachi H. T. 3. Bild Sora.
Fluggewicht 350 kg. Sinkgeschwindigkeit 1,46—1,71 m/sec, Gleitgeschwindigkeit 75,3—90,5 km/h, Gleitzahl 14,3—14,7. Schleppgeschwindigkeit 130 km/h, Landegeschwindigkeit 61 km/h, ohne Klappen Jagdflugzeug AT 27 this japanese

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 15, 2019)

Two more no info on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 15, 2019)

Interesting pics, johnbr.
6/10th Fukuda-Hitachi HT3 experimental glider in 1940.














Source: 福田・日立ＨＴ型３ - 滑空史保存協会

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 15, 2019)

johnbr said:


> Two more no info on them.
> View attachment 560898
> View attachment 560900



AT-27 and Suzukaze Model 20.
Both were fictional planes suggested by amateur designers in several science magazines circa 1941.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 17, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 21, 2019)

Bacon just for the kitties!
Wouldn't want to ride the cannon ride through...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## johnbr (Nov 24, 2019)

Kawasaki Ki-91 Heavy Bomber

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 24, 2019)

Index of /image/idop/bww2/ki91

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 24, 2019)

The Engine  Mitsubishi Ha-214 Ru 18-cylinder  
Mitsubishi Ha 42 Model 41 Ru (Ha 214 Ru), Radial 18 Engine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2019)

original Empire Japan Army Machine gun Badge | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2019)

s7 WW2 Thailand Exp. Japan Army photo Soldier with monkey | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2019)

ハ6 China Exp. Hubei Japanese army1930's Photo Watchtower on tree | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## stug3 (Nov 27, 2019)

The only photo known to exist of the Great Norwegian Mountain Troll. 
Taken in December 1942 by the crew of an RAF recon flight 300 miles north of Berge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2019)

Jan really does get around !!


----------



## stug3 (Nov 28, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Jan really does get around !!


 
Is that his name?


----------



## stug3 (Nov 30, 2019)

GI's watching Mount Vesuvius erupt, March 1944. The 340th BG based at Pompeii Airfield lost around 90 B-25s to hot ash and debris from the volcano.





B-25s flying past an erupting Mount Vesuvius, March 1944




310th BG B-25 destroyed by ash and debris from Mount Vesuvius, March 1944





B-25 at Pompeii Airfield covered in ash from the March 1944 eruption of Mount Vesuvius





Tail of a B-25 buried in ash at Pompeii Airfield from the March 1944 eruption of Mount Vesuvius

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2019)

WWII photo Lieutenant-Colonel R. Belens of the 1st Marine Division /10d | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2019)

1945 WWII Iwo Jima US Marine Corps Taking cover, Hell's Island Original Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2019)

GUNTER FIELD ~ MONTGOMERY ALABAMA US ARMY AIR FORCE TRAINING FIELD - 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2019)

Official-Photo-Album-Imperial Japanese Navy-soldiers-sailors-NCOs-April-1945 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2019)

b23 WWII Japan Naval Landing Force photo Tank & Soldiers in Shanghai Nov. 1937 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 7, 2019)

Xp-60 chart Chrysler Aircraft Engines 2

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 9, 2019)

Wreath to the victims
Behind the scene - The Naval Battle of Malaya on December 10, 1941

This testimony was introduced by a Japanese journalist Naoki Kodachi on December 10, 2018.


The Pacific War began with the attack on Pearl Harbor. Two days later, on December 10, 1941, the state of the art battleship HMS Prince of Wales and the overwhelmingly powerful battleship-cruiser HMS Repulse were sunk. This was the incident which was never expected in the history of war and had changed the common sense of naval warfare. What words can we expect from the man who participated in this battle as a Betty pilot who survived and dedicated his rest of life to consoling the souls of victims ?

“Because we had a result at study prior to the war that more than 60 percent of our aircraft would be shot down by British AA guns during our attacking their battleships, I didn't think I could come back alive but didn't tell it to my Betty crew. What I could do in flight was to sing a song "Today's enemy is tough" switching off the voice tube." said former Capt. Haruki Iki (1912-2011) who led 9 Type 1 land attacker (aka Betty) as the commander of the 3rd squadron of Kanoya Naval Air Corps (aka Kanoya-ku) on that day. Born in Kagoshima of Kyusyu, Iki graduated from Kagoshima Icchu high school which was the best prestigious school for various military schools in the country.

After a blank of one year as Ronin (a student who failed school entrance exam), he entered Naval Academy as a 62nd year student. He inherited his uncle's name "Haruki". His uncle Haruki followed Gen. Takamori Saigo in the civil war of 1877 and died in the Battle of Tabaruzaka at the age of 17. After commissioned the 2nd lieutenant for the battleship "Hyuga", he entered the naval flight school and graduated in September 1937. In the mainland China just at the time , Japan and the nationalist China was crashing as the 2nd Sino-Japanese War. Iki joined the battle as a reconnaissance sea plane pilot and then turned to the land attacker. After more than 200 sorties, he became one of the best seasoned pilots of the Naval Air Corps.

"For three days from October 3, 1941, inviting the army staff too, the map exercise to prepare for the coming war with the Allies was held at the Kanoya Base in Kagoshima Prefecture. 6 squadrons of Kanoya Air Corps which were formed by 9 Bettys each were given the mission to attack the US air base in Philippines from Taiwan in the dawn of December 8. According to the judgment by probability, we were to lose half of our planes by the enemy interceptors in attempting attack only twice. When the day of November 22 to advance to the Taichung Base in Taiwan had come, we 6 squadron commanders murmured each other Hey, 3 of us here will be KIAs on December 8."

However, on November 30 when all air corps had already been deployed at each base in Taiwan, an information that two capital ships of the British Eastern Fleet were coming to Singapore to reinforce was brought in. Iki and others were informed that these two ships were HMS Prince of Wales and HMS Repulse. The former was newly built in January and equipped with ten 35.6cm guns while the latter was an old type cruiser commissioned in 1916 but still proud of high speed and six powerful large caliber guns.

Beside the attack on Pearl Harbor and the US base in Philippines, Japanese army planned to land on Kota Bharu in the Malay Peninsula to attack Singapore. For support of this operation, two Japanese battleships Kongo and Haruna which were equipped with eight 35.6cm caliber guns each were prepared. The Kongo was originally built in UK as a battleship-cruiser in 1913 while the Haruna was a licensed version of the Kongo built in Japan in 1915. Both ships were later reconstructed as the fast battleships with modern equipments. Generally speaking, the battleship's combat power is proportional to the caliber of the main gun.

Ichiro Matsunaga (1919-2005) who was a crew of the Haruna as a lieutenant at that time recalls "When we received the information about the two British battleships heading for Singapore, atmosphere in our ship was pessimistic. Our battle with the Prince of Wales might be good match as her main gun caliber was same as ours but her armor was thicker than ours. The Repulse was able to shoot from out of our range as her main gun was bigger than ours. This is no match for us at all. Deployment of the two British capital ships in Singapore was such a big threat and we had been obliged to review our operation in the area from the beginning immediately."

For the landing operation in the Malay Peninsula, 36 Type 96 land attackers (Nell) of Bihoro Air Corps of the 22nd Air Flotilla, 36 Type 96 land attackers (Nell), 12 Type 96 carrier-based fighters (A5M) and 27 Type 0 carrier-based fighters (A6M) of Genzan Air Corps (Genzan-ku) were already deployed in Saigon and its suburb Thu Dau Mot of French Indochina. However, as the situation changed, 27 Type 1 land attackers (Betty) of 3 squadrons of Kanoya Air Corps which were originally prepared for the attack on Philippines had been sent to Thu Dau Mot to reinforce immediately and Iki was among them. The commander of the 22nd Air Flotilla was Rear-Admiral Sadaichi Matsunaga who was the father of Ichiro Matsunaga who happened to be on the battleship Haruna.

On December 10, received information that the British fleet departed Singapore and was heading to the north, 26 Bettys as torpedo bombers of Kanoya Air Corps led by Lt. Commander Shichizo Miyauchi took off the Thu Dau Mot base at 08:14. Also, 25 (16 Nells as torpedo bombers, 9 Nells as ordinary bombers, 9 reconnaissance planes) of Genzan Air Corps and 33 Nells (8 with torpedoes, 25 with ordinary bombs) of Bihoro Air Corps followed from Saigon and Thu Dau Mot bases. Aiming for the British fleet, Iki and Kanoya Air Corps flew 600 nautical miles (about 1,110 km) to the south from the base but failed to find the fleet. When they gave up to return to the north, a reconnaissance plane from Genzan Air Corps flown by Sub-Lt. Masato Hoashi happened to find the British fleet and reported its position in ciphered message but, as Iki and his wingmen were unable to read it on board, they had to wait for the official instruction from the base for a while. At 13:00, they received it in plain text message and rushed there in a hurry. Iki recalls -

"At the altitude of 3,000 meters, I found an enemy reconnaissance seaplane flying among the clouds below us. I soon understood that its mothership was under the clouds. I signaled our formation leader Lt. Commander Miyauchi from the cockpit. He understood my gesture and our formation began to dive immediately."
At 13:48, Kanoya Air Corps commenced attack.

"To prevent collision in the clouds, the 1st squadron dived straight while the 2nd squadron opened 10 degrees to the left and the 3rd squadron did 10 degrees to the right. Diving through the clouds, we found out the target fleet at about 10 nautical miles (18.52km). In order of 1st, 2nd and 3rd squadron, we took the bombing run in line to attack."

The British fleet was cruising at the speed of about 20 knots (about 37 km/h). The Prince of Wales was about 2,000 meters behind three escort destroyers. The Repulse was further 2,500 meters behind her.

"You may think strange but I was not excited in particular when I found them. It was exactly same as usual exercise for me, just thinking about sending a torpedo well." The 1st squadron of Kanoya Air Corps targeted the Prince of Wales, the 2nd squadron did the Repulse and the 3rd squadron led by Iki did either of them seeing the results.

Fierce shelling by the opponent's AA-guns produced the water smoke on the water surface. Countless tracer rounds flew toward the attacker as a bunch of orange fire. Passing through them at the low altitude, the 1st squadron began topedo-bombing. Hit the stern of the Prince of Wales, a big water column went up.

"I felt as if I was watching a picture of the Battle of Tsushima. When I was gazing at the water column going up so high with surprise as I had never seen it in my life, another torpedo hit just behind the bridge. Thought this would be enough for the Prince of Wales, I headed to the Repulse which looked still intact."

Turning clockwise not slowing her speed, the Repulse began to shoot Iki's bomber fiercely. All shells looked rushing toward him. Aiming at her portside, Iki lowered the altitude rapidly.

"No sooner I dropped a torpedo at the altitude 30 meters and distance at 700 meters as close as possible than I turned to the left sharply to evacuate with full throttle and shooting our guns. Gaining the altitude, I saw the Repulse's crews in raincoats lying down on the deck. After a while Sgt. Tamotsu Maekawa as an observer on board shouted 'Hit!' with exciting voice that echoed the plane. After a few minutes, he shouted again 'Hit again!'. But at the same time, I had witnessed our 2nd plane was hit to crash toward 300 meters to the left from the Repulse and also the 3rd plane followed toward farther 50 meters to the left one after another being wrapped in flames into the water."

When Iki's squadron finished the attack and reached the altitude enough out of the opponent's shooting range to form a formation, the Repulse began to sink from the portside stern and disappeared into the water leaving a large ripple.

"Voice of banzai by all 7 crews arose in the cabin at that moment. I also made the banzai salute releasing my hands from the control stick. We poured wine which was equipped for the emergency use into the enamel tin cups to make a toast."

It was 14:00, only twelve minutes after the Kanoya Air Corps started attack. The Prince of Wales was still cruising dropping speed but sank at 14:50 together with Commander Admiral Sir Tom Phillips who refused to abandon the ship. Main force of the British Eastern Fleet had been destroyed here. 840 British sailors shared the fate with their ships. Japanese side lost 3 bombers and 21 airmen. Many airframes were damaged by shelling. Iki's Betty K-331 also received 17 shells. According to Iki's flight log, he flew 10 hours 45 minutes on this day. Even after flying for such a long time, he says, there was still enough fuel in the tank to fly more.

"Damage of Japanese side was not so serious as expected. I think this was mainly because British side did not necessarily research how to react against the torpedo attack well. In fact, they were shooting upwards even after we took the bombing run at the lower altitude. Lack of training and no enemy fighters in the sky were lucky."

On December 18, the 8th day after the Naval Battle of Malaya, Kanoya Air Corps was ordered to bomb the Siantan Telegraph Station of Anambas Islands. "As we were to pass over the sunk 2 British battleships on the way, I let Sgt. Maekawa purchase 2 bundles of bouquets (* this seems to be translated 'wreath' in the western countries) at a flower shop near the base. Finished the mission, we flew to the ships at the altitude 300 meters. The waves were so calm and the water was so clear that we could see both ships' dark silhouettes well. I dropped one bundle of bouquet near the Repulse and then the other near the Prince of Wales, praying for the souls of warriors of both sides with salute."

This episode was widely introduced in the paper and textbook for ethics at school as a heroic story "Chivalry in the battlefield" during the wartime.
But this embarrassed Iki. In the postwar, everytime he was asked about the episode, he answered with a few words "I didn't do it to be praised."

This was a very natural behavior as a worrier to show his sorrow for the lost warriors who did their duty. There must be something beyond the hostility.
The fact that the Prince of Wales and the Repulse had been sunk by the air attack only was received with surprise throughout the world. The crew members of the battleships Kongo and Haruna who determined to die in the battle received the news with great relief above all. Matsuda of the Haruna recalls "My father as the commander of air unit saved my life as a result." By the way, Matsuda's daughter Mari is known as an inventor of the i-mode for NTT cell phones which is indispensable for our life today. Had the battle gone wrong to sink his battleship Haruna, our modern IT situation with the cell phones might have been somewhat different.

However, as the Allies greatly reinforced their fleet defense against the air attack afterwards, there were no more chances for the Japanese side to sink the battleships in this way. To the contrary, Japanese battleships Musashi and Yamato had been sunk in the Sibuyan Sea of Philippines on October 24, 1944 and at the offshore of Kyusyu on April 7, 1945 by the US air attack respectively.

677 airmen including observers in total from Kanoya Air Corps, Genzan Air Corps and Bihoro Air Corps participated in the Naval Battle of Malaya. As a bomber held a pilot, a co-pilot, a radio man, observers and engineers in toal of 7 to 8 crews, its casualty exceeded a fighter when crashed. By the end of war, most of them had passed away.

( Excerpt source: 英国の最新鋭戦艦を撃沈した攻撃機指揮官が遺した「意外な言葉」（神立 尚紀） @gendai_biz )

Haruki Iki in 1943 and 2003








His flight log on the day

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2019)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## jetcal1 (Dec 9, 2019)

johnbr said:


> Xp-60 chart Chrysler Aircraft Engines 2
> View attachment 563075


Buy the book! It's great!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 28, 2019)

A Mitsubishi J8M Shusui testing engine before flight at Oppama Airfield in July, 1945.





Source: 日本初のロケット戦闘機「秋水」- 松岡 久光 (Japan's first rocket fighter "Shusui" written by Hisamitsu Matsuoka)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 5, 2020)

J8M1 Shusui in the Mitsubishi's backyard then and now.





Source: Harold A. Skaarup Web page





Source: 日本初のロケット戦闘機「秋水」- 松岡 久光 (Japan's first rocket fighter "Shusui" written by Hisamitsu Matsuoka)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2020)

Lovely shots shinpachi!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

#V457 WWII Photo ~ B-24 Bomber Taking Off ~ Chinese Coolies ~ | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

#V402 WWII Photo ~ Japanese Nakajima E4N Floatplane ~ | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

Japanese Official Out of a Job Uraga Village WWII Dispatch Photo News Service | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

Medical Officer Talks w Japanese Lieutenant WWII Dispatch Photo News Service | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

32 WWII Japan Naval Landing Force orig. photo Cars Sidecars Trucks Shanghai H.Q. | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

28 WWII Japan orig. photo Medan Paratroops soldier with Navy pilot hat Indonesia | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

17 WWII Japanese Army orig. photo Pilot beside airplane | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

16 WWII Japanese Army orig. photo Bombers in Airfield | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

1945 Press Photo a Japanese "Betty" bomber plunges into the Pacific beside ship | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo August 1942 Shot Down Floating Japanese G4M1 bomber 1422 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2020)

1945 WWII Official USMC Photo #27 Japanese soldier surrenders at Okinawa cave | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2020)

1971 Press Photo Diver pokes around cockpit of lost World War II Corsair fighter | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2020)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2020)

1945 Press Photo Japan's Takashiro Kawabe, his staff & US soldier in Philippines | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 29, 2020)

A piano restorer plays a German piano Hupfer which a Kamikaze pilot played on his last day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2020)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 29, 2020)

The pilot's message has been received

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

r20 WW2 Japanese Navy photo Pilot in Omura air corps base 1937 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

r19 W2 Japanese Army photo Pilot in air base 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

r18 WW2 Japanese Navy photo Pilot in Sasebo air corps base 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

r17 WW2 Japanese Army photo Lined up Pilots in air base | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

1942 Press Photo Pacific WWII, wounded Japanese plane flies over a US destroyer | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2020)

r14 WW2 Japanese Army photo Tank and soldier | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2020)

r16 WW2 Japanese Army photo Lined up Tanks on country road | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2020)

r15 WW2 Japanese Army photo Line up Tanks at hangar | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2020)

Awesome pics! I always wonder what happened to folks in these pics

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 4, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> Awesome pics! I always wonder what happened to folks in these pics



According to Masanobu Tsuji - a former staff of Imperial GHQ who stayed in Burma when the war was over and fled to Japan disguising a monk through Thailand, Vietnam and China, not a few Japanese officers were forced to work for the local governments as advisors. Ordinary soldiers were forced to fight for France in Vietnam. Soldiers in China were sent back to Japan immediately as Chiang Kai-shek did not know how to handle them well.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 6, 2020)

Masanobu Tsuji (1902-1968?).
A former staff of Imperial GHQ as Colonel. 
Genius of intelligence, demonic tactician and mad adventurist as the mastermind of the Nomonhan Incident (Battles of Khalkhin Gol ) in 1939. 
Suddenly disappeared in Laos as a member of the Diet of Japan in 1968. 
A man of mystery.









Source: Wiki and 「戦車に火炎瓶とシャベルで挑む」たった1人の軍人・辻政信が推し進めた“ノモンハン事件”とは | 文春オンライン

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 6, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## Tony Kambic (Feb 6, 2020)

Engine Change.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2020)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 11, 2020)

Mitsubishi Heavy Industries' Nagoya Plant then and now.
The headquarter building aka Clock Tower is now used as new display room for a restored Zero and a Syusui replica since last month.








Source: 零式艦上戦闘機　写真特集：時事ドットコム





Source: 旧三菱重工業名古屋航空機製作所本館 ( 名古屋市港区 ) - フォトライブラリー





Source: 三菱重、名古屋にゼロ戦復元機　「航空史料室」開設（共同通信） - Yahoo!ニュース

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 ALLIED SOLDIER 18 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 13, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2020)

1945 Press Photo Kure Naval Base, Honshu, view of bombing of Japanese carrier | eBay

Waldo says: Spot the carrier.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2020)

Press Photo American Prisoners of War in Japanese Internment Camp, Shanghai | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm not sure that this is the appropriate thread to post this in, but....

My wife and I were in Charleston, SC last week and visited the carrier Yorktown (CV-10) and the destroyer USS Laffey (DD-724). This is a photo of the Laffey radio room showing a rack with three R-390As. They are of a later generation since the Laffey participated in the D-Day invasion and also in the Okinawa campaign where it was struck by 4 bombs and 6 kamakazies. 

An old photo of its 38 caliber gun mount struck by a kamakaze shows the horrific damage it inflicted. About half the turret gun crew was killed.

I had to take a picture of the Yorktown ready room where so many heroes of my youth waited for their missions. I read the book "Carrier War" by Lt JG Jensen cover-to-cover a hundred times when I was a kid and remembered names of those Yorktown pilots, such as "Jumpin' Joe" Clifton, Butch O'Hare, etc.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Original WW2 japanese photo of soldiers with sword | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Original WW2 japanese photo of soldiers with sword | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Original WW2 japanese photo of soldiers with sword | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Original WW2 japanese photo of soldiers with swords | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

General Han Fu-Chu Shantung Province Vintage War Photo | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

1941 Press Photo Armed boats patrols the vicinity of Singapore, World War II | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2020)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

1945 Press Photo Gen. Tomoyuki Yamashita to sign surrender documents, Luzon | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

1943 Press Photo Marine Fighter Pilot Lt. Ken A. Walsh Poses with Propellers | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

WW2 PHOTO INDO CHINA AIR APACHE GROUP BOMBED JAPANESE ESCORT 8x10 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Original WW2 Photo of USMC Iwo Jima Soliders Captured Japanese Motorcycle | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2020)

1945 Press Photo Japanese civilians during WWII invasion of Okinawa, Japan | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2020)

1944 Press Photo US Marine with captured Japanese battle banner on Bougainville | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm looking for my father's flag as he lost it when the war was over

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2020)

Original WW2 Photo Japanese Troops | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2020)

Original WWII Photo Nagasaki Atomic Bomb US Soldiers Stand WHERE IT HIT | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 10, 2020)

What's the half-life of uranium ?


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> What's the half-life of uranium ?


Like hundreds of millions of years


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2020)

1945 Press Photo Ofuna prison guards bow to released American POWs from prison. | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

ATOMIC BOMBING, WW2, COLOR PHOTO COLLECTION, K.K. BEST SELLERS, JAPAN | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 13, 2020)

As I saw a lot of victims pics in my country when I was a kid, the book could contain such pics if published in Japan.
Would be a must-see book.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 13, 2020)

March 10th was 75th anniversary of the Great Tokyo Air Raid.
About 100,000 people lost their lives and this was equivalent to Hiroshima's but this history had been neglected in the postwar as if nothing happened.
There was a history too.





Source: 米軍による大量殺人ホロコースト東京大虐殺（東京大空襲）の様子 : 東京大虐殺のホロコースト！1945年東京大空襲で米軍が無差別殺人！米軍の戦争犯罪 - NAVER まとめ

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

WW2 PRESS PHOTO. JAPANESE AIRMAN SHOT DOWN & CAPTURED AT MANILA 3-30-42 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 18, 2020)

Japan's Ministry of Defense opens old Imperial GHQ bunkers in Tokyo to the public.





Source: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddxs_VslCME

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 18, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

WWII IBT PHOTO - PRAYER FOR A FALLEN BUDY KILLED IN BATTLE FOR BURMA ROAD 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

Japan Armee Alt Foto Soldat Imperial 1942 Januar Pacific War vor der Sortie | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

Japan Armee Alt Foto Soldat Imperial 1942 Januar Pacific War Beijing Citywalls | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

Japan Armee Alt Foto Soldat Imperial 1942 Januar Pacific War Wartung | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

Japan Armee Alt Foto Soldat Imperial 1942 Januar Pacific War Teache Instrukteur | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo Chinese Soldiers in battle dress with German helmet type 0981 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Mar 20, 2020)

Facebook

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

1945 Press Photo a US Marine pauses for a cigarette on Peleliu, World War II | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

1944 Press Photo Japan's Hideki Tojo inspects troops in Thailand during WWII | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Mar 22, 2020)

facebook

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2020)

Press Photo Two military officers with binoculars - tux08715 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 24, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Press Photo Two military officers with binoculars - tux08715 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 574668


 Isn't that Hirohito on the left ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

WWII 1944 USAAF 44th FS Stirling Strip, NG Photo Japanese planes shot down score | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Mar 26, 2020)

Facebook

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 26, 2020)

Always loved the look of the J7W.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2020)

Movie: Torpedo Squadron No. 8 colour

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 30, 2020)

My work

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Mar 30, 2020)

nice, very nice, well done

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 30, 2020)

Shinpachi said:


> My work
> 
> View attachment 575528


Amazing!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 30, 2020)

Shinpachi said:


> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 575539


Hope you have more to show us!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2020)

... I appreciate the out focus of the BG - makes the model _*pop *_- just like ...only with different results

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks guys.
I used to think that modelling the outer skin and the structure of aircraft would be same in the category of CGI but now understand they are different. The former should be more dynamic in rendering than the latter because they are more bird than machine.

My latest working table.
Modelling a machine

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 31, 2020)

Shinpachi,
I would love to be able to watch you work.
I used to use Inventor for machine building, food processing and anything mechanical.
Loved working with solids!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2020)

ASSOCIATED PRESS PHOTO ORIGINAL WWII Photo 9x7 U.S. C-87 TRANSPORT PLANE | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 31, 2020)

A TAIC Zero combat simulation with a P-38.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Apr 1, 2020)

There's quite a story to this one, but i'll shorten it if I can, It depicts in 1939, a 204 Sqn Sunderland after it had been forced to ditch in a rough sea, after a double engine failure, on contact with the sea, the port 'wing float' was torn off, some of the crew scrambled out on the stb wing to prevent it capsizing, Luckily a Dutch freighter had seen the flying boat come down and went to the rescue, a line was secured to a prop, it took off all the Sunderland's crew, which were later transferred to a destroyer, HMS Icarus, as soon as the line was released the flying boat turned over and sank. Phew. . . it's oil on canvas. Facebook

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 1, 2020)

johnbr said:


> There's quite a story to this one, but i'll shorten it if I can, It depicts in 1939, a 204 Sqn Sunderland after it had been forced to ditch in a rough sea, after a double engine failure, on contact with the sea, the port 'wing float' was torn off, some of the crew scrambled out on the stb wing to prevent it capsizing, Luckily a Dutch freighter had seen the flying boat come down and went to the rescue, a line was secured to a prop, it took off all the Sunderland's crew, which were later transferred to a destroyer, HMS Icarus, as soon as the line was released the flying boat turned over and sank. Phew. . . it's oil on canvas. Facebook
> View attachment 575744
> View attachment 575747
> View attachment 575748


Any idea who did the Typhoon art? Really like that style.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Apr 1, 2020)

I got it here.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/ehangar/?fref=nf


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 1, 2020)

johnbr said:


> I got it here.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ehangar/?fref=nf


Good stuff. Thanks!


----------



## stug3 (Apr 2, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1945 Press Photo a US Marine pauses for a cigarette on Peleliu, World War II | eBay
> 
> View attachment 574439



Looks like he was rolling his own.


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 2, 2020)

That is a nice shot of the Short Sperrin in post 2650. 
I must admit I had to use tineye to identify it


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2020)

Japan Armee Alt Foto Imperial Pacific War Militär Verwundet Soldat Blumen | eBay
Japan Armee Alt Foto Imperial Pacific War Militär Verwundet Soldat Porch | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 3, 2020)

Focusing on the P-38.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Apr 3, 2020)

*RAF-Luftwaffe Night Fighter dance of detection*







WWII planes

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Apr 3, 2020)

RAF Blackburn Botha, a 4 seater reconnaissance/torpedo bomber that first flew in Dec 1938 as a competitor of the Bristol Beaufort. It was under-powered and saw limited operational use in reconnaissance and anti-sub patrols. Less than 600 were produced. same side.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Apr 3, 2020)

How a Norden Bombsight worked - Akhil Kadidal infographic same side

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Apr 3, 2020)

Yokosuka MXY-7 Ohka "Kamikaze Baka Bomb", Cutaway View, 1945 same site

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 3, 2020)

johnbr said:


> RAF Blackburn Botha, a 4 seater reconnaissance/torpedo bomber that first flew in Dec 1938 as a competitor of the Bristol Beaufort. It was under-powered and saw limited operational use in reconnaissance and anti-sub patrols. Less than 600 were produced. same side.
> View attachment 576001



With jacking system designed by Heath Robinson


----------



## Graeme (Apr 3, 2020)

Spotted in a museum recently...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 4, 2020)

johnbr said:


> How a Norden Bombsight worked - Akhil Kadidal infographic same side
> View attachment 576003


Bill Runnel would have loved that!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 4, 2020)

An AXHe1 in my imagination as one of 3 Heinkel He-100s IJN purchased in 1941.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 4, 2020)

Thats amazing work!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2020)

1945 Press Photo US soldier S.F Mashbir & Japanese officials during WWII, Manila | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2020)

1943 Press Photo US Marines drink milk from coconut on Bougainville in WWII | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2020)

1943 Press Photo James Doolittle on his crashed plane in China after WWII attack | eBay

Doolittle Raid on Japan

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2020)

Original WW2 WWII General James Doolittle AP Press Photo Tokyo Raid 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Apr 5, 2020)

Facebook

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 5, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> ASSOCIATED PRESS PHOTO ORIGINAL WWII Photo 9x7 U.S. C-87 TRANSPORT PLANE | eBay



Observers became concerned at some of the production methods and equipment used to build new B-24 bombers at the newly opened Willow Run factory...


----------



## jetcal1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Shinpachi said:


> Focusing on the P-38.
> 
> View attachment 575984


Is that supposed to be cigar smoke on the canopy?


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 6, 2020)

> RAF Blackburn Botha, a 4 seater reconnaissance/torpedo bomber that first flew in Dec 1938 as a competitor of the Bristol Beaufort.



Caption competition time: "The reason why the Botha was not suited for squadron use became apparent when Blackburn unveiled the type displaying its novel undercarriage design"



johnbr said:


> It was under-powered and saw limited operational use in reconnaissance and anti-sub patrols.



The Botha was never used operationally by the RAF. The closest it came to squadron service was individual aircraft were assigned to a couple of squadrons as transport hacks. Bothas equipped a few OTUs and MUs, but no front line squadrons for the purpose it was intended.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 6, 2020)

johnbr said:


> There's quite a story to this one, but i'll shorten it if I can,



I was hoping you might include the third aircraft down in your story! In case y'all might be unfamiliar with it, it's a Short Sperrin four engined jet bomber.

Short Sperrin - Wikipedia


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 6, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> Is that supposed to be cigar smoke on the canopy?



I know my modeling and surface finish of the P-38 is not accurate as It was quick job according to my instant inspiration.
That shows my impression for it as one of the most beautiful planes.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2020)

1942 Press Photo Man throws rubber into "Tokio Kid" for recycling in CA in WWII | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2020)

WWII Photos Japanese Surrender Samurai Sword 1st Engineer Battalion Capture Flag | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Shinpachi said:


> I know my modeling and surface finish of the P-38 is not accurate as It was quick job according to my instant inspiration.
> That shows my impression for it as one of the most beautiful planes.



Thank you for the response. In this photograph if you look to the sides of the glare on the canopy, you might be able to see the haze of the smoke from the cigar the pilot was smoking. I was wondering if you took inspiration from this photograph.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2020)

Can't see any smoke .................

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Can't see any smoke .................


I've seen a cropped version the photograph, so I can see it. Look for the "haze"on either side of the sun reflection.It looks like grayscale discoloration.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2020)

Still can't see any smoke, but I can see detail of the armour plate, and the rear radio 'shelf' etc., which appera as 'lines' down each side of the canopy.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2020)

1942 Press Photo Japanese bomber plunges into water 200 feet from US carrier | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Apr 7, 2020)

Aviation Art

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Apr 7, 2020)

https://www.quora.com/Did-the-German-aero-engine-design-and-production-lag-behind-the-Allies

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2020)

WWII Photograph Japanese Final Surrender Bonin Islands Sept. 3, 1945 8" x 10" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Apr 9, 2020)

Schräge Musik (Slanted music) was a nasty way of surprising RAF bomebr crews in WW2.
Luftwaffe junkers Ju 88G night fighter varients (G-6 as depicted here) is a versatile and an effective weapons platform in intercepting and destroying RAF bombers, sharing most of the casualties of RAF bomber command with other night fighters and AAA barriges.
powered by two 1,750hp Jumo 213A engines
Usually armed with a configuration of four 20mm MG FF cannon pod under the fuselage or from ventral fairing and two 20mm MG 151/20 firing obliquely upward in Schräge Musik installation. The intecpetion was achieved by a combination of ground control radar and on board FuG 220 Lichtenstein SN-2 radar, After the NJG pilot following radar observer's directions he acquires the target visually which is a darker silhouette either blotting out the stars or against paler sky or high cloud. It presented the biggest possible target and reflected any light from searchlights, ground fires. Then positioning for the kill with the bomber 65° to 70° above the fighter and the Luftwaffe's guns were so effective that the night fighter usually had to get out of the way very fast!
Even with the Monica beam that fitted to the tail of many RAF Lancasters and Halifax this elusive killer was something hard to beat.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2020)

Good stuff!


----------



## johnbr (Apr 11, 2020)

BRISTOL 138A facebook and ebay
PLANE CPL BRISTOL 138A - HIGH ALTITUDE RESEARCH PLANE (ONLY 1 BUILT).
PIC 1 - Look and Learn Mag 1976-01-03 - ART BY WILF HARDY.
PIC 2 - Popular Mechanics Mag 1937-01 - ART BY G H DAVIS.
PIC 3 - ART BY PRATT - FLIGHT MAGAZINE
The Bristol Type 138 High Altitude Monoplane was a British high-altitude research aircraft developed and produced by the Bristol Aeroplane Company during the 1930's. It holds the distinction of setting nine separate altitude world records, the ultimate of these occurring on 30 June 1937, during a 2¼-hour flight flown by Flight Lieutenant M.J. Adam, in which he achieved a record altitude, which was later homologated by the Fédération Aéronautique Internationale as having attained a maximum altitude of 53,937 ft (16,440 m).
As flown, the Type 138 was a single-engine, low-wing monoplane with a fixed, tail wheel undercarriage. From the outset it was designed as a dedicated research aircraft capable of reaching high altitudes; aeronautical engineer Frank Barnwell had first proposed the design to the British Air Ministry during November 1933. The revised design was produced in response to the issuing of Specification 2/34 by the Air Ministry during June 1934. The specification, which called for a pair of prototypes, sought an aircraft that would be capable of achieving the unheard-of altitude of 50,000 feet; it had been issued in response to public pressure in favour of government sponsoring of such record attempts.
In addition to Bristol's own work on the Type 138, the Royal Aircraft Establishment (RAE) and National Physical Laboratory also made valuable contributions to the development effort on designing the type. On 11 May 1936, the Type 138A performed its maiden flight, piloted by Cyril Uwins. On 28 September 1936, Squadron Leader F.R.D. Swain set a new world record altitude record, having climbed to an indicated altitude of 51,000 ft (15,440 m), which was homologated as 49,967 ft (15,230 m). After this milestone, research flights continued, along with further attempts to break the altitude record. Further development of the aircraft after the first record-breaking flight led to a series of small modifications being implemented. The last record-breaking flight was flown on 30 June 1937. A second aircraft, designated as the Type 138B, was ordered in 1935 but work on it was abandoned during 1937 without ever having flown.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

1944 Press Photo Commander RW Curtis looks proudly at scoreboard of the BUCHANAN | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 12, 2020)

Planning to let them carry Ohka model 22.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 13, 2020)

As the Ki-67s of IJA 7th and 98th flight squadrons were under the command of IJN 762nd air corps since February 1944 as torpedo bombers, it could have been possible for them to carry the Ohkas in my shallow knowledge.

Hiryu of IJA 98th flight squadrons aka IJN Yasukuni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 13, 2020)

..... and Mission fails.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 13, 2020)

Did they ever use the hybrid-jet powered Ohka in combat?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2020)

Photo ~1946 WWII Japan Occupation American with Japanese Soldiers 4.5x6" | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 14, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Did they ever use the hybrid-jet powered Ohka in combat?



They had no chance as the first test flight of model 22 was on August 12, 1945.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 14, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1943 Press Photo James Doolittle on his crashed plane in China after WWII attack | eBay
> 
> Doolittle Raid on Japan
> 
> ...


I remember reading somewhere, not exactly , that Doolittle told his copilot he was worried that that he was going to be court martialed for failing to have delivered the bombers to the Chinese air force. Instead he gets the CMH. Surprise!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 17, 2020)

No special title but IJN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2020)

VINTAGE/ANTIQUE LOT WW2 JAPANESE MILITARY PICTURES | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2020)

1945 Press Photo Dummy planes found at Okinawa airfields in Japan during WWII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2020)

1945 Press Photo Formosa, aerial view after bombing of Okayama Aircraft Plant | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 22, 2020)

Savoia Marchetti.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 24, 2020)

really like that SM79 formation

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 24, 2020)

Kawanishi N1K2-J.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 25, 2020)

Mitsubishi A6M5.






... and submerging I-400 submarine.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Apr 25, 2020)

net + facebook.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2020)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 30, 2020)

I planned modeling a B-17G when Bill was alive but gave up as he had passed away.
Re-thought better late than never though my heart is empty.
Please anyone kindly advise if this siggy shows his plane's nose art.
Thank you very much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2020)

Press Photo Japanese Geishas Extinguish Fire in Tokyo Drills - sbx14103 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 4, 2020)

IIRC, Bill used this plane for his avatar.
No more problem. Thanks.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 5, 2020)

I'm going to complete the ball turret and correct color scheme details to finish this project which I minded for Bill.
Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2020)

1937 Japanisch Wasserflugzeug Whangpoo Fluss Sich Angriff Shanghai China 7x9 Neu | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2020)

1945 Japanisch War Criminals 35th AAA Gruppe Prison Original Nachrichten Foto | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2020)

Shinpachi, you are awesome my friend.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 8, 2020)

Thanks David. I think I'm coming to the final.

B-17G #44-8647 (360BS).
This seems to be one of the B-17s Bill actually flew.
Data source: Howard C. Lacker Crew
R.I.P. Bill as I added a Norden Bomb Sight for you

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2020)

Lovely stuff!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

1945 WWII Iwo Jima US Marines reading "Naming Your Baby* Type 1 Original Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

Org. WWII Photo: Surrendering Japanese Officers; Tokyo, Japan | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2020)

ASSOCIATED PRESS PHOTO 8-7-35 GENERAL JOTARO WATANABE OF JAPANESE WAR MACHINE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

Authentic Rare WW2 Photo Lot Japanese Surrender In Peking China World War 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

1946 WW2 print photo Dozens of Abandoned B-24 Liberators on Biak Island 051620 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 24, 2020)

Air-raid in Nagoya during March 19 and May 14, 1945.











Source: キヨ書店｜名古屋空襲写真

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2020)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 2, 2020)

Nakajima Aircraft in 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 2, 2020)

"Don't be captured or this will be your future."

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 3, 2020)

Japanese war movie "Ano Hata O Ute (Shoot the Flag) - End of Corregidor" in 1944.
Duration 1:46:29











Source:
://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVe4NwL-cas

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 3, 2020)

The Battle of Imphal in April, 1944.
Indian National Army soldiers reached their homeland for their next step.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 3, 2020)

Nice!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 3, 2020)

... so little appreciated

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 4, 2020)

Justice Pal from India refused to impose the war crime on Japanese leaders in the Military Tribunal.
This was enough for the Japanese people to confirm ties with them.

International Military Tribunal for the Far East - Dissentient Judgment of Justice Pal (pdf file 722 pages)
http://www.sdh-fact.com/CL02_1/65_S4.pdf

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 6, 2020)

Manchukuo as a growing arsenal in 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 8, 2020)

Platinum delivery campaign taken place nationwide in Japan from the end of July to December 15, 1944.
People did not know campaign's exact purpose.

According to a Mitsubishi's history book "Shusui", 1,600kg platinum was necessary to produce 2,500ton/month of hydrogen peroxide solution constantly as T-stoff fuel for the J8M rocket fighter (Japanese version of the Me-163 Komet). Said finally secured almost double during the period.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2020)

That's very interesting!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 9, 2020)

* Beech XA-38 Grizzly prototype Curtiss xp-60e *

G. Verver

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 10, 2020)

Boulton Paul prepared a second design to Spec. F.6/42.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 14, 2020)

Imperial GHQ on a day in May, 1943.





Working girls in Tokyo in August, 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 17, 2020)

"Fugaku (Mt. Fuji)" then and now.
Two Fugakus for the planned long range bomber in 1945 and the super computer in 2020.














Source: ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7twadu1s1U

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

1945 Press Photo Troops in Guam put up sign on free flights over Tokyo on plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 18, 2020)

I did not want to mess my B-17 CGI with a meat ball for Bill but was lucky to find an actual pic.
This is my aged chivalry taught by my father who lived the same times as Bill

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2020)

Nice shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2020)

1954 Press Photo Japanese pilot Saburo Sakai with his WWII helmet & goggles | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2020)

Excellent Pics!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 19, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Authentic Rare WW2 Photo Lot Japanese Surrender In Peking China World War 2 | eBay



Looks like the official surrender took place within the courtyard in the Forbidden City.


----------



## johnbr (Jun 19, 2020)

*XB-52 J75 test *
XB-52 competition Tony Landis says here that the goal was not to test the J75 but to evaluate whether the B-52 would have better performance with reheat J75s replacing the outer J57s. The piece also includes this cool photo, which I haven't seen before.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2020)

Good stuff!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 23, 2020)

Working girls - Japan Red Cross.
Wounded soldiers were treated with the best respects.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2020)

Nice shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 26, 2020)

Widows learn to work.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2020)

#2,744 What I would have given to meet him, great pics all!


----------



## johnbr (Jun 26, 2020)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/bomb-grand-slam-wwii-war-lancaster-nanton-museum-1.5217720 
The Big Boy Grand Slam.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2020)

WW2 Type-1 USMC IWO JIMA Photo MARINES TANK MAN Tanker Crew Helmet & Goggles | eBay

Notice T shirt

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 27, 2020)

Working girls as the intelligence team's engineering staff in 1942.
This team was settled in a civilian communication company KDTK.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 28, 2020)

POW in Tokyo.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 28, 2020)

Manila in 1942 and 1943.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 30, 2020)

Singapore in 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 1, 2020)

Singapore on/around February 15, 1942.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2020)

Great posts, thanks!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 3, 2020)

The Fliegerfaust (“plane fist "), was a German prototype of an unguided, man-portable, and multi-barreled ground-to-air rocket launcher, designed to destroy enemy ground attack planes.
Designed by HASAG (Hugo Schneider AG) of Leipzig in 1944, the Luftfaust was produced in two different versions.
The first version, the Fliegerfaust A, had four 20 mm caliber barrels. These fired 20 mm projectiles weighing 90 g and containing 19 g of explosive, propelled by means of a small rocket.
The second version, the Fliegerfaust B ("Luftfaust") increased the length of the barrels, and added another 5 barrels, for a total of 9 barrels. The weapon had a total length of 150 cm and weighed 6.5 kg. The firing sequence was that the first 4 rounds from every second barrel were fired immediately and the remaining five 0.1 second later to avoid damaging the projectiles themselves by the rockets' exhaust fumes and from interfering with their courses.
The Fliegerfaust was not a successful weapon because of its small effective range caused by too large dispersion of projectiles and the designed range of 500 meters was never attained. Although large orders for the weapon were placed in 1945, and with 10,000 launchers and 4 million rockets ordered, only 80 of these weapons were ever used in combat trials, in this case by a unit based at Saarbrücken. However, a 1945 photograph of the Hotel Adlon in Berlin clearly shows at least 3 expended Fliegerfaust B's lying in the rubble.The final version, which was only in prototype form, was composed of six barrels of 30 mm caliber.














http://worldwartwo.filminspector.com/2019/09/the-fliegerfaust-first-shoulder-fired.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 3, 2020)

Photos - The Luftfaust , Fliegerfaust and Fliegerschreck 
*Man Portable anti aircraft missile systems*
In 1945 the Luftfaust was designed by ‘Hugo Schneider’ of Leipzig and by the end of that year the German army were ready to field test the weapon system. The early version 'Luftfaus A' had only four shorter barrels however in this article we will be looking at the 'Lufthaus B'
Un skilled labour was employed to make the Luftfaus however it is believed approximately 10000 units were made by the end of the war. Information on how many were issued and the use against allied aircraft is not available.
The introduction of the ‘Luftfaus’ was an attempt by the Germans to reduce the dominance of Allied air superiority.
The Luftfaus was inexpensive but had the potential to be lethal to allied aircraft, it was made up of eight steel tubes arranged in a circular pattern around a central ninth tube all held in place by four steel plates.
The weapon was fired by a simple trigger and its ammunition was arranged in clips that were breach loaded. The ammunition was a 20mm High explosive, spin stabilised solid fuel round, the stabilisation came in the form of holes drilled into the ammunition itself.
The rounds were fired in two stages with a 0.2 second gap between salvos. 
The Fliegerfaust never got past the design stage however it would have been a significant improvement on the ‘Luftfaus’. The proposed changes would have incorporated a 30mm projectile in a six barrelled configuration.
*The Fliegerschreck*
The Fliegerschreck was by the end of the war almost ready for field trials and was to use a new form of ammunition that could be used by the Panzerschreck, which enabled the Panzerschreck to be used for both the anti aircraft and anti tank roles.







The new ammunition was to contain an explosive charge and 144 small incendiary sub munitions that would be fitted to a standard rocket motor. The new warhead was ready in 1945 however none were ever issued to front line troops.
The Fliegerschreck would incorporate a new AA sighting system similar to that used by the MG 42 Machine gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 3, 2020)

Nuts & Bolts 08 Experimental Flak Weapons Of The Wehrmacht Part 2 Warbook - CALAMEO Downloader

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2020)

Interesting not seen that before.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 3, 2020)

Japanese citizens come home from America by exchange ship on August 20, 1942.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 4, 2020)

*airplane that set a world record, flying non-stop from Moscow to southern California. July 14, 1937.* George Lane




*Source of Photograph: Los Angeles Daily News Collection; UCLA Digital Library.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 4, 2020)

*Cockpit of Japanese Yokosuka MXY-7 Ohka 
George Lane






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 4, 2020)

Northrop YA-9

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 5, 2020)

1951... ejector seat 
James Vaughan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 7, 2020)

USA introduced to Japanese people just before Pearl Harbor in 1941.

FDR meets Churchill on HMS Prince of Wales in August to give warning to Hitler.
1/3 less gasoline campaign launched.
More airmen campaign launched.
17,000 workers launch a strike at Federal Shipbuilding and Drydock Company.
Import ban of Japanese silk lets women run to hoard stockings.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2020)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 8, 2020)

Germans in Dutch East Indies and America begin to evacuate to Japan in July, 1941.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 9, 2020)

Working Germans in 1941.
"They don't cease to work" and "Labor is joy" were Japanese impression about them.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## flypaper2222 (Jul 9, 2020)

.50 M2 captured and used by the Germans supposedly in the Normandy beach area. Circular fox hole gives 360 degree coverage.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 10, 2020)

The German-Soviet War introduced to Japanese people in October, 1941.
German troops occupy Ukraine with 200,000 Soviet prisoners of war, adding to 2,500,000. 
Victors welcomed.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 11, 2020)

German art during the wartime.
There would have been more but I can find few nowadays.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 11, 2020)

Meiji-maru was built by Napier Shipbuilders in Glasgow as a royal yacht for Japanese Meiji Emperor in 1874.
Retired in 1902, this yacht was introduced again as iconic one for the Marine Day on July 20, 1941 so that people would not forget.






As the people had forgotten in the postwar, I thought this ship would have been abandoned but she still survives at the schoolyard of Tokyo University of Marine Science and Technology. Amazing.




Source: 重要文化財 明治丸 国立大学法人 東京海洋大学 海洋工学部


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 11, 2020)

Herr Hitler has something on his lip!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2020)

Original WWII photo MARINE ON OKINAWA & HIS FIANCEE USMC MARINES | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 20, 2020)

Several shots US side left to be captured by JP side in Philippine.

Cavite Naval Base on fire on December 10, 1941





Nichols Field on fire on December 10, 1941

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2020)

Great post!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2020)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 22, 2020)

Vickers Type 161 Cow Gun Fighter F.29/27 Vintage Original Manufacturers Photo 4 • £49.95

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2020)

WAR IS OVER! US Troops w/ Captured Japanese Army POW's; MARCUS ISLANDS (#1)!!! | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2020)

WAR IS OVER! US Troops w/ Captured Japanese Army POW's; MARCUS ISLANDS (#2)!!! | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 25, 2020)

Secret Projects Forum FW-238 Bomber.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 25, 2020)

E-Bay and net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 25, 2020)

Mounted on a B-47, the only one operated by Canada.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2020)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 28, 2020)

Salvaging wrecks to recycle in Manila Bay, Philippine in April, 1943.






Philipino POW coming home after reｰeducation in March, 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 29, 2020)

Curtiss-Wright X-100 
Prototypes.com/Le Curtiss-Wright X-100/II. Conception




Characteristics:

Propeller diameter: 10 ft (3.05 m)
Length: 28 ft 4 in (8.64 m)
Height: 10 ft 9 in (3.28 m)
Empty weight: 3,265 lb (1,481 kg)
Gross weight: 3,729 lb (1,691 kg)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2020)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2020)

Facebook – log in or sign up


----------



## johnbr (Jul 31, 2020)

*Avro CF-100 "Canuck" (18551) and Convair F-102A-75-CO "Delta Dagger" (s/n 56-1300)*
flickr 
*Robert Sullivan*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 31, 2020)

... those were the days.


----------



## johnbr (Jul 31, 2020)

*Apollo 1 prime and backup crews. 
Apollo 1 prime crew for first manned Apollo space flight.*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/my_public_domain_photos/page50:(:salute:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 31, 2020)

*View of an ejection seat test in which a load representing the weight of a human being is fired from the cockpit of a Douglas JD-1 "Invader". The aircraft is assigned to the Parachute Experimental Unit at NAF El Centro, California. 1-23-1952 same site



*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 31, 2020)

*North American F-107 "Ultra Sabre"*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 1, 2020)

Fighting Italian Navy and Air Force in the Mediterranean in May 1941.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 7, 2020)

Military exercise by IJA/IJN in the summer of 1940.
As the war with Chiang Kai-shek was reaching a climax, their fighting spirits were at the highest level.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 7, 2020)

Excellent info!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_141-0460-_rotterdam-_brennende_ju_52-jpg.591709

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2020)

Nice shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## somewonone (Aug 26, 2020)

Is there a way I can view this thread simply, I mean I want to view all the photos without having to click and load 141 pages.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 26, 2020)

you could try the 'IV Drip" method - it's slow but steady


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 13, 2020)

Chinese weapons captured by Japanese for 2 years. IJA was rich in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2020)

Good shots shinpachi!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2020)

and great info!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 17, 2020)

"Palestine" in Shanghai introduced to Japanese in February, 1940.
6,500 refugees from Europe are under protection of Japanese authorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 19, 2020)

600,000 anti-Soviet Cossack refugees under protection of Manchukuo in February, 1939.
They were called "White Russians" as not communists by the Japanese.
Not a few emigrated to Japan.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2020)

Nice shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 26, 2020)

Crews of USS Astoria welcomed by Tokyo citizens in April, 1939.






Wikipedia says -
Special duty (of USS Astoria): Hiroshi Saito's ashes
At the beginning of 1939, Fleet Problem XX concentrated the fleet in the West Indies, and at its conclusion Astoria, Richmond Kelly Turner commanding, made a hasty departure from Culebra Island on 3 March 1939 and headed for Chesapeake Bay. After taking on a capacity load of stores and fuel at Norfolk, Virginia, the heavy cruiser proceeded north to Annapolis, Maryland, where she embarked the remains of the former Japanese Ambassador to the United States, the late Hiroshi Saito, for the voyage to Japan, a gesture that expressed America's gratitude to the Japanese for returning the body of the late United States Ambassador to Japan, Edgar Bancroft, in the cruiser Tama in 1926. Astoria sailed from Annapolis on 18 March 1939, accompanied by Naokichi Kitazawa, Second Secretary of the Japanese Embassy in Washington. 

Source: USS Astoria (CA-34) - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

1945 USAAF Photographer Lt. Benn Reyes & Japanese WWII 8x11 inch AP Wire Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 27, 2020)

Yes, it's Sanseido's Daily Concise English (English-Japanese/Japanese-English) Dictionary.
I miss it too.





Source: https://aucfree.com/items/t689680716#

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2020)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 29, 2020)

Shinpachi said:


> Yes, it's Sanseido's Daily Concise English (English-Japanese/Japanese-English) Dictionary.
> I miss it too.
> 
> View attachment 596335
> ...



I had the Chinese - English - Chinese version some thirty years ago. I never needed it but I was amazed at how many words that were in there that I never expected and the very simple and yet highly explanatory diagrams it contained.
Words like aileron I did not expect and finding elevator included translations for not only building elevators and ship elevators but also aircraft elevators (the control surfaces) really impressed me.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2020)

This is really fascinating, thank you to everybody contributing to this thread!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 2, 2020)

Red Russia under the Great Purge introduced to the Japanese people in July, 1938.

One of many homeless kids in Moscow.





Soviet's threats in the Far East





Genrikh Lyushkov exiles to Japan as the highest-ranking defector of the Soviet secret police.
He advised Japanese authorities that Japan would need 4,000 tanks to attack Soviet Union.




Genrikh Lyushkov: Genrikh Lyushkov - Wikipedia

Soviet people under Stalin's control

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2020)

Just amazing to me

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2020)

Nice shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 5, 2020)

Scale models I built 50 years ago.
My niece sent me this from my old home yesterday.
This is nothing but a picture of the day !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 18, 2020)

The first 202 Korean volunteers enters IJA's training school in Seoul on June 15, 1938.
They were selected from almost 2,900 applicants.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 18, 2020)

... important to understand what-was-what.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2020)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 20, 2020)

European citizens under the total war introduced to the Japanese people in April, 1941.
No war without recycling metals.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 22, 2020)

I’m curious as to the advertisement on post # 2827. I’m sure it’s vitamins but the company name? Does it have a “catchy” slogan?


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 22, 2020)

It says like this -

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2020)

Riken - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 22, 2020)

Shinpachi said:


> It says like this -
> 
> View attachment 599163


Thank you. It somehow makes it more human knowing the advertisements. Seeing the mundane day to day things printed, even in war, makes it more relatable.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 22, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Riken - Wikipedia


They have quite an alumni.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 22, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> Thank you. It somehow makes it more human knowing the advertisements. Seeing the mundane day to day things printed, even in war, makes it more relatable.



What the world did not acknowledge well would be that Japanese casualties in the Pacific War was about 3% of the population and most of the citizens maintained almost ordinary lives. This would be why the Japanese society recovered from the damage of war so quickly. I am surprised to see a Japanese old movie "Wonderful Sunday (1947)" because the war victims were already treated as the minority in two years after the war was over.

Japanese movie "Wonderful Sunday (1947)" - A poor man searching for better job.




Source: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6O2FfvpUCo

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 22, 2020)

Shinpachi said:


> What the world did not acknowledge well would be that Japanese casualties in the Pacific War was about 3% of the population and most of the citizens maintained almost ordinary lives. This would be why the Japanese society recovered from the damage of war so quickly. I am surprised to see a Japanese old movie "Wonderful Sunday (1947)" because the war victims were already treated as the minority in two years after the war was over.
> 
> Japanese movie "Wonderful Sunday (1947)" - A poor man searching for better job.
> View attachment 599185
> ...


Very enlightening. Not at all what I would have thought. Good stuff!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 22, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> Does it have a “catchy” slogan?



You could make one up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 22, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> They have quite an alumni.



Sure do:

Kikunae Ikeda, discoverer of monosodium glutamate and the umami flavor

The yummiest invention (that will give you heart disease...)

Yoshio Nishina, leading atomic physicist who worked with Bohr, Einstein, Heisenberg and Dirac

...as well as Ernest Rutherford, who was the director of the Cavendish Laboratory at the time of Nishina's visit. Throughout his career Rutherford tutored an astonishing 11 future Nobel Prize winners, including Bohr, with whom he researched the make up of the atom as we know it.


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 23, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> You could make one up!


Do you know what happens to people here who make stuff up?


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 23, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> Do you know what happens to people here who make stuff up?



It's all about attention, laddie...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2020)

1942 Press Photo Japanese aviators taken prisoner after being shot down, Manila | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2020)

Nice shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 26, 2020)

Japanese observers led by Gen. Nishihara enters Hanoi of French Indochina on July 3, 1940.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 31, 2020)

Japanese observers in French Indochina see Japanese soldiers in China who guard the China-French Indochina border. The supply route for Chiang Kai-shek was shut along the border on July 3, 1942.





Japanese troops shut the supply route for Chiang Kai-shek along the China-British HK border on June 29, 1942.





The Burma route was also shut on July 18, 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2020)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 4, 2020)

Loading up Japanese soldiers for their eventual return to Japan, from Rabaul - (late 1945?). Taken by my father.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 4, 2020)

Great info!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 13, 2020)

Cooperative French soldiers in Saigon introduced to the Japanese people in May, 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 13, 2020)

Interesting!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2020)

Lovely shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 15, 2020)

Some where in the Pacific. Source web

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2020)

Good shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 21, 2020)

New ROC government in Nanjing declared war against the Allies to besiege Chiang Kai-shek in Chongqing on January 9, 1943.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2020)

Nice shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2020)

Iwo Jima 1945 US Marines Atop Mt. Suribachi US Flag Type 1 Original Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2020)

1943 Press Photo Japanese prisoners are lined up by Marines, WWII Solomon Isl. | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2020)

1944 Press Photo Scene of Battle of Changteh in China - lrx98752 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1944 Press Photo Scene of Battle of Changteh in China - lrx98752 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 604499
> 
> ...



"The battle ended in defeat for the Japanese"
This would be a very dramatic victory for the Chinese.
Japanese troops retreated because all Chinese soldiers had fled away from the fortress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 11, 2020)

Bright and dark sides of Shanghai introduced to the Japanese people in January, 1939.

Bright side under the control of Japanese Empire





Dark side under the control of Green Gang - a Chinese secret society and criminal organization

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2020)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 17, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 US NAVY PILOTS REST IN READY ROOM 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 23, 2020)

Soldier Cigar Box Guitar JAP ZERO Parts World War II Walter E Moore New Guinea | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2021)

DOCUMENT CONFIRMING RUSSIANS FURIOUS AT NOT GETTING ALL NEW SPITFIRES , WAR GIFT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 7, 2021)

Paul Malon

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2021)

Good stuff!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 15, 2021)

A DC-4 purchased by Japan Air Line in 1939.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2021)

Original WWII Press Photo of Japanese POWs at Peleliu, 11/8/1944, USMC | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

Headquarters Tenth Army Surrender Picture 1945 RARE | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 30, 2021)

A scene on a day...





Source: 零戦の増槽の運搬・取付方法について。零戦（や同時期の戦闘機）は増槽を装備することがありますが、現場においてどのように運用してい... - Yahoo!知恵袋

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2021)

WW2 photo Japanese prisoners of war get out of a cave in Iwo Jima #867 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2021)

WW2 photo Wounded Japanese prisoner drinks water surrounded by American Mar #829 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2021)

WW2 photo Japanese prisoners captured in Okinawa at the camp #832 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 31, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 photo Japanese prisoners captured in Okinawa at the camp #832 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 610787


Oh no, they’re serving Spam AGAIN.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 31, 2021)

I hate to see ugly pics but it would be hard for anyone to find beautiful pics like this one in the battlefield.





Source: （沖縄戦再録：５）延々と持久戦　「本土決戦への覚悟」：朝日新聞デジタル

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

WW2 Junger Soldat der Imperial Japanisch Armee (Original Foto) | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

WW2 junge soldier of der imperiale japanische Armee (Original Foto) | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

WW2 junge Soldaten von der Imperial japanische Armee (Original Foto) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

WW2 Junger Soldat von der imperiale Japanisch Armee (Original Foto) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

WW2 Leutnant Nakamura Of The Imperial Japanisch Armee (Original Foto) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2021)

WW2 Japanisch Propaganda Presse Foto Mit Description (Translated | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

WWII Japanese Soldier Photograph | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII Japanese Soldier Photograph | eBay
> 
> View attachment 611792



Folded collar of the army uniform shows the pic was taken after 1938 with the rank of Warrant Officer. 

************************************************************************************************************************

America introduced to the Japanese people in early 1939.

A bookmobile in New York.





The time of cellophane. Americans love the cellophane for a transparent suitcase while Germans use it for a slope.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice shots guys

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Feb 24, 2021)

Facebook art.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 24, 2021)

The first jet airliner in the world. Comet was second.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2021)

Nope.
This was a prototype only, and the Comet flew fIrst - OK, first by only two weeks, but still first, and the first in service.


----------



## johnbr (Feb 24, 2021)

It was delayed flying by 2 months by work on the runway. By pollical pull from the Uk


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2021)

Interesting pics.


----------



## special ed (Feb 25, 2021)

Once again, failing memory. I "knew" the C.102 was first from my youth. Then Airfames has to correct me. Since I did not want to believe newer sources, this caused me to find my copy of "Jet Aircraft of the World, 1955" where I learned all this in my youth. There it was, just as Airframes said, D.H. Comet 27 Jul 49 and Avro C.102 10 AUG 49. I did learn why I was sure the C.102 was first, because the text said "first to fly on the American continent". I stand corrected again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2021)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 25, 2021)

A Japanese engineer developed the world's first CRT type television set in 1926 but no one believed this 50 years ago.
I am glad Wikipedia describes this nowadays.

"Kenjiro Takayanagi was a Japanese engineer and a pioneer in the development of television.　Although he failed to gain much recognition in the West, he built the world's first all-electronic television receiver and is referred to as "the father of Japanese television". "

Source: Kenjiro Takayanagi - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 27, 2021)

Looking back my younger days, strange to me, my parents and school teachers taught me how life was during the wartime but how it was before the war. I now think that it would not have been so much different from the postwar life for them. I remember that they simply said "Peace came back".

Preparation for the experimental TV broadcasting goes on at NHK in April, 1939.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2021)

Deutscher Volkssturm - Mann mit Gewehr, Armbinde | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2021)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 1, 2021)

Flying sparks from Europe.

On January 21, 1940, in the face of Tokyo Bay, a Japanese passenger ship M/S Asama Maru from San Francisco was ordered to halt by a British warship HMS Liverpool for inspection suddenly as 51 German passengers were aboard. They were exiles of a sunken German passenger ship S/S Columbus from the east coast of America.

After inspection, 21 German passengers were identified as the possible military men and had been taken away to Hong Kong to be detained.
The Japanese government and public fiercely condemned this audacious action and requested UK to return all of them immediately.
After negotiation for a month, 9 of them were freed.

The Asama Maru Incident
The Asama Maru Incident: Implications for today

A captured German. Non German passengers are looking down a British boat.





Freed in front of the German Consulate in Yokohama

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Mar 1, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Do you know what happens to people here who make stuff up?


They get elected???

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2021)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2021)

GREAT Vintage Original Press Photo JAPAN PILOTS WW2 8X10 68C | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Mar 9, 2021)

*Hawker P.1121 Wing Section Under Construction c.1957*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2021)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2021)

WWII US Aerial PHOTO of MINAMI DAITO JIMA 87 Air Group 8x8 Recon Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 25, 2021)

The Battle of Iwo-jima began with the fierce shelling and bombing from the US fleet in the morning of February 16, 1945. 
Japanese side photos.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 31, 2021)

Japanese people enjoying freedom in the 1920s.
Taisyo Democracy as a historical term is Japanese democracy movement stormed over the islands in the Taisyo Era (1911-1925). This movement realized the universal suffrage system in Japan for the first time in Asia although it was limited to men over 25.





Source: //twitter.com/oldpicture1900/status/885524623382593536?lang=gl

Japanese were westernized well enough to enjoy the freedom until the war in China broke out to restrict it in 1938 and the days of patience began.
When the war was over, rebuilding the country started to take back the good old days. Modern Japan is still on the extended line of old Japan but younger people do not know this anymore. Not knowing this, they want JSDF to be stronger as "new" attempt. This would be an instinct as a people IMO.




Source: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/c4/4b/72/c44b72f0fd836be67fbe375f6d619215.jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 1, 2021)

Mining uranium in Fukushima on May 15, 1945.





Source: 日本の原子爆弾開発 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Apr 4, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> Mining uranium in Fukushima on May 15, 1945.
> 
> View attachment 618026
> 
> Source: 日本の原子爆弾開発 - Wikipedia


What was uranium used for? And, is this Fukushima prefecture, where the Daiichi plant is?


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 4, 2021)

Zippythehog said:


> What was uranium used for? And, is this Fukushima prefecture, where the Daiichi plant is?



To build the atomic bomb, of course. It happens to be same Fukushima as Dai-ichi.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Apr 4, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> To build the atomic bomb, of course. It happens to be same Fukushima as Dai-ichi.


So, exposing my ignorance, Japan was working on a bomb?


----------



## Zippythehog (Apr 4, 2021)

Nevermind. I just read abou Professor Nishina and the RIKEN institute. If I knew it, I had long forgotten.

Thanks Shinpachi, I learned something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 5, 2021)

The Japanese behavior was justified by John Locke's theory about the war though it is still common for all countries in the world regrettably.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 7, 2021)

Preparing for the 1940 Tokyo Olympics in May 1939.
Games were cancelled due to the global situation of wars in Europe and China.

The sacred flame arrives over the Pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 8, 2021)

Then and now.

The sacred flame arrives from Greece on March 20, 2021.




Source: 「復興の火」 - 宮城県公式ウェブサイト

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2021)

1939 CHINA LUSHAN CHINESE ANTI-JAPANESE GUERILLA SOLIDERS PHOTO 庐山抗日游击队 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2021)

1930s CHINA WAR NATIONALIST CHINESE SOLDIERS FIGHT IN TRENCHES PHOTO 国军战壕作战 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2021)

1937 CHINA SHANGHAI NATIONALIST TROOP BATTLE WITH JAPANESE PHOTO 上海之战 -4OF9 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2021)

1937 CHINA SHANGHAI NATIONALIST TROOP BATTLE WITH JAPANESE PHOTO 上海之战 -3OF9 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2021)

1937 CHINA SHANGHAI NATIONALIST TROOP BATTLE WITH JAPANESE PHOTO 上海之战 -8OF9 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2021)

1940s WWII CHINA WOUNDED NATIONALIST TROOP EVACUATED FROM BURMA PHOTO 国民党滇缅远征军 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 20, 2021)

special ed said:


> There it was, just as Airframes said, D.H. Comet 27 Jul 49 and Avro C.102 10 AUG 49.



Let's not forget the Tupolev One Oh Four. First flight was six years later than the Comet and C.102 but was the second to enter airline service after the Comet and at the time the latter was grounded, was the world's only jet airliner in regular service. It had a better range than the Comet I and better performance, but lower ceiling. It did have an appalling safety record, but accidents were largely due to human error; no fuselages popping open. It also had a drag chute! I wonder who the lucky SOB was who had to go out and collect that at snowy crappy Siberian airports.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 20, 2021)

johnbr said:


> *Hawker P.1121 Wing Section Under Construction c.1957*
> View attachment 615580



I'm willing to wager that's not "under construction". Note the tail feathers and rotor blades of the Fa 330 Bachstelze to the left! The P.1121 prototype was never completed and the type did not enter production. This picture is most likely taken at the Library of Flight at Cranfield, where an oddball collection of weird and wonderful aircraft were gathered for research purposes. Many of the surviving airframes, including the TSR.2 at Duxford and the Me 163 at East Fortune are at museums around the UK, but unlucky aircraft that didn't survive at Cranfield included the Supermarine 545 'Supersonic Swift' and a Ju 188.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 27, 2021)

Let's help wounded warriors campaign introduced to the Japanese people in September, 1938.
They were to suffer poverty in the postwar but lucky to survive.

Handicapped airman returns to the sky with new artificial hand.





Sanatorium for them is under construction in Chiba Prefecture.





Badge of honor for them has been enacted.





Comfortable sanatorium in Kanagawa Prefecture.





Badge of honor for the wounded veterans.




Source: 『勲章　軍人傷痍記章　高価買取』

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

Rare photo de Japonais ,hongrois & allemands en visite dans 1 stalag sovietique | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 28, 2021)

Reproduced battlefield hospital at Shokeikan Museum in Tokyo.








Source: 2021年 しょうけい館- 戦傷病者史料館 - 行く前に！見どころをチェック - トリップアドバイザー





Source: 九段下「しょうけい館」と九段上「遊就館」が対照的な内容の企画展を始めます - 葵から菊へ＆東京の戦争遺跡を歩く会The Tokyo War Memorial Walkers

Bunker hospital at Haebal in Okinawa.




『沖縄陸軍病院・南風原壕群 20号』

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 28, 2021)

😳

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 28, 2021)

... haunting, Shin.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 28, 2021)

Dioramas for the education purposes.

Labor camp in Siberia.




Source: 





Source: 【戦後７０年～昭和２０年夏（６）】なぜシベリア抑留者は口を閉ざしたのか　ソ連の「赤化教育」の実態は…「やらねば自分がやられる」

Air raid in the Northern Kyusyu area.




Source: 日鉄、北九州市の平和資料館に懸念　「戦争の内容多い」｜【西日本新聞ニュース】

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2021)

1945 original WWII Signal Corps 8x10 photo~FIRST US FLAG OVER TOKYO | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2021)

2Wk Foto General Oshima japanischer Botschafter 1/3 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2021)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

>>> Japan Panzerzug Eisenbahnpioniere Panzer Triebwagen Lok Lokomotive Feldbahn | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 4, 2021)

Submarine launching then and now.

IJN I-39




Source: 伊号第三十九潜水艦 - Wikipedia

JMSDF SS-513




Source: 海自の新型潜水艦「たいげい」が進水　対中国を念頭、２２隻体制に

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 4, 2021)

I'd love to visit the Shokeikan Museum

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 5, 2021)

From the exhibits of Mitaka Peace Museum in Tokyo.
Untold friendship between IJA and US Army in the postwar.

















Source: 三鷹市｜みたかデジタル平和資料館｜戦争関連資料(写真)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

WW2 Offizier Of The Imperial Japanisch Armee (Original Fotos | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

WW2 Junge Soldat Of The Imperial Japanisch Armee (Originale Einheit Foto | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

WW2 Junge Soldat Of The Imperial Japanisch Armee (Original Photo | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

WW2 Junge Soldat Of The Imperial Japanisch Marineblau (Original Foto) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

WW2 Japanisch Propaganda Presse Foto Mit Beschreibung (Translated) | eBay






translate: In Hengyang, China. A spectacular moment when other soldiers are carrying the attack troops because there is no time to build a bridge during the march. The goal is only to destroy the enemy."

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

WW2 Leutnant Suzuki Of The Imperial Japanisch Armee (Original Foto) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 6, 2021)

All those pics were taken in the late 1930s except #2,942 in the early 1940s.
Great pics.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 6, 2021)

Any idea what ship that is in post 2943? The shape of the turret looks Great War era.


----------



## Bernhart (May 6, 2021)

My grandfather, Netherlands army second from the left kneeling. He was a border guard in ww1

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 6, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Any idea what ship that is in post 2943? The shape of the turret looks Great War era.



Probably Training ship Yakumo (1900-1947) or Iwate (1901-1945).





Source: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EGhbRvCVUAAmDtK.jpg:large

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 6, 2021)

Wow, shes beautiful!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 6, 2021)

I really like those old ships.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

1945 Japanese Civilians Rounded up by US Forces Okinawa Original News Wirephoto | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2021)

Nice shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 Junge Soldat Of The Imperial Japanisch Armee (Originale Einheit Foto | eBay
> 
> View attachment 622135



Time frozen in this area.





Source: Konpira Asahi Shrine
金刀比羅宮・旭社

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 15, 2021)

Kaufland Spandau supermarket, an incongruous location for the site of the death of the last surviving Nazi within Hitler's inner circle, Rudolf Hess.




Europe 380

Eighty years ago on 13 May 1941, after what was a remarkable feat of aerial navigation after dusk, Hess abandoned his Bf 110 and parachuted into captivity in Scotland. There have been many books and articles written about why Hess went to the UK, but suffice to say, his appearance at Nuremberg did nothing to dispel the rumours he had lost his mind. One of the engines of his Bf 110 on display in Scotland.




MoF 99 

Following Hess' death in 1987, the prison was demolished, although a few buildings remain that date back to the prison fortress to remind us of its morbidly fascinating history. A British military commissary was built on-site and it was wryly known as 'Hessco's' after the UK supermarket chain Tesco's. A guardhouse flanking the former entrance to the prison.




Europe 382

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2021)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 21, 2021)

Factory scene during the wartime.























Source: JACAR

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 21, 2021)

Would you be able to to translate a few snippets from these articles?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 21, 2021)

It would have been better for the Japanese aviation enthusiasts too if those articles had introduced the names of makers and aircraft but nothing as military secret except slogans like "Let's build more planes to win!".

The first pic seems Mitusubish Ki-57 or MC-20 transport plane.
From the second to last -

Nakajima Ki-49
Ditto
Nakajima L2D
Ditto
Kawasaki Ki-48
Nakajima Ki-43

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 21, 2021)

Thanks!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 23, 2021)

Sorry but this last pic seems Tachikawa Ki-36 or Ki-55 ‘Ida’ as it has a cannon hole.







Tachikawa Ki-55 in Thailand




Source: 2017年8月号　＞　博物館実機写真　＞　(Photo) 九九式高等練習機　イン　タイランド

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2021)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

WW2 Photo US Coast Guardsmen with Captured Japanese Flags - 8 X 10 | eBay

Whats the Anchor flag for?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

WW2 Photo US Marine, Wife and Kid Display a HUGE Japanese Garrison Flag 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

WW2 Official Photo - US Marine MPs Display Captured Japanese Flags - Saipan 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 24, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 Photo US Coast Guardsmen with Captured Japanese Flags - 8 X 10 | eBay
> 
> Whats the Anchor flag for?
> 
> ...



It's a towel in size of 90cm x 33cm, made of cotton. Good find 





Source: 水兵手ぬぐい

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

ORIGINAL WW2 8X6 KEYSTONE PRESS PHOTO U.S.A. "BE CAREFUL" POSTER TOKIO KID SAY.. | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 26, 2021)

Looks more interesting than the racism they say.





Source: ‘American Peril: Imagining the Foreign Threat’ Exhibit Preview – Pacific Citizen

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 26, 2021)

First rule of any war, make the enemy unhuman.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2021)

c5 orig.Japanese Army photo Germany Italy Japan Alliance flags on Tokyo street | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 1, 2021)

Caption: Let's show our skills to those who laughed at us saying "Can women do?"

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2021)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2021)

That same concept could have easily appeared in the US as well.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 7, 2021)

Japanese girls in the sky and the sea circa 1940.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 7, 2021)

This is great stuff. If you could, Shinpachi Sir, could you translate some of those banners? It would be fun to read the opposition's insults for a change of pace.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 7, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> This is great stuff. If you could, Shinpachi Sir, could you translate some of those banners? It would be fun to read the opposition's insults for a change of pace.




1. Girls fly to the sky
Girls of the Great Japan Women's Air Association Glider Club now work on gliders at the Matsudo airfield of 100,000 sq. meters in Chiba Prefecture.
They fly in the sky like men with well tanned face forgetting powder and rouge.
Their healthy bodies remind us of our traditional women's virtues as well as great hope they will become the mother of aviation Japan.

2. Sea Maidens
Yokosuka Marine Girls Group's Training
The girls of the Yokosuka Shinsho Girls' School Marine Girls Group challenge the sea by facing the reality of Japan in the war. They overcome such illusion and sentiment about the sea as girls tend to have. Competing with seagulls, they do marine training on the deck.
After raising the warship flag at 8:00 in the morning and chanting the ship rules, their training for a day begins immediately. Even the sea breeze and the scorching sun can't keep them from rowing boat, marching, practicing flag signal and expanding their hopes for conquering the ocean.
The huge hull of the floating castle Kasuga in the sea and these girls of the marine nation Japan look so reliable in the blue sea of Yokosuka, the military port.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 7, 2021)

Thanks for the translations. I enjoyed reading them more than I thought.  Please keep them coming.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Viewer

RAAF at the Birma front.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 9, 2021)

A U.S. military truck carrying seven bodies of executed Japanese Class-A war criminals, including wartime Prime Minister Hideki Tojo, departs Sugamo Prison in Tokyo for a crematorium in Yokohama on Dec. 23, 1948.





Source: Scholar learns remains of Japan war criminals "scattered" in Pacific

Above photo is from recent local news titled -
Newly discovered documents shed light on disposal of Japan war criminals' remains
Scholar learns remains of Japan war criminals "scattered" in Pacific

The "scattered" in Pacific is common knowledge for my generation who grew up in the postwar but seems a surprise to younger guys. What they don't know is that a pot of ashes was recovered by a crematorium staff.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

FBI checked the crematorium for remains and ash. Nothing was left. I do not think the FBI would be that careless. The said Urn was placed in the tumb for the seven marters. Wonder who did and why. In Europe we have many many relics for religious famous people from the middle ages that with closer examination turn out to be very counterfit. Think this is such a case

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 12, 2021)

I will tell you details later as translation takes some time.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 12, 2021)

The following is a quote from "The Anguish of the Emperor and Hideki Tojo" by Michio Shiota as this is the most reliable source at the moment.

"It was about an hour and a half before all the remains were burnt.

When the incinerator door was opened and the ashed remains were removed with a long iron poker, the crematorium chief Tobita allocated some of the remains of the seven executed men into seven urns and hid them elsewhere. However, these hidden urns were found by a US guard because he noticed scented smoke of incense sticks which probably someone placed to mourn and had been moved to the US hands. These remains were thrown into an iron bowl and stabbed with something like an iron bar to be crushed into small pieces. It was just a ruthless act of whipping the dead. There was a rumor that the US military would crush the remains of class-A war criminals and scatter them from the sky into Tokyo Bay in fear of them becoming an object of hero worship.

Tobita who failed to hide the remains was with uneasy impatience.　After crushing the remains, US soldiers took out seven black boxes and put the remains into them to write the numbers from 1 to 7 on them. These boxes were brought away by the US soldiers who brought in the bodies from Sugamo. The small bone fragments and ashes left on the table were ordered to be thrown into the communal bone dump in the crematorium under the supervision of US guards.

Taking back the remains was planned by Lawyer Shohei Sanmonji who was the defense counsel for General Kuniaki Koiso at the Tokyo War Crimes Tribunal. Sanmonji consulted with US lawyer Bruwet in advance to ask GHQ handing over the remains to their families. However, Gen. MacArthur did not admit at all. Then, Sanmonji learned that the remains would be cremated at Kuboyama after executed at Sugamo Prison.

Sanmonji visited Kozenji Temple which was located there just above the crematorium to meet the chief priest Iyu Ichikawa. Abbot Ichikawa was also one of those who went to the Tokyo Tribunal to hear and was angry at the unfairness of the trial. Sanmonji asked Ichikawa for cooperation enthusiastically "If the remains of those class-A war criminals were not returned from the hands of US military, our people would admit the result of the unfair Tokyo trial and even the three million spirits who were driven to the battlefield by their orders would be humiliated and disappeared." Abbot Ichikawa was also intolerable as a Japanese, so he undertook to cooperate with Sanmonji. He introduced Tobita as the crematorium chief to Sanmonji.

With help of people working in the Kuboyama Crematorium, the remains of class-A war criminals could be hidden separately at first but found out by a US guard. This time, the remains which had been abandoned in the communal bone dump must be taken out. Until the next new remains were thrown in, these remains of seven victims would be left as they were although some other unrelated fragments were mixed in. They decided to recover them on the night of December 25th when U.S. military's attention would be loose on the Christmas.

When it got dark, Lawyer Sanmonji and the chief priest Ichikawa sneaked into the crematorium's bone dump guided by the crematorium chief Tobita. In the darkness, three men wore cloaks from their heads and crouched down to begin work so that they could not be found by US guards. The three patiently groped for the remains so as not to make noise. Although the remains of the seven were part of the whole, they were able to collect a full pot in a large urn.

The remains recovered from the crematorium were reburned to remove moisture. If this event was leaked to the world, they would be blamed by the US military. So, Sanmonji remarked the name of his nephew Shosuke Sanmonji who died in the Battle of Shanghai on the urn. Secret memorial service for the seven was to be held at Kozenji Temple for some time.

("The Anguish of the Emperor and Hideki Tojo" by Michio Shioda 「天皇と東条英機の苦悩」塩田道夫 三笠書房 1989) "

Source: 天皇皇后両陛下による七人の士への墓参り | ひろぶーログ

Lawyer Shohei Sanmonji





Source: お墓のはなし | 合資会社 宮田石材商会 ｜ 創業300年の信頼と実績

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2021)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 13, 2021)

Former supreme commander of Japan encourages people in the postwar.
I think this is a historical contradiction.








Source: https://shohambon.yamabosi.jp/?p=7753

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2021)

Fotografie 2.WK, Modebewusste Japanerinnen am Badestrand, Panzermotiv auf Sonne | eBay

5-8-1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2021)

Fotografie 2.WK, Jaanische Fallschirmjäger während einer Einsatzbesprechung 194 | eBay

para's

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2021)

RARE WWII Instrument of Surrender Japanese to Allied Powers Document 1945 Sept 2 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 17, 2021)

Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto's funeral on June 5, 1943.





Source: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ClIwJJ5UsAEKg2T?format=jpg&name=medium

His tomb.




Source: 山本五十六の墓｜山本五十六.net

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 17, 2021)

Mitsuru Toyama (1855-1944). Grand boss of Japanese nationalists. Supporter of Asian revolutionists Kim Ok-gyun, Sun Yat-sen, Chiang Kai-shek and Chandra Bose. One of the most popular Japanese in the prewar Japan but removed from the postwar text books.





Source: 【「近代日本」を診る　思想家の言葉】頭山満　近代の病に抗する「精神の構え」

His tomb




Source: 青山霊園−頭山満

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 21, 2021)

This looks a rare pic to me. 
Doolittle's crew in China introduced to the Japanese people in October, 1942.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 21, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> This looks a rare pic to me.
> Doolittle's crew in China introduced to the Japanese people in October, 1942.
> 
> View attachment 629301


I’m curious about the headline. Would you be able to translate it?


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 21, 2021)

It sounds elegant like this -

天人ともに許さざる鬼畜の米機操縦者
帝國の軍律に照し厳重に處断さる

According to the Empire's military law, American devil airmen whom both God and people shall not forgive are strictly sentenced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 21, 2021)

Thanks!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2021)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

1945 Press Photo U.S. Marines Plant American Flag on Okinawa Beachhead | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 Press Photo U.S. Marines Plant American Flag on Okinawa Beachhead at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

8X10 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH PHOTO US NAVY USN USMC MARINE CORPS LANDING SHIP PACIFIC | eBay


Original WWII era press photograph. I will not mark it as a gift or lower the declared amount on the custom forms. I’ll be happy to answer you. I speak English & French. our location. Note the large US flag.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

8X10 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH PHOTO US NAVY USN USMC MARINE CORPS JAPANESE POW PRISONER | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 8X10 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH PHOTO US NAVY USN USMC MARINE CORPS JAPANESE POW PRISONER at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

8X10 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH PHOTO US NAVY USN USMC MARINE CORPS JUNGLE PACIFIC LANDING | eBay


Original WWII era press photograph. I will not mark it as a gift or lower the declared amount on the custom forms. I’ll be happy to answer you. I speak English & French. our location. Don't forget to check my other insignia and patches for sale.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

1945 WWII Iwo Jima US Marine Corps Open up Post Office Type 1 Original Photo | eBay


Duplicate negatives are produced by taking a photograph of an existing original photograph thereby creating a second negative that is of inferior quality to the original. Understanding Original Photography.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

1941 Press Photo D.C. policeman writing a report about vandalism to trees. | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1941 Press Photo D.C. policeman writing a report about vandalism to trees. at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

s15 WW2 Philippine campaign Japanese army photo Officer in Corregidor battery | eBay


It is an original ww2 Japanese army photo 1940s from a surgeon who entered in the Battle of the Philippines. Photo size5.8cm x 5.7cm.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

s3 WW2 Philippine campaign Japanese army photo Surgeons w/saber & Kanaka worker | eBay


It is an original ww2 Japanese army photo 1940s from a surgeon who entered in the Battle of the Philippines. Photo size5.9cm x 4.6cm.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

s11 WW2 Philippine campaign Japanese army photo Nurses of Manila Army Hospital | eBay


It is an original ww2 Japanese army photo 1940s from a surgeon who entered in the Battle of the Philippines. Photo size5.6cm x 4.6cm.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

s14 WW2 Philippine campaign Japanese army photo Truck go mud road | eBay


It is an original ww2 Japanese army photo 1940s from a surgeon who entered in the Battle of the Philippines. Photo size8cm x 5.8cm.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

Japanese surrender in New Guinea WWII WW2 5x7 photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Japanese surrender in New Guinea WWII WW2 5x7 photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Lieutenant Colonel Masaharu Takenaga

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 7, 2021)

So many impressive pics, Snautzer. Thanks.

Mitsuo Fuchida (1902-1976), former commander of Pearl Harbor Attack, and Jacob DeShazer (1912-2008), one of the survivors of the Doolittle's mission to Japan reunite as same Christian missionaries in 1948.

Mitsuo and Jacob




Source: https://live.staticflickr.com/7523/15524787029_58876468da_b.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

WWII Japanese Young Boy Kamikaze Japan 1940's Photograph vintage original | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Japanese Young Boy Kamikaze Japan 1940's Photograph vintage original at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Original Photo JAPANESE GIRLS SCHOOL OUTSIDE (No Building) TOKYO 1945 JAPAN 58 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII AAF Photo of JAPANESE GIRLS SCHOOL MEETING OUTSIDE (because they had no building left after bombing)...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2021)

Some great pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Original WWII Photo JAPANESE PRISONERS PLAY THEATER in POW CAMP COMPOUND GUAM 30 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Photo JAPANESE PRISONERS PLAY THEATER in POW CAMP COMPOUND GUAM 30 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 10, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



"You're in a no-parking zone... Gonna hafta write you a ticket, bud..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2021)

After he's branched out and made a trunk call ............................... I've got me coat on already !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2021)

WWII 1940s GI's South Pacific Photo Bougainville Marine Drive Sign | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII 1940s GI's South Pacific Photo Bougainville Marine Drive Sign at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2021)

US Photography 1945 Capt. Witt + 2 Japanese Policemen in Oshi,near Tokyo WW2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for US Photography 1945 Capt. Witt + 2 Japanese Policemen in Oshi,near Tokyo WW2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2021)

WW2 Real Photo 3.75" x 6" Japanese Soldier Surrendering to US Marines | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Real Photo 3.75" x 6" Japanese Soldier Surrendering to US Marines at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2021)

1944 US Navy 99th Lone Star CB Seabees Hawaii Admiral Nimitz lunch Photo 3 | eBay


On Aug 23. 1943 the 99th Naval Construction Battalion was adopted by the Governor of Texas and then known as the 99th Lone Star Battalion. The Fighting Seabees was being filming training scenes at Camp Rousseau.



www.ebay.com





You do not see Nimitz like this every day. Looks happy and relaxed.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 30, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> You do not see Nimitz like this every day. Looks happy and relaxed.


If you squint, he does look a bit like Woody Harrelson...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 30, 2021)

Drachinifel has a vid with Jon Parshall discussing Midway. In the vid, Mr. Parshall is consuming a drink called a "CINCPAC". He said it was a drink Admiral Nimitz had served to his guests. 
The recipe is:
1 oz Bourbon
1 oz dark rum
a couple of dashes of Angastoura bitters
a cube of Demirara sugar
lots of ice
I hope I got it right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2021)

This guy is not a beer drinker. pinky up...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2021)

1945 Press Photo Ryozo Asano looks over his Tsurumi shipyards near Tokyo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 Press Photo Ryozo Asano looks over his Tsurumi shipyards near Tokyo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 2, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 640215
> 
> 
> This guy is not a beer drinker. pinky up...


Or he has an injury or a medical problem like gout that prevents him bending the finger

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 25, 2021)

US aircraft in China (1-2-3) and Japan (4-5-6) introduced to the Japanese people in February, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice one shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 27, 2021)

1-3-5 in original size.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2021)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 12, 2021)

On October 12, 1960, a very popular Japanese politician Inejiro Asanuma(62) was stabbed and killed as Japan Socialist Party's General Secretary by a nationalist boy Otoya Yamaguchi(17). The year 1960 was a turning point for the Japanese postwar politics as PM Nobusuke Kishi (Abe's grandfather) renewed the US-Japan Security Treaty as an endless one. He was also stabbed by another nationalist in the year.





Source: https://cdn.mainichi.jp/vol1/2016/02/09/20160209biz00m010018000p/8.jpg?4

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 16, 2021)

Last moments of Kamikazes introduced to the Japanese people in May and November, 1944.
These pics seem to have encouraged them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Oct 16, 2021)

Much respect for Kamikaze pilots! I think almost nothing of their bodies would remain if they were able to hit their target. I mean the explosion, almost disappears their body, something like an infantry soldier being hit by direct artillery fire.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 16, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Much respect for Kamikaze pilots! I think almost nothing of their bodies would remain if they were able to hit their target. I mean the explosion, almost disappears their body, something like an infantry soldier being hit by direct artillery fire.


Thanks ARTESH. 
Good or bad, such pictures of their last moments are still their message to the Japanese people telling like "Don't forget your pride". 
This is heavy.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 17, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> Thanks ARTESH.
> Good or bad, such pictures of their last moments are still their message to the Japanese people telling like "Don't forget your pride".
> This is heavy.


As time goes forward, many untold / unheard stories / documents will be published by ruling regime for different purposes. Beside that, it was my personal question that how the new generation of Japanese, children and grandchildren of veterans, think about these Kamikaze or Banzai charges? Or more general, WW2?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 17, 2021)

Good question as always, ARTESH.
Younger guys understand the history in their own feelings which I can't grasp well.
However, mobs are mobs as they are easily influenced by the government propaganda like "We hate China!"
Missing old Kamikaze warriors, they look same as the old Japanese basically.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 17, 2021)

IJN Nagato and Akagi - movie set pics for "Tora Tora Tora" in 1968.
I may have introduced them many years ago. If so, please take apology.





















Source:
kidegun (page1 to 6)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2021)

Good shots shinpachi!


----------



## special ed (Oct 17, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> Last moments of Kamikazes introduced to the Japanese people in May and November, 1944.
> These pics seem to have encouraged them.
> 
> View attachment 644962
> View attachment 644963


I would guess these photos are still shots from USN motion picture cameras, which makes me wonder how the Japanese got them in 1944 for publication. Seems like very good detective work.


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 17, 2021)

special ed said:


> I would guess these photos are still shots from USN motion picture cameras, which makes me wonder how the Japanese got them in 1944 for publication. Seems like very good detective work.


Another strong possibility is that they were war trophies acquired by capturing of Islands / port cities earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 17, 2021)

The Japanese were attacking ships at sea and the Kamikaze missions didn't begin early enough to have found film on land bases. Not a big point or question, just curious.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 17, 2021)

Those Kamikaze pics were taken by the US side during the Gilbert and Marshall Islands campaign on December 5, 1943.
In my limited knowledge, they could have been obtained in Sweden as introduced in any American news magazine(s) and sent by telephotography from Berlin like these photographs.

Germany makes public V-1 rocket structure in August, 1944.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 17, 2021)

Thanks for these posts, Shinpachi. I enjoy reading your translations. It's rare to see Japanese propaganda. I've seen stuff from the Allied and western Axis powers. Not as much Japanese and the little I did see, well, it's easier to figure out the German and Italian pieces. It really is informative. I love seeing the similarities to western news.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 18, 2021)

Excellent!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 18, 2021)

The Mitsui shipyard in Nagasaki where the "Musashi" was built. 1947 photo by Major C.C. Albaugh USATC

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 24, 2021)

"Enemy fighter disguises Japanese plane" A picture introduced to the Japanese people in November, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 28, 2021)

"IJN Land Forces at drill" introduced to the Japanese people in June, 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 28, 2021)

Really good stuff! Thanks Shinpachi. Love the translations.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 28, 2021)

Excellent my friend! Shinpachi, I cannot tell you how much I appreciate all your work showing this to us. I love this insight.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 28, 2021)

Strongly agreed with what Robert and VB said above.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 2, 2021)

Two restored Ki-43s at the Kawaguchiko Museum.
Hat off to the museum owner Mr. Nobuo Harada.






Source: https://article-image-ix.nikkei.com...focalpoint&s=803727ddfbaa6369a9e9fc0b579efcdc

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
7 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 2, 2021)

Nice! Now if only someone can find and restore a B3N or a D3A. 
Beautiful shot.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 2, 2021)

A Nakajima C6N Myrt seems to be under restoration by Mr. Harada.
IIRC, he could be around 80 now. I only wish his longer life.





Source: 河口湖・飛行舘の公開始まる！ - 　FROM　EDITOR・・・・・

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
7 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 5, 2021)

IJN minesweepers detonate Dutch gift off Surabaya in July, 1943.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 5, 2021)

I bet that guy couldn't get life insurance

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 6, 2021)

IJN minesweepers in action at the mouth of the Musi River near Palembang on February 17, 1942





Source: 大東亞戰爭海軍作戰寫眞記録. 1 - 国立国会図書館デジタルコレクション

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Nov 6, 2021)

I really wonder about education in Japan ... For instance, English language and History books ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 6, 2021)

Interesting question, ARTESH.
From my own experiences for decades, I don't think situation is much different from our neighbors, China and Korea.
Educated people can speak English but they dare to speak Japanese even in the overseas like this PM Kishida.
As for our history class or books, I find less exaggeration than our neighbors at least.

Kishida at COP26

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2021)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2021)

1944 Press Photo Children enjoy the water at internment camp, Saipan Island | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Press Photo Children enjoy the water at internment camp, Saipan Island at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 10, 2021)

Japanese people pledge loyalty to the emperor on the anniversary of Pearl Harbor Attack in 1942.
I'm feeling this kind of atmosphere in the ongoing pandemic, like "Let's wear a mask to fight!"

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 10, 2021)

Awesome, thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 20, 2021)

Occupation of Hong Kong proudly introduced to the Japanese people in September 1942.

In my old memory, people in Hong Kong were not necessarily friendly to Japanese as old enemies even in the 1990s. I had some bitter experiences as a business man there because they gave full trust to UK and China.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 20, 2021)

And I think that they are still same , even today???


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 20, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> And I think that they are still same , even today???



No idea but they said "We need Japanese help!" during the battle with Beijing two years ago.
Probably, younger guys are more friendly than ever but looks too late IMO.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 20, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> Occupation of Hong Kong proudly introduced to the Japanese people in September 1942.
> 
> In my old memory, people in Hong Kong were not necessarily friendly to Japanese as old enemies even in the 1990s. I had some bitter experiences as a business man there because they gave full trust to UK and China.


I was on the Yorktown in Hong Kong in '63.
Walking down a not so well traveled street there were British women on the opposite side.
I was in USN dress blues and never heard such language directed at me while in uniform!!!!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 20, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> Two restored Ki-43s at the Kawaguchiko Museum.
> Hat off to the museum owner Mr. Nobuo Harada.



Terrific museum, wanted to go the last time I was in Japan, but it was closed. Note the Mitsubishi G4M fuselage in the first image. Harada has restored a few A6Ms, two of which are on display in the museum. Apparently he has a fine collection of cars as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2021)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 20, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Terrific museum, wanted to go the last time I was in Japan, but it was closed. Note the Mitsubishi G4M fuselage in the first image. Harada has restored a few A6Ms, two of which are on display in the museum. Apparently he has a fine collection of cars as well.



The A6M5 at the Yasukuni Shrine is also said restored and donated by Mr. Harada















Source: from private collection

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 21, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> The A6M5 at the Yasukuni Shrine is also said restored and donated by Mr. Harada



Yup, that was the other one he restored.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2021)

Fotografie 2.WK, Japanerin packt Liebesgaben für ihren Mann an der Front | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fotografie 2.WK, Japanerin packt Liebesgaben für ihren Mann an der Front in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2021)

Fotografie 2.WK, Japanischer Arbeitsdienst, Männer aus Miyazaki bei Erdarbeiten | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fotografie 2.WK, Japanischer Arbeitsdienst, Männer aus Miyazaki bei Erdarbeiten in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2021)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 30, 2021)

Too old as a topic but I did not know that electric cars were already popular more than a hundred years ago. 
Awesome 





Source: What We Can Learn From Our Colorful Electric Car History





Source: General Electric Motors Archives - Chuck's Toyland

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2021)

Thats a Tesla Model minus 100.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2021)

Clara Ford, wife of Henry Ford, drove this Detroit Electric. In the years before World War I many women chose electric cars because they started instantly without hand cranking and had no difficult-to-shift transmission. The superintendent of the Detroit Electric factory employed his daughter, Lillian Reynolds, to sell to women -- including Clara Ford, who drove this car into the 1930s.
the Internet

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2021)

the Internet








1914 Detroit Electric Model 47 Brougham, Personal Car of Clara Ford - The Henry Ford


Clara Ford, wife of Henry Ford, drove this Detroit Electric. In the years before World War I many women chose electric cars because they started instantly without hand cranking and had no difficult-to-shift transmission. The superintendent of the Detroit Electric factory employed his daughter...




www.thehenryford.org




Clara Ford, wife of Henry Ford, drove this Detroit Electric. In the years before World War I many women chose electric cars because they started instantly without hand cranking and had no difficult-to-shift transmission. The superintendent of the Detroit Electric factory employed his daughter, Lillian Reynolds, to sell to women -- including Clara Ford, who drove this car into the 1930s.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 30, 2021)

Interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2021)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2021)

Vintage 1940s War Photograph - Japanese Women Facing Water with American Flag | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage 1940s War Photograph - Japanese Women Facing Water with American Flag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2021)

Vintage 1940s War Photograph - Geisha | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage 1940s War Photograph - Geisha at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Dec 3, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 649980
> 
> the Internet
> 
> ...


Who can blame her, I wouldn't want to drive a Ford either...



Apologies to our Ford lovers out there but I couldn't help it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2021)

1945 WW2 Japanese Rice Bowl Found in Cave in Okinawa | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 WW2 Japanese Rice Bowl Found in Cave in Okinawa at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Matsuya add?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 5, 2021)

An octagon plate for prosperity

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 6, 2021)

Interesting!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 9, 2021)

Captured enemy bombs in China introduced to the Japanese people in August 1942.
Exact location and bomb type are unknown.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

1945 Press Photo Japanese soldier displays machine guns to Capt. McGraff, Japan | eBay


This is an original press photo. Highly prized among the Yanks as souvenirs, 7653 rifles, 38 light machine guns, 19 machine guns, and 46 large field pieces. Photo is dated 10-17-1945. A: The short answer is no.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 12, 2021)

I don't know about the US but have ever heard that Japanese antique sword buyers often visit Australia to discover masterpieces as they are released for very cheap price by the veterans' famlies.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 13, 2021)

The Lower House of the National Diet of Japan, then and now.
If there is a difference between them, democracy was halted from 1940 to 1945 for the war.

in 1942





in 2017




Source: 第１９５回特別国会召集　衆議院議長・副議長の就任

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 15, 2021)

High resolution scan of the Allied & Axis aircraft structure book published by Asahi Shinbun in 1941 is available at the Gunma Prefectural Library.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2021)

Very nice my friend

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 17, 2021)

The Yasukuni Shrine in Tokyo, then and now.

The statue is Masujiro Ohmura (1825-1869) - the founder of IJA. 
He was assassinated by an ex-samurai group because he hurried the militarization based on the western conscription system, which meant the end of Bushido - Japanese chivalry.

In 1942, Japanese people pledge fight in the war to 15,021 souls.





In 2016, Masujiro Ohmura sees his result though I don't know if it's good or bad for him.
I anyway live bearing Bushido in my mind like my ancestors.




Source: 大村益次郎① 靖国神社はなぜ作られたのか？ | 本郷塾～英文契約書をスラスラ読めるようになるための塾～

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 20, 2021)

Hawaii in the Aftermath introduced to the Japanese people in November, 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2021)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2021)

Excellent info!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 25, 2021)

A century of the Tokyo Station.

In 1930 (16 years after the completion)





In 1945 (the roof and 3rd floor were damaged by air raid)





In 1997 (50 years after the temporary repair. Note the mid-row floors are downsized)





Full restoration began in 2007 as a national project (Note the mid-row floors are upsized).





In 2012, project completed.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 25, 2021)

50 years? That really was temporary. That’s quick by New York standards.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 25, 2021)

Thanks, SaparotRob.
When I was in Tokyo in the 1970s, I thought the temporary would mean a forever

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2021)

Lovely shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 25, 2021)

Thanks Hugh and Happy New Year


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 25, 2021)

I really love how other nations care about their history ... Many regimes came and gone, so many things changed ... But "historical" buildings are still alive and cared ... For newer generations ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 26, 2021)

Thanks ARTESH and Happy New Year 
A Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 5, 2022)

Fall of Singapore introduced to the Japanese people in February, 1942.
There was an inside story in this scene.
As Takahumi Hishikari (3rd guy from the right) was thought a good English speaker because he studied in the US as a son of renowned General Taka Hishikari, he was asked to help Lt. Gen. Tomoyuki Yamashita (3rd from the left) as an interpreter but it turned out that his English was immature during talks with Lt. Gen. Arthur Ernest Percival. Hishikari was changed with Lt. Col Ichiji Sugita (4th from the right). He looks losing his job in this picture.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2022)

A friend of mine (who recently died) had me meet her uncle who was in the Army (sadly he has since passed away also). They allowed me to scan pics that he took while stationed in country during the war. Anybody recognize this place>

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 7, 2022)

Italy?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2022)

Yep.. these two guys with the rifles are the Italian Carabinieri members. So either the Sicily or Italy.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2022)

But where in Italy?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2022)

Looks like pretty distinct architecture

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 15, 2022)

Filipino POWs under re-education introduced to the Japanese people in August 1942.
They were released after the education as pro-Japanese leaders in the society.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 15, 2022)

A trivia about IJA uniform.
Q: Why didn't they wear a pair of short pants in the southern front?
A: They attempted it in French Indochina like French soldiers in 1940 but gave up because it produced a lot of scratches on the knees during the crawling along training.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2022)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2022)

Yikes, just the thought of fighting in short pants.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 19, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> Yikes, just the thought of fighting in short pants.


Certainly. It was one of the signs of attacking Malaya next year.
The other was the occupation of the southern part of French Indochina in July, 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2022)

Military World War II photographs-Lot of (6) Orig Signal Corp Negatives,Prints | eBay


Military World War II photographs-Lot of (6) Original Signal Corp 4x5 Negatives,Prints in original Signal Corp manila envelopes written with "Invasion of Marshalls" Each negative has the photo captions included as they were made in military hospital x-ray tents.they were discovered in original...



www.ebay.com





What does the bike sign say? Matsumoro take away and delivery ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1945 Press Photo Gen. Tomoyuki Yamashita to sign surrender documents, Luzon | eBay
> 
> View attachment 570980
> 
> ...











*ORIGINAL* General Yamashita & Staff on Surrender of Jap Forces on Philippines | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *ORIGINAL* General Yamashita & Staff on Surrender of Jap Forces on Philippines at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





General Yamashita & Staff on Surrender on Philippines

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Military World War II photographs-Lot of (6) Orig Signal Corp Negatives,Prints | eBay
> 
> 
> Military World War II photographs-Lot of (6) Original Signal Corp 4x5 Negatives,Prints in original Signal Corp manila envelopes written with "Invasion of Marshalls" Each negative has the photo captions included as they were made in military hospital x-ray tents.they were discovered in original...
> ...


Looks like this

㐧１２ No.12
北桟橋許可車輌 Permitted Vehicle in the North Pier
小野工業㈱ (禁無断使用) Ono Industry Co., Ltd (Do not use without permission)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2022)

I thought it said, "Don't ride in sand! - Baka!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 25, 2022)

Elephants working for the Japanese troops in the Andaman Islands of Bay of Bengal introduced to the Japanese people in December, 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

Japanese Girls w/ Kimono or Yukata in Japan in late 1950's, Kodachrome Slide j4b | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Japanese Girls w/ Kimono or Yukata in Japan in late 1950's, Kodachrome Slide j4b at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2022)

WW2 japanese mountain troops press photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 japanese mountain troops press photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Japanese mountain troops.





J

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 29, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 japanese mountain troops press photo | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 japanese mountain troops press photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


敵の最大拠点長沙を屠ったわが精鋭は更に進撃の巨歩を緩めず断崖絶壁もなんのその、まさに湖南の大陸を呑まんの意気を示している
"Our elite soldiers who have demolished the enemy's largest base in Changsha do not slow down the pace. Getting over the cliffs, they show their strong will to conquer the land of Hunan." (introduced on June 23, 1944)　

This photo series is very valuable as a collection of hundreds original prints by a news press Yomiuri Shinbun in the early 1940s.

焼付版読売ﾆｭｰｽ (Original print version of Yomiuri News)







Source: https://jp.mercari.com/item/m84262542870

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 29, 2022)

What a treasure! Thanks Shinpachi-san for translation and the book.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2022)

WORLD WAR ll~CAPTURED JAPANESE GIVE UP HEAVY MACHINE GUN ~ PHILIPPINES -1945 | eBay


There are no tears or creases and the image is very sharp and has strong tones with good contrast and clarity.



www.ebay.com





Type 92 Japanese Nambu Machine Gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2022)

Original Press Photo WW2 Ashes returned to Japan possibly Isoroku Yamamoto 1943 | eBay


SUBJECT - The ashes of a Japanese warrior being carried from an aircraft. Judging by the senior military saluting (far left looks like Hideki Tojo) then it is possibly Admiral Yamamoto?. DATE - 1943.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 29, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original Press Photo WW2 Ashes returned to Japan possibly Isoroku Yamamoto 1943 | eBay
> 
> 
> SUBJECT - The ashes of a Japanese warrior being carried from an aircraft. Judging by the senior military saluting (far left looks like Hideki Tojo) then it is possibly Admiral Yamamoto?. DATE - 1943.
> ...


南溟のクエゼリンに壮烈な戦死を遂げられた侯爵音羽海軍少佐の英霊を御出迎へ遊ばす朝香大将宮殿下と同孚彦王殿下(海許三一)昭和１９・４・１２
"His Imperial Highness General Asaka and His Imperial Highness Prince Takahiko Asaka meet the soul of Lt. Commander Marquis Otowa who was killed in action at Kwajalein Atoll in the Southern Pacific. (dated April 12, 1944)"

Very impressive as General Asaka is father of Takahiko and Otowa. This is a scene of sad family reunion

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 29, 2022)

Thank you for the translation.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 29, 2022)

General Prince Yasuhiko Asaka (1887-1981)





Prince Takahiko Asaka (1912-1994)





Lt. Cdr Marquis Tadahiko Otowa (1914-1944)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2022)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 4, 2022)

Burmese students of Japanese Army Language School in Rangoon celebrate the first anniversary of the Burma Independence introduced to the Japanese people in December, 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 5, 2022)

Why most of these photos are dated 1942?

Japan was at war, even before WW2 begins officially.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 5, 2022)

The photo collection of Japan Press Research Institute covers hundreds photos ranging from 1937 to 1945 but most of them were provided for local interest. Members who are not necessarily interested in Japan/Japanese would not be interested. I put priority on the period around the Pacific War but if I may derail and if you may be interested -

People sing to celebrate the new national song "Patriotic March" introduced to the Japanese people in December, 1937.





Actual song

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 5, 2022)

So, Asian people can unite but I think this kind of topic would not be popular with the old Allies.

Thai version

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 5, 2022)

Thanks a lot Shinpachi-san. That tune is going to be stuck in my mind for a least a week!
Catchier than the Battleship March, though.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 5, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Thanks a lot Shinpachi-san. That tune is going to be stuck in my mind for a least a week!
> Catchier than the Battleship March, though.


Sorry to tell but Myanmar's National Army song comes from IJN's Gunkan March (Battleship March)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 5, 2022)

Hi Ho, Hi Ho
to Wiki I must go!

(It seems appropriate to mention that the Star Spangled Banner is based on an English drinking song.)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 5, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Hi Ho, Hi Ho
> to Wiki I must go!
> 
> (It seems appropriate to mention that the Star Spangled Banner is based on an English drinking song.)


I have just confirmed the Anacreontic Song in Youtube.
Thank you very mcuh!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2022)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

WWII Photo Negs FIFTH FIGHTER COMMAND 1943-44 Xmas Card JAPANESE ZERO New Guinea | eBay


No title on manila storage envelope. I have four (actually five) different versions of this Xmas Greeting for 1943 from the Fifth Fighter Command. Each features a different aircraft in flight. This one is different however - as it uses artwork instead of a photograph.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

Aussies sayin' HI!














WWII Photo Neg AUSTRALIAN FORCES Off Duty TROOP IN SHORTS Papua New Guinea | eBay


Relaxed, Off Duty Australian Troop. I've seen dates on the envelopes from 1942 to 1944. Papua, New Guinea. Old WWII Negative. I have my suspicions that it was P-38 Lightning pilot and photographer "Chet" Williams.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2022)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 17, 2022)

Based on the Anti-Comintern Protocol signed between Japan, Italy and Germany in Rome on November 6, 1937, Italian Fascist Goodwill Mission led by Marquis Giacomo Paulucci visited Tokyo from March 19, 1938 for a month. Italian light cruiser Raimondo Montecuccoli also entered Kobe on April 10. A series of these photos show enthusiastic welcome by the Japanese people at the time.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Aussies sayin' HI!



G'day mate! The officer is saying "Right, put the bloody camera away, mate, there's beers in the mess tent..."

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 17, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Italian light cruiser Raimondo Montecuccoli



Excellent. Name ship of the third group of Condottieri Class cruisers (of which there were 12 completed of five groups, the sixth group ships were not finished), the ship had a long career, being converted into a cadet training ship after the war and was eventually scrapped, with components surviving in a park near Perugia, Italy.

More info here:









Italian cruiser Raimondo Montecuccoli - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 18, 2022)

As you see in 1938

in UK





in Osaka, Japan





in Geneva





in Tokyo, Japan

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2022)

WWII Photograph Of Captured Japanese Soldier World War Two Vintage Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Photograph Of Captured Japanese Soldier World War Two Vintage Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 18, 2022)

His appearance looks an officer but rank is private first class.
He would have been a civilian for a long time till enlisted.
He was lucky to survive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 19, 2022)

Japan's another anti-comintern ally Nazi Germany sent the Condor aircraft as a goodwill mission from Berlin to Tokyo on November 28, 1938. She flew for two days via Basra and Hanoi and arrived at the Tachikawa airfield, Tokyo on the 30th.






At Tachikawa





Crews welcomed by German citizens in Tokyo





Japanese goodwill mission Takarazuka Revue girls who happened to visit Berlin had a chance to get aboard the Condor for Rome. Photo shows girls receive service in a bus.





His Highness Prince Chichibu (Hirohito's younger brother) shakes hands with Captain Henke and his crew





The Condor had ditched offshore Manila on her way back to Berlin on December 6. All crew rescured.





Ditched Condor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 19, 2022)

An interesting one! Also good one for diorama.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 19, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Based on the Anti-Comintern Protocol signed between Japan, Italy and Germany in Rome on November 6, 1937, Italian Fascist Goodwill Mission led by Marquis Giacomo Paulucci visited Tokyo from March 19, 1938 for a month. Italian light cruiser Raimondo Montecuccoli also entered Kobe on April 10. A series of these photos show enthusiastic welcome by the Japanese people at the time.
> 
> View attachment 658358
> View attachment 658359
> ...


Shinpachi-san, can you give any information about the make-ups of two ladies in Kimono, in 5th photo from above?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 19, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Shinpachi-san, can you give any information about the make-ups of two ladies in Kimono, in 5th photo from above?


From right to left,
Kabuki actor of legend 6th Kikugoro Onoe, Marquis Giacomo Paulucci, Kikugoro's daughter Takiko and wife Chiyo.






6th Kikugoro's figure is left in a museum.




Source: https://live.staticflickr.com/4106/5166587540_5ec72daf60_b.jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2022)

1939 Press Photo Japan holds mock funeral service for Great Britain



















1939 Press Photo Japan holds mock funeral service for Great Britain, WWII | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1939 Press Photo Japan holds mock funeral service for Great Britain, WWII at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 20, 2022)

援蔣英國 - UK supports Chiang Kai-shek. This would be the reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 21, 2022)

How Japanese people saw the US in 1938.

"Modern girls are becoming more and more exposed and this seems to be a headache for not only Japanese but Americans. An inventor in California has developed a device to measure exposure recently. If the exposure is too high, it will ignite as shown in this picture. 
If naked? Oh, maybe an explosion."





Marion Talley shows her so fashionable summer hat in Hollywood.





National Cotton Week in the US. Cotton consumption helps economy there.





Recent militarization in the US. Washington-Lee High School organizes a compact unit by girls.





Which is Sonja Henie? A lookalike appears.
(Sonja Henie and Joan Taylor)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 21, 2022)

Female William Tells in the US. Really extravagant.





A beautiful formation of the Boeing P-26s in Hartford. A massive military exercise was carried out in the US on May 12.





The 16" shells of the issue between US and UK at the Picatinny Arsenal in Dover NJ.
It costs $1,000.00 apiece. Range 15miles.





Teachers from the US who observed in Japan and Manchukuo seem to be reluctant to leave in the farewell party.





"The Man in the Iron Lung" Mr. Frederick Snite can't live without the iron lung but he is still fine and even tries to enjoy his tour for Florida.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 24, 2022)

UK in 1938 seen by the Japanese people.

British Army, as well as Royal Navy, hurries up the military expansion. A latest armoured vehicle equipped with the howitzers appeared during the joint exercise of the army and the academy on April 8.





As UK hurries for the military expansion, Red Cross nurses also cooperate with the recruit campaign with such provocative costumes as this picture but the result seems to be lmited.





King George VI and queen consort Elizabeth visited France with Foreign Secretary Halifax to tighten relationships on July 19. In the picture, French President Lebrun and his wife lead the guests. 





Duke of Windsor who left the throne more than a year ago enjoys solo boating on the water in Milan.





A large exercise composed of 900 planes of the Royal Air Force was carried out in August for 3 day. This is said a training for the protection from the poisonous gas. Photo shows British airmen wearing gas masks at the Hornchurch Airfield.





The military expansion campaign goes on in UK.
Bombing demonstration against HMS Aurora in Portsmouth.





Royal Air Force personnels during the air defense drill carried out in the mid-August.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 25, 2022)

Germany seen by the Japanese people in 1938.

German troops invaded Austria. Fuehrer Hitler who entered Vienna dashingly with the astonishment of the world declared the Annexation of Germany and Austria in front of more than 100,000 citizens at Helden Pratz on the 15th of March. The Greater Germany has been born here. 
Photo shows a historic meeting of Fuehrer Hitler with Mr. Inquart.





Like we Japanese train the youths, the Nazi's German Girls Association's summer camp training was held on the coast facing the Baltic Sea.





Kaiser's grandson and his wife, who are staying at the German Embassy, seem to like Japan and Tokyo completely.　
Photo shows the couple enjoying traditional Japanese cuisine.





30 and more Hitlerjugend (Hitler Youth) members arrived at the Tokyo Station to visit the Imperial Palace receiving our youths' enthusiastic welcome at 14:16 on August 16.





On the other hand, Japanese youth delegation also received the passionate welcome in Germany.





Prime Minister Fumimaro Konoe invites the Hitlerjugend memebers and Ambassador Eugen Ott to his villa in Karuizawa on the 27th.





Under the slogan "Healthy people build the great nation", Fuehrer Hitler observes the National Sports Festival.





The Czech and German conflicts in Sudetenland have intensified again with the Moravska-Ostrava Incident and the domestic crisis is increasing day by day. On the other hand, at the meeting of Hitler-Henlein Conversation in Nuremberg, as the new compromise proposal submitted by the Czech government has been declined, serious crisis is finally approaching.
Photo: Admiral Horthy of Hungaria with Fuehrer Hitler in Germany

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 25, 2022)

Well, I still don't understand why a landlocked country (Hungary) should have an admiral???

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 25, 2022)

Heavy rainfall there?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Feb 25, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Well, I still don't understand why a landlocked country (Hungary) should have an admiral???



Leftovers from the Austro-Hungarian empire...

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2022)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 27, 2022)

Germany seen by the Japanese people in 1938. The rest.

Peace or war. The tension continues on the German-Czech border.
After the Sudeten-German Incident, all Europe seems to be on the eve of war now. Britain, France and Soviet Union are rushing to find ways to avoid war. Global interest is now in Prague.
Photo: Nazi Germany's heavy tank unit





The Nazi Spirit shines in the century. The reconstruction of the Greater German Navy will not be so far.
Photo: Mini-submarine unit at the military port in Kiel





Peace or war. Global interest is focused on the Czech. Despite the efforts of the British Prime Minister, the Czech government still has a strong stance.
Photo: Fuehrer Hitler attending Labor Service Day at the Nazi Rally in Nuremberg





Czech troops gathering around the border with the total mobilization.
Hitler gave powerful speech to his people at the Sportpalast in Berlin "If Czech does not accept our demands, we will act decisively."
Photo: Czech armoured vehicles advancing toward the border





The Great German people have already beaten all Europe without fight but with their spirit. Playing with all measures, Britain, France and the Soviet Union are trying to restrain Germany which claims ethnic autonomy but, if Czech does not accept the German memorandum, the result will be clear.
Photo: French tank corps on alert





The bombshell declaration for the ethnic autonomy that stunned all Europe has now fulfilled all demands. This German spirit is shown in the guards march held at the Nazi Rally in Nuremberg on September 11.
Photo: Fuehrer Hitler inspects the Nazi militia parade





Another giant airship Hindenburg II has been born by the total mobilization of German science. Since the explosion of the Hindenburg in May last year, her sister ship LZ130 which was under construction with all power of German science has recently completed.
Photo: LZ130.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2022)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 3, 2022)

The Soviet Union seen by the Japanese people in 1938.

The Soviet Union which suddenly shook up the principle of parity and demanded our country the closure of consulates there, according to the report from Warsaw dated April 12, also suddenly turned its policy to aggressive promotion of the bolshevization dividing the western border into seven districts.
Photo: Soviet searchlight unit devotes to the night exercises





General Lyushkov speaks about his escape from the bloody Great Purge.
General Lyushkov who defected from the Soviet Union to Japan, which caused a sensation in the world, received press interview at the Sanno Hotel in Akasaka, Tokyo on July 13.
Photo: General Lyushkov at the interview





Soviet troops invades Manchurian territory. Our empire demands urgent withdrawal.
Suddenly and illegally, Soviet troops invaded the Changkufeng peak near the lake Khasan on the borders of Manchuria, Korea and the Soviet Union and they hurry to build positions behind the fog. 
(This incident happened soon after the General Lyushkov's defection but) They seem to be trying to distract their people's attention from the ongoing Great Purge too.
Photo: Soviet's Red Guard Army in night exercises





Assassination plot by the Anti-Stalin activists disclosed
When the world opinion sharply points out the violence and ceasefire rejection by the Soviet Union, ironically, an assassination plot by anti-Stalinists in the Soviet Azerbaijan against the communist party leader has been disclosed. The Soviet Union is now in the state of dismay.
Photo: Stalin votes taking pride in the absolute majority in the general election





The Manchuria-Soviet border issue in conflict at the Changkufeng had been officially signed a ceasefire agreement in the 3rd negotiation to confirm each occupied area.
Both troops retreated 80 meters back from the confirmed border.
Photo: A scene of Soviet aircraft blindly bombing the Jiangjunfeng peak and the Changkufeng peak.





Great Purge and the Red Army in turmoil.
The Great Purge storm finally had reached Marshal Budyonny, the commander of Far East Army, but Stalin could not ignore the Czech issue which predicted World War II. Now he is obliged to rush to expand the Red Army under the Marshal's command.
Photo: Marshal Budyonny inspecting a flight squadron





Through the red route, the red devil Soviet Union airlifts aircraft to Lanzhou.
Aiming for the global communism, the red devil Soviet Union encourages Chiang Kai-shek to fight Japan for nothing. Escaping the airstrikes by our bold airmen, they Soviet airmen transport aircraft to Lanzhou of the red route and try to achieve the ambition of rebuilding the air force in China.
Photo: A Soviet aircraft arrived at the Lanzhou airfield





To our imperial army heroes who fight the holy war of anti-comintern in China, White Russians (* white Russian émigrés) also send comfort bags. The White Russians Office at Kuanchengzi, Shinkyo City mobilized all Russians in Manchuria to make and send comfort bags with all their sincerity and visited the Kwantung Army Press Div. to complete the procedure for delivery to the front.
Photo: White Russian ladies making comfort bags

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2022)

Nice stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2022)

Elephants Aid US Troops In Assam India - WW2 c1944




















Elephants Aid US Troops In Assam India - WW2 c1944 - US Signal Corps Photo #8 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Elephants Aid US Troops In Assam India - WW2 c1944 - US Signal Corps Photo #8 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 9, 2022)

New Commander-in-Chief of the British RN China Station, Vice Admiral Percy Noble, visited our flagship Izumo of the IJN 3rd Fleet (*in Shanghai) to greet Commander-in-Chief Kiyoshi Hasegawa on April 6th, 1938 with Chief of Staff Parisa(?) and others.
Photo: Handshake between Japanese and British Admirals

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 16, 2022)

The battle in China after the fall of Nanjing was main news for the Japanese people in 1938. It occupied 80% of total news the year.
The deeper Chiang Kai-shek retreats, the deeper Japanese troops chases him into the continent.

Our troops enter the city of Jinan in January





The IJA/IJN joint military band march in Shanghai to celebrate the new year





Qingdao falls in January





Korean people who support our battle in China in January





Advancing to Xuzhou in March





Yizhou has been surrounded by our troops in March





Look at this fact!! Even Chinese people pay respects to our warriors who died in the battle against Chiang Kai-shek





The battle for Xuzhou is close now in April

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2022)

Shinpachi

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 19, 2022)

Dedicated to Mr. Okazaki, Kiyomatsu (為 岡崎喜代松 君).....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 19, 2022)

War and peace in 1938.

The Japanese government begins to sell Tokyo Expo 1940 tickets on March 10, 1938.





At the 73rd Imperial Diet held in March, bills related to the wartime system such as the National Mobilization Law, the Electricity Management Bill and others were passed.





Nanjing in the springtime. Our Red Cross nurses also seem to be healed by the cherry blossoms.





Training ships Iwate and Yakumo of the Imperial Japanese Navy Training Fleet set sail in April with 200 young cadets who will be responsible for the future of Japan in emergency.





Mr. Jigoro Kanou (father of Japan's Kodokan Judo as sports) enjoys sightseeing in Egypt after the IOC General Assembly held in Cairo in March to discuss details of the Tokyo 1940 Olympic Games. He is also a good photographer. (He passed away in May soon due to pneumonia in the Pacific on the way back to Japan)





The naval blockade off the coast of mainland China by our navy for about half a year is effective in April.





Ahead of the 2600th imperial year ceremony scheduled in 1940, a ceremony to appoint Prince Chichibu as the executive committee president was held at the Meiji Shrine Gaien Stadium in the afternoon of April 10 .





3,000 members from 4 vigilante groups in Beijing held a parade under the command of Mayor of Beijing, Yu Chin-hoon, on April 7.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 22, 2022)

The world prepares for war in 1938.

In the Republic of Mexico which is steadily making rapid progress in various fields under the administration of President Lázaro Cárdenas, women also awaken to their national consciousness. A patriotic group organized by women's workers recently marched in their fascistic uniforms to receive inspection by the president.





In Europe which is currently under the international emergency, a female volunteer army has been organized in Portugal on May 30.





Britain and France have adopted a joint hard-line policy against Germany in the situation of Germany's advance into the Czech territory. They are very cautious about the coming Nazi Rally in Nuremberg (in September) as a turning point.
Photo: French Army troops prepares for emergency alerts staying in the training grounds of the Alps mountainous area after the drill.





If the Czech issue may trigger World War II, how will Switzerland, the country of peace, respond?
Answer to this question is shown by their total mobilization drill of the air force in the Alps carried out in mid-September.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 22, 2022)

Great stuff, Shinpachi! Whole ‘nother perspective on events that are just not covered in histories I have read. The day to day events involving other nations has been enlightening.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 22, 2022)

I wonder what that Swiss Air Force aircraft is. Looks ugly enough to be French. And what are those bits hanging aft of the axles on the wheels


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> I wonder what that Swiss Air Force aircraft is. Looks ugly enough to be French. And what are those bits hanging aft of the axles on the wheels



Yep ... that's the French kite ... the Dewoitine D.27 III.





the source: Dewoitine D.27 - avionslegendaires.net





the source: Age of Diesel

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 22, 2022)

Thanks


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2022)

My pleasure.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2022)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 25, 2022)

Even Japanese people do not know these news in 1938 today except elderly people over 90.

On April 16th, Tokyo Big6 University Baseball League Tournament begins





Our wounded heroes seem to be being healed enough to enjoy playing volleyball with the angels in white in Shanghai of the springtime





The Sumo champion Tamanishiki and his giant "army" of more than 100 wrestlers surprised Chinese people in Shanghai by lining up the majestic giants on April 21. They visited there to appreciate the great pains our soldiers had suffered in the fierce battle and to dedicate silent prayers to the tombstones of heroes. Photo: Our Sumo wrestlers and soldiers





The 4,533 souls of the national guardians that stood up for the oriental peace and became the precious foundation of the Empire of Japan. The grand festival of the Yasukuni Shrine to calm them shows unprecedented visitors from the early morning on the first day (in April).





Against the blind resistance by the enemy guerrillas, our imperial army's swift and bold mopping-up operation continues in Wuhu and Hangzhou, China (in April)





Our Col. Mano's unit that was sweeping the remaining enemies in the western area of the Tongpu railroad demolished about 6,000 tough enemy troops and immediately occupied the Fenxi Fortress (in April) at last





Our wild eagles that are thoroughly demolishing the state-of-the-art Chinese Air Force aircraft supplied by UK, US and Soviet Union are playing an active role in the skies of the continent (in May).
(Photo looks like a Mitsubishi Type 92 reconnaissance plane)





Fu Zuo-yi's plot had been ended as an illusion.
The former chairman of Sui-yuan Province, Fu Zuo-yi, tried to recover the lost ground by re-organizing his remaining troops in the steep mountains of Yijianfang and Erdaoshenger but had been prevented by our army's onslaught and began total retreat (in May)
Photo: Our transport corps advancing on a bad road

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 25, 2022)

Shinpachi............. have you seen the movie "the Catcher Was A Spy"?
As the story goes he was a member of a team who visited Japan in 1938/9.


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 25, 2022)

That would be Moe Berg.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 26, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> And what are those bits hanging aft of the axles on the wheels



Mud (or snow) guards? It's worth mentioning the D-27 III model was built in Switzerland.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 26, 2022)

N4521U said:


> Shinpachi............. have you seen the movie "the Catcher Was A Spy"?
> As the story goes he was a member of a team who visited Japan in 1938/9.


Thanks for the information, Bill.
No, I didn't know that. I will check it


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 26, 2022)

By the way, the tall guy in these photos is also a Sumo champion Minanogawa(1903-1971).
He is said appeared on the John Wayne's "The Barbarian and the Geisya" in 1958.







Minanogawa. 4th from the left in a celebration for new 2nd-rank champion (Ozeki) Maedayama in May, 1938.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2022)

Nice shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 28, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Minanogawa. 4th from the left in a celebration for new 2nd-rank champion (Ozeki) Maedayama in May, 1938.



Not the guys whose drinks you want to accidentally knock over in a bar...

Thanks for sharing these fascinating insights, Shin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 28, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Not the guys whose drinks you want to accidentally knock over in a bar...
> 
> Thanks for sharing these fascinating insights, Shin.


You have good memory, nuuumannn  

Minanogawa and John Wayne

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Apr 5, 2022)

Culver PQ-8 Cadet Target Drones, Wheeler Field
They had cockpits so they could be ferried.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 5, 2022)

A new one for me.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 6, 2022)

If my memory is right there was one of those converted to a normal aircraft at Oshkosh Rockford in the mid or late 60s


----------



## rednev (Apr 6, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> A new one for me.


If you have a two car garage to put it in 1944 Culver PQ-14 | Platinum Fighter Sales

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Apr 11, 2022)

Wilhem Gustloff postcard :

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2022)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2022)

caption Osaka children donated 700 carrier pigeons to the army in 1940



















Fotografie 2.WK, Kinder aus Osaka haben 700 Brieftauben für die Armee gespendet | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fotografie 2.WK, Kinder aus Osaka haben 700 Brieftauben für die Armee gespendet in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 29, 2022)

76 years later. No wooden buildings anymore.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 29, 2022)

That's just beautiful.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 1, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> 76 years later. No wooden buildings anymore.....
> 
> View attachment 666242



Once upon a time it was a building surended by Trees, nowadays, it's a tree, surended by buildings ...

We are living in a jungle made of steel and concrete ...

I wonder where would the next generation live?!?!?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2022)

On a desert ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 1, 2022)

Wurger said:


> On a desert ....


With things happening, not surprising!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2022)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 9, 2022)

Chasing Chiang Kai-shek in Xuzhou, Japan's war in China continued in 1938.

Captured state-of-the-art armored vehicle that Chiang is proud of.






Fighting warriors




















Modest entertainment under the war -
With the challenger Tamanoumi's fine dodging, Champion Musashiyama falls on the ring.
Tamanoumi's perfect resurrection from the injury!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 10, 2022)

Interesting to see the Ki-1 (Photo 2) in action in 1938.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 25, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> I wonder where would the next generation live?!?!?!



"inside a pineapple under the seeee"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 25, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


>



That G3M is flying over the Forbidden City, I think...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 28, 2022)

War in China continues in January, 1939.
Chinese did not fight but retreated without hesitation when they could not win.
This was a big difference between Japanese 'samurais' and Chinese 'peasants'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 4, 2022)

I did not know that old Japanese people regarded Australia as UK. 
This may be why China is aggressive in the region if their recognition is not updated.
News dated April 5, 1939

"Command by radio waves
Successful new training for police dogs

In the radio wave era, a police dog is finally commanded by radio waves.
At the Sydney Police Station in New South Wales, England, they recently hung a receiver on a police dog and controlled it by radio command. Test was resulted with 100 percent success.
Another chance to utilize police dogs has been increased.
Photo shows one of the experiments."

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2022)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 1, 2022)

Kikka. I don't think that I have ever seen this pic before.





Source: Full Picture of Japanese Military Aircraft

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 1, 2022)

I can honestly say I never saw that picture before either.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 1, 2022)

I have found it in a postwar book published in the 1950s which was my blindspot.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 1, 2022)

It was also in the Monogram Close-Up 19 book.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 2, 2022)

Thanks Jim 

North Sakhalin Oil Co., Ltd. (北樺太石油株式会社) in Okha, Sakhalin
Founded by Imperial Japanese Navy in 1926. Liquidated in 1944 by Stalin's order.





Source: 北樺太石油 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 2, 2022)

North Sakhalin Oil Co., Ltd. in 1936.








Source: "10th Anniversary of the North Sakhalin Oil Co Ltd" in 1936

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 5, 2022)

Oil fields in Akita Prefecture, the north-eastern region of Japan, in the 1930s.
Production occupied about 10% of the total domestic demands while the North Sakhalin's contributed about 3% at best.










Source: "Then and Now of Akita Prefecture - from Tomoki Iwata's photo album (1973)"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 7, 2022)

Looking for more oil fields in overseas in 1941/1942.








Source: Greater East Asian War Photo Album (June 1943)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 8, 2022)

Japanese color pictures during the wartime.
Probably film was no bad but printing technologies for the publishers.

Sakura (later Konica) color film




Source: Photograph Science (Oct.1944)


Sakura




Source: Japan Photography (May 1944)


Fuji color film




Source: Japan Photography (June 1944)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 8, 2022)

Fire thrower exercise at the IJA engineering school on July 28, 1942.





Source: Press Photos (Oct.1942)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Fire thrower exercise at the IJA engineering school on July 28, 1942.
> 
> View attachment 676856
> 
> Source: Press Photos (Oct.1942)


Last time Tsunimi served off sushi.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 8, 2022)

Sakura color film was popular but Fuji color film was still under testing during the wartime.

Dr. Kimura and his team at the Keio Hospital in 1943. A test shot by Fuji film.




Source: Press Photos (Nov.1943)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 9, 2022)

Sakura color in the battlefields.

Occupation of Empire Dock in Singapore in February, 1942




Source: Greater East Asian War Photo Album (June 1943)

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 9, 2022)

Color film comparison between US and Germany in 1944.
Sakura color looks closer to Agfacolor.

Kodachrome(upper half) and Agfacolor(lower half)




Source: Photograph Science (Oct.1944)

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 10, 2022)

A German plane introduced to the Japanese people.





Source: Flight Japan (Sept.1942)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2022)

Good stuff!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 10, 2022)

Me110 closeup.





Source: Flight Japan (Oct.1942)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 10, 2022)

Iran introduced to the Japanese people in 1942.















Source: Press Photos (Dec.1942)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 11, 2022)

Shinpachi
, Arigatogozaimasu Shinpachi-san.

May I ask for translations?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 11, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Shinpachi
> , Arigatogozaimasu Shinpachi-san.
> 
> May I ask for translations?



They are almost like this.


1.

The Dream and Reality of Iran seen in the photographs.

A form of the compulsory military service in Iran.

Domination of the Persian Gulf waters. This was one of the ambitions Britain dreamed. In other words, controlling India and Egypt at the same time was the key to clarifying the political fate that was indispensable for Britain. However, this area is also exposed to a new horror. Who should control the Persian Gulf when the Indian Ocean is already overwhelmed by our vessels and the 400 million Indians are about to break the shackles of the old order? Where should Iran head for? Iran should not roll up their flag of Iranism at least!

2.

Iran is a mountainous country but, once you step outside the city, it is a desert. The desert is in fact a field, in Persian, it is called a biaban. The land is fertile but many of them are unexplored by people. Most of them are gravel areas but the landscape varies by the ward from rocky desert to swampy desert and sandy desert. There are few rivers and they are intermittent and flow through the river channel in the rainy season though the continental rivers are same everywhere and nothing is limited to Iran but the landscape is dry and monotonous as a whole.

Isfahan mosque temple. The golden light tower shines brightly in the morning light.

The relief of the Persepolis Royal Palace, a remnant of ancient Persian art, is famous as a ruin of the 500s BC when it dominated the world.

The border of Iran is a mountain range, a country that was established as a natural fortress. You have to cross one or two passes wherever you go. An old village like a barracks surrounded by mountains, which is typical of Iran's terrain.

3.

Iran's modern girls are with their flag.

Boys who will lead the future of Iran.

Football flys higher than the mountain summit. The mountain range in the background is the Alborz Mountains which runs parallel to the coast of the back sea to separate Gilan and Mazanderan provinces from the inland area.

In the olden days when this country was called Persia, deep veils wrapped the women. Now they unveil and attend the concert.

Here are a teacher and a student of modern Iran. Is the secret of their good education in this one-on-one system?


4.

Paddy fields in Iran. Soil is gravel soil but fertile.

Persian rugs are also thus produced by traditional domestic industry.

Iran's oil business is dominated by British and American capital. It's like seizing the Iranian heart. When will they cut this wedge?

It's like a mirage's dream come true to have a trade on the back of a camel, an ancient desert ship.

This is a car road but it is over when Cavire Namaki (sandstorm?) comes.

Weaving the back of the mountain, people, luggage and camels must go on this ancient gravel road.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 11, 2022)

Making Pearl Harbor movie in 1942.














Source: Press Photos (Dec.1942)

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jul 11, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Thanks, SaparotRob.
> When I was in Tokyo in the 1970s, I thought the temporary would mean a forever


Nothing last longer than a temporary one

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 12, 2022)

Blind operation training of the fire fighters in Dresden introduced to the Japanese people in May, 1943.








Source: Japan-Germany Publishers Association (May,1943)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 13, 2022)

From design to rollout of the He-111. Heinkel factories introduced to the Japanese people in January, 1942








Source: Japan-Germany Publishers Association (Jan,1942)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 13, 2022)

Genius Dr. Ernst Heinkel and his advanced factories in 1942.
What attracted Japanese visitors' attention beside the efficient production system was yellow boxes placed in front of the payroll office to collect workers' suggestions. Good ones were taken place immediately and proposers were awarded. Yes, I found similar system introduced in old Japanese magazines.











Source: Japan-Germany Publishers Association (Aug,1942)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 13, 2022)

Where do you think they are putting that radial engine in a He 111 plant?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 13, 2022)

Caption says it's a motor for the He-115.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 13, 2022)

Ah! Thank you friend!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 13, 2022)

Ah, board draftsmen.................. gotta lovit.
Did that for 14 years. Simpler than all that CAD drafting!
Yes at the end I was doing solids with ACad Inventor!
But like pencil and eraser better!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 13, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Caption says it's a motor for the He-115.



Shhh, don't tell him. It's how internet myths are created! Years down the line someone'll be talking of the He 111 powered by Bramo radials...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 14, 2022)

Interesting  
Caption in details -

ハインケル機の發動機は何れも交換可能であるが、これはHe一一五機のモーターの點檢

Engines for Heinkel aircraft are interchangeable. This shot shows inspection of a motor for the He115

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 15, 2022)

Training A-A guns at the navy academy in Edajima, Hiroshima in July, 1944.

I have confirmed that Sakura color film was influenced by German Agfacolor.
A Japanese professor took pictures with Agfacolor in Europe. He was asked to send films to Agfa in Germany for development but the war broke out. He returned to Japan with those undeveloped films but he did not know Sakura could do it. A few years later, he complained in a local magazine and Sakura helped him.





Source: Japan Photography (July,1944)

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 15, 2022)

Relating to Germany, here is a day of Professor Willy Messerschmitt introduced to the Japanese people in July, 1942.

At 7:00 in the morning, he is already sitting to the desk at his home.

At 7:30, he leaves home for his factory. As his maid is going out for shopping, he locks the door by himself.

At around 7:40, he pulls out his bicycle from the garage.

At 8:00, he arrives at his factory.
Like other workers, he receives the security check by a guard.

At around 8:10, he goes round the factory. Staff and workers call him "Herr Mett" friendly.

At around 9:10, he discuss his aircraft design based on some scale models.

At 11:00, he instructs young workers at his school.

At around 3 o'clock in the afternoon, he takes a walk and seems to find a snake on the ground.












Source: Japan-Germany Publishers Association (July,1942)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 16, 2022)

Japanese civilian planes in 1940.





Nakajima AT passenger plane





Kawanishi 4-engine flying boat





Douglas Model 3





Interior





Mitsubishi Model 1




Source: Marine Boys (Nov.1940)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 16, 2022)

Continues

Lockheed 14WG3





Douglas Model 2 and Airspeed Emboy





Beechcraft D17 and Fokker Super Universal





Press airplanes
Asahi, Yomiuri and Nichi-nichi





Dohmei, Governmental Kaigai-doho and Experimental plane of the Ministry of Communications





Douglas Model 4 and Mitsubishi Model 20




Source: Marine Boys (Nov.1940)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 16, 2022)

Details of the Experimental plane of the Ministry of Communications of my last post.
This was an experimental "wooden" plane to save metal materials for civilian use.

Model TK3
Wing span: 17 meter
Length: 12.05 meter
Height: 3.05 meter
Full weight: 4,100 kg
Power plant: 450hp x 2
Cruising speed: 280 km/h
Maximum speed: 330 km/h
Flight range: 850 km
Crew+passenger: 3+8








Source: Photo Weekly (July 12, 1939)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 16, 2022)

It is really great to see what was happening in Japan then.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2022)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 18, 2022)

I-16 and Ju-87 at the Aviation Japan Expo in Osaka held in September/October,1940.
Japanese called I-16 as E-16 as pronunciation was similar.














Source: Aviation Japan Expo (1940)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 18, 2022)

1940, betting the aircraft engineers were pouring over these!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 19, 2022)

Seems a good chance to introduce the Aviation Japan Expo 1940.
Overviewing the main site.









Type 93 Model 2 Light bomber





Type 93 Heavy(right) and Light(left. Model 1) bombers.







Source: Aviation Japan Expo (1940) by Asahi Shinbun

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jul 19, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> I-16 and Ju-87 at the Aviation Japan Expo in Osaka held in September/October,1940.
> Japanese called I-16 as E-16 as pronunciation was similar.
> 
> View attachment 678230
> ...


Which planes are the ones in the background ti the right, half hidden in the tents? Ki-30?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 19, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Which planes are the ones in the background ti the right, half hidden in the tents? Ki-30?


Yes, this looks like a Ki-30 with no antenna and upper air intake.
This plane was flown by Captain Tsukumo Mizusaki (Oct.6,1907 to Sept.1,1939) and damaged on July 24, 1939 during the Nomonhan Incident. 





Source: Aviation Japan Expo (1940) by Asahi Shinbun

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 19, 2022)

I have to ask, is that a real battleship in the middle or an elaborate "model"?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 19, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> I have to ask, is that a real battleship in the middle or an elaborate "model"?


This was a model to be called "Navy Pavilion" though these generals , admirals and visitors look happy to be aboard 














Source: Aviation Japan Expo (1940) by Asahi Shinbun

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 19, 2022)

How cool is that! Awesome stuff! Thanks for posting!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 20, 2022)

Thanks Jim.
Same place today

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 20, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Thanks Jim.
> Same place today
> 
> View attachment 678441


What? No battleship?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 20, 2022)

This was a sub-event site to celebrate the long distance flight from Tokyo to London by Asahi Shinbun plane "Kamikaze" and other historic items at Mt. Ikoma nearby. No more planes but the tower is survived as an amusement tower with toy planes.












Source: Aviation Japan Expo (1940) by Asahi Shinbun





Source: 生駒山ハイキング （その２：山上遊園〜枚岡神社） (r271-635)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 21, 2022)

Asahi's "Kamikaze" mission from Tokyo to London for the 15,300km/94hours from April 6 to 10 to celebrate George VI's coronation.






Pilot Masaaki Iinuma (left) and Engineer Kenji Tsukagoshi (right)









The first step in Europe at Athens





Croydon airfield in UK









Upper: Lord Sempill and his wife at the airfield
Lower: Iinuma and Tsukagoshi with Japanese Ambassador to UK, Shigeru Yoshida, later PM.





Writing autograph




Source: Asia-Europe Record Flight of Kamikaze Pictorial (by Asahi Shinbun in 1937)

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 21, 2022)

Very cool brother

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2022)

This is awesome!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jul 23, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> ARTICLE III.
> 
> His Majesty the Emperor of Japan will accord to Their Majesties the Emperor and ex-Emperor and His Imperial Highness the Crown Prince of Korea and Their Consorts and Heirs such titles, dignity and honour as are appropriate to Their respective ranks, and sufficient annual grants will be made for the maintenance of such titles, dignity and honour.
> 
> ...


Very interesting 

 Shinpachi
. Do you how long this part was honoured (or if it is honoured nowadays)?

*Yes, I'm reading the thread from newest to oldest.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 23, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Very interesting
> 
> Shinpachi
> . Do you how long this part was honoured (or if it is honoured nowadays)?
> ...


The treaty is said over on September 9, 1945 when Japan's Govermental General in Korea signed the instrument of surrender.
However, few historians claim that the treaty is still alive because it was a treaty between Japan and Korea, which had nothing to do with the Allies.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jul 23, 2022)

stona said:


> In Shinpachi's post # 363 young Yoko doesn't look too sure about the guard's boxer dog
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


I'm not surprised. Have you seen the muscles of the dog?


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jul 23, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> However, few historians claim that the treaty is still alive because it was a treaty between Japan and Korea, which had nothing to do with the Allies.


It's a fair point, only that I don't think that neither ROK or DPRK fully agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 23, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> It's a fair point, only that I don't think that neither ROK or DPRK fully agree.


I have just wondered what if Japanese government defined NK as a puppet built in the Japanese terriitory as both countries have no diplomatic relations since 1945 yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jul 24, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> I have just wondered what if Japanese government defined NK as a puppet built in the Japanese terriitory as both countries have no diplomatic relations since 1945 yet.


Guess that the Kim family will throw a few missiles east.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 24, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Guess that the Kim family will throw a few missiles east.


We have been familiar with his fire works.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 24, 2022)

I thought that color photos introduced in Japanese magazines of the 1940s were generally terrible but an editor said "This is the best quality color photograph you can see at the moment."




Source: Press Photos (Jan.1943)

So, we had to wait for Fuji color film in the postwar.




Photo_Pocketbook(1949-07)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 26, 2022)

The War in Europe introduced to the Japanese people in 1939.

German troops crossing the Polish border




Source: The War in Europe Pictorial (1939)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 26, 2022)

Someone is facing the wrong way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 26, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Someone is facing the wrong way.



And wearing the wrong colour uniforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 26, 2022)

A few more pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 26, 2022)

Veterans of Russo-Japanese War(1904-1905) visit old battle field in Manchuria in June, 1943.








Source: Press Photo (June 1943)


A ghost at the Yasukuni Shrine in 2011




Source: 終戦の日の靖国神社　(2011/8/15) | From76

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 27, 2022)

Japanese monuments then-and-now for the Battle of Port Arthur in 1904-1905.

Hakugyokusan Hill (白玉山)







Source: Old Battle-fields in Ryojun(Port Arthur)(1934)








Source: 旅順 白玉山 - HBD in Liaodong Peninsula


Nireisan Hill (爾霊山)




Source: Old Battle-fields in Ryojun(Port Arthur)(1934)





Source: 203高地 | Wikiwand

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2022)

Original WWII AAF SBS Photo US NAVY SAILOR JAPANESE OLD MAN KIDS TOKYO JAPAN 227 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII AAF Strategic Bombing Survey (SBS) Photo of US NAVY SAILOR with JAPANESE OLD MAN AND KIDS in TOKYO, JAPAN...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2022)

Berlin might have had the candy bomber Japan had G.I. Chocolate Joe














Original WWII AAF SBS Photo JAPANESE CHILDREN BEG FOR CANDY JEEP TOKYO JAPAN 222 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII AAF Strategic Bombing Survey (SBS) Photo of JAPANESE CHILDREN BEGGING FOR CANDY from AMERICAN GI...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2022)

I would love to sit down with a Japanese WW2 veteran and just talk with him.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 28, 2022)

Forgotten weapon.





Source: Armaments in the Pacific Photo Album (1934)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 29, 2022)

Ukraine recovering from the war disaster introduced to the Japanese people in October, 1942.
Unhappy people between super powers again now.








Source: Japan-Germany Publishers Association (Oct.1942)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2022)

I never knew the Japanese used blimps/dirgables.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 29, 2022)

IJN Akagi in March, 1934.





Source: Sea and Sky (Mar.1934)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 29, 2022)

I was always fascinated by the 3 flight deck layout.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 30, 2022)

IJA Ki-49 Type 100 heavy bomber introduced to the Japanese people in November, 1943.
This plane was not so popular as its predecessor Ki-21. Engines and armaments are said unreliable.











Source: Flight Japan (Nov.1943)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 30, 2022)

Ditched German airmen on the way back from air raid in UK.
One of them poured green liquid as marker.






Source: Axis Photo Album (1941)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 30, 2022)

Führer Hitler's office introduced to the Japanese people in 1941.

Office measurement : Depth 27 x Width 15 x Height 10 meters
Wall/floor material : Dark-red Austrian marble
Portrait on the front wall : Otto von Bismarck by Franz Seraph von Lenbach
Gobelins tapestry of the 17th century era on the back wall





Source: Axis Photo Album (1941)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 31, 2022)

Tripartite Pact Signing Ceremony in Berlin on 27 September, 1940.

From left to right : Italy's Minister of Foreign Affairs Galeazzo Ciano, Germany's Minister of Foreign Affairs Joachim von Ribbentrop and Japan's Ambassador to Germany Saburō Kurusu




Source: Axis Photo Album (1941)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 31, 2022)

Dramatic pictures from Germany introduced to the Japanese people in 1941.

Upper: Captain Heinborg bails out from his burning plane into the enemy field.
Lower: German troops attacks a French city to occupy from the sky and the ground.




Source: Axis Photo Album (1941)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 31, 2022)

Fighting German soldiers introduced to the Japanese people in 1941.

Airborne in the sky





On the ground











An officer checking time for action





Soldiers writing letters for their families, which Japanese showed strong sympathy




Source: Axis Photo Album (1941)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 1, 2022)

Discovery of the nuclear energy in Germany introduced to the Japanese people in 1940.

p.160
Dr. Otto Hahn and others at the Kaiser Wilhelm Institute in Germany had been experimenting with bombarding uranium with neutrons for some time and, at the beginning of 1939, they discovered a surprising fact. Uranium is the heaviest element and is naturally radioactive but, when bombarded with neutrons, it also produces several artificial forms of radium.

p.164
One strange thing here is that, since last spring, Germany has not only published no reports on this study but its discoverer Dr. Hahn has remained silent and, hence, there is a rumor that Germany is conducting research toward using this terrifying energy for the military purposes because a lump of uranium can blow away even London or Paris at once.








Source: Modern Natural Science (1940)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2022)

Nice shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Aug 1, 2022)

B-24s of 14th AF raid on Kowloon Docks of Hong Kong Harbor, October 16, 1944. Im not sure if the Japanese interceptor is climbing or falling. It looks like it might be missing half of its starboard wing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 2, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Press airplanes
> Asahi, Yomiuri and Nichi-nichi



Great to see, Shinpachi, the bottom aircraft is a Percival Gull, possibly a Gull IV.



Shinpachi said:


> Upper: Lord Sempill and his wife at the airfield



Sempill was of course the leader of the British Naval Mission to Japan in 1921 and kept in touch with his contacts in Japan, long after such a thing was regarded as a bad career choice in Britain, which led him to being accused of supplying classified information to a hostile nation by British Intelligence.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 2, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Forgotten weapon.



This is great to see, Shinpachi, could you translate the captions, please? I am guessing, but I suspect the hangar is the one at Kasumigaura, the IJN base that the British Naval Mission operated from. The airship shed at Kasumigaura was a war reparation and came from Germany. The airships are proving to be difficult to identify, they look like Parseval airships, which the Japanese army operated one of, but it was destroyed in 1912, pre-dating the hangar at Kasumigaura. The IJN at this stage bought a small non-rigid from Britain and another from France, with a Nobile semi-rigid from Italy but neither of those resembled the ships in the picture. There was a production run of patrol airships with a firm called Fujikura, so is this what we are looking at?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 2, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> This is great to see, Shinpachi, could you translate the captions, please? I am guessing, but I suspect the hangar is the one at Kasumigaura, the IJN base that the British Naval Mission operated from. The airship shed at Kasumigaura was a war reparation and came from Germany. The airships are proving to be difficult to identify, they look like Parseval airships, which the Japanese army operated one of, but it was destroyed in 1912, pre-dating the hangar at Kasumigaura. The IJN at this stage bought a small non-rigid from Britain and another from France, with a Nobile semi-rigid from Italy but neither of those resembled the ships in the picture. There was a production run of patrol airships with a firm called Fujikura, so is this what we are looking at?


I am impressed with your deep knowledge, Grant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 2, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> I am impressed with your deep knowledge, Grant.



Thank you very much for doing that, Shin, it confirms the location at least. I thought the hangar was too big to be the one at Tokorozawa, so it had to be Kasumigaura. I've been conducting research into airships for years and Japanese airship efforts are not widely known - I'd like more information on Fujikura's ships, but that's hard to come by in English. Again, thanks for the translation. I'd give your post bacon and a winner if I could!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 3, 2022)

A Japanese inventor Isaburo Yamada (1864-1913) is the first guy who built airships in Japan and flew in 1910.
Here is an old news reporting his experiment with his 3rd airship in 1911.

New Record Established by Yamada Airship
<Flew 13 miles over the forest of Shiba Park>
Mr. Isaburo Yamada was conducting flight tests with his third prototype airship every day in mid-September. In the early morning of September 17, Mr. Yamada and his engineers Takiguchi and Orihara and dozens of his workers of the Osaki Balloon Mfg Company pulled a ship out of the hangar. Filled with gas, the airship made a couple of flight tests under the command of Yamada. As it was a perfect day for flight with gentle north wind, Yamada and engineers Takiguchi and Orihara decided to challenge a long flight to set a new record on the day. It was 6:30 am. When the airship was released from the wire, it flew upwards and upwards as if a big bird Garuda had found the right moment and finally reached a height of about 300 meters. It kept flying along the northern railroad tracks toward Ebisu Station peeking through the clouds to become itself a black spot in the sky. Crews in the airship, the royalty of the heavenly world now, turned the ship to the right to look down on the city of Tokyo, then crossed over the forest of Shiba Park from south to north startling the citizens on the ground with the roar of the propulsion machine. They headed for north after passing over the radio tower on the hill of Atago and reached Hibiya field where the ship was to land as destination. At this moment, however, the air current suddenly changed and a slightly strong wind blew from the southeast hitting the starboard side of the hull. Immediately, to keep safety, the pilot turned the rudder and made a large circle toward Shibahama flying over the sea of Shibaura and reached Shirokanedai and made two or three small circles to land finally in front of the hangar. This trip was about 13 miles for 25 or 26 minutes and indeed set a new record in the Japanese aviation history. Therefore, it would be natural that Mr. Yamada and his engineers showed big smiles on their faces when they had finished this long-distance flight successfully. I was also happy to see them as a reporter.





Source: Graphic (Oct. 1911)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 4, 2022)

Airships in Japan

Upper:
A scene at the balloon airfield in Nishinoyama Highlands, Nishinomura, Kanno Village
at 8:50 a.m. on November 13th during the Army's Special Grand Exercise in the direction of Hyogo and Okayama held in 1903.

Lower:
Name: Airship I-go
Manufacturer: Yamada Balloon Mfg (* same as the Osaki Balloon Mfg Company at Osaki, Tokyo)
Type: Non-rigid
Engine: Wolseley water-cooled in-line 4-cylinder 70 hp
Performance: Cruising speed 17.6km/h
Dimensions: maximum diameter 11.5 meters, total length 50 meters, gasbag volume 3,300 cubic meters.

Period: Between 1911 and 1915





Source: Sea and Sky (May,1935)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 4, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> A Japanese inventor Isaburo Yamada (1864-1913) is the first guy who built airships in Japan and flew in 1910.
> Here is an old news reporting his experiment with his 3rd airship in 1911.



Excellent! Thank you, Shinpachi. That'll be filed away in the research folder.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 4, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Excellent! Thank you, Shinpachi. That'll be filed away in the research folder.


You are welcome, Grant.
More data will be available but they exist scattered here and there.
I need some time. Thanks.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 5, 2022)

Birth of Yuhi-go at Tokorozawa in 1915

In 1911 when the first Japan's airfield was built in Tokorozawa, the army immediately purchased an airship Parseval (non-rigid type) from Germany, one of the most advanced countries then. People were stunned by the gigantic figure with a total length of 76.6 meters. Engineers gathered from all over the country to build a hangar to store it. At the time, it was Japan's first construction of such a large building that would touch the sky, using a huge amount of imported steel, concrete and glass. Those who longed for the sky, those who had the curiosity, not only people in the neighborhood but also people from around Tokyo gathered to see bringing a lantern in the hand and a lunch box taking time all night long to there.

On March 28, 1913, the first public flight took place at the army's Aoyama Parade Ground in Tokyo. Tens of thousands of Tokyo citizens, including members of the House of Peers and the House of Representatives, were waiting impatiently at the spacious venue. On that day, Lieutenants Kimura and Tokuda also participated with a famous French Blériot monoplane. The airship Parseval, with five crew on board, including the captain, was about to fly over Aoyama, but when it was about to land, the mooring rope got entangled in the overhead wire and caused trouble. Fortunately, all crew members were safe.

The huge, damaged hull was transported by train from Aoyama via Kokubunji to a station in Tokorozawa, and then to the airfield by a large number of soldiers. Army authorities immediately modified the hull to re-build a new airship. Strong silk cloth "Habutae" coated with rubber was used by Fujikura Rubber at Osaki in Tokyo. With a total length 85 meters, width 15 meters and height 20.5 meters, this new ship was named "Yuhi(雄飛)" to be born.

At that time, the town of Tokorozawa was in the countryside beginning to use electric lights from oil lamps and lanterns. Residents were stunned by this huge sky monster. Since then, the Yuhi-go was tested by specialists and, on December 2, 1915, this airship participated in the military parade and performed a good mission splendidly. On June 16, 1917, it flew to Sendai City in 5 hours and 20 minutes to show reliability for the long-distance flight.

After Sendai, the Yuhi-go also flew to Hirosaki City in Aomori Pref and Osaka City for the scout training as well as demonstrations making big news around Japan. To take off, however, as this airship needed not only a large amount of helium gas but nearly 100 soldiers to set it up, the army was obliged to give up operation finally. However, as its beautiful and majestic appearance was completely burned into the eyes of Tokorozawa people, they were proud of Yuhi-go for a long time.

By the way, in 1915, Mr. Sannosuke Hoshino, the owner of the confectionery shop "Baigetsu" in Miyuki-cho street of Tokorozawa, released a specialty of Tokorozawa's "Original Cooky Yuhi". This is said highly prized by soldiers and town people. Even today, we can see this cooky in its original form.








Source: History of Tokorozawa City (1983)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 5, 2022)

Left pic:
Yuhi-go (雄飛號)

Type: Non-rigid
Engine: Mayback water-cooled in-line 4 cylinder 150hp x2
Weight: 8,000 kgs fully equipped
Gondola: length 10.5 x width 1.9 x height 1.3 meters
Performance: max speed 68.4 km/h, cruising speed 58 km/h, max ceiling 2,500 meters, flight range/time 600km/10hrs
Measurement: max diameter 15 meters, length 85 meters, height 24 meters, gasbag capacity 10,000 cubic meters

with Naming Doc for "Yuhi(雄飛)" dated April 21, 1915


Right pic.
Parseval Airship

Manufacturer: Luft-Fahrzeug
Built: March 1912
Type: Non-rigid
Engine: Maybach water-cooled in-line 4 cylinder 150hp x2
Seat: 7 to 12
Weight: 8,000 kgs fully equipped
Gondola: length 10.5 x width 1.9 x height 1.3 meters
Performance: max speed 66 km/h, cruising speed 64.8 km/h, ceiling 2,000 meters, flight range/time 1,300 km/20 hrs
Measurement: max diameter 15.4 meters, length 76.67 meters, height 22.5 meters, gasbag capacity 8,800 cubic meters





Source: Sea and Sky (May,1935)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 5, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Birth of Yuhi-go at Tokorozawa in 1915
> 
> In 1911 when the first Japan's airfield was built in Tokorozawa, the army immediately purchased an airship Parseval (non-rigid type) from Germany, one of the most advanced countries then. People were stunned by the gigantic figure with a total length of 76.6 meters. Engineers gathered from all over the country to build a hangar to store it. At the time, it was Japan's first construction of such a large building that would touch the sky, using a huge amount of imported steel, concrete and glass. Those who longed for the sky, those who approached the curiosity, not only people in the neighborhood, but also people from around Tokyo, carrying lanterns in the hand and carrying lunch box all night long.
> 
> ...


Are those cookies still being made?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2022)

I was curious too

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 5, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Are those cookies still being made?


Yes, here they are 





Source: 有限会社 梅月 | さいたま逸品ぐるめぐり

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm sure they're great with bacon. What isn't?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 5, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I'm sure they're great with bacon. What isn't?


The shop says they are made from sweet potato and baked with cinnamon flavor.





Source: 雄飛焼 | さいたま逸品ぐるめぐり

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 6, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> I need some time. Thanks.



Take all the time you need, Shinpachi; I'm grateful you are doing it.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 6, 2022)

Thanks Grant. I have just straightened sentences of my last post "Birth of Yuhi-go..." as some part looked broken.

Now, IJN challenges airships at Kasumigaura in the 1920s

Left pic.
A large hangar that arrived at Kasumigaura as a war trophy from Germany (* Qingdao, China) under re-assembly

Right pic.
Captain Michio Takahashi (left, holding binoculars) and Lieutenant Yuji Katagiri (right) with the gondola of the SS3. This airship exploded in mid-air with crews (on March 19, 1924)

SS (Submarine Scouttype) Airship
Manufacturer: Vickers
Type: Non-rigid
Engine: Rolls Royce water-cooled 90hp x2
Seats: 5
Performance: crusing speed 96 km/h, flight range 1,278 km
Measurement: max diameter 11 meters, length 52 meters, height 15.2 meters, gasbag capacity 2,830 cubic meters with width 11 meters
Armament: light cannon 1 or machine gun 2, several 12 pound bombs


Other source tells details of the explosion accident of this SS3 like this -

"At 12:50 in the afternoon of March 19, 1924, at Oaza Togashira district, Inatoi-mura village, Kita-soma-gun county, the navy airship SS No. 3 exploded and crashed." Few people remember this big accident today as a major event in the history of Japanese aviation happened in the sky above present Togashira district of Toride City.

The Navy which focused on the military use of German Zeppelin airships that were active in World War I imported "SS1" from British Vickers in 1920. In July 1922, another SS-ship No.2 exploded spontaneously in the hanger of the Yokosuka Naval Air Corps. The SS No.3 was said under modification by the Japanese. Airships appeared spectacularly at the time but they were to be replaced their position with airplanes soon.

Source: 取手フォーラム 飛行船「ＳＳ三号」帰還せず





Source: Sea and Sky (May,1935)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2022)

Good stuff guys!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 6, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Yes, here they are
> 
> View attachment 680660
> 
> Source: 有限会社 梅月 | さいたま逸品ぐるめぐり


You can't fool me. That a decorative rock.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> You can't fool me. That a decorative rock.


By golly i think you got it. If you zoom out a bit

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 7, 2022)

Interesing, guys.
Chinese seemed to be seeing Japanese floating objects as a creature.





Source: Vehicles and Soldiers (1939)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 7, 2022)

Left pic.
Astra-Torres No.2 Airship

Right pic.
Astra-Torres No.1 Airship
Manufacturer: Nieuport Astra Airship
Built: October 1922
Type: non-rigid
Engine: Sunbeam Coaterlane(* spelling unknown) water-cooled in-line 6-cylinder 300 hp x2
Seats: 7
Weight: 7,560 kg fully equipped with fuel 1,250 kg, water ballast 1,280 kg, effective buoyancy 3,970 kg
Performance: max speed 78 km/h, cruising speed 61 km/h, flight range/time: 850 km/14 hours
Measurement: max diameter 18m, length 80m, height 23m, gasbag capacity 10,700 cubic meters
Armament: 75mm rapid-fire cannon 1, Lewis machine gun 1, 65kg bomb x4 or 90kg bomb x2






Source: Sea and Sky (May,1935)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Aug 7, 2022)

17e RGC - Mali 1941

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 7, 2022)

Thanks for your fantastic picture, Frog 

I have to apologize that the hanger in Kasumigaura was from Germany but not from Qindao, China.
Here is detailed story about the hanger.

"The great hangar at Kasumigaura was called the Confiscated Hangar after the Geat War ended as the Japanese seized this in Judendorf(*Juterbog?), Germany as trophy. The transportation cost alone required 500,000 yen at the time for the 30,000 tons of steel. All were carried out by Mitsui & Co. Ltd. and Herr Kretschmann, a German engineer, was invited as an assembly engineer to begin construction on September 11, 1922. A total of 63,000 workers with 3 casualties by accidents had been engaged in construction for about 460 days and completed in April 1924. Floor area occupied 15,694 sq.meters for this steel-framed one-story building. Girders distance was 240 meters and beam space was 65.5 meters. It was 23.6 meters from the ground to the top of the eaves gutter and 39 meters to the top.

The foundation work was done with the crushed stone shards and concrete. The steel frame had a three-hinged structure. The base wall was 3.6 meters high with red bricks and the roof was covered with corrugated iron plate on the upper part and the bottom with Asano-type slates for air vents. No ceiling windows. The entrance was a double gable type with two iron doors. An electric motor (3 hp) was used for opening and closing. The windows, ceiling and side windows were all fitted with wire glass. Iron parts were painted with Penki(western paint) and the wooden parts were done with fireproof paint. As the area of one door was about 1,000 sq.meters, three doors occupied a huge area of 3,000 sq.meters. This was the tallest building in Asian countries, so large that the entire Tokyo station building could fit into this hangar. However, when the Zeppelin airship flew in later, even this size did not look enough."

Photo
Panoramic view of the Kasumigaura airship hangar completed in 1924





Source: Sea and Sky (April 1934)

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 8, 2022)

Graf Zeppelin visits Japan in 1929.

Left pic.

Graf Zeppelin LZ-127
Engine: Maybach V.L.2 550hp x5=2,750hp
Weight: 55,000 kg fully equipped with 30,000 kg payload with 20 passengers, 15,000 kg cargo, 40 crew and food
Performance: max speed 128 km/h, cruising speed 117 km/h, flight range 12,000 km carrying 20 passengers
Measurement: max diameter 30.5 meter, length 235 meter plus arrester 1.5 meter, height 33.7 meter, hull capacity 105,000 cubic meter (75,000 cubic meter for floating, 30,000 cubic meter for fuel)
Fuel: Blau gas, Pyrofax, hydrogen mixed gas or propane gas

Right pic.

The Graf Zeppelin which is about to leave
The airship seen from the entrance





Source: Sea and Sky (May,1935)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 8, 2022)

My grandfather once told me his good memory that he climbed on the roof to see the Zeppelin flew toward Kasumigaura along the Pacific coast. My father was 4-year old then and remembered nothing.





Source: 全長「235m」土浦に現れた巨大飛行船「ツェッペリン伯号」 - withnews（ウィズニュース）

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 8, 2022)

IJN purchased an Italian N3 airship to study the semi-rigid type in 1926.

Left pc.

N3 airship
Type: semi-rigid
Engine: Maybach water-cooled in-line 6-cylinder 245hp x2
Weight: 4,700 kg fully equipped with fuel 2,976 cubic meter and water ballast 348 cubic meter
Performance: max speed 110 km/h, flight range/time 2,000 km/26 hours
Measurement: max diameter 15 meter, height 17.1 meter, gasbag 7,500 cubic meter (with 7 gas chambers and 5 air chambers of 2,300 cubic meter)
Armament: wireless device only but a machine gun can be equipped on the gasbag and the gondola each


Japanese built a Vickers SS-type airship after the explosion of No.2

Right pic.

Navy Mark 1 airship
Built: in 1922
Type: non-rigid
Engine: Sunbeam Diary water-cooled in-line 6-cylinder 100hp x2
Seat: 5
Weight: 2,300 kg fully equipped with fuel 200 kg, water ballast 300 kg
Performance: max speed 88 km/h, cruising speed 66 km/h, flight range/time 2,000 km/30 hours
Measurement: width 11 meter, length 53 meter, height 16 meter, gasbag capacity 3,280 cubic meter
Armament: Lewis machine gun x2, 45kg bomb x2





Source: Sea and Sky (May,1935)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 9, 2022)

I remember a colorful airship flying above my head 9 years ago.
Vickers SS airships were painted in aluminum-silver but changed it to water-paint in orange for the Japanese Mark 1 because the cause of explosion was suspected static electricity. Italian N3 was painted in light-grey.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 9, 2022)

Japanese Airships.

Left pic.

Type 3 Mark 8 airship
Manufacturer: Mitsubishi Aircraft (present MHI), Fujikura Industries (present Fujikura Rubber), Tokyo Gas-den(present Hino, Isuzu Auto etc)
Type: semi-rigid
Engine: Type 3 water-cooled in-line 4-cylinder 150hp x2
Seat: 6
Performance: flight range/time 1,800 km/30 hours
Measurement: max diameter 15 meter, length 82 meter, height 17.1 meter, gasbag capacity 7,500 cubic meter


Right pic.

This is basically same as Mark 1. Formally adopted as Type 15 in 1926.

Type 15 airship
Manufacturer: Mitsubishi Aircraft (for gondola), Fujikura Industries (for gasbag), Tokyo Gas-den(for engine)
Period: 1926
Type: non-rigid
Engine: Gas-den Benz water-cooled in-line 4-cylinder 130hp x2
Seat: 5
Weight: 4,000 kg fully equipped with empty weight 2,500 kg, weight per hp for total buoyancy 4,064 kg
Performance: max speed 82.8 km/h, cruising speed 72 km/h, flight range/time 900 km/12 hours
Measurement: max diameter 11.5 meter, length 53 meter, height 17.4 meter gasbag capacity 3,670 cubic meter
Armament: Lewis machine gun 2, 45kg bomb x2, wireless device with communication distance 480 km, 72 km(?)





Source: Sea and Sky (May,1935)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 9, 2022)

These are final pictures for the series of airships in Japan mainly based on an old magazine "Sea and Sky (May,1935)" published by IJN.
It is said that there were many local inventors like Mr. Toichi Saito (1865-1926) beside Mr. Itaro Yamada who challenged building airships in the early 20th century but the main stream would be like what I have introduced.

Upper.
Type 15 No.5 (left) and Type 15 No.9 (right) airships

Lower.
Free balloons

Free balloons had no military use but preparatory training for airship as well as tethered balloon operations. Even if the airship may lose its engine power or the mooring cable of the tethered balloon may be severed, crew will be able to land safely by this free-balloon operation.

In addition, free balloons are used for atmospheric research and, in the case of western countries, for entertainment but, when we think about such a higher hydrogen gas cost as 0.5 yen per 1 cubic meter, it would be impossible for us to use them for entertainment in our country.

The Model 1 free balloon being used by the navy has a volume of 816 cubic meters with a diameter of 11.6 meters and a payload of 528 kgs. Empty weight is 288 kgs with ceiling 7,250 meters with one crew aboard. Gas costs more than 400 yen for a flight. The gasbag is spherical made by the cotton cloth with rubber-coating. It has a hanging basket underneath. The gondola for this balloon is actually a basket made of rattan and has a capacity enough to accommodate several passengers. Inside and outside, it is also equipped with landing cables, anchor cables, measurement equipments, maps, etc. as well as the ballast (sand) which is the most necessary for this free balloon operation

On the upper surface of the gasbag, there is a 3 meter long tear valve and the valve cable is led to the hanging basket through the inside of gasbag. When this is pulled, the upper part of gasbag is torn and gas is released, which plays a crucial role for landing. A manual valve is also equipped on the top of gasbag. Control cable is led to the hanging basket and a crew can manipulate the valve for descending or adjusting buoyancy in the air. On the bottom of gasbag is the air supply hole with a diameter of 0.45 meter. From here, gas is supplied to expand the bag and the hole is kept open during flight to allow gas or air to flow in and out at anytime. The ballast occupies 20% of the total buoyancy, allowing a climb of about 80 meters by abandoning 1/100th of the total ballast. Vertical maneuvers can be controlled by discharging gas and abandoning ballast but the horizontal direction depends on the wind by choosing adequate altitudes.

It is important to leave the ballast equivalent to 5% of the total buoyancy for landing. For landing, decide a landing site roughly at an altitude of 100 meters and drop the landing cable at an altitude of about 50 meters lowering the altitude. At around 5 meters, pull the cable to tear the valve on gasbag to release the gas.





Source: Sea and Sky (May,1935)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 10, 2022)

Japanese personnels in Saigon circa 1943





Source: Color photo album of the southern front (1943)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 10, 2022)

More great stuff, Shinpachi.



Shinpachi said:


> S (Submarine Scouttype) Airship
> Manufacturer: Vickers
> Type: Non-rigid
> Engine: Rolls Royce water-cooled 90hp x2
> ...



It's interesting to note that the airship that Vickers built for Japan was derived from the German Parseval design and was larger and quite different to the traditional Submarine or Sea Scout (SS) types that saw widespread use by the RNAS during the Great War. Vickers built the traditional SS types, which had the typical BE2 aeroplane fuselage as their car and were nominally powered by a singe 80 hp Renault V8 engine. I believe one of these was sent to Japan, the one mentioned as SS1 in the text above.



https://static.scientificamerican.com/blogs/assets/Image/a-1916-06-10-sea-scout-blimp-large.jpg



Before the war, Vickers bought a licence from Parseval to build its ships at Barrow, which was lucky because once the fighting started, that licence was denied by the Germans. Vickers' first Parseval type entered RNAS service as HMA No.4 in 1914, and Vickers then built two more. The airship Vickers built for Japan was the last airship built by the Vickers Airship Works at Barrow, making its first flight on 27 April 1921. It bore no relation to the British SS types, despite its name in Japanese service.

I'm surprised at the power output of the SS3's engines at 90 hp each, although the Parseval was bigger, each Maybach had 180 hp, so the 90 hp each appears low, meaning the airship was underpowered. Great info though.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 10, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Sunbeam Coaterlane(* spelling unknown)



The 300 hp sunbeam was the Manitou engine, designed by Frenchman Louis Coatalen who joined the company before the war and designed all Sunbeam's aero engines at this time, hence the suffix.



Shinpachi said:


> "The great hangar at Kasumigaura was called the Confiscated Hangar after the Geat War ended as the Japanese seized this in Judendorf(*Juterbog?), Germany as trophy.



Juterbog is where the hangar was from. it's in Brandenburg in the north east of Germany, to the south west of Berlin, whereas Judendorf is further south, to the west of Leipzig. 



Shinpachi said:


> Sunbeam Diary


Sunbeam Dyak. Coatalen named his engines after native peoples, which included Afridi, Maori, Arab, Viking etc. The 200 to 250 hp Maori engines were used on British rigid airships of the 33 Class.

Again fantastic information!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 11, 2022)

Thank you very much for your excellent lecture, Grant.
I think I have got wiser now

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 11, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> I think I have got wiser now



Me too, from what you have provided, Shinpachi! I have copied what you've provided for my own purposes, it adds so much to my knowledge that I didn't know before, so thank you _so_ much for posting that information.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 11, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> My grandfather once told me his good memory that he climbed on the roof to see the Zeppelin flew toward Kasumigaura along the Pacific coast. My father was 4-year old then and remembered nothing.
> 
> View attachment 681048
> 
> Source: 全長「235m」土浦に現れた巨大飛行船「ツェッペリン伯号」 - withnews（ウィズニュース）


I would love to have seen a zep.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 11, 2022)

Saigon in FIC introduced to the Japanese people in 1943.

Fruits seller






Near Saigon Station





Saigon Museum





Vehicles




Source: Color photo album of the southern front (1943)

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 11, 2022)

This thread is brilliant Spinpachi!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 11, 2022)

Thanks David  

Japanese postcards




Source: 絵葉書 海軍 海軍航空機 飛行船 空母 気球 ８枚完全組「中古」の落札価格｜その他｜ヤフオク！ 落札相場- オークファン（aucfan.com）

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2022)

Garapan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2022)

Lot of 8 1944 ORIGINAL ASSOCIATED PRESS PHOTO WWII #2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Lot of 8 1944 ORIGINAL ASSOCIATED PRESS PHOTO WWII #2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2022)

Ernie Pyle funeral



















Lot of 9 1944-45 ORIGINAL ASSOCIATED PRESS PHOTO WWII #1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Lot of 9 1944-45 ORIGINAL ASSOCIATED PRESS PHOTO WWII #1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

Palau island ancgauer beach




















Lot of 9 1944 ORIGINAL ASSOCIATED PRESS PHOTO WWII #13 | eBay


PHILIPINNES AIR STRIKE. U.S. MARINES REST ON PELELIU FRONT. All have AP fact sheet attached just couldnt fit all in the photos. ON WAY BACK TO THE PHILIPPINES (9.5X7.75). Photos are titled as follows.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 13, 2022)

Thai in 1943.
Nothing look changed.

PM Luang Pibulsonggram and his family





Wat Phra Kaew temple





Water market in Bangkok




Source: Color photo album of the southern front (1943)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 15, 2022)

Kawasaki Aircraft's Gifu Plant in July, 1953.





Source: History of Gifu Prefecture (1981)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2022)

Close Call



















x4 WW2 WWII US Army Military Pictures Photograph Photos France 1944 Japanese Gun | eBay


This is a lot of original period photographs. Condition is seen in the pictures. What you see in the pictures is exactly what you will receive. Good Luck!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 19, 2022)

Testing a Ki-21 with its 2nd experimental airframe at Shijiazhuang, China in 1938.





Testing German fighters at the IJA evaluation division in 1943.







Source: IJA Air Corps Photo Album (1961)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 19, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Testing a Ki-21 with its 2nd experimental airframe at Shijiazhuang, China in 1938.
> View attachment 682878
> 
> 
> ...


Hi 

 Shinpachi


Do you have any info about the test evaluation of the 109&190 by IJAAF?


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 19, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Hi
> 
> Shinpachi
> 
> ...


IJA test pilots confirmed like this -

Fw-190's turning characteristic was not good but this fighter flew not only very fast but showed good stability. It was quicker to climb and dive because of its excellent acceleration ability than any other competitors in Japan at the time. But, in a simulated air combat with Ki-61 and Ki-84, when a pilot tried a sharp turn, unknown vibrations occurred and sudden stall followed. Fw-190 should avoid turn in air combat to win. Fw-190 was also easy for maintenance with no oil leaks and mechanical troubles. In August 1945, just before the end of war, a speed race was held with five aircraft of Fw-190, Bf-109(*other source says Ki-61), captured P-51, P-40 and Ki-84 at the altitude 6,000 meters. Just after the start, Fw-190 and Bf-109 took the lead but one minute later P-51 caught up and three minutes later, P-51 had taken the lead. Winner was P-51. Fw-190 and Ki-84 were 2nd. Bf-109 was 3rd and P-40 was the last.

Fw-190's aerodynamic design around the engine was later adopted by Ki-100 when it was converted from Ki-61.
Bf-109 was thought unnecessary for the Japanese because Ki-44 was confirmed superior in simulation.

Reference site: フォッケウルフ Fw190 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 19, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> IJA test pilots confirmed like this -
> 
> Fw-190's turning characteristic was not good but this fighter flew not only very fast but showed good stability. It was quicker to climb and dive because of its excellent acceleration ability than any other competitors in Japan at the time. But, in a simulated air combat with Ki-61 and Ki-84, when a pilot tried a sharp turn, unknown vibrations occurred and sudden stall followed. Fw-190 should avoid turn in air combat to win. Fw-190 was also easy for maintenance with no oil leaks and mechanical troubles. In August 1945, just before the end of war, a speed race was held with five aircraft of Fw-190, Bf-109(*other source says Ki-61), captured P-51, P-40 and Ki-84 at the altitude 6,000 meters. Just after the start, Fw-190 and Bf-109 took the lead but one minute later P-51 caught up and three minutes later, P-51 had taken the lead. Winner was P-51. Fw-190 and Ki-84 were 2nd. Bf-109 was 3rd and P-40 was the last.
> 
> ...


Many thanks!

Do you know which version of the 109 and which of the Ki-44?

I think that some example of the E was shipped to Japan, but not sure if was a 1 or a 3.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 19, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Many thanks!
> 
> Do you know which version of the 109 and which of the Ki-44?
> 
> I think that some example of the E was shipped to Japan, but not sure if was a 1 or a 3.


It was Bf-109 E-7.
Exact version of Ki-44 is unknown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 25, 2022)

IJN's representative aerial weapons in the early 1930s.

Type 89 flying boat (H2H)






Type 94 reconnaissance seaplane (E7K1)
This was donated to IJN as Hokoku 66 together with 67 by Kurashiki Silk Fabric Co., Ltd.





An observation baloon tied to the IJN light cruiser Yubari.
Hydrogen gas was so expensive it was not allowed to discharge soon unless it was not used for a long time.




Source: Sea and Sky (Dec.1934)

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 25, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> IJN's representative aerial weapons in the early 1930s.
> 
> Type 89 flying boat (H2H)
> View attachment 683825
> ...


The E7K1 must be an oddity with the liquid cooled engine

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 25, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> The E7K1 must be an oddity with the liquid cooled engine


Have you noticed this is a rare pic? 
Yes, air-cooled engine version is E7K2.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 25, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Have you noticed this is a rare pic?


I know it must be a rare plane because Japan fielded very few liquid cooled planes in WW2 (Ki-61, D4Y and a large floatplane that can't recall if was E14 or E16) but my interwar and prewar knowledge is almost non existent, limited barely to the Ki-10 (liquid cooled BTW) and models that make to WW2 (A5M, G3M, Ki-27).

Do you have any pic of the E7K2?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 25, 2022)

The air-cooled E7K was so good that IJN adopted it as Type 94 reconnaissance seaplane aka E7K2 formally and its prototype with the liquid-cooled engine was to be called E7K1.

E7K2




Source: 九四式水上偵察機 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 25, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> The air-cooled E7K was so good that IJN adopted it as Type 94 reconnaissance seaplane aka E7K2 formally and its prototype with the liquid-cooled engine was to be called E7K1.
> 
> E7K2
> View attachment 683857
> ...


Many thanks!

Very good looking with air cooled engine from this angle.

Do you what is the diference for an airplane with the E nomenclature and one with the F?

The E13A was a shipborne floatplane for recon, but also the F1M.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 26, 2022)

Precise translation of each IJN aircraft code.

機種記号 Aircraft Code

A：艦上戦闘機 Carrier-based fighter
B：艦上攻撃機 Carrier-based attacker
C：偵察機 Reconnaissance plane
D：艦上爆撃機 Carrier-based bomber
E：水上偵察機 Reconnaissance floatplane
F：観測機 Observation plane
G：陸上攻撃機 Land-based attacker
H：飛行艇 Flying boat
J：陸上戦闘機 Land-based fighter
K：練習機 Trainer
L：輸送機 Transport plane
M：特殊攻撃機 Special attacker
N：水上戦闘機 Floatplane fighter
P：爆撃機 Bomber
Q：哨戒機 Patrol plane
R：陸上偵察機 Land-based reconnaissance plane
S：夜間戦闘機 Night fighter
MX：特殊機・特殊滑空機 Special plane/Special glider

Source: 軍用機の命名規則 (日本) - Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 26, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Precise translation of each IJN aircraft code.
> 
> 機種記号 Aircraft Code
> 
> ...


Many thanks! 

Guess that the diference between E & F is that F be a plane used mostly for artillery Sporting.

Interesting the diference between G and P. Any reason about that? The G could drop bombs and torpedos but P only bombs?


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 26, 2022)

Basically, a bomber was designed for dive bombing whereas an attacker was done for torpedo attacking.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2022)

I had no idea about the codes, THANK YOU!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 26, 2022)

Thanks David, everyone!

Fueling a Yokosuka K5Y1 introduced to the Japanese people in December, 1943.
A photo probably by Sakura color film.





Source: Press Photos (Dec.1943)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 26, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Thanks David, everyone!


Thanks to you. Highly interesting all your posts

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 28, 2022)

Japanese research on photography by separation of three primary colors and printing by synthesis in the 1920s to 1930s.









Combine 1 and 2 to produce 3. Combine 3 and 4 to produce 5.




Source: Natural Colors Photography Technologies (1929)








Source: The Invention (July 1934)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 28, 2022)

This is almost forgotten history in Japan now though Mr. Katsujiro Kamei seemed to be a genius inventor of color photography.

Various color movie systems in the 1920s to 1930s.





Various systems of Kinemacolor, Technicolor, Prismacolor, Gaumont Chronochrome and Cinechrome




Source: The invention (April 1934)


Japanese first color movie "Sen-nin bari(千人針= A thousand stitches)" based on the Kamei Colorphone system in 1937.




Source: 日本初のカラー映画『千人針』（1937）

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 29, 2022)

Wake Island introduced to the Japanese people in May, 1942

Destroyed planes on the island






Carrying wounded US soldiers to the hospital by a flying boat




Source: Press Photos (May 1942)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 30, 2022)

Battle of Wake Island introduced to the Japanese people in an art book of 1943.

A survivor testifies that an officer ordered his men to empty the chamber of their rifles and attach a bayonet before landing because such a small shell did not help against enemies' heavy weapons. They intended hand-to-hand combat from the beginning.





Source: Art Book of the Greater East Asia Decisive Battles (1943)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 31, 2022)

Boeing 307B introduced to the Japanese people as one of the most advanced aircraft in the world with the sealed cabin.





Source: Flight Japan (Dec.1942)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 31, 2022)

Japanese propaganda radio station in 18 languages - Radio Tokyo in 1942.

POW from the Wake Island talks to his people.





Upper photos: translation room, manuscripts and contol room
Lower photos: announcers for Thai, Dutch, France, Malaya, India and Burma




Source: Press Photos (July 1942)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 1, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Japanese postcards
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yuss! more airship stuff. Could you please translate the captions, shinpachi?

The flying boat is a Navy F.5 or Hiro F.5, which was the Felixtowe F.5 flying boat licence built by the Hiro Naval Arsenal at Yokosuka and Aichi watch making company. A Felixtowe flying boat, built by the Short Brothers was supplied to the IJN by the British Naval Mission of 1921, and Short Bros supplied kits for Hiro to build under licence. Aichi built the largest number, around 40, if my sources are right. They had a wooden hull of the Linton Hope type and were powered by two Rolls-Royce Eagle engines.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 1, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> I know it must be a rare plane because Japan fielded very few liquid cooled planes in WW2



In the post WW1 period, there were lots of Japanese aeroplanes powered by liquid cooled engines, both navy and landplanes. Liquid cooled engines were supplied by the French, Germans Italians and British. Napier and Rolls-Royce supplied engines, as did Hispano Suiza, Fiat, BMW and Maybach, and these were fitted to a wide variety of types. The Type 89 flying boat shown above was built by Hirosho (Hiro) Arsenal and was powered by Hiro developed W-12 engines of between 500 and 750 hp. Kawasaki also licence built BMW VI in-line engines, which went into a few different types, notably built by Kawanishi. It seems strange that the Japanese shied away from in-line liquid cooled engines during the war, they were certainly prevalent before the war.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 1, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> In the post WW1 period, there were lots of Japanese aeroplanes powered by liquid cooled engines, both navy and landplanes. Liquid cooled engines were supplied by the French, Germans Italians and British. Napier and Rolls-Royce supplied engines, as did Hispano Suiza, Fiat, BMW and Maybach, and these were fitted to a wide variety of types. The Type 89 flying boat shown above was built by Hirosho (Hiro) Arsenal and was powered by Hiro developed W-12 engines of between 500 and 750 hp. Kawasaki also licence built BMW VI in-line engines, which went into a few different types, notably built by Kawanishi. It seems strange that the Japanese shied away from in-line liquid cooled engines during the war, they were certainly prevalent before the war.


Thanks 

 nuuumannn
! Interwar and prewar japanese aeroplanes are very far from my limited knowledge.

Hope to have some time to read Putnam's book about japanese aircraft from 1910 to 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 1, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Hope to have some time to read Putnam's book about japanese aircraft from 1910 to 1941



A great reference and probably the best English language book on the subject.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 3, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Yuss! more airship stuff. Could you please translate the captions, shinpachi?


From left to right,

(Naval aircraft) Spectacular aerial smokescreen

(Naval aircraft) Appearance of the majestic flying boat

(Naval aircraft) An airship that flies quietly in the wind

(Naval aircraft) Balloons, formation of planes and a parachute

Japanese F5




Source: Picture Science for Hobby (1931)

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 3, 2022)

Airship Graf Zeppelin introduced to the Japanese people in 1931.









LZ127 in Kasumigaura on August 19, 1929




Source: Picture Science for Hobby (1931)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 3, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> From left to right,



Excellent, thank you, my friend. There's that Felixtowe again....



Shinpachi said:


> Airship Graf Zeppelin introduced to the Japanese people in 1931.



Brilliant! A nice wee history of Zeppelin airships for good measure. That last photo of the Zeppelin cruising over Kasumigaura, the buildings on the ground still exist. This was the seaplane base of the airfield, but there's suburbs and houses between the two now, the airfield set further inland from the shore. They are both operated by the JGSDF, the shore buildings are now part of JGSDF Base Tsuchiura. Kasumigaura is a JGSDF helicopter base now.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 5, 2022)

A camera crew did not fail to catch an impressive scene.





Source: Sea and Sky (April 1943)

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 5, 2022)

Mr. Nobuo Harada's collection at the Kawaguchiko Museum in August 2022.









C6N under restoration













Source: 2022年 河口湖自動車博物館・飛行館 - んたのブログ

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 5, 2022)

A B5N1 full scale model at the Kasai-City's Uzurano museum.






Source: 紫電改と九七式艦攻の実物大模型が見られる：soraかさい - 播磨の山々

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 7, 2022)

B-29s introduced to the Japanese people in 1951.





Source: New Aircraft(1951)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Sep 7, 2022)

That's a KB-29 and a B-50, color-enhanced.

I suspect the B-29 was introduced to most Japanese people a few terrible years earlier...

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 8, 2022)

B29s in their memories.








Source: Tokyo Air Raids Photo Album (1953)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 8, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Mr. Nobuo Harada's collection at the Kawaguchiko Museum in August 2022.



Kewl! Always wanted to go there, but it's now only open in the month of August and the museum doesn't allow any sort of cameras except cell phones. I guess you need special permission in advance, maybe? That G4M fuselage is the most complete example of one.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 8, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> I guess you need special permission in advance, maybe?


If I was a German, he would be glad to meet me as a special guest from the old Axis anytime.
Otherwise, no way but to obey his rule.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 8, 2022)

Here is Mr. Nobuo Harada's thought on restoring the Zero for Yasukuni Shrine as his first restoration job in the 1980s..

"From around 1980, in order to restore a Zero fighter, I began collecting wreckage that had been left on the South Pacific islands. Abandoned in the tropical wilderness for more than 35 years, the wreckage of the aircraft was tragic.

Around 1985, restoration project began at last. During the restoration, I was able to meet with people who were engaged in the Zero fighter project in 1940 when it was developed and heard many valuable stories. Their memories of that time were still vividly left in their minds but, when they had faced with these ruined remains I collected 40 years later, they must have been disappointed and thought that it would be impossible to restore. This Zero fighter in the Yasukuni Shrine was used as a communication plane in Rabaul after the war was over and the hinomarus on the airframe were re-painted with black cross.

During the Showa era, the Zero fighters played a major role in showing the world high level industrial technologies that Japan possessed. Unfortunately, the war forced Zero fighter an unfortunate path but remember that this fighter used to be a symbol of Japanese pride for technologies and is now a historical legacy which modern Japanese people may have forgotten.

Excerpts from 'Zero Revive!' by Nobuo Harada"




Source: 河口湖飛行館『零戦よ甦れ』DVD 4巻セット [c72tf2545] - 5,442円 :


His first job to donate




Source: 東京九段下｜靖国神社の『遊就館』に行ってきました - 実際使ってみて、どうよ？！

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 9, 2022)

Harada's Zero under restoration.
As these are leaked pictures many years ago, if someone may claim copyright, I will delete.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 13, 2022)

Lost Japanese warships during ww2 introduced to the Japanese kids in 1962.





Source: Warships (1962)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2022)

a bomb run on the enemy fortifications and airfield at Toyohara, Formosa on March 2, 1945 parafrag
































1945 WWII USAAF Bombing Run TOYOHARA Formosa 5x7 Photo #7 six parafrag bombs | eBay
1945 WWII USAAF Bombing Run TOYOHARA Formosa 5x7 Photo #9 parafrag bombs | eBay
1945 WWII USAAF Bombing Run TOYOHARA Formosa 5x7 Photo #8 parafrag bombs | eBay
1945 WWII USAAF Bombing Run TOYOHARA Formosa 5x7 Photo #7 six parafrag bombs | eBay
1945 WWII USAAF Bombing Run TOYOHARA Formosa 5x7 Photo #3 lumber mill | eBay
1945 WWII USAAF Bombing Run TOYOHARA airfield Formosa 5x7 Photo #1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 13, 2022)

Oh... they don't forget the past, probably.





Source: 日本の為に戦ってくれた英霊を忘れない 台湾（台北）

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 13, 2022)

The 228 Massacre by KMT in Taiwan on February 28, 1947.
The number of deaths from the incident and massacre was estimated to be between 18,000 and 28,000.

"In 1945, following the surrender of Japan at the end of World War II, the Allies handed administrative control of Taiwan to the Republic of China (ROC), thus ending 50 years of Japanese colonial rule. Local inhabitants became resentful of what they saw as highhanded and frequently corrupt conduct on the part of the Kuomintang (KMT) authorities, including arbitrary seizure of private property, economic mismanagement, and exclusion from political participation. The flashpoint came on February 27, 1947, in Taipei, when agents of the State Monopoly Bureau struck a Taiwanese widow suspected of selling contraband cigarettes. An officer then fired into a crowd of angry bystanders, striking one man who died the next day. Soldiers fired upon demonstrators the next day, after which a radio station was seized by protesters and news of the revolt was broadcast to the entire island. As the uprising spread, the KMT–installed governor Chen Yi called for military reinforcements, and the uprising was violently put down by the National Revolutionary Army. Two years later for the following 38 years, the island was placed under martial law in a period known as the White Terror..."
Source: February 28 incident - Wikipedia





Source: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DXFlg7EXUAEAHBv.jpg





Source: 台湾「元同胞」の正義の蹶起と虐殺―現代日本人が知るべき二・二八事件（１９４７）の悲劇

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 13, 2022)

Too late to understand Chiang Kai-shek.









Source: 1947 台灣 228大屠殺紀念專輯 | WTFM 風林火山 教科文組織

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Sep 13, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Too late to understand Chiang Kai-shek.
> 
> View attachment 686767
> 
> ...


Or Mao...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 13, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> The 228 Massacre by KMT in Taiwan on February 28, 1947.
> The number of deaths from the incident and massacre was estimated to be between 18,000 and 28,000.
> 
> "In 1945, following the surrender of Japan at the end of World War II, the Allies handed administrative control of Taiwan to the Republic of China (ROC), thus ending 50 years of Japanese colonial rule. Local inhabitants became resentful of what they saw as highhanded and frequently corrupt conduct on the part of the Kuomintang (KMT) authorities, including arbitrary seizure of private property, economic mismanagement, and exclusion from political participation. The flashpoint came on February 27, 1947, in Taipei, when agents of the State Monopoly Bureau struck a Taiwanese widow suspected of selling contraband cigarettes. An officer then fired into a crowd of angry bystanders, striking one man who died the next day. Soldiers fired upon demonstrators the next day, after which a radio station was seized by protesters and news of the revolt was broadcast to the entire island. As the uprising spread, the KMT–installed governor Chen Yi called for military reinforcements, and the uprising was violently put down by the National Revolutionary Army. Two years later for the following 38 years, the island was placed under martial law in a period known as the White Terror..."
> ...


Interesting. I didn't know about that before.

The aftermath of long wars and sudden change of rulers, like after WW1 and WW2 in many other places.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Sep 13, 2022)

I really appreciate the history from that part of the world. Thanks Shinpachi.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 13, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Or Mao...


I agree but feel like General MacArthur was understanding it well why Japan made war with Chiang and Mao in his testimony at the congressional hearing in 1951.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Sep 13, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> I agree but feel like General MacArthur was understanding it well why Japan made war with Chiang and Mao in his testimony at the congressional hearing in 1951.


Perhaps, but they were not threatening Japan in the late '30s. Choosing Chiang over Mao was not a choice of good over evil, it was a choice of bad over even worse.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 13, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Perhaps, but they were not threatening Japan in the late '30s. Choosing Chiang over Mao was not a choice of good over evil, it was a choice of bad over even worse.


The biggest threat for the Japanese in the 1930s was the Soviet Union. So, the Japan's military power was concentrated on the Manchuria-Soviet border. Mao was second but could not be ignored as he was a boss of Chinese communists supported by Soviets. When Chiang shook hands with Mao in 1937, he had stood on the enemy side for the Japanese.


----------



## manta22 (Sep 13, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> The biggest threat for the Japanese in the 1930s was the Soviet Union. So, the Japan's military power was concentrated on the Manchuria-Soviet border. Mao was second but could not be ignored as he was a boss of Chinese communists supported by Soviets. When Chiang shook hands with Mao in 1937, he had stood on the enemy side for the Japanese.


'...Japan's military power was concentrated on the Manchuria-Soviet border."

What was Japan doing in Machuko? They were occupiers of Manchuria, which they had just invaded and needed their coal & iron ore.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 13, 2022)

manta22 said:


> '...Japan's military power was concentrated on the Manchuria-Soviet border."
> 
> What was Japan doing in Machuko? They were occupiers of Manchuria, which they had just invaded and needed their coal & iron ore.


The US was also seeking benefits in Manchuria with far less costs than Japan paid since the Russo-Japanese War.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 13, 2022)

Learn more, manta.


----------



## manta22 (Sep 13, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Learn more, manta.


Numbah ten, Shinpachi!


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 14, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Numbah ten, Shinpachi!


Take apology, manta, if you had a wrong feeling but I think you are much better than a recent BBC staff. 
Not only he did not understand Stalin's crucial role to ending the Pacific War but even thought I was a Russian.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Sep 14, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Take apology, manta, if you had a wrong feeling but I think you are much better than a recent BBC staff.
> Not only he did not understand Stalin's crucial role to ending the Pacific War but even thought I was a Russian.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 14, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Take apology, manta, if you had a wrong feeling but I think you are much better than a recent BBC staff.
> Not only he did not understand Stalin's crucial role to ending the Pacific War but even thought I was a Russian.


You're not?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 14, 2022)

German weapons introduced to the Japanese kids in 1941.

Me110






Model unknown




Source: Ocean Boys (Aug.1941)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 15, 2022)

Wow! Didn't know the carriage could elevate and tilt like that! Interesting.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 16, 2022)

A barrel of the long range cannon under production in Germany





An ad introduced in the same issue. It says "Our axis for the health is also firm!"




Source: Japan-Germany Publishers Association (July 1944)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 16, 2022)

The Battle of Kharkov introduced to the Japanese people in July 1942.

Germans overwhelm Soviet troops.













Source: Japan-Germany Publishers Association (July 1942)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 16, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> The Battle of Kharkov introduced to the Japanese people in July 1942.
> 
> Germans overwhelm Soviet troops.
> View attachment 687146
> ...


Maybe a new 2022 edition could be in the oven due to recent events in Ukrainia

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 17, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Maybe a new 2022 edition could be in the oven due to recent events in Ukrainia


Agreed. I feel great sympathy for the innocent Ukrainian people again and again.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 21, 2022)

At the Luneta Park in Manila, Philippine during the ww2.






Photo by Shigezo Miyauchi with Sakura color film.
Source: Press Photos (Feb. 1944)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 21, 2022)

Japanese propaganda staff and journalists in the front.

Propaganda unit in Singapore





In Philippine





In Philippine and Singapore Just after the occupation





Loudspeaker unit, cameramen and even a painter in Philippine




Source: Press Photos (April 1942)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 22, 2022)

The war painter has interested me.
What painter Saburo Miyamoto(1905-1974) saw in the front of Malaya.

















To be continued

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 22, 2022)

To be continued

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 22, 2022)

Miyamoto at work













Miyamoto's representative work





Wainwright and Honma in Manila




Source: Saburo Miyamoto's Southern Front Art Book (1944)

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 22, 2022)

Excellent, thank you for sharing those.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 22, 2022)

Mad skills

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2022)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Sep 22, 2022)

Beautiful Art Work!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 30, 2022)

US flying boats introduced to the Japanese people in 1941.











Source: Ocean Boys (1941-07&09&10)

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 1, 2022)

Douglas B-19 introduced to the Japanese people in 1941.
An expert at the time questions if this aircraft may be too heavy, like DC-4E which Japan purchased in 1939, to go into service.














Source: Ocean Boys (1941-04&07&10)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 1, 2022)

DC-4E for Japan Air Lines in 1939.
This was too heavy to be in service as a passenger plane but used for technical research by IJN




Source: Photo Weekly (Dec.1939)

Nakajima G5N Shinzan. This was developed based on above DC-4E but still too heavy to be in service




Source: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EbRh7TgU0AAZ3KM.jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 1, 2022)

Nakajima G5N1 and G5N2-L transport type of Shinzan





















Half scale model for the strength tests




Source: FAOW

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Oct 2, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Nakajima G5N1 and G5N2-L transport type of Shinzan
> 
> View attachment 689282
> View attachment 689281
> ...


Very beautiful plane. Do you know the publication date?


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 2, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Very beautiful plane. Do you know the publication date?


It's October 1977.
Obtained in the internet many many years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 3, 2022)

Nakajima Z-plane for G10N Fugaku. Original plan suggested by Nakajima on August 8, 1943






Source: Strategy for Victory (1943)





ピックアップ - 群馬県立図書館ポータル


群馬県立図書館のホームページです。



www.library.pref.gunma.jp

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 3, 2022)

What a beautiful aircraft.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 3, 2022)

Final shape of Fugaku is unknown as the prototype had been abandoned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 4, 2022)

What photographer Shunkichi Kikuchi(1916-1990) saw in color.























Source: The Japanese Army Wings of the Second World War (1972)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 4, 2022)

I can almost hear the crunch of the snow...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 4, 2022)

What photographer Shunkichi Kikuchi(1916-1990) saw in color (the rest).























Source: The Japanese Army Wings of the Second World War (1972)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Oct 4, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> What photographer Shunkichi Kikuchi(1916-1990) saw in color.
> 
> View attachment 689537
> View attachment 689538
> ...





Shinpachi said:


> What photographer Shunkichi Kikuchi(1916-1990) saw in color (the rest).
> 
> View attachment 689544
> View attachment 689545
> ...


Awesome pics! I had never seen them before.

Does the text says where they were taken?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 4, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Does the text says where they were taken?


1,2,3 and 4 are in Matsudo, Chiba Prefecture as 53rd sentai.
5,6,7 and 8 are in Mukden, Manchuria.
9 and 10 are unknown.
11 and 12 are in Hamamatsu as Hamamatsu Flight School.
13 and 14 are also in Mukden, Manchuria.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Oct 4, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> 1,2,3 and 4 are in Matsudo, Chiba Prefecture as 53rd sentai.
> 5,6,7 and 8 are in Mukden, Manchuria.
> 9 and 10 are unknown.
> 11 and 12 are in Hamamatsu as Hamamatsu Flight School.
> 13 and 14 are also in Mukden, Manchuria.


As always a most interesting post. Many thanks!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 5, 2022)

Thanks Azul.
Photographers did not fail to take the best shots but 99.9% of the published ones were monochrome because color films were reversal ones which were costly to print. In my impression, at least 1% of pictures could have been taken in color.

Best shots










Source: Ocean Boys (Nov.1941)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 5, 2022)

The world of 1/1000 sec. with Speed Graphic camera in 1941.








Source: Press Photos (April 1941)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 5, 2022)

Refugees from Europe arrive at Kobe, Japan in April, 1941.











Source: Press Photos (April 1941)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 5, 2022)

By the way, here is a stone lantern with markings of Emperor and Hata family near the Ise Shrine.
The Hata family who served Emperor in the 8th century is said Jews.





Source: 【日ユ同祖論】皇室の「菊の紋章」とユダヤ人の王ダビデの紋章「六芒星」の謎

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 5, 2022)

Cool!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 6, 2022)

This design is regarded as talisman since ancient times.





Source: 手ぬぐいの柄の意味（籠目柄） | オリジナル手ぬぐいオーダーメイド製作 | 京屋染物店

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 6, 2022)

Japanese media minded how Japan looked to the western media in 1940.
This is same even today. What they need will be confidence as an independent people.




















Source: Press Photos (March 1941)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 6, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Japanese media minded how Japan looked to the western media in 1940.
> This is same even today. What they need will be confidence as an independent people.
> 
> View attachment 689736
> ...


This stuff is pure gold. Or bacon.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2022)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 12, 2022)

I know the twin-lens reflex cameras as well as Leica-type ones were popular in the postwar Japan but did not know so much as these pictures.
Nationwide scenes on a day dated November 3, 1955.

At the photography event in Sendai for Keiko Takahashi - Japanese representative for Miss Universe in 1955.
This girl is not Keiko.






This is Keiko Takahashi.





Event in Tokyo with unknown models





In Shiga, near Kyoto





In Osaka




Source: Photo Record of November 3 (1956)

This is my TLR camera built by former Nakajima Aircraft's Musashi Plant in 1950

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 12, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> I know the twin-lens reflex cameras as well as Leica-type ones were popular in the postwar Japan but did not know so much as these pictures.
> Nationwide scenes on a day dated November 3, 1955.
> 
> At the photography event in Sendai for Keiko Takahashi - Japanese representative for Miss Universe in 1955.
> ...


Interesting. I have a Canon IIB that we brought back from Tokyo in 1950. This was when Canon was still copying the Leica 35 mm cameras. Also have an all aluminum riveted aluminum trunk that was made by Mitsubishi, I think.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 13, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Interesting. I have a Canon IIB that we brought back from Tokyo in 1950. This was when Canon was still copying the Leica 35 mm cameras. Also have an all aluminum riveted aluminum trunk that was made by Mitsubishi, I think.


Thanks for sharing an interesting story, manta.
I believe Canon IIB is still good one but I did not know Mitsubishi built such aluminum trunks 

Keiko Takahashi at Miss Universe 1955







Source: KJCLUB - Missユニバース世界大会 日本2回優勝

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 13, 2022)

Another scene on the day of November 3, 1955.
Aged veterans of the Sino-Japanese War and the Russo-Japanese War visit the imperial mausoleum for Emperor Meiji, Hirohito's grandfather, in Kyoto. They look indifferent to the modern Japan.








Source: Photo Record of November 3 (1956)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 13, 2022)

Shinpachi, Thank you for the information on the camera. Here is a photo that was taken with it in 1949. 

At the end of the war there were remaining stocks of raw material such as sheet aluminum so it was used to build items for sale so that income could be generated for their workers. I will take a photo of that trunk and post it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2022)

Lovely shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 17, 2022)

The imperial mausoleum for Emperor Meiji aka Momoyama-goryo in Kyoto





Source: s://www.facebook.com/groups/316930718448577/


Empress Masako visits Musashi-goryo for Hirohito in Tokyo on December 3, 2019




Source: 天皇、皇后両陛下が昭和、大正天皇陵を参拝　即位の礼と大嘗祭終了を報告 ［写真特集6/10］ | 毎日新聞

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 17, 2022)

Emperor Nintoku's mausoleum in Osaka built in the mid 5th century.
My ancestor is said engaged in this building as an engineer.





Source: 仁徳天皇陵古墳

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 17, 2022)

manta22 said:


> At the end of the war there were remaining stocks of raw material such as sheet aluminum so it was used to build items for sale so that income could be generated for their workers. I will take a photo of that trunk and post it.



That's a stunning photo, Manta!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 17, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> That's a stunning photo, Manta!


Thank you, nuuuman. There are 2 classic views of Mt. Fuji- one across Lake Hakone and the other across Lake Kawaguchi (this is the latter.

Living in Japan right after the war was a unique experience; when my Dad told us that we would be moving to Japan in 1947 and that we would have 2 maids and a cook, I asked "Won't they poison us?"; I was 9 years old. Quite the contrary, the Japanese people were quite respectful and curious about just who were these people who had defeated them. Japan had been isolated for centuries and this had fostered an attitude of arrogance and an attitude of racial superiority in their population. Once this faded away, the Japanese people assumed a very friendly attitude and I admired their character. We returned to the US in 1950, leaving behind quite a few close Japanese friends who we kept in contact with for 50 years. 

I have a whole box of slides from the time we lived there that I may post on Facebook later this week.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 17, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Thank you, nuuuman. There are 2 classic views of Mt. Fuji- one across Lake Hakone and the other across Lake Kawaguchi (this is the latter.
> 
> Living in Japan right after the war was a unique experience; when my Dad told us that we would be moving to Japan in 1947 and that we would have 2 maids and a cook, I asked "Won't they poison us?"; I was 9 years old. Quite the contrary, the Japanese people were quite respectful and curious about just who were these people who had defeated them. Japan had been isolated for centuries and this had fostered an attitude of arrogance and an attitude of racial superiority in their population. Once this faded away, the Japanese people assumed a very friendly attitude and I admired their character. We returned to the US in 1950, leaving behind quite a few close Japanese friends who we kept in contact with for 50 years.
> 
> I have a whole box of slides from the time we lived there that I may post on Facebook later this week.



Feel free top post any photos of your experiences here, I'm sure I'm not the only one who would enjoy seeing them.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 17, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Feel free top post any photos of your experiences here, I'm sure I'm not the only one who would enjoy seeing them.


OK, here goes-

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 18, 2022)

Wow, so many fantastic pics, manta! 
Thank you very much for taking time for them 
I think the old Imperial Hotel building was moved to the Meiji memorial village near Nagoya City many decades ago.





Source: 博物館明治村　帝国ホテル中央玄関 | レトロな建物を訪ねて

Inside




Source: 帝国ホテルライト館と遠藤新 その2 | 銀座時空散歩

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Oct 18, 2022)

manta22 said:


> OK, here goes-



What a wonderfull treasure you have 

 manta22
!!!!!

I wonder how all those places look nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 18, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> I wonder how all those places look nowadays.


Onozawa hardware shop then and now

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 18, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Onozawa hardware shop then and now
> 
> View attachment 691039
> View attachment 691038


Thank you for posting this picture, Shinpachi. The difference is striking! For those who do not know, the earlier picture was taken when I lived in Tokyo in 1947 to 1950.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 18, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Wow, so many fantastic pics, manta!
> Thank you very much for taking time for them
> I think the old Imperial Hotel building was moved to the Meiji memorial village near Nagoya City many decades ago.
> 
> ...


I hope the Imperial Hotel still exists somewhere. It was designed by Frank Lloyd Wright and had been a very exclusive hotel in its day but by 1950 it had become very run down and at the time it was thought that it could not be economically restored. When I was 11 years old, our family attended a magic show in the hotel starring "The Great Blackstone". I went up on stage and helped him with a card trick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 18, 2022)

manta22 said:


> I hope the Imperial Hotel still exists somewhere. It was designed by Frank Lloyd Wright and had been a very exclusive hotel in its day but by 1950 it had become very run down and at the time it was thought that it could not be economically restored. When I was 11 years old, our family attended a magic show in the hotel starring "The Great Blackstone". I went up on stage and helped him with a card trick.


Thank you very much for introducing your good memories with interesting stories, manta. Nothing exceeds actual experience.
The Imperial Hotel introduces its old building as the Wright Imperial from historical viewpoint with artifacts and witnesses if you like.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 18, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Thank you very much for introducing your good memories with interesting stories, manta. Nothing exceeds actual experience.
> The Imperial Hotel introduces its old building as the Wright Imperial from historical viewpoint with artifacts and witnesses if you like.



I had no idea that the hotel still existed. I appreciate your posting this video. The Imperial Hotel was one of the world's finest hotels.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 18, 2022)

manta22 said:


> I had no idea that the hotel still existed. I appreciate your posting this video. The Imperial Hotel was one of the world's finest hotels.


Agreed. Almost people gave up the old building, even the entrance section, 50 years ago as the relocation which needed the disassembling/reassembling work had taken 18 years.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 18, 2022)

This is a rare historical color picture, manta. This Kinkakuji temple was burnt down by arson on July 2, 1950.
The one that we can see today was rebuilt in 1955.






Rebuilt one




Source: https://pixabay.com/ja/photos/金閣寺-閣-禅-京都-日本-3970248/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 19, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> This is a rare historical color picture, manta. This Kinkakuji temple was burnt down by arson on July 2, 1950.
> The one that we can see today was rebuilt in 1955.
> 
> View attachment 691104
> ...


Oh, no! Who would do such a thing!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 19, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Oh, no! Who would do such a thing!


A 21 year old student monk who was frustrated with the temple's excessive commercialism.





Source: 金閣寺放火７０年 当時知る元執事長「二度と失ってはならない」 | ニッポンふるさとプレス

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 19, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> A 21 year old student monk who was frustrated with the temple's excessive commercialism.
> 
> View attachment 691116
> 
> Source: 金閣寺放火７０年 当時知る元執事長「二度と失ってはならない」 | ニッポンふるさとプレス


What a shame. I'm glad it was rebuilt.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 19, 2022)

Ironically, it was a perfect rebuilt because the government provided detailed drawings in advance for the future repair.

A sheet of them




Source: 金閣寺之図 文化遺産オンライン

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 20, 2022)

This is Nikko Tosyogu (日光東照宮).






In 2019




Source: 日光・鬼怒川の絶景スポット｜ZEKKEI Japan(1/1)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 20, 2022)

Makita Co. (牧田商店) then and now.






I may be wrong but this is Makita Co Ltd in Tokyo now as I found no other Makita's.
I have enjoyed your photo album very much, manta.
Thank you very much

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 20, 2022)

manta22 said:


> OK, here goes-



Fabulous! Bravo!


----------



## manta22 (Oct 20, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Makita Co. (牧田商店) then and now.
> 
> View attachment 691244
> 
> ...


You have done excellent research- thank you so much for following up on these pictures, Shinpachi.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2022)

Postwar i think.


















Vintage Japanese Photograph Military Photo Japan WW2 WW11 1940 Uniforms Men | eBay
Vintage Japanese Photograph Military Photo Japan WW2 WW11 1940s Soldiers Buses | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Postwar i think.
> 
> View attachment 691330
> 
> ...


Yes, they are high-school students during a graduation trip at Tohno, Iwate Prefecture hanging many expensive cameras circa 1955. Costume in the back of #1 and #2 pics is of the Deer Dance.

Deer Dance




Source: 遠野郷八幡宮にて太鼓踊系鹿踊　奉納 を見学　6月22日　204年 | 五感で味わう自然のめぐみ

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 22, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Shinpachi, Thank you for the information on the camera. Here is a photo that was taken with it in 1949.
> 
> At the end of the war there were remaining stocks of raw material such as sheet aluminum so it was used to build items for sale so that income could be generated for their workers. I will take a photo of that trunk and post it.


Shinpachi, here is a cell phone picture of the Japanese-made aluminum trunk we bought in the Tokyo PX. It is marked "AIKOKU" which is probably the manufacturer or seller's name; perhaps you know something about this company? As you can see, it is constructed of aircraft materials using aircraft techniques. The aluminum Has accumulated a little corrosion over the past 74 years so the aluminum alloy is not "Alclad" but probably some high strength alloy was used for the flat panels and a more easily formed alloy for the formed pieces.
We had to break one hasp when we lost the key. I may be wrong about the Mitsubishi connection.
"CPO" = Central Purchasing Office, "GHQ" = General Headquarters, "FEC" = Far East Command.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 22, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Shinpachi, here is a cell phone picture of the Japanese-made aluminum trunk we bought in the Tokyo PX. It is marked "AIKOKU" which is probably the manufacturer or seller's name; perhaps you know something about this company? As you can see, it is constructed of aircraft materials using aircraft techniques. The aluminum Has accumulated a little corrosion over the past 74 years so the aluminum alloy is not "Alclad" but probably some high strength alloy was used for the flat panels and a more easily formed alloy for the formed pieces.
> We had to break one hasp when we lost the key. I may be wrong about the Mitsubishi connection.
> "CPO" = Central Purchasing Office, "GHQ" = General Headquarters, "FEC" = Far East Command.



Thank you very much for sharing so fantastic historical pictures again, manta 
Aikoku looks like the Aikoku Industries Co Ltd (愛国工業株式会社) established in 1943 as a subsidiary of Mitsubishi Heavy Industries. The company is now called "Aikoku Alpha Corporation" as a leading maker of factory equipments for Mitsubishi and others.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 22, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Thank you very much for sharing so fantastic historical pictures again, manta
> Aikoku looks like the Aikoku Industries Co Ltd (愛国工業株式会社) established in 1943 as a subsidiary of Mitsubishi Heavy Industries. The company is now called "Aikoku Alpha Corporation" as a leading maker of factory equipments for Mitsubishi and others.


Thank you so much, Shinpachi. You are a wealth of information! So the Mitsubishi connection is true!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 22, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Thank you so much, Shinpachi. You are a wealth of information! So the Mitsubishi connection is true!


My pleasure, manta.
Your memory is correct


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2022)

Good stuff shinpachi!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 24, 2022)

Japanese kids building scale gliders in 1941.
I remember my elder brother and I built many scale gliders under my father's "earnest" instruction in the 1950s.





Source: Photo Culture (Nov.1941)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 24, 2022)

Portable darkroom invented in the US introduced to the Japanese people in November 1941.





Source: Photo Culture (Nov.1941)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 24, 2022)

Female photographer Eiko Yamazawa studied photography in the US and opens new era for the Japanese people in 1940.






With her assistant Sachiko Saiki.





Her studio in Osaka.





One of her lovely works.




Source: Photo Times (Oct.1940)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 24, 2022)

Eiko Yamazawa (1899-1995) did not marry and dedicated her life to photography.

Photographer and Model (1955)





Kids in NYC (1955)





Japanese kid (1960)




Source: Eiko Yamazawa Photo Album : Perspective (1962)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 24, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> What photographer Shunkichi Kikuchi(1916-1990) saw in color.
> 
> View attachment 689537
> View attachment 689538
> ...



The photo of the pilot in his fur-lined flying suit reminded me that when I was 10 years old living in Grant Heights (Tokyo) I bought a brand new suit like that from a small shop along one of the small side streets in Tokyo. The suit was a sort of canvas material with rabbit fur lining and electrical wire heating. I think I paid maybe 500 Yen for it. (360 Y per 1$ in those days).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 25, 2022)

Thanks for sharing an interesting story, manta 
500 yen at the time would be about 100 dollars today, which was a good buy for sure.
Your story reminds me of this "Ameyoko" side street beside the Ueno Station. This was famous for such military surplus when I was a kid. The narrow and crowded alley is same as old times.

Ameyoko in 1949




Source: 戦後70年を写真と映像でふりかえる｜ビジュアル年表 ：朝日新聞デジタル

Today












上野アメ横を満喫したいならこのスポットがおすすめ！6選 | icotto（イコット）


東京・上野のアメヤ横丁商店街、通称「アメ横」は、買い物はもちろん観光スポットとしても人気で、いつも多くの人で賑わっています。食材から雑貨まで様々な店舗が並び、活気がある中で買い物を楽しめるのがアメ横の魅力。そんなアメ横で、買い物や観光で行っておきたいおすすめのスポットをご紹介します！




icotto.jp





This Nakata Co (中田商店) is one of the oldest ones there




Source: ミリタリーショップ　革ジャン　中田商店

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 25, 2022)

Japanese media admires LIFE's powerful picture of Japan's attack on Chungking carried out on June 28, 1940.






Source: Photo Times (Oct.1940)

Original article of LIFE August 12, 1940 issue



Source: LIFE

Reactions: Like Like:

2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 25, 2022)

What is “Therapol”?


----------



## special ed (Oct 25, 2022)

Therapy Police?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 25, 2022)

Naming for THERAPOL is mystery but it says
..... good for bacterial disease like tonsillitis, tympanitis, acne, facial furuncle, wound suppuration, gonorrhea and periodontitis

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 25, 2022)

It's sulfa drug.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 25, 2022)

So my guess of dessert topping was totally off.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 25, 2022)

Anything is a dessert topping if you're brave enough

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 25, 2022)

Brave would Not be the proper term! Perhaps Foolish?


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 25, 2022)

Adventurous!


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 26, 2022)

German propaganda graphic work introduced to the Japanese graphic workers in October, 1940.

Working Hitler.
How Fuhrer Hitler saved his six million unemployed people.
One of his rescue plans was the construction of the Hitler Line (road).





Hitler Line




Source: Photo Times (Oct.1940)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 26, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> German propaganda graphic work introduced to the Japanese graphic workers in October, 1940.
> 
> Working Hitler.
> How Fuhrer Hitler saved his six million unemployed people.
> ...


The Autobahn- a primarily military road but a boon to business and industry in Germany.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Autobahn- a primarily military road


No thats not true. Ment to be fast roads to connect cities.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> No thats not true. Ment to be fast roads to connect cities.


How do you get military supplies from cities to other distant cities? Mainly trucks-especially in those days.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2022)

manta22 said:


> How do you get military supplies from cities to other distant cities? Mainly trucks-especially in those days.


No trains.

Edit: Autobahn - Wikipedia

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 27, 2022)

Though historians pay little attention to this incident,
in the late November 1941, the US 4th Marines withdrew from Shanghai, China orderly.
This US's intention was not necessarily clear but was generally thought as the late settlement of the aftermath of the Boxer Rebellion back in 1901. Realistic issue for the people in Shanghai, however, was that they were to lose the invincible dollars paid by the marines.

















Source: Photo Culture (Jan.1942)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 27, 2022)

Very interesting photos!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 27, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> No trains.
> 
> Edit: Autobahn - Wikip


Trains are restricted to running on tracks that may be destroyed. Unlike motor vehicles, they can't cut across country when necessary. Beware of Wikipedia, they are just of internet folks with another opinion.


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 27, 2022)

The best road is the railroad.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Trains are restricted to running on tracks that may be destroyed. Unlike motor vehicles, they can't cut across country when necessary. Beware of Wikipedia, they are just of internet folks with another opinion.


No no. Please do at least some research. I live in Europe. I have been all over it. Everywhere there are still train tracks. Western europe was riddled with railroads. From the time steam engines were strong enough railroads exploded in track miles. We are talking 1900 to 1960 here. Even in ww2 railrods although heavily attacked were functioning. The Germans i.g. had no problem transporting heavy armour around like Tiger 1 and 2. Called it even the fire brigade. From east to west front. Sure the lost trains but only the system collapsed when to many junction were either taken or bombed to oblivion. So to recap autobahns were for cars connecting cities. That was why the were made. Ofcourse you can drive a truck with ammo over it but that was not why the started building. Trains were the main transport in the east and occupied Europe ww2.
Western allies were less fortunate. They bombed the crap out of every bridge and station and junction. Works well untill you supie lines get stretched because truck can take the amount of cargo trains can. Not by far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2022)

Deutschland Köln deutsche Eisenbahnnetz Routen antik Original 1905







Eisenbahnkarte Kiel Deutschland Flensburg deutschen Eisenbahnnetz antik Original 1905






Deutschland München Augsburg deutschen Eisenbahnnetz antik Original 1905






Großbritannien Irland Irische Eisenbahnnetz antik Original 1905








ETC.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2022)

Japanese fighter tactics AAF 8th Air Force WEEKLY AIR INTELLIGENCE DIGEST Vol. I No. 5 Dec. 1942 ETO















WWII AAF 8th Air Force WEEKLY AIR INTELLIGENCE DIGEST Vol. I No. 5 Dec. 1942 ETO | eBay


Original WWII AAF. EIGHTH U. S. AIR FORCE. (EQUALS BRITISH SECRET). CONDITION: Condition, of course, is subjective. TO BE CAREFULLY SAFEGUARDED AND NOT TAKEN INTO THE AIR. Very Good Condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Oct 27, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Deutschland Köln deutsche Eisenbahnnetz Routen antik Original 1905
> 
> View attachment 692112
> 
> ...



I used to be surprised by the lack of a magnetic declination note in the keys of those old aviation maps. But - of course - if the planes weren't carrying compasses, the declination didn't matter!

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2022)

D
 Dana Bell
it are 1905 atlas maps. Nothing to do with aviation. Just an overview. Like in school maps.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 28, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Thank you for posting this picture, Shinpachi. The difference is striking! For those who do not know, the earlier picture was taken when I lived in Tokyo in 1947 to 1950.


I sent these prints to the address shown on the pic early this week because the shop's name and address seemed to be still alive. Today, I received letter from one of the family members of the pic, Mitsuo Onozawa, with his gratitude. He is a younger brother of the two boys on the pic. The shop opened on October 15, 1926 and closed on March 31, 2022. One of the girls on the pic is his sister too. As his mother's family lived nearby the Grant Heights, he was also so familiar with the place. He did not mention how his siblings are but seem to be fine living other places. He confirmed your video on YouTube with great gratitude for you too

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 28, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> I sent these prints to the address shown on the pic early this week because the shop's name and address seemed to be still alive. Today, I received letter from one of the family members of the pic, Mitsuo Onozawa, with his gratitude. He is a younger brother of the two boys on the pic. The shop opened on October 15, 1926 and closed on March 31, 2022. One of the girls on the pic is his sister too. As his mother's family lived nearby the Grant Heights, he was also so familiar with the place. He did not mention how his siblings are but seem to be fine living other places. He confirmed your video on YouTube with great gratitude for you too
> 
> View attachment 692181


This is amazing! Thank you for doing this, Shinpachi. It continues the story told in that photo. We wish the Onozawa family well. Who would have thought that after so many years I would find out about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 28, 2022)

This site is truly amazing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 31, 2022)

Frankly, I wondered which was correct, on the picture or in the picture.

This explanation has interested me  

"There are flowers ON the picture" (Russian mistake)
"There are flowers IN the picture" (Correct usage)

Source: Russian mistakes in English: prepositions

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2022)

As memo serves, the expression "in the picture" is correct for the English and other languages belonged to the same family. 
The one "on the picture" is more characteristic not only for the Russian but also for Polish, Czech, Slovak , Ukrainian etc ones ... in other worlds for the Slavonic language group. It seems all that depends on the way we threat the images or other items we try to depict while creating the 3D view using the 2D one.
However it should be said that the Russian language still uses a lot of the old Slavonic grammatical structures ( including the cyrillic script ) that were abandoned by most of Slavic languages and writings in favor of Latin ones. 

There is a kind of a joke concering that ... if a bird perched on a branch - does it mean the bird is sitting on or standing on that?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 31, 2022)

Very interesting Wojtek. Thanks for a good lecture.
If a bird is in a branch, we understand it like the branch should be a tube.
Very interesting. Thanks again


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2022)

Yes, exactly, my firend. If the branch is considered to be the tube ( pipe ) using of the preposition "in" means that the bird would be inside of the tube/pipe. And this gives a third dimension to the flat picture. Certainly we can say that birds live both on a tree and in a tree. However, if "in a tree" we mean the hollows and that gives just the 3D again. Also we can use "in trees". But in the case, the crowns of trees are meant. Anyway the trees got the 3D appearance by using words as well.
And this is the reason for using the prepositions "in" or "on". In the English the "in a picture" gives the third dimension to the flat image while in Polish, the picture is just the flat sheet of paper. So we use the "on" preposition. On the other hand, in the English it is used "on TV" or "on the radio". In Polish it is "in TV" and "in the radio". It seems we use "in" because both the TV set and the radio devices are boxes ( at least , in the past  ). Both the sound and the television picture come from their insides. A box is an object 3D type, so there has to be used the preposition "in". Just my opinion.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 31, 2022)

In some parts of the U.S. a "branch" is another name for a creek, therefore if the bird is in the branch, drowning is a possibility. Maybe, eaten by a fish. Where were thoise hats and coats?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2022)

Yep .. something smilar to my question posted in #3650.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 31, 2022)

A giant lathe that cut out the main guns of the battleship Yamato is still alive.





Source: 戦艦「大和」の“世界最大”主砲、削り出した巨大旋盤が里帰りへ 消失の危機乗り越え、兵庫から呉に

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 31, 2022)

Here is a rare photo of General MacArthur's motor yacht "Leyte". We went for a ride on it out of it's berth in Yokohama and the next day it blew up! It was determined to be caused by gasoline fumes in the bilges, not sabotage. I have never seen another picture of this yacht or any account of this incident. Has anyone found any information?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Nov 1, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> A giant lathe that cut out the main guns of the battleship Yamato is still alive.
> 
> View attachment 692556
> 
> Source: 戦艦「大和」の“世界最大”主砲、削り出した巨大旋盤が里帰りへ 消失の危機乗り越え、兵庫から呉に


These photos below were taken by my Dad in 1948. It is the Mitsui Shipyard in Nagasaki where the Musashi was built.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Nov 1, 2022)

Just some 35 mm color slides from my Dad.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Nov 1, 2022)

Two more color slides from the '50s.











One more- Brandenburg Gate 1954.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Nov 1, 2022)

MG Hamilton H Howze- Dad's photo 1961 Korea. If you don't know who he was, look him up- a very important officer.







"Entering Massacre Valley from the south. 10 miles north of Wonju, Korea. 11 January, 1960."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jager52 (Nov 2, 2022)

MG Hamilton H Howze, a man with great insight. You should be proud to have him as your Dad.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## manta22 (Nov 2, 2022)

Jager52 said:


> MG Hamilton H Howze, a man with great insight. You should be proud to have him as your Dad.
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks- I would be but I'm proud of my own Dad- the officer who took the picture of MG Howze. My Dad was the Transportation Officer of the Korean Military Advisory Group (KMAG) to the 1st ROK Division in Wonju.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jager52 (Nov 2, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Thanks- I would be but I'm proud of my own Dad- the officer who took the picture of MG Howze. My Dad was the Transportation Officer of the Korean Military Advisory Group (KMAG) to the 1st ROK Division in Wonju.


My misinterpretation. You still should be proud of your dad for being there doing his service for our country. Also for recognizing and photographing a man with this insight for modern warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Nov 2, 2022)

Jager52 said:


> My misinterpretation. You still should be proud of your dad for being there doing his service for our country. Also for recognizing and photographing a man with this insight for modern warfare.


My Dad. He began his career in the CCC Corps in 1936. His goal was to become a Major.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 3, 2022)

Almost 20,000 Japanese elderly people over 90 introduced in 1925.
Ms. Fute Aida looks the eldest at 111. Today's eldest in Japan is still in the 110s. Age around this would be a limitation.





Source: Senior Citizens Photo Directory (1925)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2022)

Nice shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 4, 2022)

Dr. Yoshio Nishina (1890-1951) in front of his cyclotron machine introduced in January 1942.
"This machine is one of the two largest cyclotron machines in the world built by courtesy of Dr. Ernest O. Lawrence in the US but we are unable to communicate each other anymore under the situation between two countries."





Source: Photo Culture (Jan.1942)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 8, 2022)

Kids of Koto Ward, Tokyo in 1955.





Source: Photographer Ken Domon “鬼”と呼ばれた写真家・土門拳：執念のまなざしで被写体を凝視

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2022)

The initail training at 剣道. The sooner the better, doesn't it.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 8, 2022)

Wurger said:


> The initail training at 剣道. The sooner the better, doesn't it.


It's Chanbara - battle in the street.
Rule is simple - Winner is justice.





Source: 時代劇での、超あるあるお決まりシーン・フレーズのまとめ《時代劇一般編》

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2022)

I remember these from my youth. Usually we used wooden medieval swords in shape that each had to make yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 8, 2022)

Wurger said:


> I remember these from my youth. Usually we used wooden medieval swords in shape that each had to make yourself.


That's it

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 8, 2022)

Just kids outside, fresh air, not a cell phone in site. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2022)

Exactly !

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 8, 2022)

Fully agree with you, Jim 
Japanese kids in the 1980s.





Source: 写真特集：ファミコン発売３０年　世界中で遊びのスタイル変え ［写真特集6/14］ | 毎日新聞

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2022)

If I could have anything, it would be a couple of hours being a kid outside again.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 8, 2022)

Yeah...wacking each other with sticks was something I looked forward to every summer. Still do actually.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 8, 2022)

Hockey?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2022)

manta22 said:


> One more- Brandenburg Gate 1954.



Fabulous! This is taken at the edge of the Tiergarten looking east into the Pariser Platz and the Unter den Linden. Note absence of the Quadriga from the top of the gate, blown apart by the Soviets! A lot more tourists there these days and a replica of the Quadriga back in place. Remarkably, the East and West German governments jointly funded the replacement of the Quadriga, although the Iron Cross in the staff was left off as the Osties were sensitive to symbols of imperialistic power!




Berlin Tour 32

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Just kids outside, fresh air, not a cell phone in site. LOL



Stapit! Boomer!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Nov 9, 2022)

Same place 90 years ago :

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2022)

And 77 years ago ...










the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 9, 2022)

Frog said:


> Same place 90 years ago :





Wurger said:


> the source: the net.



Great to see these pictures. Both views looking toward the west from Pariser Platz, note the Quadriga in place in the bottom picture, having taken a few hits. You can tell which side of the gate you're on as the Quadriga faces east. The building to the right of the gate, badly battered in the bottom image was an extension of Albert Speer's Armaments Ministry. To the left of the gate from this side was the US Embassy that sat next to private apartments. Both Speer and Goebbels had apartments here that overlooked the road behind.

Today, Pariser Platz even has the pretty fountains working again...




Berlin Tour 35 

The rebuilt Quadriga, with its Iron Cross refitted after those sensitive Easterners objected to it!




Berlin Tour 33

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 9, 2022)

Pariser Platz looking toward the Unter den Linden in 2019. I remember the first time I went to Berlin was just after the wall came down and this area still looked empty and unkempt, with the Adlon Hotel to the right an empty building site - the current hotel is a reproduction as after the war, the original was not rebuilt, and this entire area became out of bounds once the wall was built in 1961. Here and there were people who had set up tables selling anything to do with the DDR or Soviet Union just to make some money as times were hard following the DDR's collapse.




Berlin Tour 34

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Nov 9, 2022)

Frog said:


> Same place 90 years ago :



Same place 60 years ago- February 1962- yours truly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 9, 2022)

I remember that I admired Germans' strong will and rationalism for their reunification decades ago. 
Awesome pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Nov 9, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> I remember that I admired Germans' strong will and rationalism for their reunification decades ago.
> Awesome pics


At that point the East Germans had no choice but to reunite with the West.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 10, 2022)

IJA aerial photogrammetry unit introduced to the Japanese photography experts in 1942.









Photo inclination analysis etc.




Source: Aerial Photogrammetry (1942)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Nov 10, 2022)

May 1963- Berlin, West Germany. Memorial to "The Unknown Refugee", a young man found floating in the River Spree. He was trying to swim across the river to freedom in the West. The VOPO patrol boats tried to prevent people from crossing the river by shooting them dead.
This was a deadly dangerous time; our Corporal missile battalion had the responsibility of destroying Soviet and Warsaw Pact armor (tanks) that would invade West Europe through the Fulda Gap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 10, 2022)

As a military uniform enthusiast when I was young, I loved East Germany's traditional ones but the helmet.





Source: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D0ls81fX0AALT_B.jpg


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2022)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Nov 12, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> As a military uniform enthusiast when I was young, I loved East Germany's traditional ones but the helmet.
> 
> View attachment 693992
> 
> Source: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D0ls81fX0AALT_B.jpg


The DDR M56 helmet was in fact inspirated from a 1944 dated project that Hitler rejected because it did not look traditional.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2022)

Wehrmacht Finnland-Japanischer/Japan Besuch im Finnischen Heeresstab 2.WK



















Wehrmacht Finnland-Japanischer/Japan Besuch im Finnischen Heeresstab 2.WK (3349) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wehrmacht Finnland-Japanischer/Japan Besuch im Finnischen Heeresstab 2.WK (3349) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 12, 2022)

Frog said:


> The DDR M56 helmet was in fact inspirated from a 1944 dated project that Hitler rejected because it did not look traditional.


Thanks for the historical information which I did not know, Frog 

I also loved this old type South Korean police uniform as looked very traditional in the 1980s.




Source: [시간여행] 5.18 광주에 북한군이 개입했을까?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 12, 2022)

Interesting equipment. I see an M-1 carbine, gas masks, police night stick (baton), and the body armor pieces protecting the back of the neck, the face mask similar to U.S. football .

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Nov 12, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Thanks for the historical information which I did not know, Frog
> 
> I also loved this old type South Korean police uniform as looked very traditional in the 1980s.
> View attachment 694165
> ...


I prefer the M1 carbines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 12, 2022)

Frog said:


> I prefer the M1 carbines.


So did my Dad! He told me he would ditch his M-1 Garand every chance he could for an M-1 carbine.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 12, 2022)

I read that the M1 carbine didn't perform well in the severe cold during the battle of the Chosen Reservoir, as compared to the Garand. Also the Sherman was said to be more reliable than the other tank M-60? present during that battle. My Dad liked the Carbine.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Nov 12, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> I read that the M1 carbine didn't perform well in the severe cold during the battle of the Chosen Reservoir, as compared to the Garand. Also the Sherman was said to be more reliable than the other tank M-60? present during that battle. My Dad liked the Carbine.


The limitation of the M1 carbine appeared when it was used as a rifle, which it was not (notably lack of stopping power at long range).
It purpose was to equip the troops that had to be armed but whose duty did not mandate the encumburance of a rifle and that were prior to its adoption only armed with a pistol. Within these limits, it feels the niche.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 12, 2022)

A WW2 member of a model club once told me of his post Normandy landing and going inshore with his M-1 rifle and replacing it with a Carbine at first opportunity. He was 5 ft 4 in tall and weighed 135 pounds. He carried the Carbine through V-E day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 12, 2022)

special ed said:


> A WW2 member of a model club once told me of his post Normandy landing and going inshore with his M-1 rifle and replacing it with a Carbine at first opportunity. He was 5 ft 4 in tall and weighed 135 pounds. He carried the Carbine through V-E day.


I agree. Even a Colt Government was quite bigger for my hand in the US 40 years ago.
I remember its too heavy slide spring too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 18, 2022)

Mitsubishi Ki-30 light bomber scale model drawings for the Japanese modellers in 1941.

Main material:
Bamboo strips (large/middle/small 900mm length each)
Japanese cypress (2x15x900mm for main spar/2x10x900 for sub spar/1.5x6x900 for thrust line stringer and tail plane spar)
Paulownia for tail gear
Magnolia for spinner and propeller
Cork for wheels (40mm dia. x2, 15mm x1)
Alminum tube(large, middle size) to connect wings, tail plane
Alminum wire (#16 or similar) for tail gear
Piano wire (#18 or similar) for main landing gear, rubber band hook
Celluloid plate (thickness about 0.3mm) for canopy
Silk thread to band each parts
Drawing paper for outer skin (a little thicker one is favorable)
Sandpaper for surface finish
Silk cloth for aileron and tail plane
Glue like Cemedine
Lacquer (light blue)
Thinner












Source: SKY (April 1941)

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 18, 2022)

Cemedine glue then and now.
I did not know Cenedine is Japanese product.

Cemedine (prewar)












セメダイン公式「実在したんだ！」　戦前に売られていた「幻のセメダイン」がTwitter経由で発見される　資料がほぼ存在しない謎の接着剤


セメダイン社に取材しました。



nlab.itmedia.co.jp





Cemedine (modern)












C


家庭用セメダイン「C」の特長を掲載。セメダイン株式会社が運営する接着剤、シーリング材、充てん材に関する総合サイト。



www.cemedine.co.jp

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2022)

Nice. What kind of the adhesive is the Cemedine?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 18, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Nice. What kind of the adhesive is the Cemedine?


_Type C belongs to the nitrocellulose adhesives._

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2022)

Quite quick drying doesn't it?


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 18, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Quite quick drying doesn't it?


In my experience, Cemedine type C is not so quick as cyanoacrylates but not so slow as silicone type.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 18, 2022)

With DINE at the end I would brush my teeth with it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> In my experience, Cemedine type C is not so quick as cyanoacrylates but not so slow as silicone type.




I see. Here in Poland the most known nitrocellulose adhesives are "Hermol 85" and AK-20. The Hermol can be used both for plastic, paper and wood. However the AK-20 is better for wood and being thinned also can be used as the impregnate. But there is a clear coat called Nitrocellon. It is of the same kind the AK-20 glue. All these adhesives are used widely for modelling. The Nitrocellon is used for wood protection and impregnating of what we call "japanese paper" - the very light skin for models. I'm sure you know what I'm talking about , my friend.




















the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 18, 2022)

Wurger said:


> I see. Here in Poland the most known nitrocellulose adhesives are "Hermol 85" and AK-20. The Hermol can be used both for plastic, paper and wood. However the AK-20 is better for wood and being thinned also can be used as the impregnate. But there is a clear coat called Nitrocellon. It is of the same kind the AK-20 glue. All these adhesives are used widely for modelling. The Nitrocellon is used for wood protection and impregnating of what we call "japanese paper" - the very light skin for models. I'm sure you know what I'm talking about , my friend.
> 
> View attachment 695002
> 
> ...


I am not a scale modller, so please let me tell our general situation about the synthetic glues.
Cemedine type C was originally developed for the general purpose, including scale modelling, when there was no synthetic glues except British MENDINE in the 1920s. I also loved it when I was younger as it was convenient but have no chances to use it anymore as the cyanoacylates adhesive represented by Aron Alpha is quicker and stronger than type C but not satisfactory for cloth, wood, leather or paper as absorbed as well as synthetic plastics like PP/PE/PET as not sticky. On this point, Cemedine type C is still good for the cloth and wood, or paper, but water-based bond is much better for the purpose if you are not in a hurry. Konishi Bond offers several good adhesives for the leather and rubber. Scale modellers do not seem to use type C at least for plastic models but the dope cement type like Cemedine CA-216 or AX-243.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2022)

Grasped. Anyway , both the AK-20 and the Nitrocellon are the great adhesive and impregnant for a such model like the Mitsubishi Ki-30 light bomber posted above.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 18, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Grasped. Anyway , both the AK-20 and the Nitrocellon are the great adhesive and impregnant for a such model like the Mitsubishi Ki-30 light bomber posted above.


You are doing good job on the model plane, Wojtek

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2022)

The model is not my. Just an example for using of the materials mentioned above. But THX.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 20, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> I know the twin-lens reflex cameras as well as Leica-type ones were popular in the postwar Japan but did not know so much as these pictures.
> Nationwide scenes on a day dated November 3, 1955.
> 
> At the photography event in Sendai for Keiko Takahashi - Japanese representative for Miss Universe in 1955.
> ...


Taking a few weeks, I have overhauled this old camera to work again.
This has been a good chance to learn old technologies.













Old paper fragments to adjust focus





Reassembled





Testing focus

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 21, 2022)

Review of old picture.
Prime Minister of Burma Ba Maw (1893-1977) by Fuji color film in 1944.





Source: Press Photo (Jan.1944)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 26, 2022)

A guy who has stereotype Japanese face for the westerners in 1942.





Source: Photo Culture (Aug.1942)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 27, 2022)

A day of a float plane base in the southern front in 1942.











Source; Photo Culture (Dec.1942)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 28, 2022)

Making a wall poster in 1943.









Sectioning and enlarging pictures





Coaing each piece with the waterproof and fireproof liquid





Mounting work on the wall




Source: Photo Culture (April 1943)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 28, 2022)

Fluid test equipments for Japanese aircraft in 1944.

Wind tunnel








Building models









Test tank










Source: Photo Science (Aug.1944)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 29, 2022)

Japanese scale modellers in 1941.

















Source: Sky (May/Oct.1941)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 1, 2022)

Ente-type scale model drawings introduced to the Japanese modellers in 1942.
The center of gravity is set at around 1/3 between the main wing and the canard.





Source: Sky (Feb.1942)

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 1, 2022)

With such social background, here came the IJN's Ente-type experimental MXY-6 intending a high speed plane in 1943.

1/6 wind tunnel model





Experimental MXY-6




Source: FAOW

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2022)

It looks like the way to the Kyushu J7W1 Shinden

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 2, 2022)

Type Ki-27 "Kitakaze" single seat fighter.

A nickname "Kitakaze (North Wind)" of which I have never heard is given to this Ki-27 scale model by Masaaki Kitaguchi in 1942. If there had been an improved version of Ki-27 with 3-blade propeller and retractable landing gear, it might have looked like this. Looks a good job.





Source: Sky (Nov.1942)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 2, 2022)

A captured Curtiss Kittyhawk P-40D in the Mindanao Island in 1942.





Source: Sky (July 1942)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 2, 2022)

Analysis of captured allied aircraft by Japanese expert but this looks rather general explanation than analysis.






Savoia airacraft history by photos.










Source: Sky (Aug.1942)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 2, 2022)

Something in my my mind for a long time ...

I tried to find proper / correct words and order to ask this question ...

Here it goes:

Japan and US, have 2 completely different culture, language and customs, they even use different typing systems ...

I don't think back in time, the majority of soldiers, were able to read / write / speak or understand the other language, so:

1- if someone, serving in combat units, knew Japanese / English on medium or higher levels, was he put into action as a simple infantryman or a little bit more "specialised" service? Like in a recon unit or as a translator?

2- if there was no one available able to communicate with the other side, or checking found papers and equipments, were these items sent to a special place? Or officers ask for a specialist (maybe regimental / divisional hq) to try to decipher those papers?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 2, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Something in my my mind for a long time ...
> 
> I tried to find proper / correct words and order to ask this question ...
> 
> ...


In the case of Japanese military, military academy graduates were able to read/speak English or German as an officer. Enlisted soldiers had nothing to do with ranking but, in many cases, were given special mission like a translator. Such a guy had better chances to survive or to be treated better than other ordinary soldiers even captured by the enemy.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 2, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> A captured Curtiss Kittyhawk P-40D in the Mindanao Island in 1942.
> 
> View attachment 696977
> 
> Source: Sky (July 1942)


I wonder what they thought of the P-40 after having the opportunity to inspect & test it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 3, 2022)

manta22 said:


> I wonder what they thought of the P-40 after having the opportunity to inspect & test it.


Education Documents Batch during August to December 1942
by 50th Sentai (Flight Squadron)

Title
Research for combat reference on the "Curtiss" P40E single-seat fighter


Pages 1379 to 1382

Research for combat reference on the "Curtiss" P40E single-seat fighter

Section 1: Survey/Purpose

To investigate combat references for the captured and serviced Curtiss P40E single-seat fighter.

Note
"Curtiss" P40 has appeared on each battlefield except Malay. In the direction of the Philippines, about two-thirds are B-type and the remaining one-third are E-type. The E-types were also replenished and are used in the Dutch-Indies direction. Judging from this, all P40s in Australia are considered to be E-type. Those P40s which are considered to appear in India in the future will be E-type.

Judging from the fact that P40s captured in the direction of Burma are all B-type, P40s of the US military squadron in Chongqing will be all B-type. The difference between the E-type and the B/D types is shown in the attached table. Here, we will mainly discuss the E-type.


Section 2: Structure and specifications

On the structure and specifications of this fighter, refer to the appendix and photographs attached.


Section 3: Investigative findings

This fighter can be characterized by its high speed and powerful firepower. In other words, as the maximum speed is so fast as about 550km/h that its take-off is quick. However, the stall point is high and the turning performance is not good. Therefore, this fighter's tactics is to attack from a high position with its powerful firepower and then immediately leave by diving. As a countermeasure, we need to be more vigilant against this surprise attack. However,this P40's ammunition capacity is 235 rounds per gun, so this fighter is not intended for relentless combat.

This fighter is equipped with a bulletproof steel armor with a thickness of 9.5 mm behind the cockpit to protect the back when leaving. However, behind this armor is equipped a fuel tank (Type B has a fuel tank and a lubricating oil tank). Therefore, the chasing fire is still effective. Also, as the cooler is mounted under the engine, this is considered a weak point for this fighter.

It is estimated that this fighter can be equipped with six 20-pound small bombs intending ground attack. Caution is required.



Pages 1383 to 1389

Appendix: General specifications


Pages 1390 to 1391

Attached photo


Source: JACAR C14060479800





アジア歴史資料センター


アジア歴史資料センターは、近現代（1860年代から1945年前後）の日本とアジア近隣諸国との関係に関わる歴史資料（目録・画像）をインターネット上で提供する電子資料センター（データベース）であり、国立公文書館で運営されています。




www.jacar.go.jp





Original text

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2022)

Nice shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 4, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Education Documents Batch during August to December 1942
> by 50th Sentai (Flight Squadron)
> 
> Title
> ...


Ihank you!!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 4, 2022)

I have found a picture for you, manta 

GHQ school buses in Tokyo in 1950




Source: Camera (April 1950)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 4, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> I have found a picture for you, manta
> 
> GHQ school buses in Tokyo in 1950
> View attachment 697275
> ...


Good picture! Thank you. We only had to walk to school a short distance at Grant Heights '47 to '50. Rode an Army school bus from Mannheim-Feudenheim to Heidelberg for my high school sophomore year- '54 to '55.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 4, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> 2- if there was no one available able to communicate with the other side, or checking found papers and equipments, were these items sent to a special place? Or officers ask for a specialist (maybe regimental / divisional hq) to try to decipher those papers?


Sorry. I forgot to answer above.
IJA/IJN had each special intelligence team to decipher.
If interested, please read my old thread which ended with this staff's testimony -

"A former Imperial GHQ staff Eizou Hori(1913-1995) describes the secret intelligence team in his book like this.






pp 275-277
"Intelligence War by an Imperial GHQ staff"
Eizou Hori (published by Bungei Shunju in 1996)


7. IJA Special Intelligence Unit went underground

In July 1949, I was interrogated by the Allied GHQ about the Japanese-side possibility of decrypting the US-side cipher to read communication during the war. Even in November 1985, I received an abrupt visit of a US historian, Mr C. As the US-side seems to be still interested in this matter, I have to explain a bit more.

As I already mentioned, the unit for decryption was the IJA Special Intelligence Unit (特情部 = Tokujohbu). At the period of ending the war, the main force of this unit was evacuated to a nursing home building "Yokuhu-en" in Takaido district from Tanashi district of Tokyo City. We were intercepting radio broadcasting from enemies and neutral countries days and nights, so we had the chance to know "Japan decided to accept the Potsdam Declaration" in the broadcast from Sydney on August 11 instantaneously. As this broadcast was also captured by our headquarters in Tokyo and one of our branch offices in Niigata, we understood that the time had come at last.

Unit Director Toshio Nishimura immediately gathered executives to show how we should cope with it. From the evening on the day, huge volume of data and records as well as machines for decryption were begun to be destroyed at all offices throughout the country for days before disbanding the 'Tokujohbu' unit. According to memorandum written by Lt Col Yukio Yokoyama who was in charge of planning and operation as Manager of section no.1, details were like this -

"All data for decrypting were incinerated without leaving any piece of paper and the black smoke covered the sky of Takaido district for 3 days. Machines were destroyed into pieces. A part of the cryptogram was buried in the deep ground. These were done so that the coming occupation forces were unable to clarify the role and work of Tokujohbu unit no matter how hard they might try to persue it. Furthermore, in anticipation of the future tracking investigation by the US military, not only the name of Tokujohbu itself was deleted from the organization table of IJA but also main staff names were deleted from the personnel list of the Army Ministry.

Completed all necessary treatments on August 15, Director Nishimura and most of staffs gathered in the backyard of Yokuhu-en building to listen to Emperor's speech on the radio. No sooner had it ended than Nishimura declared disband and all staffs left the building in order to go underground as previously scheduled."

Hereupon, the IJA Special Intelligence Unit, Japan's sole unit after many transitions, for the decryption and cryptography creation which was organized in 1921 as a joint study team of codes by the army, the navy, the ministry of foreing affairs and the ministry of communications had disappeared together with the Emperor's speech as if an Inca Empire without leaving a piece of paper. It was only 25 years history since its establishment."

Source: IJA Secret Intelligence Team at Chofu

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 4, 2022)

Days of chaos in the postwar Japan.
Few remember this Elizabeth Saunders Home today but there was.

"Elizabeth Saunders Home is an orphanage in Japan established in 1948 by Miki Sawada, a Mitsubishi heiress, with the original intent of housing biracial children, typically those born between men of the occupying US Armed Forces and Japanese women, who were abandoned by their parents and ostracized by Japanese society immediately after World War II.
Elizabeth Saunders Home - Wikipedia "





Photo source: Color Photos (Nov.1953)

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Dec 7, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Days of chaos in the postwar Japan.
> Few remember this Elizabeth Saunders Home today but there was.
> 
> "Elizabeth Saunders Home is an orphanage in Japan established in 1948 by Miki Sawada, a Mitsubishi heiress, with the original intent of housing biracial children, typically those born between men of the occupying US Armed Forces and Japanese women, who were abandoned by their parents and ostracized by Japanese society immediately after World War II.
> ...


Wow. It’s easy to forget the human side to major upheavals. Miki Sawada was a compassionate person.

Shinpachi, thank you for sharing this. I really know nothing about these events and it moves my heart to learn of the tragedy of these children and her response to the needs of the innocent. Her actions are more profound when you consider the prevalent vitriol of racism in that environment and that she transcended it to meet the children’s needs. 

What a heroine she was.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 7, 2022)

Zippythehog said:


> Wow. It’s easy to forget the human side to major upheavals. Miki Sawada was a compassionate person.
> 
> Shinpachi, thank you for sharing this. I really know nothing about these events and it moves my heart to learn of the tragedy of these children and her response to the needs of the innocent. Her actions are more profound when you consider the prevalent vitriol of racism in that environment and that she transcended it to meet the children’s needs.
> 
> What a heroine she was.


Thanks for your kind comment, Zippythehog.

One of my friends at the kindergarten was not orphan but biracial too.
That was my first step to be curious about foreign people and culture.
He now lives in Hawaii.

Elizabeth Saunders Home




Source: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/b3/5e/3e/b35e3efc8addf1fda8bae596fb8b539b.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Dec 7, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Thanks for your kind comment, Zippythehog.
> 
> One of my friends at the kindergarten was not orphan but biracial too.
> That was my first step to be curious about foreign people and culture.
> ...


Reminds me of the song we used to sing, as kids, in Sunday school. Jesus loves the children.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2022)

The tipping custom seems to have been popular in the prewar Japan.
It is rare to see today.





Source: Photo Guide Book for Amateur (1938)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2022)

Cameras were expensive but popular. Imported ones were about $7k in today's value. Even domestic ones were priced $3k a set.





Source: Photo Guide Book for Amateur (1937)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 10, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Cameras were expensive but popular. Imported ones were about $7k in today's value. Even domestic ones were priced $3k a set.
> 
> View attachment 697971
> 
> Source: Photo Guide Book for Amateur (1937)


The most popular cameras in those days were Canon, Minolta, & Yashica. I think they are still in business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2022)

manta22 said:


> The most popular cameras in those days were Canon, Minolta, & Yashica. I think they are still in business.


Good point, manta.
Minolta works as a part of Sony now. Yashica was absorbed by Kyocera decades ago.
Canon is No.1 and Nikon follows though it depends on user's favor.

Crown Prince Akihito with his Nikon S in 1954.





Source: Photography Art Exhibition Masterpiece Collection in Japan (1954)

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 10, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Good point, manta.
> Minolta works as a part of Sony now. Yashica was absorbed by Kyocera decades ago.
> Canon is No.1 and Nikon follows though it depends on user's favor.
> 
> ...


I missed my lovely Canon PowerShot ELPH 3000 ...

I just am praying to not find that guy with sticky hands...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 10, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Good point, manta.
> Minolta works as a part of Sony now. Yashica was absorbed by Kyocera decades ago.
> Canon is No.1 and Nikon follows though it depends on user's favor.
> 
> ...


Nice photo of the Crown Prince, Shinpachi.

I met him 6 years earlier. A very few American school kids were selected to meet Prince Akihito and somehow I was one of them. My mother had wrapped a gift to give him when we met ( a book on Geography if I remember correctly). His entourage accepted it with thanks. A week or so later I received the book back with a typed letter from a Government Minister explaining that while the gesture was appreciated, the imperial family was not permitted to receive gifts. I still have that letter here somewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Dec 10, 2022)

Oh to find a fraction of that integrity in any government today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Nice photo of the Crown Prince, Shinpachi.
> 
> I met him 6 years earlier. A very few American school kids were selected to meet Prince Akihito and somehow I was one of them. My mother had wrapped a gift to give him when we met ( a book on Geography if I remember correctly). His entourage accepted it with thanks. A week or so later I received the book back with a typed letter from a Government Minister explaining that while the gesture was appreciated, the imperial family was not permitted to receive gifts. I still have that letter here somewhere.


Did Akihito receive your gift directly or indirectly in the palace to return later?
I may ask the course of that event to the imperial household agency.


----------



## manta22 (Dec 10, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Did Akihito receive your gift directly or indirectly in the palace to return later?
> I may ask the course of that event to the imperial household agency.


If I remember correctly, I handed it directly to Akihito who handed it to one of his aids. Maybe I can find the name of the Minister who sent me that letter. Perhaps you may recognize his name.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2022)

manta22 said:


> If I remember correctly, I handed it directly to Akihito who handed it to one of his aids. Maybe I can find the name of the Minister who sent me that letter. Perhaps you may recognize his name.


I am goint to tell your disappointment to the agency and Akihito within a few weeks as his 88th birthday is December 23rd.
If you can find out the Minister's name, that would be perfect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 11, 2022)

Representative Japanese emperor's horses.

Kinkasan-go (金華山号 = Mt.Kinkasan) for Emperor Meiji (1852-1912)





Skelton and stuffed skin of the Kinkasan-go





Shirayuki (白雪 = white snow) for Emperor Hirohito (1901-1989)





Hirohito's family horses in the postwar.
From left to right: Hatsushimo (初霜 = first frost), Hatsuyuki (初雪 = first snow), Mineyuki (峰雪 = summit snow), Shirafuji (白藤 = white wistaria) and Ieshimo (家霜 = home frost)




Source: 天皇の御料馬 | 大江戸歴史散歩を楽しむ会

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 11, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> I am goint to tell your disappointment to the agency and Akihito within a few weeks as his 88th birthday is December 23rd.
> If you can find out the Minister's name, that would be perfect.


Shinpachi, I was not disappointed; the imperial family must conform to a protocol which I understand now. As a boy this was unknown to me. Please give my greetings and best wishes to Akihito if you get the chance. I will look for the letter.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Dec 11, 2022)

They found something interesting in a lake in Estonia. Note the markings. Looks kind of like you could get it running again without too much toruble.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Dec 11, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Crown Prince Akihito with his Nikon S in 1954.


A friend of mine was n the USAF and was in Japan in the 1960's. He bought a Nikormat camera and went to a famous high end restaurant in Tokyo that was atop a building in hope of being able to take pictures of the city. He walked up to the reception desk at the restaurant and received a frown from the man there. He clearly was not the type of clientele they were used to seeing. He held up his camera and said "Nikormat." The man's frown turned to a look of respect. He was allowed to take his pictures of Tokyo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2022)

I would say a brand new ...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 12, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Shinpachi, I was not disappointed; the imperial family must conform to a protocol which I understand now. As a boy this was unknown to me. Please give my greetings and best wishes to Akihito if you get the chance. I will look for the letter.


Being impressed with your generosity, manta, I agree with you.
Frankly, I am interested in the minister of the agency at the time as there were two ministers in 1948 as a turning point for minimization of costs for the royal family. The imperial household agency was, and probably is, controlled by the retired police bureaucrats and the descendants of the nobility. The former was/is in charge of administrative procedures while the latter takes care of the royal family directly.
Thanks!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 12, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> A friend of mine was n the USAF and was in Japan in the 1960's. He bought a Nikormat camera and went to a famous high end restaurant in Tokyo that was atop a building in hope of being able to take pictures of the city. He walked up to the reception desk at the restaurant and received a frown from the man there. He clearly was not the type of clientele they were used to seeing. He held up his camera and said "Nikormat." The man's frown turned to a look of respect. He was allowed to take his pictures of Tokyo.


Nikon SLRs in the early time were heavy and sturdy. I still love such reliability.


----------



## MIflyer (Dec 12, 2022)

My first SLR is a Yashica FX-2. SOLID! Love that camera. The shutter got draggy under high light, low temperature conditions and I bought an FX-3 to replace it. Worked just fine but not nearly as solid. I also have a Minolta SRT-200, which I bought when I found that suitable lenses for the Yashicas were not easily available; it's solid, too. And I have a Konica Autoreflex T3 a friend gave me, another real piece of tough hardware. The modern digital cameras, like the Fujifilm S2950, are just great but not nearly as satisfying to hold and not nearly as reliable, either.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 12, 2022)

I agree, and "modern" DSLRs aren't as convenient to use on manual focus either, compared to SLRs.
I like my two Nikon DSLRs, but I miss my old Olympus OM1 and OM1-N SLRs.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 12, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Being impressed with your generosity, manta, I agree with you.
> Frankly, I am interested in the minister of the agency at the time as there were two ministers in 1948 as a turning point for minimization of costs for the royal family. The imperial household agency was, and probably is, controlled by the retired police bureaucrats and the descendants of the nobility. The former was/is in charge of administrative procedures while the latter takes care of the royal family directly.
> Thanks!


This is interesting information, Shinpachi- thank you. I will continue to look for that letter. Regards, Neil

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Dec 12, 2022)

I was surprised to see that in one of my later Fujifilm digital cameras, the manual stated that the information on how to set the clock was not in the manual! I guess you have to put that CD into your computer and look it up there. As a result I have a number of photos that are marked that they were taken in 2044.

At least the Fujifilm S series have both a viewfinder and a display screen on the back. Many smaller digital cameras do not have a viewfinder, and trying to take pictures out of the cockpit of an airplane with a camera like that brings to mind that old recommendation to not try it without first leaving a suicide note on the ground.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Barrett (Dec 12, 2022)

fastmongrel said:


> Yes that looks perfectly safe what could possibly go wrong. A Japanese Type 89 tank during the attack on Nanjing.
> 
> View attachment 461298


A real tactical dilemma:
We don't know if the bridge will take the tank. But if we send the tank over first, the bridge might collapse and we'll lose the tank, and the infantry may not cross at all.
However:
If we send the infantry over first and the tank collapses the bridge, we still lost the tank AND our infantry is deprived of armor.
"Send a message back to HQ saying we are Assessing the Situation.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 12, 2022)

There were many good cameras and I am not tired of them but the most familiar camera for me is this Pentax SL.
This was not only light-weighted but 100,000 times shutter release was guaranteed by the maker.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Dec 12, 2022)

I’m still trying to figure out where to get my film developed.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Dec 13, 2022)

Zippythehog said:


> I’m still trying to figure out where to get my film developed.


That's quite a problem for many, given that the last remaining operational Fotomat booth was destroyed by the Libyan Terrorists in "Back to The Future."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 13, 2022)

Zippythehog said:


> I’m still trying to figure out where to get my film developed.


Try to search "analog photography" or/and related things in Instagram / tweeter / Facebook.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 13, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> There were many good cameras and I am not tired of them but the most familiar camera for me is this Pentax SL.
> This was not only light-weighted but 100,000 times shutter release was guaranteed by the maker.
> 
> View attachment 698310


The Pentax was largely responsible for popularizing the SLR in the US. Nice camera.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 13, 2022)

I still have my Pentax and wish film and developing would make a come back.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## AL90 (Dec 13, 2022)

at6 said:


> I still have my Pentax and wish film and developing would make a come back.


I still have my old SLR 35mm camera's and miss the wait for films and slides to be processed, everything is instant gratification now. No more waiting on the post in anticipation to see if the slides were crap or not. Developing your own photos had a very deep satisfaction as the image appeared and was manipulated because you did it, bloody digital and photo shop !. There was also the pleasure of bulk buying film and loading your own cassets to go to Fairford or Duxford etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 13, 2022)

I think this was the most popular Pentax model but a little expensive for me.

Pentax SP





This is almost forgotten SLR model by Mamiya now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 13, 2022)

A US personnel who found a target at a railroad station in Tokyo








Source: Mini Photos (April 1954)

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 13, 2022)

AL90 said:


> I still have my old SLR 35mm camera's and miss the wait for films and slides to be processed, everything is instant gratification now. No more waiting on the post in anticipation to see if the slides were crap or not. Developing your own photos had a very deep satisfaction as the image appeared and was manipulated because you did it, bloody digital and photo shop !. There was also the pleasure of bulk buying film and loading your own cassets to go to Fairford or Duxford etc.


It was a different time and a different experience with film. I developed and printed my own pictures when I was a Sophomore in Heidelberg American High School. In the spring of 1955 our French II class took a field trip to Paris for almost a week. Here is one of my pictures that I processed from 35mm B&W film.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Dec 14, 2022)

I got my Yashica FX-2 in 1976 and started figuring out how to use it. One day we had a requirement to take some pictures of a bleed air duct installation on a TF-30. I did not have my camera with me so I borrowed an SLR from our tech lab. The shots had to be taken inside, in a rather dimly lit hangar and the situation was complicated by the fact that the tech lab SLR did not have a built-in meter and I had to use the separate hand held one, which I had never even seen before. So I shot a whole roll of film and varied the shots between trying to read the meter and then guessing at what the settings would have been for my FX-2. When I got back to the tech lab I removed the film from the camera and then two guys from the lab rushed up and said they needed the camera for some shots.

A week later the tech lab told me the prints were ready. I was astonished to find that the shots all looked quite good, despite my varying the settings. Then the two tech lab guys grabbed my shots, saying, "Ha! That's right! You also used the camera that day we did! Let's see them!" Then their faces fell when they saw the quality of the shots. They no doubt knew far more about photography than I did. But none of theirs turned out well; they had blamed the camera.

Now I know less about photography than I did then. I just point one of the Fujifilm S series at something and hope I get at least one decent picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 14, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> I just point one of the Fujifilm S series at something and hope I get at least one decent picture.


I still love a vintage DSLR Finepix S3 pro as its dynamic range looks close to analog.
I recommend S3 or S5.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 14, 2022)

My fellow aviation enthusiast and photographer used the Nikon F he bought in 1959 or 60 while he was stationed in Japan. When we were at airshows later in the U.S. he would brag to me about he had the best in the world. If I pointed out the Leica quality, he would add "the best I can afford". I used canon A-1, AE-1 and when we compared shots of the same planes, I could always get him in an argument about which was best. Although Kodak film is gone, Fuji has a full range of film. My Kodak yellow blood keeps me from going back to film to experiment. Today, my Canon EOS T2i does me for digital.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 14, 2022)

Leica is ”too” expensive in my opinion.
When I visited Minolta's plant in my town 40 years ago, the factory manager showed me a set of Leica R4. "Why is Leica here?" "This was developed based on our Minolta XD. So, we honorably manufacture R4 for Leica here." Price difference between the R4 and the XD was almost ten times. I stopped worshipping brand names since then

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 14, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> A US personnel who found a target at a railroad station in Tokyo
> 
> View attachment 698459
> View attachment 698458
> ...


Two other things I found interesting:

First one, the bilingual sign,

Second one: the little [I think] girl, at the right end of photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 14, 2022)

My wife still shoots some film, and develops her own black & White, but sends the color out for processing. She usually only gets it developed with a contact sheet to show small images of the roll all on one page. Then she scans the negatives to print her own copies of what she wants. 

She has quite a collection of old US, Japanese, and Soviet era cameras, most in working order. It is one of the things we hunt for while on vacation. Her latest prize find is a Fuji TX-1 35mm Panoramic Camera. Interesting how members other hobbies intersect!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 14, 2022)

Most of my pictures were taken with a Canon IIB. This was purchased in the Tokyo PX in 1948 and used by my parents to take Kodachrome color slides when we lived in Japan and Germany. Later the camera was given to me and I used it with mostly Kodak Plus-X and Tri-X black & white 35 mm film. My last 35 mm film camera was a Nikon EM which I liked. I currently have a Sony DSC-828 which fulfills my needs very well.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 14, 2022)

How is the reputation about this color processing chemicals in the US?
Sorry for my off-topic but I am curious.






Source: かわうそ商店 / カラーネガ現像キット粉末タイプ　CINESTILL Cs41 Dev KIT　1リッター

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 15, 2022)

Town of base in 1954. Probably Yokosuka.
I remember my father subscribed photo magazines which introduced social conditions like this but my mother forbid her sons to read though I read them.





Source: Mini Photos (Jan.1954)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 15, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Town of base in 1954. Probably Yokosuka.
> I remember my father subscribed photo magazines which introduced social conditions like this but my mother forbid her sons to read though I read them.
> 
> View attachment 698706
> ...


Yes, that was a problem even before those days. Here is a 1949 Kodachrome slide my Dad took of an area that had been placed Off Limits by the MPs. The sign is on a telephone pole. There was a crowd listening to someone who was running for election.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 15, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> How is the reputation about this color processing chemicals in the US?
> Sorry for my off-topic but I am curious.
> 
> View attachment 698616
> ...



Most of the camera stores carried chemicals and paper but with the loss of film, there are fewer camera stores and I have not seen chemicals for sale. Over the years I picked up darkroom equipment thinking there would always be film, chemicals and paper along side the digital family. I was wrong again. I have five enlargers of varying sizes, trays, pans and the other things necessary.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 15, 2022)

special ed said:


> Most of the camera stores carried chemicals and paper but with the loss of film, there are fewer camera stores and I have not seen chemicals for sale. Over the years I picked up darkroom equipment thinking there would always be film, chemicals and paper along side the digital family. I was wrong again. I have five enlargers of varying sizes, trays, pans and the other things necessary.


My father has enough equipment to set up two dark rooms. It has been awhile since we picked up any chemicals are paper. I don't think to room has been used since 2014. I miss the smells of the darkroom and the glow or the safe light. I spent many hours processing film with my father since the late 60s.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 15, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Yes, that was a problem even before those days. Here is a 1949 Kodachrome slide my Dad took of an area that had been placed Off Limits by the MPs. The sign is on a telephone pole. There was a crowd listening to someone who was running for election.


Your photo shows an election campaign of Ms. Tenkoukou Matsutani (松谷天光光 1919-2015) standing on the right. She was a famous philanthropist and socialist but more famous for her love affair with a married politician Sunao Sonoda (1913-1984) in 1949. I heard it was very sensational. 
Thanks for sharing a very historical photo, manta

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 16, 2022)

Same location in front of the Risona Bank (old Kyowa Bank) Kichisyoji branch in Tokyo then and now.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 16, 2022)

I have been using a Couple of Cannon T90 since 1985. A favorite is a twin lens reflex. I still have my first camera, kodac x15 instimatic. I used it through the early 80s because it was small and easy to carry. My father collects cameras and has a room full. He loves kodac instimatics and almost have one of all the models.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 16, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Your photo shows an election campaign of Ms. Tenkoukou Matsutani (松谷天光光 1919-2015) standing on the right. She was a famous philanthropist and socialist but more famous for her love affair with a married politician Sunao Sonoda (1913-1984) in 1949. I heard it was very sensational.
> Thanks for sharing a very historical photo, manta


Shinpachi, you are a wealth of historical information! Thank you for adding this detail. Now this photo means more to me than before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 16, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Shinpachi, you are a wealth of historical information! Thank you for adding this detail. Now this photo means more to me than before.


Thanks, manta.
As advised in my PM, I have just sent my message to the imperial household agency earlier today to celebrate Akihito's coming birthday with your old fantastic story. I hope he will read it with your many nice pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 17, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Thanks, manta.
> As advised in my PM, I have just sent my message to the imperial household agency earlier today to celebrate Akihito's coming birthday with your old fantastic story. I hope he will read it with your many nice pictures.


Thank you so much. I will continue to search for that letter. I remember that it was apparently typewritten on an ancient typewriter in English and signed by a minister. When I find it I will scan it and send you a copy.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 18, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Thank you so much. I will continue to search for that letter. I remember that it was apparently typewritten on an ancient typewriter in English and signed by a minister. When I find it I will scan it and send you a copy.


Thanks, Neil.
I am interested in who the minister was because the person was changed to liberalist from nationalist as of June 5, 1948.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 18, 2022)

House Plan for Family of Occupation Forces in Japan.











Source: House Plan for Family of Occupation Forces (1950)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 18, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> House Plan for Family of Occupation Forces in Japan.
> 
> View attachment 699059
> View attachment 699057
> ...


That was the plan of the "quadplex" houses where we lived in Grant Heights. Our apartment was in "C", the maids lived in the second floor room.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 18, 2022)

Those Kimono's are so beautiful!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 18, 2022)

manta22 said:


> That was the plan of the "quadplex" houses where we lived in Grant Heights. Our apartment was in "C", the maids lived in the second floor room.


That housing looks very familiar. I remember housing like that in the 1960's at Subic Bay. BTW your sister looks very nice in that Kimono. I suspect there was a clothing swap involved for that picture!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 18, 2022)

manta22 said:


> That was the plan of the "quadplex" houses where we lived in Grant Heights. Our apartment was in "C", the maids lived in the second floor room.


Thanks for your confirmation, Neil.
Here is plan of Type B. It looks like Type C when reversed.

Type B





Reversed Type B for C

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 18, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> That housing looks very familiar. I remember housing like that in the 1960's at Subic Bay. BTW your sister looks very nice in that Kimono. I suspect there was a clothing swap involved for that picture!


Actually my sister Kathy owned a number of beautiful kimonos. The fabric designs were gorgeous.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 18, 2022)

manta22 said:


> That was the plan of the "quadplex" houses where we lived in Grant Heights. Our apartment was in "C", the maids lived in the second floor room.




 manta22
nice haircut!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 18, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> manta22
> nice haircut!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 18, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> manta22
> nice haircut!


Frankly, I have been thinking that he resembles this guy.






Source: Why the world still remembers James Dean – DW – 02/08/2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 19, 2022)

Unknown aircraft but seems to have been popular in 1941 as no explanation.





Source: Photo Culture (Aug.1941)

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2022)

The unknown aircraft is the Westland Lysander, a British army co-operation and liaison kite.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 19, 2022)

Wurger said:


> The unknown aircraft is the Westland Lysander, a British army co-operation and liaison kite.


You are a walking dictionary, Wojtek 
Thanks!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2022)

My pleasure.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2022)

PS.... Judging by the background the pic was taken over the Suez Canal. IMHO it is one of shots of the No. 208 Squadron RAF Lysanders taken in 1939/1940.










the source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 19, 2022)

Exactly. Thanks!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 21, 2022)

Hirohito had an illegitimate son in 1922.
A scoop introduced by a left-wing journalist in 1950 with actual names, dates, locations and photos.
When the status of Hirohito had fallen from God to a man, this kind of fearless report would have been possible.
Nothing comes up from Google research now.





Source: Truth (July 1950)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 21, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Hirohito had an illegitimate son in 1922.
> A scoop introduced by a left-wing journalist in 1950 with actual names, dates, locations and photos.
> When the status of Hirohito had fallen from God to a man, this kind of fearless report would have been possible.
> Nothing comes up from Google research now.
> ...


Aside from making a name for himself, what was the purpose of that reporter's revealing this to the public? To humiliate the Emperor? As they say, sometimes it is better to "Let sleeping dogs lie."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 21, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Aside from making a name for himself, what was the purpose of that reporter's revealing this to the public? To humiliate the Emperor? As they say, sometimes it is better to "Let sleeping dogs lie."


They Japanese left-wing people in the postwar regarded Hirohito as the war crininal and the royal family as mere tax eaters.





Source: Truth (April 1950)

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 21, 2022)

A question in 1950 was "When will Communist China invade Taiwan?"
A conclusion by Japanese left-wing journalists was "Chinese in the mainland will not take such a risk but try to improve their position in the international community, especially in the United Nations."





Source: Truth (April 1950)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 21, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> They Japanese left-wing people in the postwar regarded Hirohito as the war crininal and the royal family as mere tax eaters.
> 
> View attachment 699500
> 
> Source: Truth (April 1950)


Another story Shinpachi-

As you know, around 1949 the Communists made a concerted effort to influence the future of Japan. Large parades, demonstrations, etc were going on in Tokyo at that time. One day my Dad was riding in an Army staff car with a driver who was a fellow officer, Major E.A.P. MaCarthy (sp?) (Edgar Allen Poe!), a florid-faced Irishman who was noted for having a quick temper.

Their car was forced to stop for a big demonstration taking place in the street ahead. Seeing the US Army car, the crowd surged ahead, surrounding the car, pounding on it with their fists and striking it with their red flags, all the while yelling at the top of their lungs. Needless to say, Major MacCarthy was incensed! The crowd then began rocking the car back and forth and things were getting dangerous. MacCarthy rolled down his drivers' side window and shouted angrily "Who do you think won this war, anyway?" My Dad quickly replied "I don't think this is a good time to ask that question, Mac!"

This fell on deaf ears- things were getting ugly and the crowd was on the verge of becoming an angry, out-of-control mob. Finally, he burst forth with a loud "Do you know who I am?? I'm MacCarthy- THAT"S WHO!!!" Suddenly things quieted down, the crowd backed off and stood back respectfully as the car was permitted to drive off. Unbelievably the Japanese had mistakenly thought he had said MacArthur!

Such was the profound respect the Japanese had for the SCAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 22, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Another story Shinpachi-
> 
> As you know, around 1949 the Communists made a concerted effort to influence the future of Japan. Large parades, demonstrations, etc were going on in Tokyo at that time. One day my Dad was riding in an Army staff car with a driver who was a fellow officer, Major E.A.P. MaCarthy (sp?) (Edgar Allen Poe!), a florid-faced Irishman who was noted for having a quick temper.
> 
> ...


One of the best stories in 1949, Neil

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 22, 2022)

Demonstration against the Tokyo Public Security Ordinance in May, 1949.
There were dozens of similar demonstrations in this period.





Source: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/dd/Koanjorei-demo-1949.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2022)

What did the Tokyo Public Security Ordinance do?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> What did the Tokyo Public Security Ordinance do?


The ordinance prohibited unauthorized gatherings in public places.

For details (Google translation):


集会、集団行進及び集団示威運動に関する条例

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 22, 2022)

So it was escalated year by year.






Source: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...he_United_States-Japan_Security_Treaty_07.jpg

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 22, 2022)

Police chased the radical activists to the corner in 1972 and this was almost the end of protest movements.
Thinking back, this might have been the moment when Japan had woken up from the postwar sleep as Japanese nationalists came back with LDP.

Chasing Japan Red Army in 1972




Source: 「あさま山荘」から白日に　疑心暗鬼が生んだリンチ死　特別連載・サンデー毎日が見た100年のスキャンダル／21〈サンデー毎日〉 | 週刊エコノミスト Online





Source: 「私も向こう側にいたかも」　連合赤軍と向き合い続ける元検事 | 毎日新聞

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Dec 22, 2022)

I remember when I was station at Yamada Camp ( Kokura arsenal) in 1966 there was only about 100 USAF personnel , but about 500 Japanese workers that came thru the gates every morning that did most of the work, that we were supposed to supervise.
I had a about 40 year old Japanese crew chief/translator, 8 men and me , barely 20, was in charge overall.
He'd probably been doing this work longer than I had been on earth.

So one day my crew chief told me no one would be at work the next day because their union was calling a strike.
I grew up in the coalfields of SW Va. I was use to strikes of every variety, so I asked him what the strike was about.
He just said it had been a long time since their union had called for a strike.
I didn't know if it was just his natural politeness that he really didn't want to make me fill any responsibility for their grievances, or he just didn't think it was important to tell me.
So the next day the front gate was closed and guarded, about a thousand people was out front, with a lot of bull horns and screaming.
What they were saying I have no idea, because my language skills wasn't good enough to understand anything they were saying.
Then the next day everybody was back at work like nothing had happened

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 22, 2022)

tyrodtom said:


> I remember when I was station at Yamada Camp ( Kokura arsenal) in 1966 there was only about 100 USAF personnel , but about 500 Japanese workers that came thru the gates every morning that did most of the work, that we were supposed to supervise.
> I had a about 40 year old Japanese crew chief/translator, 8 men and me , barely 20, was in charge overall.
> He'd probably been doing this work longer than I had been on earth.
> 
> ...


Interesting story again about the Yamada Camp, tyrodtom.
I think they were yelling "Ameko dete-ike!" or "Yankee Go Home!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 22, 2022)

Found a shot.
Protest movement against Yamada Camp on June 11, 1968





Source: 北九州・旧米軍山田弾薬庫　憩いの森、潜む戦争の跡　きょう返還50年「保存・調査を」 | 毎日新聞

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 23, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Interesting story again about the Yamada Camp, tyrodtom.
> I think they were yelling "Ameko dete-ike!" or "Yankee Go Home!"


I’m feeling nostalgic now.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Dec 23, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Found a shot.
> Protest movement against Yamada Camp on June 11, 1968
> 
> View attachment 699718
> ...


That was about 18 months after I left Yamada, and went to Nakon Phanom, Thailand.
I might have heard some Yankee, go home, in English, but most of it was in Japanese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 23, 2022)

tyrodtom said:


> That was about 18 months after I left Yamada, and went to Nakon Phanom, Thailand.
> I might have heard some Yankee, go home, in English, but most of it was in Japanese.


安保粉砕 Anpo funsai = Destroy US-Japan Security Treaty!
闘争勝利 Toso shori = Victory for our protest!
輸送阻止！ Yuso soshi = Stop Transport!
山田弾薬庫を撤去しろ！ Yamada dan-yaku-ko wo tekkyo shiro = Remove Yamada Camp!
弾薬輸送反対 Danyaku yuso hantai = No ammunition transport!
ベトナム戦争反対！ No War in Vietnam!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 23, 2022)

Makoto Oda (小田実 1932-2007)

Leader of a civil union "Peace to Vietnam Committee (1965-1974)". With financial aid from Soviet Union, he supported US deserters as the JATEC - Japan Technical Committee to Aid Anti War GIs. Graduated from Tokyo University, he was popular as a clear-mind commentator on TV. Many of left-wing activists at the time were generally highly educated.

Makoto Oda




Source: 小田実の出演時間





Source: 写真 #9：小田実全集 公式サイト - 講談社

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Dec 23, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> 安保粉砕 Anpo funsai = Destroy US-Japan Security Treaty!
> 闘争勝利 Toso shori = Victory for our protest!
> 輸送阻止！ Yuso soshi = Stop Transport!
> 山田弾薬庫を撤去しろ！ Yamada dan-yaku-ko wo tekkyo shiro = Remove Yamada Camp!
> ...



When I was there in 1966 most of the local Japanese didn't even seem to know we were there.
When we'd go off base in civilian clothes everybody seemed to assume we were US Navy, or merchant marine off some ship at Kokura harbor.
I was there for 6 months in late 66, and the Vietnam war was just beginning to escalate.
Our job was to inspect munitions, and it's packaging, that had been stored elsewhere in Asia, and prepare it for shipment to Vietnam, or Thailand.
They built a new barracks while I was there, so they were getting the base ready for a greater workload.
I lived in that new barracks for about a month when I and several of my buddies got orders for various other bases in South East Asia.
My impression of the video of the 69 protest is that it was a lot of noise and chanting slogans, but nobody really got in the way or hurt anything.
Like they were just going thru the motions.
Like the strike that they had at the front gate in 66, it might have been a strike and a protest, but beyond a lot of noise for a few hours, nothing that made much of a impression on me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 23, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Many of left-wing activists at the time were generally highly educated.



That was something common that Reds have higher "modern" educations than other "opposition" groups and partys.

In Iran, many of famous modern writers, artists, etc... were Red, or supported their ways.

In contrast, the "Black" movement, or "religious oposition", were generally educated traditional and old ways.

Some of most famous persons that the "Reds" have provided, are:

Bozorg Alavi, Taqi Arani, Iraj Eskandari, Jafar Pishe-vari, Djalal Al-e Ahmad, Ahmad Shamloo, Samad Behrangi, Houshang Tabari, H. A. Sayeh, Khosrow Golsorkhi, Farrokhi Yazdi, and so many others...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 23, 2022)

tyrodtom said:


> When I was there in 1966 most of the local Japanese didn't even seem to know we were there.
> When we'd go off base in civilian clothes everybody seemed to assume we were US Navy, or merchant marine off some ship at Kokura harbor.
> I was there for 6 months in late 66, and the Vietnam war was just beginning to escalate.
> Our job was to inspect munitions, and it's packaging, that had been stored elsewhere in Asia, and prepare it for shipment to Vietnam, or Thailand.
> ...


In my case as a factory worker, union paid $10 for a person/hour for a demonstration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 23, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> That was something common that Reds have higher "modern" educations than other "opposition" groups and partys.
> 
> In Iran, many of famous modern writers, artists, etc... were Red, or supported their ways.
> 
> ...


In the case of Japan, such highly educated people do not understand the importance of unity like LDP and tend to go into the internal struggle soon. LDP ocuupies only 1/3 supporters but takes control of the country. The rest 2/3 are scattered by themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 23, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> In the case of Japan, such highly educated people do not understand the importance of unity...



Same here... Generally speaking, they just want to fill their own pockets... 

That's why I don't trust politians, and believe "Militarism", in the meaning of pointing expert and graduated people with military background into important positions, could be better than just have a degree in politics or other sciences. Like what was common in Pahlavi era.

However, among these many types of "ism" s, I follow nationalism.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 23, 2022)

I've had good results from plagiarism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 23, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Interesting story again about the Yamada Camp, tyrodtom.
> I think they were yelling "Ameko dete-ike!" or "Yankee Go Home!"


The only time I ever saw any "Ami Go Home" signs were a few painted on an autobahn overpass between Checkpoint Alpha in Helmstedt at the West/East German border and Checkpoint Bravo at the entrance to Berlin. This was in East Germany so it was not surprising, only mildly amusing that they would trot out such an antique, overworked, and trite phrase such as that.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Dec 23, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I've had good results from plagiarism.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 23, 2022)

manta22 said:


> The only time I ever saw any "Ami Go Home" signs were a few painted on an autobahn overpass between Checkpoint Alpha in Helmstedt at the West/East German border and Checkpoint Bravo at the entrance to Berlin. This was in East Germany so it was not surprising, only mildly amusing that they would trot out such an antique, overworked, and trite phrase such as that.


Frankly I am surprised to know Germans thought same. If I may update my research, the Yankee-go-home spirit seems to be understood by recent Japanese highly educated people like this.

"..... Don't get me wrong, I'm not anti-US but pro-US. I firmly believe that, without the alliance with the US, there will be no peace and security for Japan. However, I do not believe that Japan can protect its peace and security by completely trusting and obeying the US."

Source: 問題だらけの「防衛３文書」を読んでわかった、岸田政権の「絶望的な限界」 「米国の良い子」は正しいのか？

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Dec 23, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Frankly I am surprised to know Germans thought same. If I may update my research, the Yankee-go-home spirit seems to be understood by recent Japanese highly educated people like this.
> 
> "..... Don't get me wrong, I'm not anti-US but pro-US. I firmly believe that, without the alliance with the US, there will be no peace and security for Japan. However, I do not believe that Japan can protect its peace and security by completely trusting and obeying the US."
> 
> Source: 問題だらけの「防衛３文書」を読んでわかった、岸田政権の「絶望的な限界」 「米国の良い子」は正しいのか？


I would have the same sentiment (in quotes) were the situation reversed. There is a profound distinction between vassal state (like the Warsaw Pact countries) and an alliance of equals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 23, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Frankly I am surprised to know Germans thought same. If I may update my research, the Yankee-go-home spirit seems to be understood by recent Japanese highly educated people like this.
> 
> "..... Don't get me wrong, I'm not anti-US but pro-US. I firmly believe that, without the alliance with the US, there will be no peace and security for Japan. However, I do not believe that Japan can protect its peace and security by completely trusting and obeying the US."
> 
> Source: 問題だらけの「防衛３文書」を読んでわかった、岸田政権の「絶望的な限界」 「米国の良い子」は正しいのか？


Actually, the Germans did not feel that way at all. Even the East Germans could not wait to shrug off the yoke of the Soviet Union and embrace the West. Only die-hard East government officials and some sympathizers evidenced hostility to the Americans. No where was it more apparent to the Germans who treated them better than in the 4 sectors of Berlin. In the British sector, the people were doing well but the relationship between the Germans and the British was a bit restrained. The French did almost nothing for the Berliners in their sector but there was no evident hostility. The American sector was prosperous and the Germans felt secure living there. The Berlin Airlift proved that they would not, and had not, been abandoned.

In the Soviet sector of Berlin it was another matter altogether. The Germans living there exhibited an air of gloom and despair. There was no laughter, happiness, or even bright colors- everything was gray and a cloud of suspicion and fear was everywhere. As an American soldier I could travel to all sectors of Berlin but in East Berlin, the Soviet sector, there was a difference in the way I was perceived. People were afraid if being seen looking at me. Any evidence of curiosity or friendliness would result in their being taken in by the STASI (secret police) for questioning. To avoid looking at me directly, the Germans would look at my reflection in a glass shop window. A visit to an East Berlin restaurant, The Bucharest, resulted in me and three fellow American GIs being seated at a table that was already occupied by one middle-aged German fellow. The poor man was scared to death of us- actually not of us but of being observed in such close proximity to Americans, and soldiers at that! He immediately looked down at his plate and never once looked up. Trying to set his coffee cup down in his saucer, he was so nervous and his hands were shaking so badly that the rattling was like castanets. He hurriedly finished a few bites of his lunch and bolted away from the table. One must feel sorry for people living in a system that generates so much fear. It was not an uncommon occurrence in the Soviet sector. I've said this before. but if you want to get an idea of what it was like, watch the movie "The Spy Who Came In From The Cold". This film captures the atmosphere there at that time very accurately.

Driving along the Karl Marx Allee (formerly Stalin Allee) we took a turn off the wide boulevard and just behind the newly-constructed buildings lining that thoroughfare there were still bombed out buildings. In one place there was a "volunteer" work party of young girls that were clearing out rubble from a collapsed structure under the strict supervision of a stocky middle-aged Commissar (?) who reminded me of a women's' prison guard. She was trying to keep the girls' attention focused on their jobs instead of looking and smiling at us. I guess the girls were young enough to not really consider the peril that they were in for showing interest in American soldiers in uniform.

These observations took place in 1962 & 1963. The Berlin Wall had just been erected less than 6 months before my first trip to Berlin so things were still tense with the Soviets. I encountered Soviet soldiers in East Berlin only once. On a main street I stopped to look in a big shop window and heard an unfamiliar language behind me. It was a group of a half-dozen Soviet enlisted men in uniform looking over my uniform; when they noticed my 1st Missile Battalion, 38th Artillery unit crest, the level of excitement rose to a high pitch. The crest featured a guided missile surrounded by an atomic nucleus! Our missile was a Corporal Type IIB that carried either a conventional or nuclear warhead and evidentally they were very impressed, pointing and speaking excitedly in Russian. I sure would have liked to know what they were saying! They were polite and behaved themselves and eventually drifted on down the sidewalk, still discussing whatever.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 26, 2022)

Vehicle unit instructor Herr Bernd Rosemeyer's nice performance introduced to the Japanese people in 1940.






Source: Recent Life and Welfare Movement in Germany under the War (1940)

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 26, 2022)

Have you heard "Horse Power"? This is called "Morse", Motor Horse!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Dec 26, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Vehicle unit instructor Herr Bernd Rosemeyer's nice performance introduced to the Japanese people in 1940.
> 
> View attachment 700056
> 
> Source: Recent Life and Welfare Movement in Germany under the War (19


BMW R-25? Pressed frame.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Dec 26, 2022)

Zippythehog said:


> BMW R-25? Pressed frame.


Sorry, pre-war was the R-4, 398cc 14 HP. Single cylinder.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 28, 2022)

"On November 16, 1933, the father of radio Marconi and his wife arrived at Yokohama.
Visiting Japan is said his dream.
Photo: Mr. and Mrs. Marconi visiting the Osaka Castle"





Source: Asahi Yearbook (1933)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2022)

Good shots shinpachi!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 30, 2022)

Wow! That was a site to see!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 31, 2022)

A cartoon soon after the war was over.

"Hey my son. Cut your hair!"
"You too dad but war is over."

This situation may be similar to Covid now like -
"Hey my son. Wear a mask!"
"You too dad but this is outside."





Source: Cartoon Magazine (Oct.1945)

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 31, 2022)

You can find firm love even in poverty.





Source: Cartoon Magazine (Nov.1946)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 31, 2022)

Please donate everyone for the poors.





Source: Cartoon Magazine (Apr.1947)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 31, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> You can find firm love even in poverty.
> 
> View attachment 700568
> 
> Source: Cartoon Magazine (Nov.1946)


Never forget those who were with you, on your hard days!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 31, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Never forget those who were with you, on your hard days!


Days of joy 

Our new home at last!




Source: Cartoon Magazine (Aug.1947)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 31, 2022)

Irony of life.

Oh Heavens, Your Excellency!
Do you remember me sir?
I was your servant Private Yamada!




Source: Cartoon Magazine (Nov.1947)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 31, 2022)

The cartoon has a tragic undertone to it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 1, 2023)

Compared with 1945, wholesale price in Japan rose to 70 times by 1949.

"Save money to tame the inflation"





Source: Cartoon Magazine (Dec.1947)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2023)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 1, 2023)

After I have seen many cartoons of the 1940s, this looks one of the recent ones.
Would be enough.





Source: Cartoon Magazine (Dec.1968)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2023)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 3, 2023)

A Japanese professor questions American fashion in the street of Tokyo with his snapshots under the war.

Hair styles





Hats





Shoes and socks





Mannequins





Billboards










Label letters




Source: Nichirin (Sunburst/Feb. 1942)

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## sotaro (Jan 3, 2023)

The 1968 cartoon was Jaqueline Bouvier and Aristotle Onassis? Great cartoons Shinpachi.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2023)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 4, 2023)

sotaro said:


> The 1968 cartoon was Jaqueline Bouvier and Aristotle Onassis? Great cartoons Shinpachi.


Yes, they were, sotaro-san 
Pic on the back cover was this.





Source: Cartoon Magazine (Dec.1968)

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2023)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 4, 2023)

Shinpachi said:


> A Japanese professor questions American fashion in the street of Tokyo with his snapshots under the war.
> 
> Hair styles
> View attachment 700959
> ...



American fashion was back three years later soon.
This was a good chance for the Japanese youths like my aunt and uncle as teens to learn it directly in the street.





Source: GHQカメラマンが見た戦後の日本 - 江戸の退屈御家人

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## manta22 (Jan 4, 2023)

Shinpachi said:


> American fashion was back three years later soon.
> This was a good chance for the Japanese youths like my aunt and uncle as teens to learn it directly in the street.
> 
> View attachment 701060
> ...


Interesting photo, Shinpachi. In the early days of the Occupation, it was not uncommon to see both a Japanese policeman and an American MP at a street corner directing traffic as shown there.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Jan 4, 2023)

On the subject of "fashion" or simply "clothing", I will post a few pictures that are from my Mother & Father's collection. It was a tough time in Japan right after the end of the War; Japan's economy and industrial capacity were devastated and the major cities lay in ruins. Food, clothing, and other necessities were in short supply and some items were being rationed. New clothing was difficult for the Japanese people to find, much less be able to afford to buy. Women generally wore their older traditional clothing and looked very nice in public. Japanese men, on the other hand were not able to afford anything new at all. A Japanese businessman wore old Western-style suits but a working man had little choice in his clothing- an old Army uniform was frequently all he had. As Japan rebuilt and goods became available, the old Army uniforms gradually faded from public view. Those were a reliable barometer of the improving Japanese economy.School students wore typical uniforms. These 35mm slides illustrate the variety of clothing seen in Japan in the early Occupation years.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Jan 4, 2023)

A few more typical scenes, including B&W photos.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 4, 2023)

Nice 
Have you seen these so-called "bads"?





Source: セブンガールズ

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Jan 4, 2023)

Shinpachi said:


> Nice
> Have you seen these so-called "bads"?
> 
> View attachment 701099
> ...


No, but I saw "Seven Samurai"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 4, 2023)

manta22 said:


> No, but I saw "Seven Samurai"




My father was enjoying his single life soon after the war ended but one day he had been introduced such a "bad" girl for his future bride by parents. Later, he told his kids "I immediately married another girl. She is your mother!"

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2023)

manta22
love those pictures!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jan 5, 2023)

manta22 said:


> On the subject of "fashion" or simply "clothing", I will post a few pictures that are from my Mother & Father's collection. It was a tough time in Japan right after the end of the War; Japan's economy and industrial capacity were devastated and the major cities lay in ruins. Food, clothing, and other necessities were in short supply and some items were being rationed. New clothing was difficult for the Japanese people to find, much less be able to afford to buy. Women generally wore their older traditional clothing and looked very nice in public. Japanese men, on the other hand were not able to afford anything new at all. A Japanese businessman wore old Western-style suits but a working man had little choice in his clothing- an old Army uniform was frequently all he had. As Japan rebuilt and goods became available, the old Army uniforms gradually faded from public view. Those were a reliable barometer of the improving Japanese economy.School students wore typical uniforms. These 35mm slides illustrate the variety of clothing seen in Japan in the early Occupation years.


Those colour pics are awesome!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Friday at 3:30 AM)

I did not know that there was such a Japanese song as "Gomen nasai (I am so sorry)" in 1953 but was introduced as a very popular song in the US. 
Ten years earlier than "Sukiyaki". Royalty is said having donated to the Elizabeth Saunders Home.





Source: World Entertainment Pictorial (June 1953)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Friday at 11:19 AM)

Shinpachi said:


> I did not know that there was such a Japanese song as "Gomen nasai (I am so sorry)" in 1953 but was introduced as a very popular song in the US.
> Ten years earlier than "Sukiyaki". Royalty is said having donated to the Elizabeth Saunders Home.
> 
> View attachment 701321
> ...


When we lived in Japan the popular song was "China Night".

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Friday at 12:22 PM)

manta22 said:


> When we lived in Japan the popular song was "China Night".



Interesting testimony, Neil.

A YouTube video confirms -

It seems that GIs remembered this song on Radio Tokyo during the war. Like "Shi-na-no-yo-y(*r)u, Shi-na-no-yo-y(*r)u-yo", this was sung proudly by GIs stationed in Japan in the postwar.
During the Pacific War, this song was used for overseas propaganda by Radio Tokyo. US soldiers who listened to it called this song "China Night (Shina-no-yoru)" and sang it. After the war ended, they competed for records in Japan.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Friday at 12:35 PM)

Shinpachi said:


> Interesting testimony, Neil.
> 
> A YouTube video confirms -
> 
> ...



Yes, that is it- thank you for posting the video.

"US soldiers who listened to it called this song "China Night (Shina-no-yoru)" and sang it." True, but GIs, being an irreverent bunch of wise guys, called it "She Ain't Got No Yo-Yo".

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Saturday at 3:41 AM)

US Army picture.

The young toddler girl named Liliane Aimard, born Marion deceased yesterday aged 79.
This picture illustrating her return with her mother and father to her Normandy home on july 44 gained fame in US magazines.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Tuesday at 11:13 AM)

Front photos in China taken by soldiers and introduced to the Japanese people in 1940.

French soldiers in the French Concession of Shanghai.





A mascot sent from homeland and a soldier in the flower field.





"I am a soldier writer Cpl. Ashihei Hino."




Source: Front photos in China taken by soldiers (1940)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Tuesday at 11:23 AM)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Tuesday at 2:04 PM)

It was impossible for an IJA soldier to sit on his rifle which was given by the emperor.
This is a shot which my father astonished as a veteran.

Movie actors




Source: Asahi Press News Photo Collection (1954)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Tuesday at 2:08 PM)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Tuesday at 2:12 PM)

That song in post #3902 is so cool!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Tuesday at 2:48 PM)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Tuesday at 3:56 PM)

Looks like an earlier version of this event





Source Airship landed on aircraft carrier

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Tuesday at 4:27 PM)

Two of my favorite things. Is that Los Angeles?


----------



## cammerjeff (Tuesday at 4:35 PM)

Yes the Los Angeles on the USS Saratoga in 1928. I can't imagine they stayed that way for very long!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Yesterday at 12:44 AM)

"Aircraft Carrier is huge." They said! Haven't they seen "Airship Carrier"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Yesterday at 11:09 AM)

You could take flying lessons with these planes at a cost of $ 500 and a life insurance :

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Yesterday at 11:22 AM)




----------



## Zippythehog (Yesterday at 2:39 PM)

This Ford Tri-Motor was borrowed by the EAA for the tour circuit last year, here in Xenia, OH. The airframe was the second airplane to leave CMH for points west (Waynoka, OK) in 1929. The TAT “Coast to Coast in 48 hours” service. At night, passengers rode the train. During the day, they flew in the Tin Goose (Tin Geese).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Today at 11:35 AM)

Japanese citizens repatriated from China in 1954 after Mao took power.












This girl brought back even a bucket which was enamel coated and probably expensive.




Source: Asahi Press News Photo Collection (1954)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Today at 11:36 AM)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Today at 11:55 AM)

Meanwhile -





Source: 朝日新聞報道写真傑作集 1952 【アサヒカメラ臨時増刊】(アサヒカメラ編) / パノラマ書房 / 古本、中古本、古書籍の通販は「日本の古本屋」

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Today at 12:04 PM)




----------



## Frog (Today at 1:21 PM)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

